# Sticky  The Unofficial Sinn U series ownership experience thread



## Timothy Patrick

This thread is all about the U ownership experience.

The U series of watches have caused quite a stir within the horological world since Bazel 2005. The lastest series of EZM's by Sinn. the U1, U2 and the UX are all now in the marketplace and have been sellling like hotcakes. Assuming, you have done a little research here and there on the Sinn website as well as the autorized distributor sites and have browsed the Sinn forums, you probably have a handle on the technical and engineering specifications of the three watches in question and now......you think you might want to buy a U. So now, comes the big real world stuff. We all heard what the ADs have to say about the technical specs and how wonderful these watches are and how you absolutely have got to have one to be on the cutting edge!...but....*what about the new owners??..what do they think? What is their ownership experience like?*

To help the good folks out there and to answer some of their questions, *I would like to call on all you U owners to cast a few words on your ownership experience.* Your likes, dislikes, things you would like Sinn to address, alternatives with regards to straps and clasps, anything. It doesn't have to be a two page thing, just a few words to help anyone looking to go down the same path you did. 

*Thanks!!*


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I'd like to start things off by telling you of my U2 ownership experience. 

I was turned on to Sinn by a fellow Seiko Citizen watch forummer from Singapore who, while chatting on the SCWF chat line, told me to check out a few links on the new Sinn U1. He sent a couple of links to me and I was just floored, really God-smacked!! I came to the Sinn forum here and asked a ton of questions and probably drove a few guys mad. They were all very helpful and informative. I quickly fell hard for the U2. I himmed and hawwed for a while and when the pics of the first U2s started to come out, I was sold. I put my name down with watchbuys (the N.American authorized distributor) around the first week of October 2005. My watch arrived, just as I was about to go insane with anticipation, on Dec 30th.

I have been wearing my U2, for almost all of the last two months. I have taken it off every once in a while to wear my rare Casio g-shock frogmen and my old seiko 6105 diver but for the vast majority of the time, I have worn my U2. The honeymoon phase has long since worn off and I can really look at the ownership experience from an objective point of view...so here goes...

It should be said first and foremost that the reasons I went for the U2 over the U1 was the fact that the U2 has the stay-dry tech. This was really important to me as where I live (north eastern Ontario Canada) the winters are very harsh with temperatures dipping into the -40 celsius range at times. I like to go out for walks in the cold on the old trapping trails and I like to wear my watch on the outside of my cold weather gloves. I also like to snowmobile and would like to get back into ice-fishing, again with the intent to wear my watch on the outside. I need a watch that won't seize up and won't fog up on me. The Sinn U series with the special oils and stay-dry tech was just the ticket.

Ok, now after two months....what do I think??? I think the U2 is the most well designed and engineered watch I have ever seen. Everything screams German engineering and especially Sinn engineering. This watch is somewhat heavy at 170g and is somewhat large at 44mm diameter and 15.5mm thick but it wears very well. It doesn't seem like it is that heavy or big when it's on my 7.5 inch wrist. The rubber band is just the ticket for me and the clasp has really grown on me. Here is an explanation of how the watch wears on me from a posting of mine on a thread here.

"The clasp is very wide. The clasp looks to be hanging below the wrist and it is..it's suspended below the wrist by 1 mm. The front part of the clasp is suspended by about 3 mm. If I drop my wrist straight down, the back of the clasp touches my wrist and the front is about 1mm away. The watch doesn't move because the rubber straps acutally "grabs" if that's the right word, the side of the wrist. It doesn't leave marks on my wrist but then again, I have what the nurses at the hospital call, "rubber skin" a rare condition where the skin has a rubbery, tough feel to it. If you have regular or sensitive skin, the experience might be different for you. If you move your wrist to extremes during your daily activities, you should like the way the clasp sits on your wrist. When you have your arm down, the back of the clasp sits on your wrist while the front part is suspended a little bit."

"I find the feel of the rubber strap and clasp very comfortable and secure even though my wrist is 7.5 inch. This watch feels better on the wrist than any watch I have ever worn. Then again, I really like the rubber bands with the deploy clasps. I have purchased several for my seiko 6105 and 6309 divers. That's just the way I like it. I also like my watch kind of snug, but not tight!! and it's just perfect for me. I like the clasp to be suspended as the underside of my wrist is the more sensitive part of my wrist and I don't like it when the clasp is sitting on it. When I move my wrist while active, a clasp on that part of my wrist, if sitting on it, will dig in. Part of the reason it's so comfortable for me is that I twist my wrist to the extremes, many times a day and the clasp is almost not there...completely out of the way. The rubber band keeps it secure. PERFECT!!"

Really, I find the large clasp an advantage with the thick rubber band. Because the clasp extends to the end of your wrist, the band doesn't have an extreme bend, digging into the soft underbelly of the wrist, to reach the clasp. It's a slight slender bend making the feel comfortable, even if worn all day and night.

So it feels wonderful on my wrist and the band and clasp are perfect for me. What about the watch itself. Well, I love the dial. There is hardly any glare with the double AR coatings. The time is easily read as the minute hand is almost twice as long as the hour hand. The second hand all but dissappears because of the red colouring. The gmt dial sort of dissappears also. The black and white contrast is really what my eye sees first. A quick glance from any angle gives you the time.

The bezel is a wonderful work of art and absolutely screams exacting German engineering. The bezel rotating action is very industrial like!! Very nice clicking action and it just stays put. I only use the bezel for timing my parking meter and my walks in the bush and the occasional boiled egg. It doesn't bother me that there is only 60 clicks, it's not necessary to have 120 for me. It actually makes the rotating movement more sturdier, to me anyway!!

The crown is large, super strong and sturdy. Very robust. 4 complete turns to screw it in. The crown is easy for me to grip and if you have a really big finger and thumb, trust me, you should not have a problem with winding.

The ETA 2893.2 movement runs steady at +3.5sec/day.

I would also like to say that I don't baby my watch at all. It just goes along for the ride and no special consideration was or is made to protect the watch. Well, if I absolutely know that reaching in to grab something WILL scratch it up, I will take it off. Anyway, over the two months that I have owned it, I have not put a scratch on it. The crystal is mint!!, the case and bezel, mint. It really looks brand new!! The clasp, well, that's stainless steel and is all scratched up!!, not dented or gouged, but scratched!! I love it, it adds a lot of character. Really, it's starting to look antique. 
____________

But this is really why I love this watch. It just feels right. It just feels like it's a part of my body. The clasp is now nicely scratched up and has a bit of character. Here's another one of my post replies...just updated for this post. I think it says it best.

"When I worked underground, we wore a thick nylon mine belt with a thick steel D loop on the back for safety lines. On the right hip was the big red battery, on the left, two 12" adjustable mine wrenches, a speed wrench for victaulic clamps, a couple of pouches, one for my knife, line tester, electrical tape, stuff like that, and another with some wrenches for the loading gun, an oiling tube for the gun, assorted small wrenches for fixing scoops etc. I became so accustomed to wearing it and the wrenches being there that I just became a part of my life. It weighed several pounds but I never noticed it after a while. When I was at home and needed a wrench, subconsciously, I reached for my mine wrench, when I walked into a dark room, I automatically reached up to twist he light switch on my helmet lamp. I just naturally assumed it was there!! It was hard getting used to it not being there after the accident and just didn't feel right without all that weight!! It's wierd but true.

Like my old mine belt, my U2 has become a part of my wardrobe. Like my carhartt bib overalls and my ole 45 year old hunting cap and my leatherman wave which has worn itself into the sidepocket of my overalls, it's just standard issue now. When I wear another watch, it feels different. The weight's not there. It doesn't wear the same so it feels wierd. When I look at the time and it's a different face, it sort of doesn't feel right. I'm not saying it's because it's better, it's because it's MY watch. I really love the Casio frogman and have a couple of them and really love to wear them from time to time, also I have the same feeling towards my Seiko 6105 diver, I just think they are wonderful but It's always a re-assuring feeling to re-strap on the U2. I've only had it for 2 months and it just moved in and took over the wrist. I guess there's no need to buy another watch, save up my money and put it towards my dream garage!!"

Really there's nothing like walking down a nice bush trail on a cold -30 celsius day with my U2 on my glove. The snow just has that special crunch to it and the feel to the frozen deep woods is pristine, clean and fresh, it cleanses the spirit and re-energizes you. It reminds me of my younger days with my uncle and his clydesdale horses going out for wood in the bush. The heavy breathing of the horses with the clinking of the bridals. When I look down at my U2, it just feel good. the dial just looks antique, sort of like an old boiler guage. It somehow takes me back to a simpler time when I was young and there was magic in the air. Graceful. Chances are, if you run into me 15 years down the road, I will still have my long ponytail,grey for sure, my carhartt brown overalls and my old hunting cap.....and if you look on my left wrist, there will be a really well worn U2.

That is my ownership experience. Thanks for reading.

For you new guys...If you want to see some of my U2 pics, here's a link to my gallery posting

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=308


----------



## Lars

Terrific posting! Thanks a lot Tim! :-! 

You really love your U2 - and so do I. Mine is definitely a keeper as well. I'm just a desk diver and all the extremely overengineered gadgets are just nice to have for me - but it's very satisfying to know that there are there ...

I also like the comibination of thick rubber and high-tech steel. If ever the corresponding bracelet comes out I don't think that I'll get one. I'm more interested in getting one of those new butterfly deployant claps.

Wearing a U2 is a very pleasant understatement. There are very few guys out there who know what this thing is capable of - or even know the brand. The U2 - like most Sinns - separates the real aficionados from the crowd.


----------



## bfgreen

Tim, fantastically informative as usual. I do have a question about the U2 though if you don't mind?

Does unscrewing the crown of the U2 in any way ruin the integrity of the Argon (AR) gas that the case is filled with - it seems like it could but I'm hoping Sinn thought of that and have a fail safe?

Also I've seen several pictures of the watch with its caseback off - wouldn't that let all of the AR gas out, I'm guessing it was for publicity purposes only, you wouldn't want to do that yourself right?


----------



## Timothy Patrick

bfgreen said:


> Tim, fantastically informative as usual. I do have a question about the U2 though if you don't mind?
> 
> Does unscrewing the crown of the U2 in any way ruin the integrity of the Argon (AR) gas that the case is filled with - it seems like it could but I'm hoping Sinn thought of that and have a fail safe?
> 
> Also I've seen several pictures of the watch with its caseback off - wouldn't that let all of the AR gas out, I'm guessing it was for publicity purposes only, you wouldn't want to do that yourself right?



Hi Brian,

Thanks for your kind words!! Unscrewing the crown will not let any of the argon gas out as there are gaskets inside the stem assembly. The only way to let it out would be to unscrew the caseback. The crown can be unscrewed at any time and this will expose the gaskets to the outside. Just unscrew your crown, wind it up or correct the time and screw it back in. *Always make sure to screw it back in.* This maintains the w/r integrity.

*Never attempt to unscrew the caseback!!*. This will definitely let the argon out. The pics you seen were for photographic purposes. Any and all servicing must be done in Germany. If you bought it from an AD, make arrangements with them to have your watch shipped to them and they will make arrangements with Sinn and send them the watch. If you bought it from a non AD you will probably have to make your own arrangements with Sinn.

In Frankfurt, Sinn will service the watch and replace the copper/sulphate capsules and refill with argon gas.

Drop us a few lines with your impressions on your new U2 when it comes in Brian. I am so sure you will be very impressed!!


----------



## Lars

bfgreen said:


> Tim, fantastically informative as usual. I do have a question about the U2 though if you don't mind?
> 
> Does unscrewing the crown of the U2 in any way ruin the integrity of the Argon (AR) gas that the case is filled with - it seems like it could but I'm hoping Sinn thought of that and have a fail safe?
> 
> Also I've seen several pictures of the watch with its caseback off - wouldn't that let all of the AR gas out, I'm guessing it was for publicity purposes only, you wouldn't want to do that yourself right?


I wouldn't recommend to open the U2 by yourself. Most likely you will ruin the 2000m water resistance - and of course you will lose the Argon filling. Pulling the crown is not an issue. My first Ar filled watch was a 203 St. I bought right after it came out. I used the pushers and crown quite oftenly but never had problems with the Ar (besides the normal diffusion effect of course which leads to the blueing of the copper sulphate capsule).


----------



## pugridiron

Lars said:


> I wouldn't recommend to open the U2 by yourself. Most likely you will ruin the 2000m water resistance - and of course you will lose the Argon filling. Pulling the crown is not an issue. My first Ar filled watch was a 203 St. I bought right after it came out. I used the pushers and crown quite oftenly but never had problems with the Ar (besides the normal diffusion effect of course which leads to the blueing of the copper sulphate capsule).


How do you know you "never had problems with the Ar"? The Ar gas could have leaked out of the watch and you would be none the wiser. :roll:


----------



## Crusader

pugridiron said:


> How do you know you "never had problems with the Ar"? The Ar gas could have leaked out of the watch and you would be none the wiser. :roll:


 ;-) Between the copper-sulphate capsule and the Argon gas, I think the former is much more important than the second. :-!


----------



## Kool Cat

Before I participate, 2 Questions...

1) Tim, are you now being commissioned by Sinn to do this :-D ??

2) More importantly Tim, are you getting paid or earning commission from the sale of Sinn U series watches ?? :-D :-D 

And now to get my share of money in case Tim is getting any money :-D , my experience, hee hee... 

A. Experience 

My Sinn U2 has been with me for about 2 months now and though I wear it on occasion, it is an extremely robust, well built and engineered sports utility watch in my opinion. The copper sulphate capsules, argon gas filling, submarine steel, Anti-reflective coating on sapphire crystal, tegimented bezel, design, size and weight for me is just perfect. 

B. Likes

Like I mention above, the submarine steel, argon gas filling etc. is great. Now what I really like the U2 is that it meets my very specific need of having robust dive watch with a two time zone function at a reasonable price. There are few watches out in the market with such functions, but they are either not robust enough for me, or too expensive. This factor, Sinn wins hands down.

C. Dislikes

Now there is little to dislike about the U2, but I have some niggling points which I hope that Sinn would consider improving.

1) The deployant clasp. Personally, I prefer the butterfly deployant clasp that was featured for those with smaller wrist and more importantly, it should be made of submarine steel and be tegimented. Simple reason, less suceptible to scratching as this is usually the part of the watch that scratches easily. Moreover, having the clasp made of tegimented submarine steel makes sense as the weak part of the watch is usually the strap and the clasp.

2) The rubber strap. While I personally do not use the rubber strap that comes with the watch, I feel that it is well made. However, I personally feel that Sinn should offer the option to have the watch fitted with either, the rubber, leather (preferably sharkskin) or metal bracelet, or at least incorporate 2 type of straps in the package. The reason is simple, the strap change thing is not only interesting for watch owners because it offers them a choice to match the watch for different occasions. More importantly, restricting the choice to rubber strap alone makes wearing the watch in hot and humid conditions (like Singapore) very uncomfortable. Likewise, wearing only metal bracelets in cold conditions may not be so pleasant and wearing leather strap alone in hot and humid climate is also troublesome-think smell :-D 

3) Paying attention to customer feedback. This is one major gripe that I have having read Crusader's post the other day. It appears that up to now, from what we know, Sinn pays little attention to forum like this. I think it is very disappointing that Sinn does not actively monitor this forum. Honestly, how else would you be able to improve your product, and bottom line if you do not use vehicles like this forum to gather feedback and opinions? That is why if Sinn is still not paying attention to a leading Sinn forum like this, then it is a great pity, as they will miss out on the chance to improve their product, service, image and bottom-line. Personally, I think Lothar Schmidt, the CEO of Sinn should appoint someone senior in the company to monitor and gather users feedback and opinion. While not all opinion and feedback will make sense or are useful, fair and even just, i still think it is an important business tool. I think it also makes sense that once in a blue moon, Lothar Schmidt himself joins the forum discussions like asking "what is the wish for Sinn forumers in the 2007 regarding new Sinn watches?" Not specifically looking for complains or compliments but the type of product to be rolled out in the coming year- in meeting the desires and needs of Sinn customers after balancing other considerations. I remember Angelo Bonati of Panerai doing such an act in the Paneristi Forum some time back. Just look where Panerai is today in the horological world ;-) 

Thanks for hearing me ramble, but I certainly hope that Lothar Schmidt or Sinn is "listening in" on this post. If not, could I ask Crusader or any of Sinn forum moderators to alert Sinn on this particular feedback, pse. Thanks :-! 

Jeff


----------



## Crusader

Kool Cat said:


> 3) Paying attention to customer feedback. This is one major gripe that I have having read Crusader's post the other day. It appears that up to now, from what we know, Sinn pays little attention to forum like this. I think it is very disappointing that Sinn does not actively monitor this forum.


Jeff,

I didn't say that Sinn aren't monitoring the forum - I have no idea. I would assume they do, but one never knows.

But my last attempt to get in touch with them as a forum moderator fell on deaf ears. I'll launch another attempt tonight or tomorrow.

But I fully agree that Sinn could probably benefit from closer involvement in the forum. No need become the official forum sponsor (I like our "independent" forum), but being available to answer the occasional technical question would increase their popularity even more. B-)


----------



## Lars

pugridiron said:


> How do you know you "never had problems with the Ar"? The Ar gas could have leaked out of the watch and you would be none the wiser. :roll:


Being naive as I am I lived in the humble belief that a white capsule signals a proper presence of Ar ...


----------



## Kool Cat

Thanks for the clarification Crusader. I must have mis-read your comments and because of the late hour (as it is past midnight in Singapore time, now) my brains are a little fuzzy  

I really appreciate you trying so hard to get in touch with Sinn and Sinn ought to be appreciative of your efforts. Keep up the good work :-! 

I also totally agree that we should keep this Forum independent, but with occasional "intervention" by the Sinn technical department or spokesperson to answer the more technical questions that members have. 

Other than that, no major issues. Once again, Crusader :thanks !


----------



## Dansomes

*Been lurking until now and ready to come out...*

I am new to SINN but really in love with the products and the whole engineering philosophy behind this brand. I simply had to have a U1 as soon as I saw the first pic from Basel last year. By the way, I am a watchaholic with sub-dependencies on Seiko and Doxa divers.

Ok so I get the U1 about 8 weeks ago and JEEZus I am blown away by everything about the watch. It is the perfect size, I have never seen AR like this before, my crown screws in like 7 turns, the legibility is amazing, and I could go on an on. I thought it was a honeymoon scenario at first like with my Marinemaster or my Benthos etcc... but I am starting to think that I found my perfect match with the SINN. One of the coolest things about my watch is that there is not a mark on it after almost 2 months of constant wear. I own a building maintenance company and work in the trenches with my guy's so I have put the watch in harms way many times. It just doesnt pick up any marks. Anyway.. I just love this watch. Now I am on the prowl for a SS 142. I like most of the Sinn lineup but they are all a tad too small for me.

Did I mentiion that my U1 runs like 3 sec fast per 24hr. It's a keeper.


----------



## rajenmaniar

I love both my U1 and U2.Both keepers.I JUST WISH THERE WERE A BRACELET!!!!


----------



## Gavin S.

rajenmaniar said:


> I love both my U1 and U2.Both keepers.I JUST WISH THERE WERE A BRACELET!!!!


Tim at Watchbuys says the bracelet will be out late May early June. There is no wait list as yet.


----------



## Peter Atwood

When I first saw pics of the U1 I thought it was butt ugly. I much preferred the U2. But after awhile I suddenly had a change of heart and decided that the U1 was the preferable design, at least to my eyes. I had a chance recently to pick one up and I took it. Very glad I did! 

The U1 fits my small wrist better than any 44mm watch I've had in the past. It is extremely comfortable on the rubber strap, and I have cut it to the last holes. I also traded for the leather Sinn strap but haven't tried it on yet. Looks a bit thin compared to the rubber and I actually may find a really nice thick leather strap for it instead. 

I love the legible dial and hands. A very modern design and strong graphic representation which is a given with Sinn.

One thing I dislike is that the coating on the outside of the crystal makes it hard to clean without using a cleaner of some sort like Windex or even soap. I find it gets streaky if I just try to wipe it off with my shirt sleeve. I don't have that problem with any other watches so I assume it is something particular about this watch crystal. But if that's all I can find to say bad about it then this is a keeper for sure!!


----------



## Tragic

We must have the exact same shrimpy wrist Peter.
Our experience is so identical it's uncanny. 
I also came around to the look to the point I prefer it.
I also got a Sinn strap and stuck with the rubber.
I may still look into a super thick leather strap.
The coating on the crystal is odd, but once it is perfectly clean, it just "disappears" completely, better than any of my other watches.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

My crystal gets smudgy sometimes and I clean it by sticking it under the water tap for a couple of seconds and then wiping it with a clean napkin. Neat and clean, Perfect!! I used kleenex on other crystals but that doesn't nearly do as good a job on my U2 as the napkin.

I already had diesel fuel on it and also 10w-30. Hey, it's a tool watch!!


----------



## Crusader

Peter Atwood said:


> One thing I dislike is that the coating on the outside of the crystal makes it hard to clean without using a cleaner of some sort like Windex or even soap. I find it gets streaky if I just try to wipe it off with my shirt sleeve. I don't have that problem with any other watches so I assume it is something particular about this watch crystal. But if that's all I can find to say bad about it then this is a keeper for sure!!


On the other hand, the hardness of the U-series AR-coating is 1800 HV, close to the sapphire itself (~2000 HV) ... perhaps that can be a consolation.


----------



## Tragic

The AR coating is a definite plus Martin!
:-! I certainly wasn't complaining


----------



## monster

nt


----------



## pugridiron

monster said:


> i'm not an owner yet, but i'm contemplating on getting one, but getting more and more doubts by the minute. sorry if this thread is reading like a rant-post to some, but in many ways, it IS somewhat of a rant-post.
> 
> Since you are admittedly not a U1/U2/UX owner, you have no experience. Your comments should be taken in that context. Also, why post this here on an "ownership experience" thread?


----------



## Crusader

monster said:


> - the copper-sulfate/Argon gas-thing on the U2. the whole thing might seem very technical and advanced, but to me it's just another techy gimmick to lure customers. not even to mention that the Argon-gas and copper-sulphate need replacement every once in awhile. any why does only Sinn have this? are their cases perhaps not waterproof enough, so they compensate with a gimmick? i've never heard about an Omega, Breitling, Rolex, or what have you, with fogged up cases with moist inside..... (?)


Hello Monster,

frankly, with that many negatives/questions I am wondering why you are interested in the U1 in the first place. :-S

As for the "Argon thing", however, there are quite a number of posts on this forum - accessible by the search engine - which would inform you that the purpose of the capsule is to avoid fogging of the crystal inside in extreme temperature changes. A German watch magazine ran a series of extreme tests in this respect which ONLY a dry-capsule-equipped Sinn passed! 

Suggesting that the purpose of the dry capsule is because Sinn's 1000-meter or 2000-meter divers are "not waterpoof enough" is ... disingenious, to say the least. :roll:

Having said that, most watches today are "overengineered". be it a Sea Dweller, an AT, a U-series Sinn ... if you don't go in for a degree of overengineering in the first place, any of those brands will fail to satisfy you. If you think 1200 meters is beyond reason, discount the Rolex. If you think a co-axial escapement is, forget Omega. If you think you don't need the capsule (but someone on the forum needed it - have you read the comments how the U2 was the first watch NOT to fog up in his particular climate at all?) - fine. Again, if you abhor "overengineering" - anything beyond a basic Seiko or Citizen diver is money wasted. :think:


----------



## bart

I like Sinn watches.


----------



## Mike Rivera

monster said:


> i'm not an owner yet, but ... i guess the U1 is just not for me. no offense to any owners intended here, i really like the looks of the watch and all the great pictures posted here etc...., i just felt like introducing a more down-to-earth perspective on Sinn watches. if it helped any......
> 
> greetings,
> mostro


Nope, I still want one - bad. :-D

- Mike


----------



## Tragic

I keep intending to take my U1 off and put it in "rotation"....truly I do....lol


----------



## sijoc

Mr Monster is also posting this "I hate Sinn" on other forums also - must be looking for attention, not a watch. :-(


----------



## davewe

I just got my U1 on Saturday and am in love! Here in no order of importance are my observations.
An extremely readable dial. Great for my aging eyes.
Fantastic AR coating. Crystal seems to disappear at most angles. I haven't found it difficult to clean the crystal - a drop of water and a quick rub.
I know some people hate them, but I love the hands. Again, very readable.
Lume triangle on the bezel is very cool.
The bezel itself has a very tool-like feel when rotated. It snaps into place and feels like a ratcheting tool. I like the difference compared to a couple of other watches i have that turn very smoothly. And here comes my only complaint so far. The bezel has a bit of play to it. More than I'm used to on my other watches. I'm not a diver, so it's not a big issue. Anybody noticed this?
The rubber strap. I assumed all along that I would buy the bracelet when it came out. I still may, but I really like the rubber. It's thick and extremely comfortable. Shaped perfectly for my wrist. Other rubber straps I've owned weren't nearly this comfortable. Cutting it and snapping it into the clasp was very easy.
The clasp. Yes, it's huge and I can see that bothering some people. But you know what, it is very comfortable. Shaped perfectly for my wrist. I only notice it when I look at it and then go wow that is big.
Sub steel. Between the sand blasted finish and the sub steel, the case feels like it's indestructible. Definitely don't have to baby it. The fit and finish on everything is excellent.
Movement accuracy: Out of the box it's +3 seconds/day. Just a fantastic value.

Dave


----------



## Kool Cat

Gents, lets try our best to educate the rest who are less knowledgable about Sinn watches and the technology behind the watches. 

Monster, if you like to find our more about the U1/U2 and also Sinn technologies employed in their watches, pse feel free to PM me with you email address and I will be glad to provide you some info. Just make sure the email account accepts file size up to 5MB pse, thanks.

Having said this, the ball is now in your court to learn more and correct misperception. If you do not wish to take up this opportunity to learn more about Sinn and their technology, then we have all wasted our effort here as this is a Forum for mutual learning.


----------



## bfgreen

I agree with Tim that Monster should not have posted on this thread in the first place. Maybe our moderator can move (not delete) some of these threads to a new one on the root Sinn directory and maintain this one as an Owners experience only thread? Seems a shame to muddy all the hard work of the folks that have spent a lot of time to write up their thoughts and comments. Just a thought ;-) Obviously if this thread is cleaned up, you can delete this one.


----------



## Crusader

Sorry, I cannot clean up and split threads ... as it is, I think that monster's contribution has produced quite a number of arguments in the reply posts which add to the value of the thread and also underscore the essence of the Sinn watch experience (talk about the "law of unintended consequences" here ... ;-) ), so I am inclined to let the thread stand as it is.

Hopefully presnet and future Sinn U-series owners will add their experiences so that these pages will soon be buried in the depths of this thread. :-!


----------



## david Anthony

Crusader said:


> Sorry, I cannot clean up and split threads ... as it is, I think that monster's contribution has produced quite a number of arguments in the reply posts which add to the value of the thread and also underscore the essence of the Sinn watch experience (talk about the "law of unintended consequences" here ... ;-) ), so I am inclined to let the thread stand as it is.
> 
> Hopefully presnet and future Sinn U-series owners will add their experiences so that these pages will soon be buried in the depths of this thread. :-!


Wow....great job crusader:-!

Although I agree that monster should not have posted on this thread I've found that many moderators are too quick to hit the delete button, instead users should "delete" comments themselves through doing exactly what you said and sharing their positive experiences.

This is in line with the Sinn philosophy of letting customers do their advertising for them instead of phony billboards, magazine ads and paying celebrities to wear their watches.

The U ownership has overwhelmingly been positive as proven by the waiting lists. IMHO monster's post hasn't harmed this thread and certainly not harmed Sinn or the U series! A success like the U series is bound to affect the watch industry by showing stagnate companies who yearly impose price increases on the same old watches that melding new innovation with value is a winning combination!


----------



## bfgreen

david Anthony said:


> Although I agree that monster should not have posted on this thread I've found that many moderators are too quick to hit the delete button, instead users should "delete" comments themselves through doing exactly what you said and sharing their positive experiences.


For the record I didn't want anything deleted, just moved. But after reading Crusader's comments about how the positives cancel out the negatives I entirely agree with him. It was just an idea, but clearly keeping it intact is a better way to go. We're lucky to have such a cool and level-headed moderator - nice one!


----------



## L.O. Little

Well, I'm EXTREMELY happy to be able to post in this thread, my U1 arived TODAY!

Man, I love this watch! :-!


----------



## L.O. Little

Timothy, now that I can 'honestly' post in this thread, I'd like to say this is a great idea!

IMO, it would be great to 'sticky' it... B-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Congratulations Lynn!! :-! :-!

Awesome stuff!! I'm glad you like your U1 and many of us would appreciate it if you could drop a few lines with your impressions when you get some miles on it and find some time to do so.

Yup, I agree. It's a neat thread for people looking at possibly strapping on some U-boat steel.  Good place to come to ask questions and get a better feel for the watches. If people keep posting up with their experiences and prospective owners with their questions, the thread will most likely stay on the first page and will be easy to find.

Once again, Congrats Lynn and welcome to the U club.

By the Way....you don't have to be a U owner to post here...If you got some questions, your more than welcome to ask them and the owners or those in the know will attempt to answer. More questions, more answers...more information....and this becomes the one-stop shopping area for U information.|>


----------



## Crusader

L.O. Little said:


> Timothy, now that I can 'honestly' post in this thread, I'd like to say this is a great idea!
> 
> IMO, it would be great to 'sticky' it... B-)


It was a great idea indeed, Tim, and I like your suggestion of making it sticky. I just did, and let's keep this thread alive! :-!


----------



## L.O. Little

*U1 mini review...*

Accuracy = It's gained 5.5 seconds a day in the 48+ hours I've had it (on wrist 99% of the time). Not bad for a new non-COSC watch. BTW, Sinn reccommends waiting 2 months break in before 'worrying' about accuracy/regulation.

Comfort= It's extremely comfortable on my 7.5" wrist, even more so than my Marinemaster (that's saying a LOT). One thing, the deployant clasp is HUGE. It's very comfortable, it works like a dream, but it is HUGE...

Lume = The lume is not as bright as a Black/Orange/Yellow/Blue Monster or my Marinemaster, but it decays much slower and seems to last a *very* long time. I think it was designed this way on purpose.

Readability of the dial &/or hands = Freakin' superb, the best I've ever experienced!

Bezel = This a big one for me, a very important part of the 'user interface'. It centers perfectly and 'feels' wonderful! It's a 60 click bezel, my preference. This is my new favorite bezel.

Crown = Another very important part of the 'user interface', I can't imagine how it could be better.

Cool factor = *Off the scale!*


----------



## sleepingjohn

*After the first day with the U1...*

This is my first hand experience as a Sinn U1 owner after a full day of wear.

The build of this watch is very solid feeling, so I don't worry as much with it on as I do with my other watches. I have not taken it off since I received it Tuesday (3/21) afternoon. The size of this watch is perfect! I have a small wrist (slightly smaller than 6.75") and it looks and feels good on my wrist. Those of you that are afraid of its size, not to worry! The thickness of the case is also perfect for the diameter, overall a very balanced physical design.

I know some people were worried about the bezel being a bit too busy, but Sinn balanced the watch very well. The marking on the bezel is very small so it is less noticeable to the larger markings on the dial as well as the large and unique hands of this watch (one of the first things that drew me to the watch). The red and white color combo on the watch is a perfect match, something most people should appreciate if they are lucky enough to see one in real life! I am also a big fan of the flat crystal (vs. the domed on U2).

I am wearing the watch on a soft black waterproof leather band I got at a local watch store (until the one I ordered comes in). The weight of the watch is perfect and is very comfortable to wear to sleep.

The Sinn U1 is a keeper! The U1 is a very solid watch and at just over $1000USD, it is one of the best bang for your buck (from a WIS perspective at least!:-D) If anyone is given the opportunity to own one, do jump on it! This watch is in high demand right now and there is a very good reason for it. This watch is no hype!


----------



## Guest

Yay! I got my U1 delivered yesterday from Chronomaster (I'm in London). It is an amazing piece of design, simply stunning to look at. While I was on the exercise bike this morning I was hypnotized by the minute hand creeping around the face and falling into place on the minute (am I sad?). 

I'm a scrawny wristed so-and-so - probably around 6.75", but this fits perfectly. It doesn't feel like any other 44mm watches. I don't mind the weight of it, that adds to the feeling of indestructibility!

Overall, if I really was Jack Bauer, this is the watch I'd wear.

The only downside? My Oris TT1 chronograph now feels like a plastic Swatch!


----------



## CHADSTER

*U Ownership - Bezel Screws*

I don't own a U series yet but a question was raised about potential weak links--the spring bar issue - which I deemed a non issue given the use of a Zulu or the need of the watch to be breakaway in an emergency etc . .

so my question relates to the make-up of the four microscrews to secure the bezel to the body . . Are these screws special in any way? Nickle free? Ice Hardened? U Boat steel? Do they have a PRE 38 corrosion value?

Will these be the weak link over time if they rust out and the bezel breaks loose?


----------



## L.O. Little

gladders said:


> Overall, if I really was Jack Bauer, this is the watch I'd wear.


I can second that! :-!


----------



## boofhead

Hi guys from sunny Melbourne . Just taking a break after watching our girls take gold and silver in the road race. I've had my U1 for 5 days now ( first one in oz??) and it's stunning. Sinns arent sold in Aus , so I had never seen one in the flesh before a trip to Hong Kong this week. I had planned to buy a watch on the trip , tried all sorts of wierd and wonderfull things ( graham , hanhart , chronoswiss, fortis) but I kept coming back to the sinn. You cant try one on properly before you buy of course , but anyone worried about it being too big can rest easy, the way the rubber strap angles down from the lugs makes for an amazingly comfortable fit....it really wears smaller than it is. The most amazing thing though is the AR coating! You really dont appreciate it till you hold it side by side with another black dial watch without AR....your jaw will drop.:-!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Welcome to the forum Boofhead and Congratulations on your purchase. It seems that the smaller your wrist is the better the fit on the rubber strap. From what the other guys are saying, the U1 is a real keeper!! Initially, I wasn't too keen on the lego hands but they are starting to grow on me.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Here's the skinny on the Argon Gas - copper / sulphate capsules found on the U2.

For those of you who have found yourselves looking at the U2 but are a bit confused on all this argon gas - copper/sulphate tech talk, "Is it a gimmick?, does it work? Here's my attempt at an explanation.

The U2 employs Argon Gas and three (3) copper / sulphate capsules with a site glass located at the six position on the dial....not exposed to the elements on the lug like on all other Sinn watches with this system.










Argon gas helps prevent the ingress of moisture. *This is how it works.* The argon molecules are larger than the oxygen and vapour molecules. As long as the viton gasket seals are good, no argon gas will leak out. All gaskets leak though, they can't completely hermetically seal the case. If the smaller oxygen and vapour molecules are able to sneak past the gaskets, they are met with a wall of argon molecules and have no place to go. They end up being "suspended" within the argon molecules. This effectively keeps the oxygen and vapour off the movement and it's oils. Oxygen and moisture will degrade and breakdown the oils and corrode the movement over time. The copper/sulphate capsules will absorb any moisture which is suspended by the argon before it has a chance to act and react with the oils and movement. The oil will be unharmed by the small amount of oxygen and moisture seeping in until the viton gaskets have degraded to the point where the argon can leak past it. At this point, you will notice the site glass on your c/s capsule(s) start to turn a darker shade of blue as oxygen and vapour are entering unchecked. *This is an early warning system that your water/resistancy has now been compromised.* *When your site glass turns dark blue you should make arrangements to have your watch serviced and your argon gas - c/s capsules renewed.* 

If you choose not to do this, your watch will not stop working. It will continue to run but your water resistancy cannot be trusted and moisture and oxygen are now in contact with your oil. No biggie though, the old Seiko 6105 and 6309 movements have continued to run for decades without a service..although this isn't advisable. Your service time has been greatly extended due to the argon - c/s capsules system and the viton gaskets which take longer to degrade than the nitril ones I am told. The stay-dry anti-humidifying tech is great for keeping condensation out of your watch. Think about it, no oxygen, no moisture....no condensation and fogging. It will be important to you if you will be wearing your watch through drastic temperature changes or are living in a very high humidity environment.

*Note:* The argon fill can only be done in Germany so you must make arrangement to send your watch to Sinn for this. The c/s capsules too I am told. If you bought from an AD, make arrangement with them and send them the watch and they will take care of the arrangements for Germany. As customer service procedures are always changing, you should contact your auth. dist. before buying to clarify the steps of having your U2 serviced.

Should you choose not to change your c/s capsule(s) and refill your argon, when you service your watch and replace your gaskets, your watch will simply become a regular watch without the stay-dry tech. Your service intervals may shorten though.

*Does it work though???*  Yes, it works, I have tested the U2 in -33 celsius temperatures (exposed for 12 hours) and have given it a viscous extreme temperature change test: going from -33 celsius to well above room temp in a couple of minutes (from outside to a sink full of hot water) ----- perfect operation, no condensation, no fogging and no noticable accuracy changes!! This is the first watch I have owned that can do this!! *The pure climate technology is functional and practical and proven!!* This is not hype or a clever marketing thing, it's the real deal!!

So, is this Argon, c/s capsule thing really for you???

Reasons why you might be looking at the pure micro-case climate system employed by the U2....

1. You live in very cold climates and will be wearing your watch on the outside of your gloves and coat exposing it to the elements for extended periods of time
2. You will be diving in icy conditions and are worrying about fogging up.
3. You will be exposing your watch to extreme temperature changes over a short period of time and wish to eliminate any chances of condensation and fogging
4. You live in very warm tropical climates and are very worried that your movement will start to corrode and your oil prematurely breaking down with super hot temps and high humidity
5. You would like to have a visual indication of the state of your water resistancy so you can decide if you should use your watch for diving (the site glass)

6. You really are into over-engineering and are facinated by this tech....simply put, you might not need it but you want it...and don't need to justify it to anybody as it's your money.

7. You want possibly and arguably the most over-engineered, highly advanced automatic watch designed to operate normally in extreme climates and under extended periods of use in extremely adverse conditions.

Some reasons for maybe wanting to pass on this technology.

1. You have to send it to Germany to get serviced and this servicing will probably be pretty expensive. Also...you may have reservations about sending your watch overseas for servicing or repairs.

2. You are the type who never really hangs onto a watch for more than a year or two and tend to flip them over regularly. If your this type, this tech will show no immediate benefits for you and will be a waste of money.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## oyster

mine looks totally different !!!
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Today, I was out in the backyard messing around under my spruce trees. It really was the first time I could go out there and enjoy myself this spring. Although there was still a lot of snow in the yard, the corner of the patio was clear as well as under the tree area.

I was wearing my U2, as usual, and stopped to take it off and wipe the sweat from the caseback and air out my wrist as I was doing some light chores. And then....ooopps...it slipped out of my hand...butterfingers...and fell down and struck the corner of a raised concrete patio block. It caught the edge and bounced a couple of times coming to a stop on the patio...crystal down!!!

I stood there for a second in a sort of shock state. Then I picked it up to examine for damage. There was a slight scuff on the edge of the bezel at the 33min section. Other than that...nothing. I washed it off and, el perfecto. No blemish at all on the crystal or anywhere. The bezel took the brunt. No damage to the movement. Still keeping perfect time. Everything works.

If that were one of my seikos, and knowing how it hit, the bezel probably would have popped off and if not, the insert definitely would have popped out. There would have been more considerable damage. I have done this before with my old seiko 6309 and definitely gave it a noticable dent.

I guess, the metallurgical tech did it's job. I was really impressed. Yeah there's a slight scuff but this is a work watch and not a precious piece of jewellery. What's more important is that the watch survived the fall. This is what I paid all that money for. I now definitely feel that I have a tough, durable watch.

*3 month update:* nothing to report. Everything's fine. It's running at 3 seconds fast per day. Some days, it runs 10 seconds fast and others 1 or 2 seconds slow but on average for the month, 3 seconds fast. The more I wear it, the more it endears itself to me. I feel that there is no reason to replace it with anything. I really want to see what this watch looks like 25 years from now when I'm old and grey.


----------



## benbean

Finally after a long 4 months wait, the U1 is finally here. 
Its a long an painful wait because I wanted a brand new ones, though there are few available for sale outside of AD, I choose to wait for the one fresh from factory...

I had a comparison between the U1 & 2 side by side, and they are both winners but the price and simplicity design of the U1 won me over. The word I would describe the U1 would be " Simply Striking". The design of the square hands is so unique. Mine is currently running at +2 a day. 
Maybe someday I'll get the big brother.

I for one, didn't cut the rubber because I prefer leather band. I bought a few so I can change the look of it. Today I have it on the shark band from Don.


















I think much has been said about all the good(s) about the U and I can vouch that it is all true, no hype here. It is simply the stuff as claimed by SINN. 
At first, I thought 44mm would be too big for my 6.5" wrist, but behold when I tried it on, it is so comfy and wear nicely... I love the large crown, it is so easy to grip and the AR is out of this world.

Improvement? Sinn should at least has option for strap/bracelet/buckle because I find the original buckle is just too big for me. The original buckle should be tegimented as this is the area where it will get most scratches.
The spring bars could have been better too. If you look at Seiko professional divers, they use big fat spring bars, a much re-assurance for me compared to the puny one used, well again thats a $5 problem as I'm using mine on Seiko thick spring bars.

Well again, thanks for this thread, and wonderful forum. I'm a SINN convert now!!!

Tim, we chatted on the SCWF and you beat me to the U!!!
...Andy


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hello Andy, very nice to talk to you again. I don't spend too much time on the SCWF these days. Thanks for coming over and congratulations!! :-! The U1 is certainly a very impressive watch by all accounts. And thanks for posting your initial impressions with the U1. The more information we can get up here, good or bad, the better it will be for perspective buyers.

Andy was it you who turned me on to Sinn? I remember, back in October, on the chat line of SCWF, a Singaporean was online and was going on and on about this new watch, the U1 and posted a link to Harry Tan's excellent review. I forgot the fellow's name but I am very much indebted to him as I was godsmacked into the Sinn world from that moment. The rest they say is history.

As the U1 gets some wrist time, and if you find yourself with a little free time, please drop us a few lines in this thread on your ownership experience. I'm looking forward to some posts from you as I have always enjoyed your posts on the SCWF and I will attempt to pop into the SCWF some more to see what's happening.

Take care for now and Happy Easter,
*Tim*


----------



## benbean

Hello Tim,
Yes we chatted on the forum and I remember forwarded that wonderful review from Harry. It is also the same review that got me started to look into this wonderful timepiece. A much under-rated ones in my opinion compared to major Swiss brand. For the rest who's still not convinced, here is the link to the excellent review:
http://harrytan.sg/watches/SINN-U1/

What got me into looking into the U series are the following:
1. Material used (can't beat the sub steel)
2. Design (very simple yet simple)
3. Price (its at entry level pricing for a swiss)
4. AR coated sapphire xtal
5. Temperature the watch can withstand (the closest one I can remember is Ball Hydrocarbon also tested into -40 degree celcius)

Sorry to hear your U2 mishap, the experience speaks volume of the toughness of the design. I'm not sure if there are many other that could have survived the fall...

Happy Easter to all Sinn Lovers.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hello Andy. Wow, I finally found the man who had a major part in introducing me to Sinn. It has been bothering me for some time now as I felt I owed the gentleman in question a huge thank you. I really enjoyed talking to you on the chat line on SCWF and am eternally grateful for the links. It's too bad there isn't a chat line on this forum.

You had mentioned the cold weather rating on the U1 and U2. You should browse this thread concerning my winter testing of my U2.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=913

It can now be confirmed that the U2 can withstand a full 12 hours of direct exposure to -33 celsius weather and can withstand a drastic temperature change as well.

Thanks for your concern in regards to my mishap but it had a happy ending. There is only a light scratch on the bezel at the 33 minute mark, right on the edge. If some of you reading this are now of the conclusion that the u boat tegimented bezel is soft and easily scarred, think again. That blow was a punishing blow. It caught the sharp edge of a masonary stone dead on the edge. There is no steel or hardening technique used in the watch industry today that would be unharmed by this blow. The fact that there was only very limited damage that is really hard to find, unless you know about it and are looking specifically for it, is amazing. I can only imagine the damage this would cause to my other watches. The only watches that would be completely unharmed by this would be my Casio g-shock frogmen.

It's funny, I am more assured of the toughness of the U series now. It now has been winter tested to -33 below, been rapid temperature change tested, and now tested via direct blow to the edge of the bezel. The movement survived perfectly with no change in accuracy.

Take care Andy and thanks again for registering and posting up. Looking forward to hearing your ownership experience in a month or so when you get some serious wrist time with it behind you.

all the best,
Tim


----------



## benbean

Timothy Patrick said:


> Hello Andy. Wow, I finally found the man who had a major part in introducing me to Sinn. It has been bothering me for some time now as I felt I owed the gentleman in question a huge thank you. I really enjoyed talking to you on the chat line on SCWF and am eternally grateful for the links. It's too bad there isn't a chat line on this forum.
> 
> You had mentioned the cold weather rating on the U1 and U2. You should browse this thread concerning my winter testing of my U2.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=913
> 
> It can now be confirmed that the U2 can withstand a full 12 hours of direct exposure to -33 celsius weather and can withstand a drastic temperature change as well.
> 
> Thanks for your concern in regards to my mishap but it had a happy ending. There is only a light scratch on the bezel at the 33 minute mark, right on the edge. If some of you reading this are now of the conclusion that the u boat tegimented bezel is soft and easily scarred, think again. That blow was a punishing blow. It caught the sharp edge of a masonary stone dead on the edge. There is no steel or hardening technique used in the watch industry today that would be unharmed by this blow. The fact that there was only very limited damage that is really hard to find, unless you know about it and are looking specifically for it, is amazing. I can only imagine the damage this would cause to my other watches. The only watches that would be completely unharmed by this would be my Casio g-shock frogmen.
> 
> It's funny, I am more assured of the toughness of the U series now. It now has been winter tested to -33 below, been rapid temperature change tested, and now tested via direct blow to the edge of the bezel. The movement survived perfectly with no change in accuracy.
> 
> Take care Andy and thanks again for registering and posting up. Looking forward to hearing your ownership experience in a month or so when you get some serious wrist time with it behind you.
> 
> all the best,
> Tim


 You are most welcome Tim. We exchange what we know and that is what make global forum interesting. Wow now you make me wanting to get the U2 as well 

Since you've tested the extreme cold, extreme shock, isn't it time to test the limit of 80 degree celcius? haa haa...just joking...
In fact at -30 celcius, most lithium battery in digital camera would have frozen dead, so hardly picture opportunities there.


----------



## forpath

Hello,

As some of you here know, I just received my Sinn U2 5 days ago. I love this watch! I am impressed with its size and its functional/working (as opposed to a costume or jewelry-type watch) appearance, but yet it is still comfortable, especially on a Zulu one piece strap.

I have noticed that during the day, when I am active, it tends to lose only a second. However, at night, while I'm sleeping but with the watch still on my wrist, it seems to consistently lose four seconds, for a total of 5 seconds/day. Has anyone else had this happen? I realize that 5 seconds/day is not a huge deal and is within accuracy standards, but it seems as though there is quite a discrepancy between the 16 hours or so I am awake and the 8 hours or so I am asleep. How long has it taken for other's watches to settle in and be consistently accuracte, and exactly how accurate are your watches?

Thank you all for your time.

forpath


----------



## Timothy Patrick

It's a bit different for me. My U2 if worn on my wrist for a complete 24hrs will gain an average of 5 sec/day. If I take it off at night and place it on it's side, crown up, over a 24hr period it will gain 2.5 to 3sec./day. On extremely active days, it will run anywhere from 3 to 7 seconds fast a day. I had it run +10 once. 

It varies. I tend to look at it from a week or a month point of view. After 4 months, I guess my U2 runs around +3 to +5 sec.day on average, depending on my wear hours or my activity. That's fine with me. When I check the forums every day, or night, I click my atomic timer and unscrew and pull out my crown for 3 to 5 sec. 

I'm lucky that my life doesn't necessitate the fact that I have to have a watch which is accurate to 4 or 5 seconds a month. I have several which are this accurate and better but it's not necessary for me. 

What's always been more important to me was the fact that I can look down on my wrist and see a faithful companion and get that warm and fuzzy feeling. Always there when I need it. 

For what it's worth, after 4 months, I am not contemplating a purchase of another expensive watch. I might want to take a look at that forthcoming (year from now) u boat chrono though.


----------



## Malyel

Well, I am officially new to the U club. I just received my U1 yesterday. The watch has really exceeded all my expectations. I had spent weeks and weeks trying to figure which U would be the best option. In the end the U1 won out. When the watches were first released I was not drawn to the U1 but actually the U2. Strangely the more and more I saw the U1 I got drawn in to it's uniquely geometric design. The watch has a simplicity and elegance that I just haven't seen in a long time. The red on the hands is a great tool in drawing your eyes to the center of watch. I also find it funny how small the watch feels when wearing it. To me it looks like it was inspired by some of the classic Porsche Design watches. The mixture of quality materials really impresses me. The watch has the nicest rubber strap I have ever worn. The case has a true look of titanium. The crown is so well made and so secure I am glad it was not messed up with an ugly crown guard. IMO, This is the ultimate S.U.W. (sport utility watch)

I have to say Tim your exploits with your U2 also helped sell me on a Sinn. :-! BTW, you are a crazy, scary looking dude. I mean that as a compliment! The pictures with you out in the extreme cold look like they should be on America's Most Wanted. Oh wait back to the watch, if you have faith to do the insane stuff you do with the U then I have faith in mine. Thanks for all of info you provide about the entire U line and your hard work as a co-moderator! |> 
Cannon


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Thanks for your kind words Cannon, being up here in the James Bay Frontier means that you can let your hair down and be yourself. As for my "hard work" in being a mod, there's no hard work involved. Everyone here seems to be filled to the brim with level-headedness and common sense. There's none of the ridiculous behavior I have seen elsewhere. You are all kind and respectful and civil to your fellow members. It's an honour to be a mod on this fine forum. I can see why Sinn would like to have a closer relationship with this forum. 

I'm glad I could be of help with my tests. I decided to go with the U2 because it seemed built for the JB frontier and I will definitely make use of all the tech in this watch in the coming years. Wait till next year. Every year, since I could remember we had a few nights where the temp would dip to -45ish celsius and a couple I could remember dipped to -50c, every year except this year which was the warmest on record. Only a couple of measly -33's. I'll get a good cold weather test next year for sure. Stay tuned. BTW, the drop test onto the edge of the masonry block was not planned, but sure was a great test of the sub steel eh.

Congrats on your new U1. I have to agree with you on all points, especially the rubber strap. I usually put rubber on my divers and Sinn just did me a huge favour by designing one for the U2. I might not even go with a ss bracelet.

Wear it in good health Cannon and how 'bout an update when you get some serious miles on it and the honeymoon wears off. It'll be great info for the perspective newcomers as well as Sinn. I'm sure they will be wondering how well all their hard work has paid off.

All the best.


----------



## Dave E

Useful thread this, although Iit's making me contemplate the purchase of a U2, which my wallet may not find useful...

Thanks for sharing, all! :-!


----------



## rockmountain

Dear all Sinners,

I got my U1 today from watch Watchbuys and what a fantastic watch. When the UPS truck stopped at my house and then I knew what he was bringing. After taking receipt and my heart was beating so fast I went to the kitchen and just stared at the box for a minute. The I yelled out loud, scared both dogs and said it's here.

Carefully opening the package, I took the black box out of the shipping carton and paused again and then opened the box. I was truely amazed. After looking at the pictures for the past several months I thought the bezel numbers would be larger. The bezel work fine and the watch was set to the correct date and time. 

After holding it for a minute, I was suprized how light it felt on the wrist. I guess I have been wearing my omega seamaster to long. I was going to take the watch to a local jeweler to be sized but after reading the instructions several times and remembering that you could use a paper clip to get the pins out I decided to do it myself to enjoy the experience.

The process of sizing the watch was not difficult right up to the point when I was taking out the spring pin and it went sailing ( thank god we dont have shag carpeting) I was cussing up a storm. Found the spring pin and continued on my mission All ended well and I am astounded by the quality of this watch.
I hope to send more details as I become more familiar with the watch:gold


----------



## icomm

Hi there !!! My very best wishes from Barcelona-Spain !!

I collect watches since longer and Sinn is may favourite brand. I use to visit Frankfurt twice a year and now for me it's very difficult to go there without visiting the Sinn factory every time... ;-) 

I recently got my U1 from the Sinn showroom in Frankfurt am Main and did place some questions to the responsible for the product, because I just had some dudes about some information I got from this site.

The crown of U1 is made of submarine steel, and the sapphire glass is just 3.5mm thick (not 4mm). Further the U1 is NOT oiled with the special Sinn oil. She confirmed to me that they put the standard Moebius 8000 plus Moebius 9000 on the palets...

I did request whether they can supply the bracelet in same kind of steel (submarine steel) but the answer was "no". The available bracelet is pearl-polished sandblasted in the same colour as the watch with 316L steel.

I just wanted you to know this important details.


----------



## moby711

Hello,

I own my new Sinn UX for 7 weeks and I am still totaly overwhelmed by its 
outstanding desgin and comfort.
It is a real keeper and eye catcher and its worth all the money! :-! 
I love the very deep black look of the dial and the readability from nearly every 
angle due to its special oil filling. Its my first and my last quarz watch but 
certainly one of my best timepieces ever (see my watch list down below).

It doesn´t matter which U model one is going to get... as long as it is one out of 
the U series ;-)

Besides... still waiting time in Germany...:-( and fortunately I´ve got #6 B-)

BTW... TIM you´re doing such a great job!
I love your reports from the outback and especially the hard work you´re 
performing with your U2. May god bless you out there and keep other people 
watch the world with really opened eyes... B-) 
Stay tuned and take care!!!

Best Regards from Germany
Andreas


----------



## oyster

moby711 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own my new Sinn UX for 7 weeks and I am still totaly overwhelmed by its
> outstanding desgin and comfort.
> It is a real keeper and eye catcher and its worth all the money! :-!
> I love the very deep black look of the dial and the readability from nearly every
> angle due to its special oil filling. Its my first and my last quarz watch but
> certainly one of my best timepieces ever (see my watch list down below).
> 
> It doesn´t matter which U model one is going to get... as long as it is one out of
> the U series ;-)
> 
> Besides... still waiting time in Germany...:-( and fortunately I´ve got #6 B-)
> 
> BTW... TIM you´re doing such a great job!
> I love your reports from the outback and especially the hard work you´re
> performing with your U2. May god bless you out there and keep other people
> watch the world with really opened eyes... B-)
> Stay tuned and take care!!!
> 
> Best Regards from Germany
> Andreas


Hello Andreas!

Good to have another UX here! 
:-! 
Viele Grüße aus Hamburg
Marcus


----------



## Doogyholl

*interested in the U2..............*

hey Sinn lovers!

I'm checking into getting the U2, as I find the technology and engineering of it quite fascinating. I do however have a couple of questions if someone could help me out.

1) I understand Watchbuys is taking orders for the bracelets, and they are starting to trickle in. Does someone have a picture of the U2 on this new bracelet? I found a nice post that shows the UX, and although it looks really similar, just wondering if any U2 owners could share their impression. Also, is the bracelet a solid end link(s)?

2) I read where the Sub steel is approx. 300 vickers, and regular 316L is somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 vickers. Does this hardness difference mean that the sub steel is approx. 33% harder than 316L, or is this some kind of funky math like the earthquake strength and tornado fujita scale (i.e. a 9.0 earthquake isn't just 23% stronger than a 7.0, but enormously stronger)?

3) I also seem to remember reading where the bezel is not only tegmented sub steel, but it also clicks on ball bearings instead of the more commonly used spring and groove ring. is this also true?

thanks guys, I find this watch fascinating and look forward to learning more about it, as well as hanging out on the forum.

Regards,

Doug


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Hello Doug,* welcome to the forum. I haven't seen any pics yet of the U2 on the steel bracelet. They will be hitting the streets soon so your wait probably won't be long. I believe the bracelet has solid end links.

The secretive nature of the sub steel production will inevitably bring forth many skeptics in regards to it's strength. If you are the skeptical type, then you will probably see this thing as a mass marketing ploy. If you are a self professed Sinn fanatic then you will probably believe what Sinn has stated in regards to this matter. If your like me, a wait and see guy, then you will be waiting for stories to show up in this thread concerning un-scheduled mishaps and the watches ability to handle the blows and the subsequent shape of the watch. There may be a few guys out there too who will be performing "tests" on the toughness of the sub steel, although I doubt anybody will intentionally be smacking their $1000+ watches around. You can read about my un-scheduled mishap with my U2 in this thread. As time marches on, there will be more real life ownership info out there on this.

You must remember, that all steels are dentable. This means that the sub steel, stronger and more malable than others will withstand a harder blow but will dent with a strong enough blow. With my incident, I was very impressed that the edge of the bezel didn't chip. I had suffered chipping damage on other diver watches which received a lesser blow in comparison.

The bezel apparently is making use of a big click ball. It is tegimented to 1500Hv. This improves the scratchproofness of the steel but then again, all steels can be scratched. It's just much harder to do with tegimented sub steel. A note of interest maybe, I have a Citizen eco-drive promaster tough which is duratect hardened to 800HV and I haven't scratched the brushed surface at all. I checked with a loupe and, no blemishes. This should put the 1500Hv. teg bezel in a favourable light in regards to scratching.

Hope this helps. Maybe the few lucky owners of the new steel bracelet can post up on their impressions.

Stick around Doug, it's a great forum and the people here are just awesome and very knowledgeable about Sinn technology.

If your interested, you can check out my many U2 pics in the image gallery on the main forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=308


----------



## Doogyholl

*couldn't resist, the U2 is now mine!*

Tim,

Thanks so much for getting back to me regarding your questions. I admire the fact that you've done serious testing with this watch, and you recommend it after what it has been through. I received my U2 today, and it is very impressive in person! The rubber strap and deployant combo is quite comfy and very well made. I have owned many watches that were much more expensive than this one, but the build quality of the U2 rivals many of them. I hope to post pics in the near future, as well as my thoughts once i've had a chance to wear it a few weeks. Thanks again to Tim, and to the other U-series owners that have given their comments these last few weeks. have a great weekend!

Doug


----------



## Tragic

*Re: couldn't resist, the U2 is now mine!*

If I had any gripes about my U1 it was that it wasn't quite as accurate as I had hoped it would be.
Initially it was +6 to +8 a day. Not bad but nothing to brag about.
I guess I've had it a couple months now and it's running +2 now. :-!
Now my only kick is it seems the fabulous ar coating just freezes in any water spots somehow....lol.
I can't get it properly pristine without using a glass cleaner.
Drives my wife mad when she catches me trying to rub it against my shirt or something while driving. 
That would be hard to explain if it ever caused a wreck....:roll:


----------



## Radergast

Hello fellow-SINNers,
this is my first post on this terrific forum! I would like to share with you my thoughts abot a Sinn 103 St Ty compared to my new U1.
First of all: size. Compared to 40mm of the 103 the U1 is 4mm bigger but it wears smaller than this. I've include wrist-shots of both watches on my 17.5cm wrist so you can judge yourself (I don't think it's to big for my wrist... ;-) )
Accuracy: The U1 gains about 3 - 4s a day which is o.k. for me.
Readability: Super! Better than I expected - and I thought the 103 was top-notch... The 103 outperforms the U1 in terms of lume, though.
Overall experience: Great watch for the price!
Cheers from Germany,
Hannes


----------



## Crusader

Hallo Hannes, welcome to the Forum, and many thanks for the comparison of the two Sinns!


----------



## CharlieM

rajenmaniar said:


> I see.You are right. There are ways to get them before Watchbuys and others if you really want them


The bracelets are now at Watchbuys. Last night I ordered a U2 and a matching U series bracelet. Both should be arriving Wednesday.|>


----------



## U2inSpe

*Some technical facts about the U2*

Hello, friends of U-watches.

I love Divers and I must have the U2 in the near future. I love the extrem technical touch and the materials of this watch. And the engineering, too.

Here for you some further informations to the U2:

- Vickers hardness of normal 316 L steel = 220, U2 have 40-50% more. The Bezel has 1500, with 3 screws and 3 ball bearings

- The PRE-Ranking (resistant again salt water) is for normal 316 L SS max. 26, the border index for definitivly resistant is 32 minimum. And now the highlight: The U2 has 38 PRE.

The sapphire glass is domed and 4,6 mm thick

And all seals are not only the normal black things, no, Sinn use one of the best: Viton. (color: green).

For some months Sinn was planning to make the steel bracelet from original U-boot material. But now the sales man say, it was too expansive and complicated therefore Sinn release a "normal" 316 L SS bracelet but with a similar surface to the body of the U series.

cheers from germany
U2inSpe


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Re: Some technical facts about the U2*



U2inSpe said:


> Hello, friends of U-watches.
> 
> I love Divers and I must have the U2 in the near future. I love the extrem technical touch and the materials of this watch. And the engineering, too.
> 
> cheers from germany
> U2inSpe


*Welcome to the forum U2inSpe.* I concur with your feeling on the U2. I have over 1500 hours of wear time on mine and I can say that it's lived up to all the hype surrounding it. I really can't find fault with it other than the fact that the springbars are a bit on the small side.

Since your really gearing up towards a U2 purchase, you might find my U2 gallery pics interesting.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=308


----------



## Malyel

Tim, with all your extreme testing on your watch, have you seen any change in the color in your copper sulphate capsules? Also when I look at the dial I only see the one white circle at 6 o'clock but the specs say there are two capsules. Is one capsule visible and the other is inside the movement hidden? Any idea how that works?
Cannon


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Malyel said:


> Tim, with all your extreme testing on your watch, have you seen any change in the color in your copper sulphate capsules? Also when I look at the dial I only see the one white circle at 6 o'clock but the specs say there are two capsules. Is one capsule visible and the other is inside the movement hidden? Any idea how that works?
> Cannon


*Hi Cannon.* My capsule is as white as the day I got it. No change at all.

Yes, there are two capsules but they work in tandum. Both are exposed to any suspended vapour and will absorb what is present. They will absorb at the same rate. It's like a double filtered dust mask. We wore them underground. As you breathe, the dust gets trapped in the filters and when you change them, they are both covered equally in dust. The site glass will let you know the saturation level of both capsules. It will take twice as long to go dark blue as the absorbtion capacity is doubled over other Sinn watches with one capsule.


----------



## Malyel

Timothy Patrick said:


> It will take twice as long to go dark blue as the absorbtion capacity is doubled over other Sinn watches with one capsule.


Thanks for the quick answer! You are the first person who has explained the added benefit of having two capsules instead of just the one. I just wrote it off as needing two capsules for the size of the case. You would think that online retailers would do a better job explaining some of the technology found in this watch in plain english. I don't think they do a good job of explaining the added benefits of the U2 over the U1. Funny this is coming from a U1 owner.
Cannon


----------



## Timothy Patrick

No problem Cannon. Here's something else that I read somewhere, I think it was in a thread posted up on the Sinn forum or the diver's forum before the great meltdown.

The viton gaskets, apparently, do a better job of sealing than the nitril gaskets found elsewhere. As you know, all gaskets will allow moisture ingress. You cannot hermetically seal the case with any of these gaskets. Apparently the viton gaskets cut down on the ingress of moisture into the case by 60%. Somebody....please chime in here if you have more information on this or if this info is infact correct. I am not presenting this as an absolute fact but this is something I have read, or remember reading. So, if this information is true, this means that the length of time it takes to saturate the capsules will be lengthened greatly. 

Time will tell. The first U2's hit the streets last September if I recall correctly. 

By the way, with over 1500 hours of wrist time, and a few scrapes here and there and an unplanned mishap (read my previous postings in this thread) the anti-reflective coating is unblemished. Just like new. I believe that there may be something to the circulating train of thought that the U2 AR may be more resilient than the U1 AR. Some people have reported scratchings of their U1 AR coating with limited use and abuse. Maybe I got the good one, I don't know. I certainly didn't make any consideration for trying to protect it. The safety belt on my 1968 firebird is pretty far down between the door and the seat and I scrape my crystal everytime I reach for it. It's held up well.

Anyway, just an update.


----------



## Steven Dorfman

I' ve had my U2 for about a month now.
No problems with accuracy.
I've received compliments on the watch when I've worn it.

I live in the desert in southern California and find that rubber straps are just too hot and sweaty to wear on a regular basis.
I ordered a steel bracelet at the same time I purchased the U2. Got an email yesterday tha the bracelets should be in the US next within a week, and will then be shipped to customers.


----------



## rl168

I just came back from a vacation in Grand Canyon and Las Vegas. Surprisingly, with the mid to high 90s temperature, I still feel comfortable wearing my U1 with the rubber strap.

I agree with Tragic's post above, the watch gets water spot easily on the ar coating, and I have to keep wiping it off with my shirt...my wife would laugh at me when I do that :-D


----------



## boonsue

Hello all Sinners,
Actually I do not own any U series (yet!) but in a process of seriously thinking about getting one (The U1) very soon. I do own an EZM1 though but this bitter experience is the factor that delay me from jumping on the U series band wagon. Besides, I live in Japan and the price of U1 from the AD is unbelievable ! Roughly $2,000 ! Yes, you could get it cheaper from the grey market but you are on your own if something happens. ( The local AD won't honor Sinn international warranty neither !) Do you think a local watch shop could do the maintenance easily ? :-S


----------



## icomm

Greetings to everybody from Spain-Barcelona ! It's a pleasure to share here my opinions & meanings !

I own the U1 since one month wearing it non-stop with perfect accuracy :-! 
My opinion is any experienced watchmaker is able to open the case and service the movement (2824-2). In case any gasket is damaged and need to be replaced (there is three gaskets inside the crown system plus another thick gasket outside) the best & safe choice is to send the U1 to Sinn in Frankfurt in order to make it by their own.


----------



## boonsue

icomm said:


> Greetings to everybody from Spain-Barcelona ! It's a pleasure to share here my opinions & meanings !
> 
> I own the U1 since one month wearing it non-stop with perfect accuracy :-!
> My opinion is any experienced watchmaker is able to open the case and service the movement (2824-2). In case any gasket is damaged and need to be replaced (there is three gaskets inside the crown system plus another thick gasket outside) the best & safe choice is to send the U1 to Sinn in Frankfurt in order to make it by their own.


Thanks ICOMM for your information.
I did send my EZM1 to Germany when it stopped functioning only a few months after I bought it in Singapore. Took it forever for the round trip.
Besides, the Japanese customs charged me another $70 when the watch was returned from Germany! I still don't know why??? Sinn did clearly stated on the invoice that it has no commercial value.:-(


----------



## icomm

OOOh, I'm sorry for the extra expense you had to face... with no sense and no need... It was your OWN watch returned !!

For you to console here in Europe happens the same when we import... 

Rgds


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_*Attention all you U series stainless steel bracelet owners!!*

Some of you guys have had your bracelets for a month or so now. So....how are they holding up in regards to scratch resistancy? Have you been able to scratch the bracelet and clasp easily? How is the coating (to make the bracelet match the sub steel case color) holding up? Is it easily scratched off like my ss clasp on my rubber strap set-up?

Do you have any issues with the allen screws loosening up or are you using loctite?

Thanks in advance! 

regards,
Tim_


----------



## Sinnbad

Purchased a U2 today ! got it from the north american AD and found this site this evening .

Been reading most of the posts here and lookin at all the perty pics, most informative, I appreciate all the info and hope to contribute soon ,as I expect to recieve my U2 tommorow ! :-!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_*Welcome to the forum Sinnbad!! ... and ... Congratulations on your new purchase!*

Thanks for coming by. By all means, spend some time and read up on all the threads, lots of neat and informative stuff here. The members are very friendly and helpful.

The U2 is a fantastic watch!! I have over 1600 hours of wear now on mine now and have winter tested it in the harsh winters of NE Ontario Canada. This watch far exceeds anything that I have owned or run across. I have just received the new ss bracelet and it's absolutely testostoronial. You should be very happy with yours.

You can add to the community chest of U ownership experiences by giving us a couple of lines here on your ownership experience when you get a chance after you have spent some nice quality time with your new U2. It will help the people out there who are interested in the U series and wish to hear the skinny from the real owners.

I look forward to reading your future posts.  _


----------



## U2inSpe

Hi,

you all wrote allways from *two* copper sulfate capsules inside the U2.... thats incorrect.

The U2 has *three* of it... the visible is in the middle....

cheers
U2inSpe


----------



## xtr184078

I'll quickly state I don't own a U2 yet ! but have been following all things U2 as I'm going to be buying one it seems :-! i can just feel it !

In the ARTICLES section there is a discussion about the antimagentic properties of the sub-steel and whether this gives it a higher anti-mag rating similar to an 856 etc.

My understanding of Sinns reply to Martin and Tim's magazine interiew with Lother Schmidt is that std steel when put in a magnetic environment "holds a magnetc charge". therefore even when leaving the magentic field the watch case retains magnetism that continues to affect the running of the mechanical movement.

Sub steel however does NOT hold a magnetic charge and therefore when leaving the source of the magnetic field the sub-steel case does not continue to affect the movement. Sure some of the individual components may hold residual charge BUT the bulk of the steel in a watch ie: the case has not been affected.

So I would think that the U series is less likely to have its accuracy affected by magnetism than a std Sinn but admittedly the 756/856 series would offer the ultimate protection.

Any other comments ??

Cheers
Andrew "the Kiwi"


----------



## mr2blue

My Sinn U1 experience has just been enhanced by the addition of DeLaurian Black Widow strap. It fits perfect and I didn't like the feel of the rubber strap, though I thought it was nicely made.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

xtr184078 said:


> I'll quickly state I don't own a U2 yet ! but have been following all things U2 as I'm going to be buying one it seems :-! i can just feel it !
> 
> In the ARTICLES section there is a discussion about the antimagentic properties of the sub-steel and whether this gives it a higher anti-mag rating similar to an 856 etc.
> 
> My understanding of Sinns reply to Martin and Tim's magazine interiew with Lother Schmidt is that std steel when put in a magnetic environment "holds a magnetc charge". therefore even when leaving the magentic field the watch case retains magnetism that continues to affect the running of the mechanical movement.
> 
> Sub steel however does NOT hold a magnetic charge and therefore when leaving the source of the magnetic field the sub-steel case does not continue to affect the movement. Sure some of the individual components may hold residual charge BUT the bulk of the steel in a watch ie: the case has not been affected.
> 
> So I would think that the U series is less likely to have its accuracy affected by magnetism than a std Sinn but admittedly the 756/856 series would offer the ultimate protection.
> 
> Any other comments ??
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew "the Kiwi"


*Hi Andrew, great to have a Kiwi aboard!! Thanks so much for contributing.* I have read your reply and have had time to look at and ponder Sinn's explanation and I think you have it right. Basically, I think we are looking at it the same way. For those of you who were confused like I was, please consider this analogy.

Your watch movement is like an island which is surrounded by a moat. The moat is the sub steel. Nothing can attack the island because they can't get through the moat to the island. There is no need for a military force (faraday cage) to repel attackers as there is nothing to defend against...or in watch terms... no need for a faraday cage as there is no magnetic charge to deflect away. Should the watch encounter a magnetic charge, the magnetic charge needs to be transferred through the steel to reach the inside and since the steel is *amagnetic*, it cannot carry the magnetic charge to the inside of the watch. In fact, I believe, this is better than an *anti-magnetic *faraday cage as with the cage, even though the movement is protected, the case may be carrying a charge which can affect external electronic equipment. The sub steel is amagnetic and cannot transfer any charge it has picked up to any external electronic equipment because there is no charge to transfer. So, any magnetic charge present can only enter through the dial. I wonder if Sinn has addressed this issue or if this is an issue. Maybe Sinn can answer this. The sub steel is the cage but the dial is a hole in the cage for which any magnetic charge may enter.

Thanks for posting up Andrew. This if proven right by Sinn will be extremely helpful to anyone trying to sift through all this technology.

If you haven't by chance run across it, I have many pics of my U2 in the gallery section on the main forum.


----------



## Crusader

U2inSpe said:


> Hi,
> 
> you all wrote allways from *two* copper sulfate capsules inside the U2.... thats incorrect.
> 
> The U2 has *three* of it... the visible is in the middle....


That is correct. The U2 has three of the dry capsules.


----------



## oyster

*Rubber strip experience*

Hi U all U owners,

what are your experience with the rubber strip. It´s comfortable to wear, a dirt magnet ....
But what annoys me is the oily feel. When the silicon strap was new the surface was dull but after a while it turned oily glossy. Even washing it with soap and not wearing it it brings this oily touch back soon.
I´ve now got my second strip, the first has been send back to the strip producer by Sinn to find out more. :-S

So do you have this oil thing on your U strips?
regards from a 99,89% satsfied U owner B-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Hi Marcus, I noticed that my black india rubber strap that came with my U2 appeared to become glossier in appearance but I didn't notice any oily feel to it. Interesting information. I would love to hear the results of the investigation into this.

I have been wearing the ss bracelet and I just love it. It really gives a testostoronial look to it and seems to catch the eyes of strangers easier. I have had more inquiries into my watch now than before with the rubber strap.

Update on scratch resistancy of my new ss bracelet

I originally posted that I felt that the new ss bracelet seems more resistant to scratching than the clasp on the rubber strap arrangement. I feel that I must retract that some as I have a couple of minor blemishes on the clasp as a result of messing around with my 1968 Firebird. Nothing major, it just looks like the colouring finish is prone to being scratched off. That being said, it still seems like it's a bit harder to scratch than the other clasp but not scratchproof. I'll keep you guys updated._


----------



## Crusader

Timothy Patrick said:


> _Hi Marcus, I noticed that my black india rubber strap that came with my U2 appeared to become glossier in appearance but I didn't notice any oily feel to it. Interesting information. I would love to hear the results of the investigation into this._


_

Tim, thats probably because at the temperatures that you are used to exposing your watch to, any oil would long have ceased to be even remotely fluid! :-D ;-)_


----------



## Glock2710

Just wanted to say Hi. I have been looking around for a wile now. I have had my U1 for a couple of months now. I have some cool underwater pictures of my U1 from diving this week in the Keys. I will post as soon as I figure out how.:-S I want to say this is by far one of the most interesting and cool watches I have ever owned. Thanks for the chance to post. Jimmy


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, Glock!


----------



## Malyel

Here's a picture of my U1 with the AR crystal dirty. This picture illustrates the one criticism of the watch that seems to come up. The double sided anti-reflective coating makes the U1 look awesome when clean but look awful when dirty. These smudges were from my 10 month old son touching the watch for a few seconds.


----------



## U2inSpe

Hi.... and thx for the photo.

I think, that finger prints (from 0 - 100 years old) are bad for *every glass* - not only watches... tables, screens and so on.

The coating will force every dirty contact, may be.

cheers
U2inSpe


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_*Hi Glock!! Welcome to the forum.* Love to see your pics. I find that Photobucket is a very nice free picture hosting site. Easy to register and easy to upload. Just follow the instructions. Copy and paste the code with the *[/b] tags around the url into the message box.

take care,
Tim
[/size][/font][/i]*_


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Thanks for the pic Cannon.  I must admit that I have had mine like that a couple of times but I rarely touch the crystal so it always seems to have very little smudge.

How's that bracelet holding up Cannon? Any scratches yet? My bracelet is holding up much, much better than the clasp on the rubber set-up. _


----------



## Malyel

Timothy Patrick said:


> _Thanks for the pic Cannon.  I must admit that I have had mine like that a couple of times but I rarely touch the crystal so it always seems to have very little smudge.
> 
> How's that bracelet holding up Cannon? Any scratches yet? My bracelet is holding up much, much better than the clasp on the rubber set-up. _


I have been really impressed with the quality of the bracelet. :-! I am the second owner of the bracelet and I can't find any real marks on it. I honestly don't know if I will put the watch back on the rubber strap. The rubber strap is very nice but it's lack of micro adjusting makes it not as comfortable as the bracelet. Here is a picture of the bracelet on the U1 vs. the 103ti. Notice the size of the links and also how close the color of the steel vs. the titanium. I think the U1 weighs twice as much as the 103ti. I was very disappointed originally when Sinn decided to introduce a non tegimented , non sub steel bracelet but I have to say after owning the plain steel band I am not all that upset. The lower price probably makes more sense for an initial release. I would hope with time Sinn would release a tegimented sub steel version of the bracelet when they introduce the all tegimented case model. :think: 
Cannon


----------



## Robert Hansen

Thanks to the comments of moderator Tim and the rest of you, I just took my Sinn U1 out of the box. :-! :-! It blows me away! I would rank it as one of the top five watches in my collection of over 60 watches. Fit and finish are outstanding. The case is built like a tank (submarine?). The dial is crisp and clean. I did pick up a black shark skin band with red highlights in case I sweat with the rubber Sinn band.

This is the second Sinn I have purchased this year. The other one being the Sinn Arktis with the blue dial. I am most impressed with the quality for the $$s.

I personally would rank the U1 equal to my Breitling SuperOcean.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Glad to hear that your happy with your new U1 Robert!! Looking forward to any comments you would have once you get some serious wrist time with it.

If at all possible, could you post up some pics of the blue dialed Arktis. I seriously like that model but haven't seen too much in the way of member pics. If you can get some out when you have the time, I'm sure the members here will be all over them in a serious way!!  :-D

Take care Robert and :thanks for posting up!!_


----------



## TheGank

Hi everyone, have been lurking in this forum and made up my mind to get a U2. I bought my U2 from the AD in Singapore. I've been trying to purchase it for quite sometime, seems to be sold out most of the time. Today must be my lucky day, I just happen to be at Raffles Hotel this afternoon and just stroll into the showroom and was lucky to get the last U2 that they have! 

Andy where did you buy the Shark band, it looks cool!

TheGank


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, Gank, and congratulations on snapping a U2 directly!


----------



## TheGank

I've been calling the AD for a few month and have added my name to the growing list of people in line for the U1 and U2. I just happen to be in the right time and place. They didn't display the U2 in the showroom I just casually ask if they have a U2, I didn't expect them to have it in stock, since I'm on the reserved list and noone called to say they have some in stock! Anyway, I'm absolutely happy with the purchase, the watch is awesome, the build is very good and feels like it can take a lot of abuse before you can get a scratch on it. I'm looking at getting a few straps for it, carbon fibre or kevlar, shark skin and canvas. Anyone got any recommendations for buying straps in Singapore?


----------



## TheGank

My U2 freezes on me today  As stated I just purchase my U2 yesterday afternoon from the AD in Singapore. After changing to a new strap for the U2 this morning, I went to Wisma Atria (a Mall in Orchard Road) in the afternoon. While checking the time on the U2 I notice that it stop moving since I last look at it, that was at 2:05PM. I tried winding the watch the second hand didn't move, tried shaking hard it still didn't move at all. 

I'm so disappointed, I didn't expect the watch to fail within one day after all the positive experience that you guys had with it. I'm going to see if I can exchange it with a new U2 since I just bought it yesterday. Problem is I don't think they have any stock of the U2 in Singapore. I would rather exchange for a new one rather than sending it to Germany for repairs. If I can exchange it i would rather wait for new stocks to come in rather than sending it to Germany for repairs as I don't they can service the U2 in Singapore. I don't know how long it will take to repair it if the AD is to send it to Germany.


----------



## Tragic

Boy that's a bummer!
How disappointing.
Let us know how things work out?
Best of luck and sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Hi Gank!! Welcome to the forum!!

Very sorry to hear of your troubles with your U2. From what I understand, every movement is checked before leaving ETA and then checked again by Sinn. Alot of what happens to a movement regarding accuracy and functionality are attributed to shipping and handling. Many problems arise due to rough handling by shipping companies and customs.

For this reason, I don't put too much stock in COSC certificates unless the accuracy is verified by the retailer, distributor or dealer. What leaves the factory functioning and with COSC certification may not end up at the final destination that way.

It's really a crap shoot when your dealing with imported watches, especially when the distance the watch travels necessitates more handling by more people. The vast majority are fine but sometimes.... ;-)

Best of luck with the U2.  _


----------



## TheGank

I went to the AD this afternoon, they are very concern about the whole thing. They tried to replace the U2 but as I guess, they have run out of stock. They ask me to leave the watch with them to see if their service engineer can do something about it. If he/she can't do anything they will give me a replacement with the next shipment which could be in 1 or 2 months time! I doubt if they can do anything to the U2, they can't open it up unlike the U1 since the U2 is filled with Argon. The moment they open it the Argon will escape, they would need to refill it. *Sigh* looks like I have to wait another month or 2 for my U2. O| Do you think I should ask for some kind of compensation for all my trouble? Like a big discount for the U1 since I do like the U1 too ;-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_
It depends on what you want more. If you really want the U2, then 2 months isn't that long of a wait. If your don't care if it's the U1 or the U2 you want on your wrist, then you can attempt to ask for a discount but you probably won't get it. They will recommend that you get your U2 repaired at Sinn and sell the U1 for full price to someone else. It doesn't hurt to ask I guess.

It all depends on what you want most and how impatient you are!  _


----------



## TheGank

Hi Tim,

You got it wrong, I'm thinking of waiting for the U2 AND getting a U1 I want both! ;-) The waiting list for the U1 is longer for the U1 than the U2 here in Singapore and you need to put in a deposit for it. 

Gank


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Ooops Sorry Gank!!

I know the short supply for the U1 is a global thing. Looks like it will be a waiting game for both.

best of luck on both fronts!!  _


----------



## TheGank

The AD call me this morning and as expected the service centre can't open up the watch as it contains Argon gas. They assured me that they will be giving me a new watch once the new stocks comes in most probably next month. I will be first in the line since they owe me one brand new U2.O|


----------



## mtbrnr

*Re: After the first day with the U1...*

Sleepingjohn,

Thanks for your impressions on the Sinn U1 and the good wrist photo. I just put my name on the waiting list with Watchbuys. I too have a small wrist, about 6.5". As our wrists are pretty close in size, I was wondering if you would mind measuring the width of the top of your wrist. Mine measures 59mm (2 5/16") across.

I was also wondering what watch band/strap you have on order? Do you not like the rubber strap that came with the watch?

Thanks, Ned



sleepingjohn said:


> This is my first hand experience as a Sinn U1 owner after a full day of wear.
> 
> The build of this watch is very solid feeling, so I don't worry as much with it on as I do with my other watches. I have not taken it off since I received it Tuesday (3/21) afternoon. The size of this watch is perfect! I have a small wrist (slightly smaller than 6.75") and it looks and feels good on my wrist. Those of you that are afraid of its size, not to worry! The thickness of the case is also perfect for the diameter, overall a very balanced physical design.
> 
> I know some people were worried about the bezel being a bit too busy, but Sinn balanced the watch very well. The marking on the bezel is very small so it is less noticeable to the larger markings on the dial as well as the large and unique hands of this watch (one of the first things that drew me to the watch). The red and white color combo on the watch is a perfect match, something most people should appreciate if they are lucky enough to see one in real life! I am also a big fan of the flat crystal (vs. the domed on U2).
> 
> I am wearing the watch on a soft black waterproof leather band I got at a local watch store (until the one I ordered comes in). The weight of the watch is perfect and is very comfortable to wear to sleep.
> 
> The Sinn U1 is a keeper! The U1 is a very solid watch and at just over $1000USD, it is one of the best bang for your buck (from a WIS perspective at least!:-D) If anyone is given the opportunity to own one, do jump on it! This watch is in high demand right now and there is a very good reason for it. This watch is no hype!


----------



## bricktop

*Re: After the first day with the U1...*

Hi!

I've got mine for about a week now:

I'm very happy with that watch, it's exactly what a daily wearer should be for me. Simplistic design and extremely sturdy.
So far it seems to be quite well regulated (it runs with +3 secs/day) and the workmanship is perfect. The date jumps at about 30 seconds from midnight.
Conclusion: Every single penny well spent!

Btw, I've posted pics there: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=94424

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## U2inSpe

Hi,

I do my U2 weight in and here are the results (sorry, only in "Gramm", please convert to your own measurement > 1000 Gramm are 1 Kilogramm.

watch "naked" = 114 Gramm
ss bracelet *with all parts* = 106 Gramm
ss bracelet without 3 parts (for my thin wrist) = 89 Gramm
original rubber strap witout 3 parts = 60 Gramm

Now you can add your individuell strap/bracelet to summ the complete watch weight.

A further information: I found somewhere the tecnical details, that the steel bottom from the back has a hight of 4 mm. I think, this not bad like other watches with "paper thin" sheet metal.

Conclusion for me: The U-series is one of (or the best?) watches within the SINN family. And SINN is one of the best watchmakers within its price range. Or?

cheers
U2inSpe


----------



## Timothy Patrick

U2inSpe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do my U2 weight in and here are the results (sorry, only in "Gramm", please convert to your own measurement > 1000 Gramm are 1 Kilogramm.
> 
> watch "naked" = 114 Gramm
> ss bracelet *with all parts* = 106 Gramm
> ss bracelet without 3 parts (for my thin wrist) = 89 Gramm
> original rubber strap witout 3 parts = 60 Gramm
> 
> Now you can add your individuell strap/bracelet to summ the complete watch weight.
> 
> A further information: I found somewhere the tecnical details, that the steel bottom from the back has a hight of 4 mm. I think, this not bad like other watches with "paper thin" sheet metal.
> 
> Conclusion for me: The U-series is one of (or the best?) watches within the SINN family. And SINN is one of the best watchmakers within its price range. Or?
> 
> cheers
> U2inSpe


_
*Awesome information.* Thanks a bunch for putting it up. This will be very helpful for all who are contemplating a U purchase in the future...and for those who are looking at the ss bracelet. The 4mm height for the caseback is something I have read somewhere before also.

So....how do you like it? Is it everything you were led to believe it was from all the stuff written about it by nutheads like me? :-D :-D

How's it wearing and what's your favourite strap or bracelet option? Love those pics you took in Frankfurt.

cheers,
Tim_


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Re: After the first day with the U1...*



bricktop said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got mine for about a week now:
> 
> I'm very happy with that watch, it's exactly what a daily wearer should be for me. Simplistic design and extremely sturdy.
> So far it seems to be quite well regulated (it runs with +3 secs/day) and the workmanship is perfect. The date jumps at about 30 seconds from midnight.
> Conclusion: Every single penny well spent!
> 
> Btw, I've posted pics there: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=94424
> 
> Cheers,
> Oliver


_Nice update and great pics Oliver. Good stuff.

cheers,
Tim_


----------



## U2inSpe

HI,

I've changed again to the rubber strap, cause in germany it is very hot with a high humide. And for this conditions I think, is the rubber strap a little bit more comfortable than the ss bracelet. But to change again is not a problem, only few minutes. 

cheers
U2inSpe

... and a nice week @ all


----------



## clogz

Not yet UX owner, so few questions.

- is there a waiting list in place or are those delivered within reasonable time?
- haven't found local AD, where to buy? online?
- is it available with original ss bracelet? web shows only rubber.
- how's the accuracy of this thermo-comp-quarz? I mean real accuracy, not promices.
- how much does it weight in different versions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crusader

Here are a few answers:

- ADs and online shopping: go to http://www.sinn-uhren.de/sinn-uhren-2000/depots.htm

- available with bracelet: yes, and at least on this site there should be more than enough pictures of the UX on steel

- weight of watchhead without strap: ca 105 grams


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_For all those out there who are very much interested in the U series watches from Sinn...

I have here for you, a video (of not great quality due to losses uploading to the hosting service) of my U2 on the stainless steel bracelet. This is a 2 minute 44 second video showing the wrist presence of this watch. My wrist size is 7.5 inches. Please watch for the bluish tinge of the anti-reflective coatings as the angles change.

Update on the ss bracelet. I've had my bracelet for a couple of months and have had it on the U2 since I received it. I have some very, very minor, hard to see mini-scratches on the clasp but you really have to look at it hard to see it. That's pretty much all. It has held up much better, much, much better than the clasp on the rubber set-up.

Update on the case and bezel. Only the knick on the bezel when the watch struck the side of the concrete block. Read earlier reports. The case is absolutely perfect. Just like new.

Update on the crystal. Still no scratches or blemishes of any type.

Update on accuracy. Still running +4 sec./day on average.

I now have close to 2300 hours of wrist time with it, I reckon.

I hope this is of help to you guys who are interested in the U2 or the other watches in the U series. The case is the same and the bracelet is the same. The UX has a slightly thinner diameter bezel.

Enjoy!!



Tim, your friendly neighborhood Sinn forum moderator_


----------



## ral67

you guys are killing me 

I just got my first Sinn (356 Flieger) a day ago and Tim's very nice U2 pictures got me strongly considering to get a U1 or UX.

Fortunately in Germany its easy to find an AD - I might even just go the Rödelsheim showroom.

great forum


----------



## cricketer

Hi everybody. I've had my U2 for around 3 weeks now during which time it has hardly left my wrist. In the past I've owned a 142, 103 and a 656 but this is something special  I'm now on the waiting list for a U1....











Alan


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Hello Alan! Welcome to the International Sinn forum! 

Thanks for dropping by. I appreciate your input in the U series ownership exp. thread. This is all great stuff for those looking at a U series watch. I agree with your assessment of the U2. Mine never leaves my wrist anymore either. A very substantial timepiece.

Nice pic too. :-!

cheers,
Tim_


----------



## Crusader

Hello Alan, nice to see you and your watch here!


----------



## ral67

Hi Guys,

count me (almost) in as a new UX owner

After calling half a dozen german Sinn Depots to no avail, I've ended up ordering one at pointoftime.

I couldnt believe how scarce they are right now. I guess Sinn was suprised by the commercial success of a Quartz watch. I've heard rumors that they have over 800 in backorder and the "official" delivery time if you order one now from Sinn directly is January next year 

I just hope I'll get mine earlier. At least they are honouring the old price if ordered before Sept. 1st.

I just cant wait to get it....

Rainer


----------



## Guest

Hi all i am a u nubie i have many swish watches like DOXA SUB 750 C.O.S.A. ,ball allagator,oris, and others. This is my first German watch and i picked the U2 after having read a lot of posts on this sight esp the one on the Sinn Factory Tour Thread.And others like this thread have helped a lot. i got luckie i gess and must have gotton one of the last watchbuys had on hand as i just recieved it on 9-1-06 and i am not disapointed at all it has a great presentce about it great feal fit and finish are great i havent even sized it yet. and i went ahead and got the medial bracelet because of all the coments on it cannot wait to size it . any suggustions a lot of the info i read from timothy has helped a lot. and the people at watchbuys have been great so far when the watch came it was running and the date was set only had to change the time to central as it was set to eastern. i also called watchbuys to be added to the waiting......list for the UX from coments on this site because for some reason their site would not take my reservation. I only have one question i can move the bazel a small amount up and down is that normal as my doxa doesent have that kind of play. not that i am conplaining it is not much and feels very solid. I realy like it very much and after holding it i know its going to be a keeper. still love my DOXA but this is right up their will know more after wearing it for awhile. I have read the artical on sinn verses sinn in watches Mag but this forum has made the difference . Thank for all your help and info .:thanks PS I just got off the DOXA forum and found out from a ad that Doxa watches will be for sale in selected stores in the U.S. in June of 07 whats up. LOVE the SINNS tech not even a finger print on my U2 am becoming a Sinner!!!


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, David! 

Enjoy yourself in our Sinn family, and we look forward to pictures.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Martin have had it on now sence the 1 st and do not even notice its on love the fact that you cannot put finger prints smuges on the metal. and thanks for a very great and informative forum the u2 can keep me company until the ux arrives.:gold


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_UX Accuracy: 15 days of ownership. ----> Absolutely dead on! Perfect accuracy!! Thermo-compensation rocks!!

I will try to get something up this weekend on my UX ownership experience after the first two weeks. I have a pretty good read on this baby now ... so stay tuned!! A quick word or two though, outstanding, absolutely outstanding!!_


----------



## psikat

This is one informative thread! I wonder how many U watches have been sold because of it?
I first read this about a month back and reading it again has made me decide to place my name on the local waiting list for a U2.
A 44mm bullet-proof travel dive watch is rather hard to resist


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Hi Guys.*

Well, it's time for my first *Sinn UX* ownership experience post. I received this new in box UX on the 23rd of August of this year.

All of you have heard of this one and Marcus (oyster) has posted some absolutely awesome pics that have driven us all crazy this year. His pics were the straw that broke my bank account's back.

For those of you who are new to the Sinn U series experience and are not up to spec on the UX, I shall update you on what a UX is. The rest of you, please ignore the blue text and read on.

*The Case and bezel*

The UX is basically the same sub steel case, described to death on this thread, as the U1 and U2 except that the case back is flat instead of convex. The bezel is thinner because the UX makes use of a thinner flat sapphire crystal. The overall thickness, depending on where you read it is 12 or 13mm instead of the 14mm thickness of the U1 and the 15.45mm thickness of the U2.

*Silicon Oil*

The UX is filled with clear silicon oil which is basically incompressible. This makes the UX waterproof to pretty much any reachable depth. The crystal can be thinner because it is not protecting a void from crushable pressure. Please read this excellent silicon oil article pulled from the articles section on this forum. It pretty much says it all.

*The Movement*

The movement is not an automatic movement like the U1 and U2 but is an *ETA Thermo-compensated quartz movement* which is claimed to be accurate to about 10 seconds a year. Actual reports are coming in at between +5 and 10 sec/year for watches with similar T/C quartz movements. These movements are the most accurate movements available anywhere. Because its quartz, it's far more resistant to shock. (less moving parts) The quartz movement is the weak link in the depth rating of the UX as components inside will crush at a depth of between 5000 and 6000 meters I am told. Others, please correct this if I have the figures wrong.

*Now, on to my ownership experience&#8230;.>*

*This watch is incredible.* The silicon oil really improves the readability of the dial and makes it, to me, the most clearly readable dial I have ever seen. The layout of the dial is perfection personified!! Add to this the darkening of the matte black dial to a super rich featureless black that makes the cut-out for the date and the black portions of the hands totally indiscernible from the dial. It all blends in together. The oil also performs an optical illusion which negates the depth perception of the particulars. The hands and the dial seem to be on the same plane. The only depth noticeable is the edge of the bezel when view from a 90 degreeish angle.

The clarity of vision and readability of the whole dial at pretty much all angles is amazing. Again, the oil performs an optical illusion which, when dragging the angles closer to a flat zero degrees seems to pull the dial and hands up so that it's almost a part of the crystal and at the most extreme readable angles possible, it almost looks like the dial and hands are litho-painted to the top of the crystal. Please see this video to see this effect in action.



I find this extreme clarity and readability very handy when I'm in appointments which are running long and when a glance for the time is needed, I can just give a quick indiscreet glance and can get the time without drawing attention to the act which may be taken as a rude gesture by the other person. When driving, I can just give a quick glance to get the time. Handy in the Firebird as it has no clock.

*Lume.*

Here is an excerpt from a post I had recently which pretty much explains it all. "_I have this little wire thingy I made up that hangs on my lamp shade. It allows me to hang my UX an inch or so away from the side of my 100w lightbulb. I usually leave it hanging while I get ready for bed.

Once ready, I slip it on my wrist. I like to wear my watch all night as I have a really bad back as a result of a motorcycle accident 5 years ago and moving around in bed can be painful at times. With a watch on, I can just glance at the time on my wrist without having to move to see my nightclock.

The lume on the UX after the 1 to 2 minute exposure as above is very good and will maintain a perfect legibility for a long time. I find that I can clearly read the time 6 or 7 hours after lights out. The fact that the UX has a short hour hand and a long minute hand makes for no chance for a mix-up. With dreary, sleepy eyes in the dark, I can make out the time quickly and easily so it works well for me. There are some who absolutely insist on brilliant luminescence all night but I don't find this very necessary for me. If I can read the time without straining, that's good enough.

The lume is a greenish lume and isn't as bright right off the bat as my U2. The U2 can be clearly seen to be more bright for an hour or two and then the difference is less discernable.

It is my opinion that the silicon oil difuses the light and dulls the lume a bit like it darkens the black dial and the hands a bit in daylight. I don't see this as hampering the lume for the whole night to a point where it makes the oil filling a detriment to the user experience. Others will disagree depending on how important the brightness of the luminoscity is the grand scheme of things for them.

I would therefore recommend to any UX owner an exposure to bright incandescent light for a period of about 2 minutes and then you should be fine for the night. If you are inclined to look in the direction of the best luminescence in the watchworld, well, there's tritium and then there's the Stowa prodiver and Seiko black monster and others to consider. In the end, with a two minute exposure, all of the above mentioned watches will be easily readable in the morning. The difference is that this watch is oil filled and thermo-compensated with submarine steel protecting it._"

*How does it wear?? *

Very nicely thank you! It sits much lower on my wrist than my U2 as the case back is flat as opposed to convex and it has a thinner bezel and a flat crystal as opposed to the domed U2 crystal. The thinner UX is nicer for those who wear their watch under their sleeves. Not really applicable to me as I wear sweaters and the U2 was no problem to wear under them. Of note, I took my stainless steel bracelet from my U2 and installed it on my UX and found that my UX wore looser on my wrist than the U2. Not much but noticeable.

*The outside Anti-reflective coating.*

The anti-reflective coating is prone to smudging but it's not a problem for me as I just tend to glance at the watch for the time during the day and the time is quickly discernable from any angle and the smudges are not seen. The a/r works well for this. When you really look at your dial from straight on, you can see the smudges and it might bother some. For me, it's no biggie as this is a work watch and absolute pristine perfection is not important. Cleaning is easy. Just take a napkin and wet the end and clean and rub good. Presto!! Clean.

*The crown*

It doesn't screw down four complete turns like the U2 but about 2 ½. The seal seems very solid though. Same nice crown as the U2 and very user friendly.
*
Crystal&#8230;Domed vs Flat.*

Here's a link to a thread I posted comparing the U2 and UX crystals and the dial clarity and readability at angles. Pics included.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=144277&postcount=1

*Accuracy.*

This UX is running dead on. Set to the atomic clock the day I received it, after 18 days, it's dead on. You can't get any better. 
__________________________________

*This watch is very highly recommended!! *

If one can get over the automatic bias you may just realize that this watch might just be the end of the world if your in search of perfection. It's got it all, Superb construction and simple clean design, super strong and scratch resistant case, perfect size (at least for me), very slim considering the w/r rating, super clarity and readability from all angles, unsurpassed accuracy and it's very shock resistant and completely waterproof!! Can't ask for much more.

Unfortunately, the production cannot meet the already high demand. Put your name on the list or hope for a pre-owned one to come up for sale. You won't be sorry....It's well worth waiting for!!

Thanks for reading.

Tim


----------



## ral67

Tim, nice post as usual 

looks like people are getting desperate cause of the wait.

I've just seen a one-year old UX on the german bay that sold for EUR 1100.- .....

It included both leather and metal strap - but still that price is almost the new list price of EUR 1185.- from Sinn for this.


----------



## GlySinn

Today I SINNED.
This afternooon, I had a hunch that the dealer had stock of a U1. And so I called the dealer, and guess what?! It just came in this morning. Told the dealer to hold the watch for me as I rushed through heavy traffic to reach there.
Saw the watch. D*mn! I must have it! Paid for it and got the dealer to size it fo me. I have very small wrist - about 6 inches. Fortunately after removing the ..err...whatchacall-it...the extendable part of the clasps (to accomodate the diving suit) ... and still leaving an extra hole on the rubber strap, the watch can now wear on the wrist nicely.:-! 
I'm a happy man today. And I now have the U1. Still excited about the watch...so not much to say for now...:-D


----------



## icomm

Welcome to the U1 family...
Sure you will enjoy your watch...
Rgds


----------



## lricks

I just received my SINN U1 this afternoon. AMAZING.....:-!I sized the strap and LOVE the look of the entire package. I think the deployant with the rubber strap is awesome looking. The dial is the deepest black I've ever seen - it's absolutely gorgeous. The color of the sub steel is different and unique. The AR coating on the outside renders the crystal almost invisible, which I think is terrific. (I know the smudging is a source of frustration for many - I hope I can avoid the same issues) I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces and putting some pics up on this forum.


----------



## Crusader

Sounds great, Iricks ... we look forward to hearing of your expoeriences (and photos). ;-)


----------



## Kool Cat

I just want to say that as of today, my AD, HG, has sent my U2 in for servicing for some AR coating that came off as a result of abrasive action against my watch winder's inside glass panel.

Nothing to be alarmed at, though I wishes I do not have to fork any money for this project. I am already quite broke having bought the D1 142Ti and now this happens! :think: 

I am certainly looking forward to having my U2 finely tuned, hopefully the copper sulphate capsule changed, argon gas refilled, all marks removed, and not to mention, the AR coating recoated!

Hope it would not be too long before I get reunited with my beloved U2. Oh no, what am I gonna do and how can I sleep w/o my U2


----------



## lricks

3rd day with my U1 - and it hasn't left my wrist except for sleep. I LOVE the AR, which causes the crystal to just disappear. It really is a striking look. The color of the steel is amazing - and I love the finish. One of my favorite things about the watch is the look of the rubber strap with the large buckle. Together they create one of the most unique combinations in the watch world. Very nice. Here are a few pics:

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n158/lricks/IMG_0296.jpg
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n158/lricks/IMG_0282.jpg
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n158/lricks/IMG_0278.jpg


----------



## NSG1Tausend

*Sinn U1 is worth everything!*

Hi All , 
I received my U1 in Feb of 2006 and it is 8 months later,
I have added the bracelet and just wanted to share how 
much I too love this watch!The rubber straps is the most
comfortable, using the original large clasp I can not say
enough about this strap- SINN hit a home run with this.









The bracelet took a while for me to get used to, as I had a 
micro sizing issue, but I did not give up and now it is a regular
switch , when the " MOOD hits me" awesome, and I found 
that if there any scratches that happen the little squares of 
repair paper that I bought from Watch and renew are just the
right ticket for bringing back that new look..........









The bracelet is huge and heavy, as we all know
and SINN did it all up right with the solid links,
and allen screws and solid end pcs.
The seller I bought my bracelet from also included 
the allen wrenches and loctite and it works great.
- PS reminds me of a tank tread........









My son will eventually get this watch , or I will 
end up buying him one. Out of all my watches 
( he has a Sekio BM and Binnacle) he loves 
the U1 and just thinks it rocks.









Pure beauty, and at the price I bought it for brand new
since they are going up you cant beat everything you get for
it, out of it and with it.
Now we all know that some people's thoughts I have seen 
in print think it looks like a childs lego display, 
but we all have different tastes, but whenever I put
the U1 on my wrist I think back to wanting it so bad from
all the pics I saw prerelease and 
seeing Harry Tans web review ----
I "count my lucky blessings" I could find one 
and buy it and enjoy this piece of watch history.










Thanks Sinn , thanks so much!!!!!!!:gold 
Regards
Robert


----------



## k-k-k-kenny

The view from Oz -
Hadn't seen the U series in the flesh (since they don't come here) but I took a punt on a grey market U2 which, strangely enough, came with papers from an authorised dealer who shall remain nameless ...
This is one ugly lump of a watch. And heavy.
And it does just about everything I've ever wanted - goes in water, tells me the hour in places I'd rather be as well as where I am. I can read it even without my coke-bottle glasses on.
Plus, it works just fine as a hammer: crunched it against a range hood the other day and not a mark on it. Wish I could say the same for the appliance ...
My tip is that these babies are destined to occupy the place of early submariners in the eyes of our children's children's children.
Cheers
Ken


----------



## L.O. Little

k-k-k-kenny said:


> My tip is that these babies are destined to occupy the place of early submariners in the eyes of our children's children's children.


Ken, I've been thinking the same thing myself. More reason to keep my U1!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I would have to agree with the recent assessments of the U1 and more specifically, as I actually have and abused, a U2.

My UX is a fantastic watch for everyday wear and I specifically like to wear it sleeveless as it really tends to smudge easy but it really is very easy to read and the clarity of dial and hand design is the schlitz for the man on the go.

Now, my U2. It is massive and robust and heavy and very, very testostoronial. This thing has a presence that the UX doesn't have. The crystal is domed and very, very thick. The bezel is thick. It sits higher on the wrist and just has that massive indestructable feel to it which fully justifies one to wear it without regard for its well being.

I do wear my UX quite a bit but I really tend to go for my U2 on the weekends and when away from the business related running around of the week. In the weekends when I can just relax a bit and cruise at ease without worry, my U2 is always on my wrist. You see, I have history with this baby. It's really a part of me and has not let me down. This thing has been on my wrist in the hot, sweltering, humid 38 celsius days of July and has been worn over my gloves in -33 celsius weather and actually winter tested overnight at -33/35ish celsius temps. It has been frozen over by ice while worn in absolute blizzards while blowing the driveway. It's been on my wrist in summer while chopping and piling wood and blasting through the maple jungles and swamps of the rough lands where my brother lives in southern Ontario.

I have dropped it on its edge onto the edge of a masonry block which left a little dent in the bezel edge. I've banged it several times putting my seat belt on and reaching into the engine compartment of my ole '68 firebird and other stuff.

In short, it's been everywhere I've been and it's just a comfortable part of life. It's daily wear like my old patched up carhartt bib overalls and my ole leatherman wave and my ole Elmer Fudd hunting cap.

Obviously, there are more pretty watches and more accurate watches and more esthetically beautiful watches but this watch is beautiful in the same way as I look at an old Chevy Suburban of the late 60s / early 70s. When I look at my U2, it's just that ole comfortable feeling again.

My only regret is that with over 2500 hours of wear and probably close to 2600, it's only got a dent in the bezel. I'm almost ashamed that I haven't been able to gather more battle scars. In time I guess, in time.

Anyway, with all this talk going around about guys who have been waiting for their UXs and then selling them as they haven't lived up to their expectations, I look down at my beloved U2 and can see many, many more years of enjoyment with my U2 as it follows me on my travels. We have many, many more adventures to experience.

Sell this watch? Never. It's truly a part of me and has ingrained itself into my life. How could I live without it. I don't think there's anything out there that I would trade this watch for. It's mine and I defy anyone to tell me that its a piece of junk. It's been through one Northeaster Ontario winter and a hot and hazy summer. Another winter is coming and we're just getting started man. 

Many winter tests to follow and a few walks in the frozen forests, movies of both of course.

Anyway, just an update on my U2 ownership experience.

best regards everyone,
Tim


----------



## Malyel

Timothy Patrick said:


> Anyway, with all this talk going around about guys who have been waiting for their UXs and then selling them as they haven't lived up to their expectations, I look down at my beloved U2 and can see many, many more years of enjoyment with my U2 as it follows me on my travels.


Tim,
The UX lived up to my expectations. ;-) I can't get over how cool the watch is. :-! I have no regrets selling my U1 for it. I am not sure how it is possible but the UX just wears more comfortably. I don't know if it's the different case back or the ever so slight thinner profile for some reason it seems right. :-S


----------



## SNAFU

Forgive me..... Actually, no I am a Sinner (or at least will be officially when my UX gets here) and proud of it. B-)

This will be my first Sinn and absolutely can't wait. If what I have read on the forum is true, I'm sure it won't be my last. Guess I'll be switching from knives to watches now..... And I was hoping to get into something that does less damage to my bank account, oh well. :-D

I'll try to get some pics and post more on my UX experience when I get a chance to wear it around for a while.

Next time my wife asks why do you need another watch, know that I will blame all of you. I'm pretty sure that this will also pass, just as it did for the knives. ;-)


----------



## mtbrnr

*U1 Ownership Experience*

I figure it is about time to post my ownership experience as I have had my U1 for about 5 weeks. I think as highly of the watch as when it first arrived. I especially like the Sinn rubber strap. It is comfortable and the contrast with the Uboat steel is striking. The watch hands are the ultimate in personal taste. I think they are so interesting and unique. For me, the hands from the U2 or UX would ruin the U1 - but that is just where personal taste comes in. I wear my U1 all the time, well almost all the time. I really can't wear it when I am running. It is just too heavy and bangs hard against my wrist as I pump my arms. For the time being, probably for a long time, I can't imagine wearing any other watch. My wife and I are really into flatwater kayaking on rivers in the Florida panhandle. Here are some photos, mostly from kayaking.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Those are the first really good pics of the smaller butterfly clasp that I've seen. Thanks so much for putting them up. Very good for those with smaller wrists who are contemplating a U purchase and are worried about sizing issues with the larger clasp.

A question for those who have received the newest incarnation of the silicon rubber strap with their U series watches:

I noticed that my original clasp was very easy to scratch. It seemed that the coating on the stainless steel to match the colour of the sub steel case was easy to scratch. Did you notice anything in regards to the scratchability of the clasp you have received if you are one of those who got the new silicon rubber set-up? I was wondering if Sinn had addressed this issue while tending to the matter regarding the silicon rubber. It would be nice to get a clasp that doesn't scratch up with just a fingernail.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## mtbrnr

Timothy Patrick said:


> Those are the first really good pics of the smaller butterfly clasp that I've seen. Thanks so much for putting them up. Very good for those with smaller wrists who are contemplating a U purchase and are worried about sizing issues with the larger clasp.
> 
> A question for those who have received the newest incarnation of the silicon rubber strap with their U series watches:
> 
> I noticed that my original clasp was very easy to scratch. It seemed that the coating on the stainless steel to match the colour of the sub steel case was easy to scratch. Did you notice anything in regards to the scratchability of the clasp you have received if you are one of those who got the new silicon rubber set-up? I was wondering if Sinn had addressed this issue while tending to the matter regarding the silicon rubber. It would be nice to get a clasp that doesn't scratch up with just a fingernail.
> 
> cheers,
> Tim


Tim,

I believe that I have one of the newer version rubber straps with the small clasp. It already has a "bazillion" small scratches. However, another plus of the small clasp is that because it is small the scratches don't seem to jump out at you when you just look at it in passing.

Ned


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Well, I guess I should give you guys an update on my U series ownership experience.

A year ago today, I was about a week or so into my wait for my U2. My agony was almost catastrophic to my ability to function properly in society. I have never, ever been so freaked out in anticipation of a watch as I was for my U2. I received it on Dec 31st.

Since then, it has been almost a constant companion following me everywhere in pretty much every weather condition I have encountered. It's seen an entire winter with extreme testing of -33 and extreme temperature shock change testing (do a search in this forum) it has been on the outside of my gloves for walks in the -20 to -33 celsius weather in the bush and was strapped on the gloves while I blew out the drifted snow in the driveway after many of our viscious Colorado low winter storms than blow in. It's seen the hot summer days of 38 celsius and the downpours and storms of summer. Its been underwater while I swam and in the hot shower.

It has been bumped and banged around and accidentally dropped onto the edge of a masonry block which resulted in its only blemish, a dent on the edge of the bezel where it hit. (much, much less than would have resulted with ordinary 316L steel). No consideration was given for it's well being while I went about doing the daily things in my life except for known danger flags like working on cars and stuff.

Throughout all of this, it runs at about 4.5 to 8 sec./day depending on how long I wear it and how much it goes through on a given day. It fluctuates but I can live with this accuracy. My life is not a make or break for a few seconds a day.

The case and tegimented bezel are flawless. No scratches and blemishes or dents or anything else (except the above mentioned bezel dent). This watch is amazing. I am truly ashamed that I have not been able to put some battle scars on it. It's too clean, no scratches on the AR crystal at all, no blemishes. Absolutely shamefull. My old 6309 Seiko which went through more than any watch in the history of the world working underground was so beaten and scarred, I not help but love it. I was hoping to get my U2 beaten up a bit but to my shagrin, it's too tough for what I put it through.

I can truthfully say that I have found ZERO faults with the U2 and it's ss bracelet. It's as close to perfect as I could hope to have....especially for an under 3,000 USD watch.

For those of you who are like me and like to get out there in all sorts of weather and get a bit dirty, I highly recommend this watch if your looking for a super tough well built automatic.

Now for the UX. I have owned this one since late August. Well, you all know by now how I feel about the clean design and unreal clarity of the UX. I will not go any further on this subject as my opinions have not changed. Nor will I address the case and bezel as it's the same as the above. No blemishes or scratches...it's pristine!! I do have some issues, although minor, with the AR on the crystal. It smudges easily. This can be annoying as it's much easier to smudge than the U2 and it's harder to clean than the U2. I am so familiar now with my U's that I just seem to give it a glance for the time so my annoyance with the smudging is fading and is now a minor and insubstantial thing. You might find this issue a more significant one. It's a personal thing. On angles, the smudging is not easily seen, only as you approach a more 90 degree straight on look. The clarity is the thing here!! Visible from all angles...even extreme..read my previous posts here.

Both of these watches are now my favourite and are just a part of my life now, especially my U2 as it is now part of my daily wear. I switch it out for the UX on occasion but seem to wear my U2 much more. As mentioned in previous updates, it's now necessary, completely necessary to have a U watch on when I leave the house. It's as essential to me as my ole' beaten battered carhartt bib overalls and my leatherman wave. Essential wear.

Without a U on my wrist, I feel naked. My other watches, although much loved by me do not feel comfortable anymore on my wrist. That familiar weight and look aren't there. It's not the same. Just not right. I will never get rid of them as they have sentimental value but they get significantly less wear time now.

Currently, I have over 2700 hours on my U2 and probably close to 2800 hours. and about 800 hours on my UX. This, in my opinion is enough to qualify me to write these words. The honeymoon is still on and I can still be seen glancing lovingly at my U's on my wrist. I look forward to winter testing once the bitter arctic highs bringing the -35s to -45 nights and the Colorado lows which bring big snowstorms start to push their way in.

On an average night where I sit and type while listening to Portishead or some nice ole Jimi Hendrix and Led Zeppelin, I sometimes just take a sec and glance at my U's on my wrist..this is what it's like and what I see. Natural lighting....>









































































The problem I am having now is that I do admire many other watches and would love to purchase them but I know that I would have a hard time taking off my U's to strap them on. Of course the honeymoon experience with the new watches will be cool but after a while, I will just come back to the U's and will have to sell those beautiful new watches as I don't wear them. Those ole U's tend to tarnish me on new watch ownership now

What's nice about this is that I have reached a nirvana state. A complete contentment with my U series watches which gives me pretty much all I would need for my automatic and quartz needs. I may feel different if I have some serious problems come up with the U's but I would send them in and continue my ownerhship experience with them. They are family and constant companions and besides, they are machines and need service and it's not unheard of that machines can break down. .. but.... how could I get rid of them. I would love to see the new U watches that come out in the future...a new chrono...oooh!! Spank me but I want one!!

Anyway, I hope this 11 month (U2)and 2 1/2 month (UX) ownership experience post is helpful to some and I apologize for yet rambling on again for waaay toooo looong.

best regards,
Tim


----------



## Malyel

Tim,
As a previous U1 owner and a current UX owner I have to say that the U1 smudges much, much easier than my UX. Any other dual U1 & UX owners want to chime in.:think:


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Malyel said:


> Tim,
> As a previous U1 owner and a current UX owner I have to say that the U1 smudges much, much easier than my UX. Any other dual U1 & UX owners want to chime in.:think:


Wow!! Interesting for sure. I wonder if Sinn has been experimenting with the ar coating or if there are inconsistencies between the three different u's or between watches within the U1, U2, UX family.

Yes, any multiple U series watch owners, past or present out there who can lend a few lines on your smudging impressions?? Would be much appreciated.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## Crusader

Timothy Patrick said:


> Wow!! Interesting for sure. I wonder if Sinn has been experimenting with the ar coating or if there are inconsistencies between the three different u's or between watches within the U1, U2, UX family.


The coating is done by specialist firms, of which there are a number. Each probably have their own "recipe", in addition to having several types, grades and colors to choose from, presumably. Add to that different lead time for the coating (which specialist firm has spare capacity, and which does not), and one can see why the watch companies keep mum about who does their coating, and which standards are applied. I would not be surprised to find different coatings on different batches of the same watch model, and certainly not only at Sinn, but also with other manufacturers.


----------



## navy

hey everyone

tim very nice and interessting posting. to all of you, i have too say that i always enjoyed to read about you and your watch (sinn) storys. it helps to get a idea how a watch is. its always a real pleasure to see the pics that some of you are able to take and post. they say more about a watch than alot of words. right now i am in the office writing reports. taking a look at my 856 and wait for lunchtime. as i heard in the last days i should be the owner of the next ux that gets in to switzerland. i am waiting since a while now for this watch. but it always helpt to read about this watch and see the pics that you guys were posting, thanks alot. o.k. to be onest sometimes it made the waiting more hard. i am looking foreward to get it and dive with it...

thanks to all, you make this forum a great place to spend time...

greatings from zurich


----------



## Tragic

I've had my UX for a week or so now, not much time but sufficient for initial impressions.
As most of us are, I'm focused on mechanical watches, but my UX transcends my preferences.
I'm no watch expert by any stretch, only knowing what I glean from my fellow enthusiasts here at WUS.
I had, and really liked a U1, got used to, and came to like the funky hands.
I put my name on the cursed waitlist for the UX, not knowing whether I'd follow through. 
I liked my U1, but it was 6 to 8 secs fast constantly and that bothered me.
An opportunity came to sell and I decided to move it on and try a UX.
After a 9 month wait, which I think is inexcusable personally for any company, I got my UX.
It has the killer, perfect looks of the U1, with better, more traditional hands.
The oil filling renders the white of my UX markers a shade or 3 gray, which frankly irks me. Others have watches with little or none of this effect.
The lume of MY watch is decidedly less than the U1 I had, again, others have had different results.
On the plus side, the "angle look" tilting one's wrist and viewing the dial with the oil filling, is really special. 
An "Infinity pool" look really and something one has to view personally to appreciate.
For whatever reason, and I've heard several theories, the second hand has a "bounce" to it, mostly on the 30-50 seconds portion of the dial.
It overshoots and backs up.
A really weird looking behavior and I'm still not completely used to it.
Most importantly, and really why I bought it I guess, it's completely accurate since setting it against an atomic clock.
It's a reference watch without resorting to a rc option.
These are my completely honest thoughts re: this watch and it's a mixed bag.
To sum up, overall I'm pleased becuse I think the U1/UX design is a near perfect "look" for me personally.
I appreciate immensely the fact that that I KNOW the watch is EXACTLY right when I put it on and can reference my other watches against it.
Alot of these SEEM to be being flipped soon after purchase and perhaps for the reasons I've mentioned above?
Overall I'm happy with mine and I'd not like to explain the goofy movement of the second hand to any prospective buyer...lol.
It's NOT a Damasko, (My perfect watch company) , but, hey, I like it!


----------



## ral67

finally got my UX after waiting for 3 months here in Germany and I really really enjoy it.

Since I couldnt decide I got both the rubber and the SS bracelet and currently I like the SS more. The rubber seems to be a bit stiff, but maybe it changes over time.

As others have said the only small thing is that the AR smudges that easily.

Funny thing even though its fairly heavy with the SS bracelet it doesnt feel that heavy once its on the wrist.


----------



## eamonn

Hey guys, just checking in. I received my U1 yesterday, and I love it. No real review to give yet, just wanted to stop in and say hello. Here's a pic taken by the original owner. I bought it at 90+% per TZ with strap and bracelet.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Hi guys. My U2 is very fast approaching the one year mark of ownership. I received my U2 in the last week of December 2005.

Last night, I was at my local hang-out the Tim Hortons coffee shop in South Porcupine Ontario and a few of my friends showed up with their snowmobiles. You see, there's no doubt about it, it's winter here. Strong and heavy. Standing outside in the field with my miner buds, the temp was hovering around -20 celsius, (approx -6 f. for your Americans) with no wind and ice crystals falling from full moon lit night sky. My buddy offered me a chance to ride his Yamaha RX-1 1000cc 4 stroke monster sled in the fields. I jumped at the chance and grabbed his helmet. I strapped my U2 on my glove and out I went. After about 20 minutes of blasting and jumping around in the fields, my knees and back were getting pretty sore so I parked it. What a blast!! Thrilling, the hair on my neck was standing straight up and there were goosebumps on my goosebumps. I went inside for a coffee with them and to get a chance to strip the grin from my face.

I checked my U2 out and no fogging or condensation. After a year of pretty much everything (check out the previous posts) no problems at all. Handles the icy winds and -20's with ease. The sight glass is still white like when I received it. The U2 went from room temp to -20 to -20 at 30 miles an hour to room temp and ..no problems. Thought you guys looking at purchasing a U2 and are wondering if your getting what your paying for would appreciate this little ditty. By the way....this watch, to me, is worth every penny. Period.

p.s. -20c is nothing around here. The -30's and 40's are coming and so will the winter testing. I'll keep you guys informed.

cheers,
Tim_


----------



## U2inSpe

Hi,

and thx again for you "cool" ice report....

Here in Germany the temps was around 15 Degree Celsius plus. ( = 59 Fahrenheit). Oh, boy, what a december.

Its good to read as U2 owner such stories of *really *wearing. I am only a "desktop diver" and the only small demaging are micro scratches at the clasp.

Please hold on to report such hard conditions for our watch.

cheers
U2inSpe


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_Hi Guys.

Was out with the U2 on the glove again today as we had another 6 inches of snow. A little over a foot on the ground now and the plow came by inundating the end of the driveway with about a 2' high x 4 to 5 foot wide bank of heavy snow and ice. Had to use the snowblower. When I was done, my back and knee were done too. The U2 held out well but was well covered in snow and ice. The ss bracelet was soooo frozen cold, I couldn't wear it for 15 min or so when I came in.

Was -20c with a strong NW wind making the windchill around -28 and gusting made it around -32ish celsius. (-25 f.). No condensation or fogging and the ice wiped off showing a perfectly ticking U2.

This technology works. Did so a year ago and does so now. This is a helluva watch.

Sinn U2 - Built for a Timmins Winter.

Click anywhere on the pic below to play this short movie.


Just finished carving a nice walking staff, called a snow stick. I put a nice fold up ice pick on the bottom. I'll be heading out to the bush for a walk or two and will take a movie or two and post them up.

cheers,
Tim_


----------



## Crusader

Timothy Patrick said:


> The U2 held out well but was well covered in snow and ice. The ss bracelet was soooo frozen cold, I couldn't wear it for 15 min or so when I came in.


Did you wear the watch and bracelet outside of your clothing (assuming that snow shoveling is not a bare-armed activity in Timmins ;-))?

Would you consider the fact that metal adapts on the surrounding temperature a factor in choosing a watch/bracelet material?


----------



## Timothy Patrick

_I usually wear my watch on the wrist and wear a glove but for longer visits outdoors, I like to wear my watch on top of the glove. Like for walks and ice fishing and doing the driveway after a particularly nasty storm which will see me out there for a while blowing the driveway. When time is important as I have other things to do later, I will strap the watch on outside. For all other occasions, it's on the wrist. Last year, I had utilized the rubber strap and large clasp U series set-up when I strapped the U2 on over my gloves. It worked well and blended in with the black gloves perfectly. I found it easier to wear after I came inside as the clasp sort of hung down from my wrist and very little contact was going on.

This year, with the notification of the metal bars inside the rubber strap coming out, I checked mine and yes, they were there. I don't want to use the rubber strap now so I use the ss one. I tend to take my watch off when I come inside most of the time now so the frozen cold ss bracelet will warm by itself on top of the microwave.

But for immediate use after coming in from the severe cold and having worn the watch on the outside of the glove, the rubber strap set-up is best. Rubber or a zulu or nato or something similar will not have the frozen shock syndrome as bad as a metal one.

cheers,
Tim_


----------



## U2inSpe

Hi, Tim,

thx again for your frosty report and vid.

To continue my last posting:



> Here in Germany the temps was around 15 Degree Celsius plus. ( = 59 Fahrenheit). Oh, boy, what a december.


And now, some days later, we have in Germany a temperature fall down from 15 C to ................... 10 C. 

What a cool difference to Ontario.

cheers
U2inSpe

Please drink a good hot cup of coffee at Horton´s for all your "fans" in Germany and worldwide.


----------



## tonupbklyn

can anyone provide input/comments on comparison of U2 vs. 142.
i was looking at the 756 for awhile, but i think the size and heft of the U2 is more my liking.

is it bigger and/or heavier than the 142?
does it sit higher?
any other comments?

i'm unable to see/try on a U2 in person, so your comments would be most helpful.

thanks, all!
- M


----------



## Timothy Patrick

yoomit said:


> can anyone provide input/comments on comparison of U2 vs. 142.
> i was looking at the 756 for awhile, but i think the size and heft of the U2 is more my liking.
> 
> is it bigger and/or heavier than the 142?
> does it sit higher?
> any other comments?
> 
> i'm unable to see/try on a U2 in person, so your comments would be most helpful.
> 
> thanks, all!
> - M


Hi. Here's a quick size comparo

142
diameter 41mm
lug to lug 44mm
height 17mm

U2
diameter 44mm
lug to lug 50mm
height 15.45mm

The U2 is heavier. Much more so if comparing the titanium version of the 142 to it.


----------



## tonupbklyn

i have the steel version of 142.
have any idea if the U2 is heavier?

are you sure you have the diameter on the 142 correct? it's the same size (if not slightly larger) than my PAM117, which is 44mm.

my SMP GMT is 41mm in diameter, and the 142 is WAY larger than that.

anybody here have both the 142 and U2...maybe a side-by-side pic?
something tells me the 142 might edge out the U2 in size and weight.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I'm sure that somebody said that the U2 was heavier because of the denser sub steel but I really can't tell ya for sure. I'll go with what you are saying on the dimensions. I remember that somebody here said that they didn't like the 142 because it was skinny compared to it's height. I could be wrong. The weight of the U2 without straps or bracelet is 170g.

The dimensions I quoted came from chronomaster.com


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Just checked the watchbuys site and they say the latest 142 St II is 44mm in diameter so you are correct Sir. The height they have is 15mm. No weight is given.


----------



## tonupbklyn

thanks for the input, Tim.
i think some of that info on chronomaster is off.
regardless, at the very least the U2 seems comparable in size and weight to the 142. so long as it's not significantly less it should be ok.

now if only i can find a used one at a good price


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I'm sure that the U2 is either equal to or more than the weight of the 142. It is a seriously heavy chunk of metal. If you get it with the ss bracelet, it's super heavy but wears nice. The U series case is very thick and the caseback is 4mm thick I am told. If your looking for heavy, this is it.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## tonupbklyn

i just found on hacmac's review of the 142:
"...weighing 176 grams including the bracelet. The case is 15mm thick and measures 46mm from the tip of the screwed-down crown to the opposite side of the case..."

wow, the U2's case alone is almost the entire (case and bracelet) weight of the 142.
NIIIIICE!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

The U2 case only weight of 170 seems right as i have a seiko black monster that weighs 150g and the U2 feels way heavier. Add to that, with an ss bracelet and clasp, about 90 to 100 grams, most likely more. I think U2inSpe said his ss bracelet alone with all links weighed 106 g or something like that. That bracelet is super thick.

It wears quite well. I see a few U2's coming up on the sales corner. You shouldn't have to wait for long to find one. Many buy them without having any comprehension as to the size or weight of whole package and put them up for sale soon after receiving them and trying them on. Not their cup of tea. You should get a chance to get ahold of a nice almost BNIB one.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## tonupbklyn

thanks, Tim.
i've been viewing all your great pics of the watch.
hoping to land one soon!
- M


----------



## dirkpitt73

Hi Guys,

First off, Tim - after reading this entire thread in one sitting, I almost feel like you're an old buddy and would welcome the chance to join you and you're U's for a beer if I'm even in the great white north of Timmons, Ontario!  

That out of the way, let me also say that I pulled the trigger on a U1 today from Watchbuys. It feels like a long journey to this decision but I think that's mostly because I tend to obsess over stuff like this - been looking for about a month. I get the urge for a new watch every year around this time and started off thinking I was going to get a UX. I've been reading the High End Quartz forum for awhile and have always admired Sinns. I figured a HEQ movement in a Sinn - perfect combo, right?

Well, after reading a number of user experiences here and elsewhere, I began to wonder if the UX was my best choice. The Breitling Colt II Quartz uses the same movement, albeit in a much more mundane (but easily serviceable, non oil-filled) case. One of these two seemed to be the direction I was going.

I'd read the positive Watchtime review of the U1 and U2 earlier this year. I like the U2 but my budget is low $1kish, so I decided to seriously check out the U1. Not quartz as I'd originally set out, but for ultimate accuracy I have my radio controlled G-Shock. When I first saw the U1 dial I too was a little put off. Too blocky I thought. Over time though, its grown on me. I can see how it's extremely legible and the whole notion if the indices and hands looking like an actual sub profile are interesting.

So, back to deciding on the U1, I was on the fence re: U1, UX and Colt II. My wife is technically giving this to me for Christmas (she's given up actually buying me a watch without my input), so I decided to show her the highest res pics of all three I could find. Her comments - Colt: too busy; UX: don't like the hands; U1: unique, likes "blockiness" of dial which fits with robust style of the case.

So, the three-way tie was broken and the U1 it is - I'm really psyched about getting it. Thanks to everyone for all the great info in this thread, it's definitely further validated my choice. I'll definitely post my ownership thoughts and pics after the holidays.

All the best,
John


----------



## Crusader

dirkpitt73 said:


> U1: unique, likes "blockiness" of dial which fits with robust style of the case.


Well said (by your wife), John ... the appeal of the squarish indices and hands of the U1 is their consistency with the "tool watch character" of the watch. Like the 656, it is an extremely "coherent" (for lack of a better word) design. ;-)


----------



## tonupbklyn

can anyone definitively confirm the weight of the U2 - case only.
Tim, you've indicated 170g for case only, but an earlier entry in this thread (by U2inSpe) indicated 114g with the rubber strap as 60g.

Perhaps you meant 170g for the case AND the rubber strap??

Just bought a used U2, and ordered a new SS bracelet from watchbuys.
should be getting both on Wednesday, so i'll feel the weight myself.
but wanted to the info prior to, so that i know what to expect.

thanks, all!
- M


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hi M. I have some mail to get out, possibly tomorrow and I will make a point of wearing my U2 with the ss bracelet and will ask the friendly girls at the post office to weigh it for me. That should be a very accurate weighing but until then, I would go with U2inSpe's weight recordings as he definitely has made a specific effort to weigh them. I would judge his efforts at being accurate. U2inSpe is a valuable contributor to this forum and I, like all of you guys, really appreciate his efforts here.

If anybody out there besides M. and I gets a chance to weigh in their U2, we would appreciate it if you could report it here.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## tonupbklyn

a previous post by oyster had his UX w/rubber steel bracelet at 210 grams.
i'd imagine the U2 to be heavier than the UX, given the mechanical movement and the thicker crystal.

i'm guessing it's going to hit somewhere around 230-250 grams.

the Sinn site has the 142 ST at 109 grams without the bracelet.
you figure the bracelet weighs, what, 70-90 grams?

in any case, i'm hoping the U2 is going to be significantly heavier than my 142. my panerai (albeit in Ti) and SMP GMT almost feel like swatches after i wear my 142 for awhile.
funny enough, i also have a swatch automatic


----------



## tonupbklyn

i found this page that has a link to an article from a german magazine that tested a slew of diver watches.
pretty heavy competition...and the U2 comes out on top!

it shows specs, and indicates that the U2 comes in at 188 grams. this must be with the rubber strap because a few of its competitors that come with standard steel bracelet are coming in far over 200 grams (a whopping 248 grams for a UTS Professional Diver 1000!!).

the U2 is by far the heaviest amongst those with standard rubber straps.
with the steel bracelet, the U2 is going to feel NIIIIICE!

you can click "UHREN Diver Test" to download the article.
it's in German.

- M


----------



## tonupbklyn

another cool link - this time an article comparing U1 vs. U2.
http://www.zegarkiclub.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7667&sid=f1f5b072dcc42aa1659e8e1fa21c5597


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Great articles for sure M. The Uhren Diver test was reported here and the findings were no surprise to those who own the U2.

This weekend past, I was at my friend's place and helped him take off and mig weld up a muffler for a Toyota Camry. I was under the car messing around with the U2 on. We banged with the hammer and pried and bumped around up there bringing a ton of rust and salt down from the underside of the muffler and car and mig welded with sparks and slag flying everywhere. I scraped the U2 up against the hangers and bumper and hitch a few times. With all of the above, the U2 came through with flying colors. No blemishes to report. The U2, except for that dent on the bezel due to the drop on the masonary block (read past reports in this thread), is pristine, as new as the day I received it, almost a year ago. After a rather rough day, it was running at 5 seconds fast. Not bad.

So, add rust, salt, sparks and slag to the -33 celsius to +38 celsius temperature range and the snow and ice of a few vicious winter storms and a couple really brutal bangs and a bezel denting drop and a ridiculously drastic -33 to +30 rapid temperature change test in a minute or two to the almost year of ownership and I would think that this is got to be one of the toughest watches I've heard of.

The funny thing here is that this happened on the weekend and I didn't even plan it or think much of it until tonight. It never occured to me to add this to the list here as it really wasn't front and center in my thoughts. That's what life is like with the U2 after 11 1/2 months of ownership and 3200 hours of wrist time. It's just there and isn't even thought of anymore. I can crawl under an old rusty, salt covered Toyota and bang around without even thinking of my watch. That's because this isn't a precious exquisite time piece to me but rather the opposite. It's like my old Seiko 6309 diver watch which took soooo much abuse for 13 years underground....it's just MY WATCH, my constant companion and goes with me everywhere. Just like my leatherman wave multitool and my old hunting cap. This is my new 6309. I'm hoping to grow old with this watch and be buried with it.

So, that's it for now. Happy Holidays everyone!!!  

cheers,
Tim


----------



## dirkpitt73

My U1 arrives tomorrow, I can't wait! I'm really anxious to see it in person, from what I've read it's even more impressive in the flesh. I notice the U2 is sold out at WatchBuys, I bet those guys have sold a lot of U-series watches this season.

Cheers ...


----------



## tonupbklyn

the U2 arrived this morning, as did the ST bracelet i ordered from watchbuys.

first impressions...

the dial is striking! pictures really don't do justice to the EZM design - the white hands and markers are highly visible.
versus markers and hands on my 142 ST (which is the last 5100 lemania version with integrated bracelet design before the D1 limited edition), which are not as blindingly white as the U2.

i immediately put on the steel bracelet on the U2...don't want to bother with the rubber as it's too light for my taste.

i have to say, the 142 "feels" heavier. i don't have a scale to weigh the watches, but perhaps the 142 feels heavier because its bracelet is so much lighter with respect to its case. versus the U2's case weight is very well balanced in proportion to its bracelet. so maybe the weight is actually greater, but its even distribution on my wrist gives it the impression that it's lighter than the 142 which skews its weight much more so toward the case.

the U2's case/bracelet urface is interesting. it's darker than my 142, but lighter than titanium. in particular, the texture of the surface is not as 'slippery' as the 142...it has a slight rough, raw texture you'd traditionally find on a titanium watch. i kinda like it, it's unique for a steel watch.

both watches have virtually identically thickness. but the U2's diameter is about 0.5-1.0mm greater than the 142. visually, however, you really can't tell.
other than the weight feel, the physical dimensions of both cases are very similar.

the U2 w/bracelet is definitely more proportional in terms of dimensions. whereas the 142 bracelet's width gets thinner at the clasp (too thin, in my opinion), the U2 retains greater width continuity all the way down to the clasp. it maintains this characterstic around the entire circumference. i wish the 142 had a similar bracelet design - if so, i think it would be by far my favorite watch.

overall, the U2 isn't overly impressive. certainly the technical specs speak for themselves - submarine steel, great depth W/R, argon gas, yada yada yada. 
but given i've had and appreciate the 142 so much, i was half expecting the U2 to really overpower the physical presence of the 142 (especially reading on these boards how "robust" it is). it falls short of that, for me.

without a doubt, however, it's a nice looking watch.
i wouldn't have minded if Sinn made it a bit heavier.
then again, that's just my personal taste.

- M


----------



## Malyel

yoomit said:


> overall, the U2 isn't overly impressive. certainly the technical specs speak for themselves - submarine steel, great depth W/R, argon gas, yada yada yada.
> but given i've had and appreciate the 142 so much, i was half expecting the U2 to really overpower the physical presence of the 142 (especially reading on these boards how "robust" it is). it falls short of that, for me.
> 
> without a doubt, however, it's a nice looking watch.
> i wouldn't have minded if Sinn made it a bit heavier.
> then again, that's just my personal taste.
> 
> - M


Very interesting to read your impressions having owned a 142 before the U2. :think: I think many here have gone the other way in owning a U first and then expanding to older Sinn designs. The U1 was my first Sinn and I was so impressed I bought a 103 Ti UTC Ar after and after a few months I was not impressed with the 103. I ended up selling it and buying a Damasko DC66 and I am blown away with the quality difference of it vs. the 103.


----------



## tonupbklyn

been a long-time Sinn fan.
correction - been a long-time 142 fan.
i used to own a pre-integrated bracelet 142, then ended up selling it.
missed it so much, i got my hands on the integrated bracelet style before they decided to forego the lemania 5100 (i think the current 142 II is a modified version of the 5100).

(on a side note, one of the features of the 142 that i really enjoy is subdials are sweeping, not ticking. a lot of high-end chronographs have the minute and hour subdials as ticks, but the 142 sweeps. this is a major reason why i don't get other chronographs.)

tried my hands on the 103 Sa HD cuz it was limited ed and was a manual wind. was sorely disappointed cuz it felt like a plastic toy...again, relative to my other watches (142, PAM117, PAM 118 and SMP GMT).

but the U2 is a fine watch. if i never had the 142, i'd probably be more impressed by it. but the design of the 142, in my opinion, is a far more unique design (aside from the fact that B&R licensed it under its own badge) than the U2. that, plus the fact that it's one of the last lemania 5100's and its size/weight, makes it a true keeper.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Thanks for your ownership experience M. Wow, makes me really want to go out and find a 142 after reading that. I am not surprised that you find the U2 lighter. I also feel that the whole package is well balanced and wears very well. A watch this heavy that feel lighter than others is quite an accomplishment. The U2 is all about practicallity. The case design is very simple and direct and is made to survive. It's all about function over form with this one. Other than the pearl polishing, I don't think any serious effort was put into this professional EZM in regards to making it slick, unique or memorable. If it's a copy of another case design, it's because that case design has proven itself and is the best option for survival.

The weak spot on the U2 seems to be the 2893.2 ETA movement. It's really small and that's why it was chosen, I'm sure. With three copper sulphate capsules and the internal dial mounted site glass, the movement had to be small. I'm beginning to think that I have one of the good ones and that there are some pretty suspect movements being inserted into the U2s. Either that or it's really delicate but I don't think that's so. Mine would have given out by now and I hear that they are pretty robust. I would hope that Sinn is looking into these movements since it's been a year after the initial production and a thorough assessment can be made based on the repair statistics which have been gathered. I hope they are taking the measures necessary to provide a more functional and reliable movement for their $2000+ professional EZM watch.

I can understand how your U2 would impress you with it's physical presence as you have had some pretty large and heavy watches. Myself, I wore old Seiko's and the largest watch I owned before the U2 was a new Seiko Black Monster. I personally wouldn't want a watch any larger than this or heavier. This seems about perfect and it's still amazing how I am so used to the weight and don't think about it at all or even consider it heavy until I take it off and lay it in the palm of my hand. With the ss bracelet, it's one seriously heavy chunk of metal.

I will have a ss 142 someday and also will make a serious attempt to find an EZM1 when I feel the timing is right. I'm sort of pouring my money into my business right now so those purchases will be in the future for sure.

I enjoyed your ownership experience post and your assessment of the U2 in comparison with the 142. An eye opening experience and greatly appreciated. Very intriguing.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hi John. Congrats on your new U1. Great to have you here and thanks for posting up. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your new U1 and a few lines here when you get a grasp of what you bought.

Same for you M. I wanna see some pics!! :-! If you could take some with the 142, sort of a comparo shoot, it would be awesome!!

cheers,
Tim


----------



## tonupbklyn

here you go.


----------



## lcheetec

*New Sinn owner - UX 24 hour impressions*

Hello

I've been lurking here about a week since I discovered this forum. I first came across a Sinn UX when the AD in Singapore showed my the Regulateur and then the UX. Although I considered both, it was the UX's combination of super cool looks, and great specifications that brought me back to the store again yesterday.

I held the same piece I did some weeks ago and knew something special was beginning.

I had read detractors talk about the U series flaws and their peeves before I purchased the UX, but I am a realist. I understand how companies develop from relative obscurity to large (and sometimes responsible) conglomerates, and I was really going after the specific things that the UX brought home for me.... plus it helps the AD is someone I trust.

So I took it home. I wanted to preserve the rubber strap until I could secure a replacement so the AD fitted a red-brown aftermarket one. I wore it home like that. Nope! I took out the strap bag I have at home, and tried on all colours. Hirsch, Banda, Rios, you name it. If it wasn't black, it didn't look right. Finally, I settled on a Banda black Panerai-styled calf one (that's the one in the pics).

The crystal smudges easily, the lume isn't much, and there is that "retarded" feel of the seconds hand. I LOVE the watch! On my largish (almost 8") wrist, it doesn't wear too big, and is just right. The weight doesn't bother me, and the 4 o'clock crown doesn't dig into my wrist. I find myself glancing at it ever so often just to see the dial/hands plastered right below the crystal. Really cool!

I read somewhere about the seconds hand setting lag, and it doesn't happen on mine. Soon as I push in the crown from position 3, it starts.

In conclusion, and needless to say, as soon as morning came, it was back on my wrist and as I type this. I also took some pics but please excuse the quality. It was difficult to capture what my eyes (and heart) see.

daniel
Singapore
P.S. I am considering putting down some money so the AD can order a U2, but after reading someone here that there might be a U series chrono launched soon, I might wait.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I have now, officially owned my Sinn U2 for *1 year!!* I can still feel the excitement when I opened the watchbox and seen this...>










I would have to say that my ownership experience with this watch is about as good as I feel any ownership experience can get. I still get that warm and fuzzy feeling, looking down at it on my wrist, after over 3,500 hours of wear time.

Physically, except for that ding on the bezel after the unfortunate drop onto the edge of a masonry block....>










I can report that this watch is in absolutely amazing shape. You all know now, if you've read this thread, what's it's been through and knowing that it's got over 3500 hrs of wear time, I'm sure that you would agree that the sub steel has really shown its strength and shined up to its advance billing. I don't think any of my other watches, past owned, and present, would have survived in the same condition as the U2. Except for the ding...it looks just like the day I pulled it out of the box.

Performance. It's running about 5 seconds fast a day but can run as much as 12 seconds fast a day depending on how long I wear it and what it's been through. This might be absolutely unacceptable for a +2000 watch for some people but my life is not that strict. My schedule is not so insane that a couple of seconds a day can make or break it. Other than that, it hasn't skipped a beat.

I'm not going to speak out on the virtues of the U2. I can't and won't do that. I can only speak for the watch that I've worn. My U2. This one is absolutely outstanding and I feel that it's been completely worth every cent spent...every second of the year I've owned it.

I only hope that all of you out there in watchdom can be as happy with your watch as I am and can experience an equal ownership experience.










cheers, and Happy New Year!!

Tim


----------



## Crusader

Timothy Patrick said:


> I can report that this watch is in absolutely amazing shape. You all know now, if you've read this thread, what's it's been through and knowing that it's got over 3500 hrs of wear time, I'm sure that you would agree that the sub steel has really shown its strength and shined up to its advance billing. I don't think any of my other watches, past owned, and present, would have survived in the same condition as the U2. Except for the ding...it looks just like the day I pulled it out of the box.
> 
> Performance. It's running about 5 seconds fast a day but can run as much as 12 seconds fast a day depending on how long I wear it and what it's been through. This might be absolutely unacceptable for a +2000 watch for some people but my life is not that strict. My schedule is not so insane that a couple of seconds a day can make or break it. Other than that, it hasn't skipped a beat.


Excellent report, Tim, and I am glad to hear that everything works fine after the rough times you have been putting your watch through! b-)

To put the stated accuracy into perspective, one would probably have to add that you are wearing the watch with a much greater temperature range than other users. Wonder what the watch would to at 20 degrees Celsius plus/minus ten. ;-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Thank you Martin. 

I would like to add that with +3500 hours of wear over an entire year and the watch being worn without consideration for it's well being most of the time, except for obvious stuff like working in tight spaces where a crystal scratch would be more than probable, *the case, lugs and crown are absolutely blemish free.* What does this mean??

Well, it is, with the above noted, my opinion that a tegimented case is unnecessary. *I would recommend that you do not waste your money on the added premium of tegimentation of the case.* It appears to me that the bezel which overlaps the case protects it quite well. All the lines are crisp and sharp with no blemishes and this is important for the lug area where bracelet changes can lead to dents and scrapes and scratches. I've changed my ss bracelet to the rubber a few times.

Another thing that occured to me is that if your mating your U series watch to the U series ss bracelet, the untegimented case matches the bracelet quite well and if the case was tegimented, the lugs would be darker like the bezel and there would be a noticable contrast.

p.s. If you just want a tegimented case, that's cool and also if you forsee damage to your lugs based on rough usage or if your accident prone, tegimentation might help a bit with scratches but not much more than untegimented with dents.
All the best,
Tim


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Took a big fall on the ice today...>*

Hi guys. Hope the new year's been treating you well.

Today, I was out in the outskirts at a garage where friends of mine were taking the radios and meters and top lights off of two taxis which I am taking out of service in order to install them on two 2003 Chevrolet Impalas. I stepped out of the truck onto glare ice. I didn't notice it was icy where I parked although I noticed ice on most sections on the road.

I slipped badly and took a terrible fall with my arms flying out. It happened really fast and the only real discernable moment was when my watch, crystal down smashed into the ice as I hit the ground. I heard a serious twack. Upon reaching a more or less vertical position and taking a systems, functions and operations test on my body, my attention immediately turned to the U2.

The crystal appeared scratched so I thought that ... "hey, well, I had a good run, looks like I have some battlescars, scratches that will remind me of the great fall of Jan 8th, oh welll....!! :roll: " but a few hours later, I had the opportunity to wipe off the crystal and examine it closer.

The crystal was not scratched at all. Wow, lucky me I guess. I have just checked the accuracy on the atomic clock on my computer and found my U2 to be running 8 seconds fast. I might have jumped a bit upon the violent collision with the ice. But, it's running fine and hasn't lost or gained anytime in an hour and 15 minutes. It's ok.

I guess that might be testiment to a very robust watch, or it may be viewed as just being very, very lucky. Anyway, thought I would share that with you guys.

Watch the ice ehh!! BTW, it's snowing like hell now, no wind but a very lovely Christmas cardy thing happening.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## icomm

Hi Tim,

It's amazing to hear that the watch survived after such landing...
The U2 is an important part of your live... and you always put it beyond the limits... good luck ? I don't think so, just an extraordinary watch...

Wish you the best for the new year


----------



## Crusader

Sorry to hear about your fall, Tim, but I am glad that you and the watch are o.k. It is really amazing that nothing happened to either of you ... people have been known to have their wrist broken when the watch, being tall, hits face down and serves as a break pointfor the bones. b-) 

BTW, we are expecting 15 degrees centigrade here today ... :rodekaart


----------



## tallguy

*Re: Took a big fall on the ice today...>*



Timothy Patrick said:


> Watch the ice ehh!! BTW, it's snowing like hell now, no wind but a very lovely Christmas cardy thing happening.
> 
> cheers,
> Tim


We, too had a cold front roll in this morning.....got down to the 60's!!
(that's fahrenheit!!!)b-) Miami....what can I say?


----------



## EAD

WOW, I have all this thread (witch by the way was very very good:-! ), and really enjoyd it!

Now, after reading a lot more of sinn watches, reviews,pics and so on - I really appreciate the watch much more!

I personally love the U2 - has a great look, GMT, and seem to be hard as a rock, and even temp resistance |> 
The price is also very nice, for what you get I don't know of any other watch that gives you that much for the $ |> 
Also, the all around of things it got inside, seem like a top notch for me, indeed a very varstile watch and very though one (I can't imgine any other watch that can stand -30c and more :roll: )

Anyway, :thanks you all guys for those storys, love to read them, and wish you all a great year and hope you will share with me more info,pics, and personally storys :gold 

see ya


----------



## dirkpitt73

Greetings all - I've been wearing my new U1 full time (more or less, couple Sub days mixed in) since Christmas day. Long enough for my thoughts to solidify a little more since I posted my three day old first impressions to TZ. So, here goes - my thoughts on three weeks with the U1:

1. Case - looks and feels great, seemingly indestructible. I hit it hard on a plane lavatory door (while trying to wrangle my toddler for a diaper change!). My Rolex and Omega would not have taken the hit so well, not a scratch on the U1. Also knocked it a few times on corners of walls and car doors, never looks or feels even remotely affected by this abuse. One note regarding the crown, I've found it doesn't screw in as easily as others I've had. Takes a few times to catch the threads, hopefully this won't result in stripping. Anyone else experience this? Hopefully this will improve over time.

2. Crystal - shows every fingerprint and is definitely tough to keep clean. Breathing on and wiping, like I do with other watches, doesn't do the trick. Very readable though, absolutely no reflections. I hope the coating is as strong as they say it is. Running under the faucet and wiping dry seems to be the best method for getting back to that spotless finish, but it doesn't last long.

3. Dial - it's definitely unique. Not for all tastes but I like it. Sometimes I catch myself doing a double take when the hands are perfectly aligned or straight out (like 10:20) - a giant white line across the dial! One thing I don't get though: why is the "Made in Germany" blacked out? It would look better in red like the rest of writing. 

4. Strap / Deployment - I have the default rubber strap version and I must admit, so far this has been the one weak link in my U1 experience. I know others like it but I've not found it comfortable over the long haul. I find it slips down the arm and is then hard to get wriggled back up to the wrist and in case you're wondering, it's not loose by any means. I've found the best way to move it up the wrist, which I find myself doing many times a day, is to grab the deployment with my thumb and the bezel with my index and middle fingers. This flattens the oval and makes it move easily. Unfortunately, this action also usually smudges the AR coating with fingerprints. As for the deployment, it's enormous, but not unwieldly. On a side note re: sizing - I tried to do it symmetrically per the instructions but needed to cut one side uneven to get the right fit. I ended up switching the straps with the Sinn logo on the outside because I'd cut the wrong end shorter, pushing the watch out too much. I like the Sinn logo out better anyway. Bottom line, I'm most likely going to get the bracelet as I think it will be much more comfortable.

5. Accuracy - very good, best of all my mechanicals, roughly 5 secs/day fast on average and it's not even broken in.

So, in summary, I'm quite satisfied overall with the purchase and would definitely recommend the watch. It makes me want to try the other U-series out as well, a symptom of my WIS-illness no doubt. I really enjoyed the forum prior to purchase and hope to enjoy as well as contribute going forward. I think the brand definitely benefits from the well spoken and reasoned enthusiam seen on this and other Sinn forums.


----------



## Rich Giannone

dirkpitt73 said:


> One note regarding the crown, I've found it doesn't screw in as easily as others I've had. Takes a few times to catch the threads, hopefully this won't result in stripping. Anyone else experience this? Hopefully this will improve over time.


Hi John,
Thanks for your impressions! In reference to the crown, because I've been dealing with four U1's around here, I've been able to play with a few crowns. It seems the spring tension while pushing down the crown is pretty variable from watch to watch. On my brother's U1, there's very little tension and he has no problem screwing his crown down every time. My watch is like yours, and takes a few trys of pressing and turning before it catches properly. My father's spring tension is very firm and it takes a good effort to get the crown seated properly to screw it down. 
Rich


----------



## Timothy Patrick

John. Thanks for the excellent in-depth and well reported ownership experience update. BTW...Made in Germany is blacked out so it enhances the clarity of the dial. 

Rich, I wasn't aware of the different spring tensions in the crown. My U2 has a rather strong spring and it takes some force to start the threading. Once threaded, it takes a full 4 rotations before snug. Best I've seen.

EAD. Glad this thread has been of help to you. 

Tallguy, Monday night, Tuesday night and Wednesday night, Jan 15, 16 and 17th respectively, the overnight low is forecast to be -31c with Wednesday having a close to -50c windchill. I will be leaving my U2 out overnight and ... maybe I'll securely strap it to the roof rack of my suburban and take a ride down the back road. Good winter test ehhh!

cheers all,
Tim


----------



## tallguy

Timothy Patrick said:


> Tallguy, Monday night, Tuesday night and Wednesday night, Jan 15, 16 and 17th respectively, the overnight low is forecast to be -31c with Wednesday having a close to -50c windchill. I will be leaving my U2 out overnight and ... maybe I'll securely strap it to the roof rack of my suburban and take a ride down the back road. Good winter test ehhh!
> 
> cheers all,
> Tim


Having seen snow for the first time when I was 27, I have only one thing to say....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!b-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Here's another wrist presence video of my U2. My wrist size is 7.5 inches.

Hopefully this is of help to those contemplating a U series watch.



all the best,
Tim


----------



## EAD

Well it seem that Sinn usn't delviring watches to Israel, so there goes my way to have a U2 someday <| :-s


----------



## Crusader

I am sure there is a AD for Israel, or ADs willing to ship to Israel. You might want to check with forum sponsors gnomonwatches chronomaster.


----------



## EAD

Crusader said:


> I am sure there is a AD for Israel, or ADs willing to ship to Israel. You might want to check with forum sponsors gnomonwatches chronomaster.


Do you know of AD in Israel? I really don't know
and where can I find and how?
:-s


----------



## Crusader

EAD said:


> Do you know of AD in Israel? I really don't know
> and where can I find and how?
> :-s


I didn't say an AD IN Israel, but an AD FOR Israel, and I already gave you two addresses. You can also see the list of international Sinn ADs here: http://www.sinn-uhren.de/sinn-uhren-2000/depots.htm


----------



## tallguy

Crusader said:


> I didn't say an AD IN Israel, but an AD FOR Israel, and I already gave you two addresses. You can also see the list of international Sinn ADs here: http://www.sinn-uhren.de/sinn-uhren-2000/depots.htm


LOL...be patient with EAD Martin; he takes a bit of "getting used to", but I think he means well!;-) b-) o|


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I was bored this afternoon so I took another UX wrist presence video. Hope this might be helpful to somebody, somehow.



cheers,
Tim


----------



## roberev

Timothy Patrick said:


> I was bored this afternoon so I took another UX wrist presence video. Hope this might be helpful to somebody, somehow.
> 
> cheers,
> Tim


When I get a UX, Sinn will need to pay you a commission.

Rob


----------



## edigun

Timothy Patrick said:


> John. Thanks for the excellent in-depth and well reported ownership experience update. BTW...Made in Germany is blacked out so it enhances the clarity of the dial.
> 
> Rich, I wasn't aware of the different spring tensions in the crown. My U2 has a rather strong spring and it takes some force to start the threading. Once threaded, it takes a full 4 rotations before snug. Best I've seen.
> 
> EAD. Glad this thread has been of help to you.
> 
> Tallguy, Monday night, Tuesday night and Wednesday night, Jan 15, 16 and 17th respectively, the overnight low is forecast to be -31c with Wednesday having a close to -50c windchill. I will be leaving my U2 out overnight and ... maybe I'll securely strap it to the roof rack of my suburban and take a ride down the back road. Good winter test ehhh!
> 
> cheers all,
> Tim


Dear All,

Actually I'm still a rookie in watches but couldn't help feeling amaze the capability of U1. So I took a bold decision in getting myself a Sinn U1. As I am from Indonesia & not all types of Sinn being sold by the local AD so I ordered it from Singapore AD (THG). It took me 1 month of waiting (the AD told me that I was lucky enough to wait only for 1 month whereas other had to wait for 4 months minimum !!!)

I don't understand what makes the Sinn U series so hot & people are crazy in talking about that. Finally 1 week ago I got my very own U1 in Singapore, I was quite exciting to receive & wear it till now. Honestly I first impression of that watch is TOUGH !, Elegant & very macho ! Thats I can say right now. I wish to discuss more with all U series lovers & generally Sinn lover about this unique instrument watch.

Btw Tim hows ur winter testing goin ? I 31 degrees celsius here so I really depend on you to give me the final comment on winter test.

Thanks Bro.

Have a nice day from Indonesia.

Edigun


----------



## EAD

edigun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Actually I'm still a rookie in watches but couldn't help feeling amaze the capability of U1. So I took a bold decision in getting myself a Sinn U1. As I am from Indonesia & not all types of Sinn being sold by the local AD so I ordered it from Singapore AD (THG). It took me 1 month of waiting (the AD told me that I was lucky enough to wait only for 1 month whereas other had to wait for 4 months minimum !!!)
> 
> I don't understand what makes the Sinn U series so hot & people are crazy in talking about that. Finally 1 week ago I got my very own U1 in Singapore, I was quite exciting to receive & wear it till now. Honestly I first impression of that watch is TOUGH !, Elegant & very macho ! Thats I can say right now. I wish to discuss more with all U series lovers & generally Sinn lover about this unique instrument watch.
> 
> Btw Tim hows ur winter testing goin ? I 31 degrees celsius here so I really depend on you to give me the final comment on winter test.
> 
> Thanks Bro.
> 
> Have a nice day from Indonesia.
> 
> Edigun


Nice to hear such a thing about a watch |> 
I myself consdiring getting the Sinn U2, love the hands style on the U2 then the U1
So was it worth the wait? ;-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Greetings fellow Sinners.

We have had some pretty cold nights lately and this morning, the temperature was forecasted to reach -34 celsius. I took the liberty of leaving my Sinn U2 outside for 7 hours. The temp when I brought it out was -26 celsius and when I brought it in -32 celsius. This is a dead cold, no wind chill. Actual temp.

In this first video, I have just brought the U2 inside and it was frozen almost solid. You can see this by the frost on the crystal. Notice the watch is running properly.



In the second video taken a few seconds later, as confirmed by the time on the watch, I am running a sink of hot, hot steaming water. Steam is visible if you look closely. When I insert the watch, you will notice that the frosty ice on the crystal dissappears instantaneously which means that it was on the outside of the crystal and not the inside. Also take note of the fact that there is no frost, fog or condensation on the inside and the crystal doesn't pop or explode and the watch continues to run.



When removed, the case was super hot to the touch. Almost too hot to handle. The temperature would have transferred inside quickly as metal transfers heat fast, especially 4mm thickness. After over a minute in the hot, steaming water, the temperature should be back to at least room temperature inside the watch and probably hotter. Even after extraction, heat is still transferring inside.

This is visible proof of my winter testing last February and it's achieved the same results almost a year later.

-32 celsius to at least room temp in less than two minutes. A 50 degree celsius swing!! This should greatly exceed anything anyone could expose their U2 or any other watch to in real life conditions and accurately proves that the technology used here is not just some stupid marketing fluff but real, practical technology developed to enable such equipped watches to withstand pretty much any kind of climactic conditions it could encounter. At least the U2.

You may not need this tech, but I wear my watch on the outside of my mitts while snowmobiling in -25 celsius weather. I never seen a sled with a clock in the instrumentation. I need this tech. This watch was designed for me!!! by Lothar Schmidtt and I would like to take this opportunity to thank him for his hard work and dedication.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## edigun

Timothy Patrick said:


> Greetings fellow Sinners.
> 
> We have had some pretty cold nights lately and this morning, the temperature was forecasted to reach -34 celsius. I took the liberty of leaving my Sinn U2 outside for 7 hours. The temp when I brought it out was -26 celsius and when I brought it in -32 celsius. This is a dead cold, no wind chill. Actual temp.
> 
> In this first video, I have just brought the U2 inside and it was frozen almost solid. You can see this by the frost on the crystal. Notice the watch is running properly.
> 
> 
> 
> In the second video taken a few seconds later, as confirmed by the time on the watch, I am running a sink of hot, hot steaming water. Steam is visible if you look closely. When I insert the watch, you will notice that the frosty ice on the crystal dissappears instantaneously which means that it was on the outside of the crystal and not the inside. Also take note of the fact that there is no frost, fog or condensation on the inside and the crystal doesn't pop or explode and the watch continues to run.
> 
> 
> 
> When removed, the case was super hot to the touch. Almost too hot to handle. The temperature would have transferred inside quickly as metal transfers heat fast, especially 4mm thickness. After over a minute in the hot, steaming water, the temperature should be back to at least room temperature inside the watch and probably hotter. Even after extraction, heat is still transferring inside.
> 
> This is visible proof of my winter testing last February and it's achieved the same results almost a year later.
> 
> -32 celsius to at least room temp in less than two minutes. A 50 degree celsius swing!! This should greatly exceed anything anyone could expose their U2 or any other watch to in real life conditions and accurately proves that the technology used here is not just some stupid marketing fluff but real, practical technology developed to enable such equipped watches to withstand pretty much any kind of climactic conditions it could encounter. At least the U2.
> 
> You may not need this tech, but I wear my watch on the outside of my mitts while snowmobiling in -25 celsius weather. I never seen a sled with a clock in the instrumentation. I need this tech. This watch was designed for me!!! by Lothar Schmidtt and I would like to take this opportunity to thank him for his hard work and dedication.
> 
> cheers,
> Tim


I was actually quite moved with what Tim wrote especially ur last setence. I would said that my almost 2 months (and I had to travel to Singapore to collect it) waiting for the arrival of U1 was really worthwhile.

Reading your report on the cold & hot temp test on your U2 makes me wonder, does that kind of test also can be performed on U1 ? Or is there a slight difference?


----------



## Crusader

Awesome stuff, Tim! You really don't baby your U2 ... 

edigun, the dry capsules and Argon filling of the U2 would prevent fogging up during extreme temperature swings.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*6:25am Jan 29th 2007* - Outside the door it's now *-37* *celsius*. I left my U2 outside all night and it's still ticking. Everything is normal with it except that it's frosted over. Looks just like the video so no pics necessary.

This is the coldest temperature my watch has seen and it's still running fine. It's still outside and I will bring it in around 9am. Going with the UX today.


----------



## Sinnerman

*Sinn U1/2 Year 1 Review by owners*

First, allow me to thank Patrick and Martin for allowing me to participate on this Sinn Forum and also to congratulate them for a great job in helping grow the young community of Sinn fans.

Since Oct 2006, I had the idea of coming up with an owner's experience report of the U1/2 since I had quite a few WIS friends who also own these wonderful tool timepieces. So thats how the project was born and I got hold of a dozen friends who indicated that they would contribute

I decided to publish the first few had sent me their reports (the others were too busy to finish them on time) and add I figured that I will add the rest later.

The concept was simple in that collectors who I know and trust (not just telling stuff others want to hear) would tell their own stories and experiences with the watch. I came up with a series of questions and they simply answered them in an essay.

So as one would describe this as a Long Term review of the watch - if you are interested, do *CLICK HERE* to read the report.

Thanks for looking!

Cheers!
Harry Tan


----------



## JOHNB

Ive just got the Sinn U2 and I absolutely love it, so much so Im shopping now for the U1. Regarding the 2 I have two very small gripes. The first is the strap size. I prefer leather to rubber and when I changed the rubber strap and fitted a 22/20mm leather I found the watch slopped around on my wrist and didnt seem to sit correctly. I solved this problem by getting a 24/24mm Panerai strap and trimming the watch end by 1mm each side and it fitted perfectly and the width of the strap not only kept it stable on my wrist but suited the watch very much. Secondly the fact that the strap is fixed with spring bars and not screws as Panerai or Fortis was also disappointing. So disappointing that Im on the look out for someone who could convert the watch to take screws - any suggestions?
Apart from these two small points Im a convert.
regards
John


----------



## Crusader

JOHNB said:


> Ive just got the Sinn U2 and I absolutely love it, so much so Im shopping now for the U1. Regarding the 2 I have two very small gripes. The first is the strap size. I prefer leather to rubber and when I changed the rubber strap and fitted a 22/20mm leather I found the watch slopped around on my wrist and didnt seem to sit correctly. I solved this problem by getting a 24/24mm Panerai strap and trimming the watch end by 1mm each side and it fitted perfectly and the width of the strap not only kept it stable on my wrist but suited the watch very much. Secondly the fact that the strap is fixed with spring bars and not screws as Panerai or Fortis was also disappointing. So disappointing that Im on the look out for someone who could convert the watch to take screws - any suggestions?
> Apart from these two small points Im a convert.


Hello John,

in my experience, leather straps are easily +/- at least half a millimeter, or even a full millimeter.

Secondly, I have heard an experienced watchmaker argue that screwed bars are not inherently safer than spring bars, in his experience. Not trying to make light of the obvious in screwed bars, but I am inlcined to take into account that there may be more involved thatn meets the eye re bars. (Prefer fixed bars myself ;-)).


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hi Guys. Latest winter test.

Two days ago, we had a wild winter storm and I went out in the evening at about 8pm with my snowmobile and broke trail through the drifted snow down to my buddy's place where he was waiting for me...about 1 hour of trail riding and then we went to a small town called Connaught to a small bar that used to be a church and had a chip and played a game of pool and hung out. There was about 4 inches of fresh snowfall and more where it had drifted with the blowing snow. Breaking trail was totally awesome and crazy with the whipping snow and -22 celsius. An additional 2 inches of snow fell when we were at the bar.

I had my U2 strapped on the outside of my glove and it was taking the brunt of the wind and snow at speeds upwards of 100km/h. It was running fine when I got to the bar in Connaught after about 1 1/2 hours of blizzard conditions at an average speed of 65km/h.

Didn't take any pics as it was dark and blizzardy but trust me guys, the U2 ran flawlessly in conditions anybody would be hard pressed to similate. 

It's snowing and blowing hard tonight and we will get about 6 to 8 more inches and I will be going out with the sled tomorrow before the groomer comes around to groom the trails so I can blast through the fresh drift.

I will try and take some pics for you guys.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## suckerforblockhands

Thanks for the update. I envy your conditions Tim. Just being outside to witness the force of nature is so enjoyable for me. I can't imagine the amount of freedom the snowmobile gives you in the vast snowy countryside...

Ryan


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hi Ryan. Thanks. Your right, it's an absolute passion to snowmobile in the bush here. Our snowmobile season is long and full of snow every year.

Snowmobiling videos coming tonight...stay tuned! ;-)


----------



## U TURN

Crusader said:


> ;-) Between the copper-sulphate capsule and the Argon gas, I think the former is much more important than the second. :-!


You´re right. That was confirmed by Sinn employees on the factory tour yesterday.


----------



## RogerP

Roger


----------



## LFCJari37

It looks huge in the box, and even bigger on my wrist. At 44m it’s the biggest watch I own, and it feels indestructible! I thought about splashing out on the bracelet, but im glad I didn’t, I love the comfort of the strap and the huge deployant is cool. The bezel turns beautifully, as expected, and thuds into each position more than clicks. It’s a more substantial sound than my Orange Monster and certainly than my loud Vostok Europe. I had never had a watch with AR on the dial, and it really is amazing. When its completely clean, it does look like there’s no crystal at times! I haven’t taken it out in bright sunshine yet to test (it’s been raining for 3 days solid) but will do that as soon as I can. It is very easy to set the time and date, with the 3 crown positions offering hacking feature as well. Also can be hand wound, and has 42hr power reserve. The Lume is better than I was led to believe, its every bit as bright as my OM, if not brighter. It hasn’t been as well applied though, with a sort of powdery texture to it on the minute hand, but that doesn’t bother me. As advertised, it is a smudge magnet, so its lucky I have a hanky with me all the time to combat this. The strap attracts plenty of dust too as a side-point, which has been pointed out by one of the members. Overall, its comfortably the best watch I’ve ever owned, and I will have to put great effort to make sure the other 2 watches get worn as much as they should:gold


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Just a quick line to thank you guys for your contribution here. Very much appreciated. |> 

:thanks


----------



## mtc5

Timothy Patrick said:


> Here's another wrist presence video of my U2. My wrist size is 7.5 inches.
> 
> Hopefully this is of help to those contemplating a U series watch.
> 
> 
> 
> all the best,
> Tim


 Tim, you're incredible - nice to know I'm not alone with my watch fascination. Question: Your video is extremely helpful and brought up a point I hadn't considered - it appears that the crystal on the UX is flat, below the bezel while the U2 is domed. Your video dramatically demonstrates the impact the silicon filled case has on the face. You can see the face at even sheer angles while the U2's domed crystal won't allow it.

Excellent work.

Now I have to choose between the U1, U2, or the UX. Having GMT is handy, though I really don't need it (now. . . ). The U1's unique hands are interesting, but the UX's oil-filled case along with the U2's styled face might be the ticket.

Can you think of some other difference I've overlooked between these?

You rock, eh?

Michael


----------



## lcheetec

mtc5 said:


> Tim, you're incredible - nice to know I'm not alone with my watch fascination. Question: Your video is extremely helpful and brought up a point I hadn't considered - it appears that the crystal on the UX is flat, below the bezel while the U2 is domed. Your video dramatically demonstrates the impact the silicon filled case has on the face. You can see the face at even sheer angles while the U2's domed crystal won't allow it.
> 
> Excellent work.
> 
> Now I have to choose between the U1, U2, or the UX. Having GMT is handy, though I really don't need it (now. . . ). The U1's unique hands are interesting, but the UX's oil-filled case along with the U2's styled face might be the ticket.
> 
> Can you think of some other difference I've overlooked between these?
> 
> You rock, eh?
> 
> Michael


Well, if you dive to beyond 1,000m, then the U1's out for you. Beyond 2,000m the ticking stops for U2 (from the specs, I mean).



daniel


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Michael. A few words on the crystals. The UX and U1 crystals are thinner than the U2's. The U1 has a 3.5mm thick crystal and the U2 a 4.6 domed one. Not sure how thick the UX is...anyone know??

The U1 and UX crystals are indeed flat but they are not positioned below the bezel but are of equal height as far as I could tell.

The UX crystal combined with the a/r and silicon oil provide unparralleled clarity at the most extreme angles which, to me, is just simply amazing. But, there's something about a 4.6mm thick domed crystal that gives the U2 a most foreboding feel to it and just screams SERIOUS...PROFESSIONAL...TIME INSTRUMENT. The extra thickness of the bezel and subsequently the whole watch give the U2 that extra ummph!!

There are three watches that I own that bring out the oooh's and aaaah's. My two U boat steel watches and my old perfectly restored '76 Seiko brown bullhead. All my other watches have brought some .."hey, that's nice" but no real impact from my friends who are really not into watches and can't understand my, our facination with them. The absolute best accolade I could give to the U boat steel watches is the absolute, complete seal of approval from my buddies. They won't pay more than 40 bucks for a watch but seem to feel, having explained these watches in detail to them, that they are indeed worth the money I spent and they aren't just saying that because I'm sitting there. We don't do that to each other...we let 'er fly truthfully.


----------



## lcheetec

Timothy Patrick said:


> Michael. A few words on the crystals. The UX and U1 crystals are thinner than the U2's. The U1 has a 3.5mm thick crystal and the U2 a 4.6 domed one. Not sure how thick the UX is...anyone know??


Hi Tim

I just happened to have the UX lying around so, it is 13mm from bottom to top. Not as thick as the Ball Hydrocarbon GMT I also have, but very nicely proportioned with the rest of the watch.

Also, I second the visibility and get a kick out of getting my friends to look at it edge on while I slowly angle my wrist and show the hands plastered on the crystal. This the result of index matching between the oil and the crystal.

Just a word on the UX with original rubber strap and large buckle. They are a match made in heaven. Again, the overall heft and professional air about the Sinn (in this case, the UX) is unsurpassed in my collection. I wanted to buy and try the bracelet but it was too costly ($250) but might try the leather strap recommended in another thread by Hary.

daniel


----------



## mtc5

*U2 on its way. . .*

Well, after decades of loyal SEIKO lust, I made the jump to the German side. Odd that after all these years how one's perception can shift. I've read all of your posts including your very through reviews, Tim, which were all greatly appreciated as were all others.

After working through the decision process for the UX, U1, and U2, the 2 was selected. I love the X's oil filled case, but not the quartz. Loved the 1's simplicity and clean face, but couldn't grasp the hands. The U2's GMT was a major selling point between the three, along with the crystal, Argon gas, and desiccant pellets.

Straps have always been an issue for me. I've got a drawer full of Internet purchased straps I need to sell from trying to match a strap to my Marinemaster. Ironically, after realizing that I'll probably not take the U2 off my wrist, I'm wondering if I should let the MM find a new home. Watches are made to be worn, not kept in a drawer. I see them like dogs - gotta take them with you and play with them. If you leave them alone in the house, they get weird.

Back to the straps. To me, the balance between the strap/head is critical to the overall functionality of the timepiece. Although costly and dressier, the SS bracelet usually is the most comfortable to wear for me. The added weight is sometimes an issue, but form follows function.

There's something about the Sinn bracelet, which moved me. Very industrial and rounded. Functional. I like how the bracelet will let your skin breath. No longer in the cold Jersey winters, my Florida summers now are like dishwashers - very sauna like. I bought a Panni rubber/silicone, which looks similar to the Sinn, but I'd like the real deal.

Has anyone bought one from the AD? I just found the black/red leather strap on the bay but don't see any rubbers.

I must say that I've really enjoyed sharing your fanatical reviews and conversations about these watches. It's nice to know I'm not alone with my fetish. Let you all know when mine arrives and perhaps I can add to the strings the merits of this beautiful timepiece.

Michael


----------



## Tom R

I could not be happier with my new U1. Much like my Doxa, this watch seemed like a bargain for the money immediately upon opening the box and fitting my watch. I have spent one full year since buying my Doxa deciding which watch to buy next. I chose the Sinn U1, and I do believe my choice was a fine one. :gold 

I think it was good business by Sinn to offer their newest watch, shown on the Sinn TZ forum - The 757, on a tegmented bracelet. The tegmented bezel on my U1 is just wickedly tough... adding a tegmented bracelet was the next step. Sinn is obviously paying attention to customers. |>


----------



## Crusader

Tom R said:


> I think it was good business by Sinn to offer their newest watch, shown on the Sinn TZ forum - The 757, on a tegmented bracelet. The tegmented bezel on my U1 is just wickedly tough... adding a tegmented bracelet was the next step. Sinn is obviously paying attention to customers. |>


Both tegimented cases and tegimented bracelets have been routinely offered by Sinn for about five years now, see e.g. 656/756/856 and 900. ;-)


----------



## Mustard

Did you get a tegmented bracelet for your U1?



Tom R said:


> The tegmented bezel on my U1 is just wickedly tough... adding a tegmented bracelet was the next step. Sinn is obviously paying attention to customers. |>


----------



## Janne

I am not a Sinn-er yet, so sorry to barge in into this fora. I am about to buy a "U" watch. The problem I have is to decide which one. U1: Plus:thinner, possibly a better movement,like the hands more, cheaper. Minus: flat crystal, no UTC, U2: Plus: domed crystal, UTC function, fogfree. Minus: More expensive, thin hands. Has anybody investigated if the factory can replace the thin U2 hands to the thick U 1 ones? Help!
Greetings to you all Janne


----------



## pixiebb

i became a Sinner just for a few weeks, but i enjoy my daily Sinn:-!


----------



## JesperF_DK

Hi all,

First time writing in this esteemed forum 

I'm the proud owner of a U2 - bought it from www.sinn.dk the Danish AD last summer.

I work in the IT industry where it is almost getting impossible to go anywhere without having every junior sales rep flashing their Breitling or Omega watch(es). So I thought I wanted something a little different. It was pretty much by accident that I discovered the Sinn productline - read an article on the Danish watch site www.vintageure.dk where Sinn was mentioned, bounced over to the Sinn website and HELLO! Stumbled across the U2 and my search stopped there and then. Ordered the watch from Sinn.dk immidiately and about 14 days later it arrived. I added the bracelet a couple of months later - the rubber strap i super cool but the bracelet makes it possible to use the U2 for formel events as well ;-)

The watch gets it's share of comments when worn that's for sure. Haven't met anyone yet who doesn't find the watch cool.

I only rotate between 3 watches so the U2 is pretty much on the wrist all the time and it works like a charm. In the first month or so it was a bit ahead of time. Started of by gaining 40 sec/day, that slowed to +5 sec/day. However after approx 8 months it has begun losing time! About 40-50 seconds pr. day. Now I'm no deepsea diver - the toughest conditions the watch has been put through is swimming in a pool. The copper-sulphate is a clear white still, soh... I've started logging this. Any input to how much a timeloss I should accept from a watch of this standard? Looking forward to hear from you guys!


----------



## Crusader

Hello and welcome here!

It is always worth to look at magnetism (we live in a highly electronic, and by extension magnetic, world) as the source of inaccuracy. 

A good watchmaker should be able to de-magnetize the watch, which will - depending on the result - lead to further steps, or rectify the problem.

The U-series is not among the Sinn watches which have the special antimagnetic protection (like the Flieger watches).


----------



## JesperF_DK

Hi Martin,

Txh a million for the quick response - magnetism eh? Shouldn't have played "can-I-lift-my-brand-new-U2-watch-with-a-horseshoe-magnet" after all 

Thought the U-boat steel had extreme anti-magnetic proporties though - but that offcourse doesn't mean the watch has been specially tested for this. Hmm... will just have to keep logging the accuracy and see what happens.

Again - thx for the input.

BR
Jesper


----------



## Crusader

JesperF_DK said:


> Thought the U-boat steel had extreme anti-magnetic proporties though


It does not. Quite the opposite, really ... check out the article in the articles section for the full details of how specail antimagnetic protection like in the aviation watches (and the EZM 3) are the ooposite concept of what the U-series is optimized for. ;-)


----------



## JesperF_DK

Hey Crusader,

:thanks Thx for the input - wasn't able to find the article you're referring to though - my forum skills aren't that great yet 

Was however able to find some details on the magnetic field technology that Sinn uses to extend the magnetic protection further than the normal DIN demands. 
I know the U2 doesn't have the special magnetic field capability but the watch and it's ETA movement is still anti-magnetic up to the demands of DIN 8309 http://www.sinn.de/sinn-uhren-2000/online-shop/Modelle/archiv/archiv.htm (4,800 A/m). I know this doesn't give much protection if you're up against i.e. a MRI-scanner or a power turbine , but it should be able to handle day-to-day contact with small magnetic fields.

On another note - it seems as if the time loss is actually "cooling" off and is now stabilising. The wonders of mechanical watches ;-)

BR
Jesper


----------



## Crusader

Hi Jesper, the article can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=13804

Sinn have conducted a wide-ranging test (n=1000), and a surprisingly high number of watches (50%?) were magnetized to some degree, affecting their accuracy. Since practically all watches today are antimagnetic to DIN (=4'800 A/m), I am not sure just how good that basic protection package is.


----------



## JesperF_DK

Hi Martin,

I see - read the thread you linked to. Makes sense. Thx for your time and effort ;-)

BR
Jesper


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hello Sinners. I have a rather boring update on my Sinn U2 and UX. By boring, I mean that nothing much has changed.

I have owned my U2 since December 31st, 2005 and I now have somewhere between 4400 and 4500 hours of wrist time with it. I have abused this watch somewhat over that period of time by subjecting it to temperatures as low as -37 celsius when I left it out all night and to temperatures of 38 celsius in the hot summer. I have also given it a couple of super drastic rapid temperature changes which you can read about in this thread. It's been banged, scraped, dropped and shaken and vibrated. Pretty much everything you could imagine you could do to your watch, I have done, not for the sake of testing, but because this watch is my constant companion and is almost always on my wrist. It has followed me everywhere and has taken what it has encountered. The only consideration for its well being was when I knew that damage to the crystal was a given and I had to take it off to complete whatever task I was confronted with. I have only a small dent on the edge of the bezel where I dropped in onto a cinder block, (read more of this in this thread...also look for the pic), to show for all of this. No scratches or scrapes or smudges. The sub steel and tegimentation on the bezel really works.

The movement has seen accuracies of between +3 sec/day to about 12 sec/day. The average is about +5 sec/day ish. Depending on what you are doing and how long you wear it, the accuracies will change but I believe that after almost a year and a half of steady wearing, my 2893.2 movement can be considered a durable, reliable tractor movement. Yours may differ. Mine's just fine.

The copper / sulphate sight glass at the 6 o'clock position has not changed in colour since I first pulled it out of the box. Considering the rapid temperature changes and the vast range of temperatures encountered and the elapsed time, I would say that the viton gaskets are very good gaskets and I still have a considerable w/r rating after 1.5 years. I can trust taking this watch underwater based on the sight glass colour.

I wear the ss bracelet all the time. I have not used the rubber since I put the ss on. I really like it and it really makes this watch very imposing. The presence is TITANIC. Very Substantial.

So no issues at all after almost a year and a half. I will keep you updated.

_________________________

My UX has been in my posession since August 24th of last year. It's doing fine as well and is out by about 15 seconds since that time. The crystal smudges easily and is hard to clean but I don't really notice it anymore. I tend to wear it on days where I have short sleeves and am just casually running around and I don't encounter smudging.

The clarity is unreal and the extreme angle effect is still intriguing to me after all this time. It's a real hit with my friends. 

I have a little over 1000 hours of wrist time with it. 

___________________________

I highly recommend both watches to anyone.

All the best,
Tim


----------



## lcheetec

Nice to hear from you again, Tim!

daniel
Singapore



Timothy Patrick said:


> Hello Sinners. I have a rather boring update on my Sinn U2 and UX. By boring, I mean that nothing much has changed.
> 
> I have owned my U2 since December 31st, 2005 and I now have somewhere between 4400 and 4500 hours of wrist time with it. I have abused this watch somewhat over that period of time by subjecting it to temperatures as low as -37 celsius when I left it out all night and to temperatures of 38 celsius in the hot summer. I have also given it a couple of super drastic rapid temperature changes which you can read about in this thread. It's been banged, scraped, dropped and shaken and vibrated. Pretty much everything you could imagine you could do to your watch, I have done, not for the sake of testing, but because this watch is my constant companion and is almost always on my wrist. It has followed me everywhere and has taken what it has encountered. The only consideration for its well being was when I knew that damage to the crystal was a given and I had to take it off to complete whatever task I was confronted with. I have only a small dent on the edge of the bezel where I dropped in onto a cinder block, (read more of this in this thread...also look for the pic), to show for all of this. No scratches or scrapes or smudges. The sub steel and tegimentation on the bezel really works.
> 
> The movement has seen accuracies of between +3 sec/day to about 12 sec/day. The average is about +5 sec/day ish. Depending on what you are doing and how long you wear it, the accuracies will change but I believe that after almost a year and a half of steady wearing, my 2893.2 movement can be considered a durable, reliable tractor movement. Yours may differ. Mine's just fine.
> 
> The copper / sulphate sight glass at the 6 o'clock position has not changed in colour since I first pulled it out of the box. Considering the rapid temperature changes and the vast range of temperatures encountered and the elapsed time, I would say that the viton gaskets are very good gaskets and I still have a considerable w/r rating after 1.5 years. I can trust taking this watch underwater based on the sight glass colour.
> 
> I wear the ss bracelet all the time. I have not used the rubber since I put the ss on. I really like it and it really makes this watch very imposing. The presence is TITANIC. Very Substantial.
> 
> So no issues at all after almost a year and a half. I will keep you updated.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> My UX has been in my posession since August 24th of last year. It's doing fine as well and is out by about 15 seconds since that time. The crystal smudges easily and is hard to clean but I don't really notice it anymore. I tend to wear it on days where I have short sleeves and am just casually running around and I don't encounter smudging.
> 
> The clarity is unreal and the extreme angle effect is still intriguing to me after all this time. It's a real hit with my friends.
> 
> I have a little over 1000 hours of wrist time with it.
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> I highly recommend both watches to anyone.
> 
> All the best,
> Tim


----------



## roberev

Timothy Patrick said:


> <snip!>
> My UX has been in my posession since August 24th of last year. It's doing fine as well and is out by about 15 seconds since that time. The crystal smudges easily and is hard to clean but I don't really notice it anymore. I tend to wear it on days where I have short sleeves and am just casually running around and I don't encounter smudging.
> <snip!>
> All the best,
> Tim


I hear 'ya about the smudging. Since I now have to wear eyeglasses and keep lens cleaner and a microfiber cloth in my office, car, and home, I just give the UX crystal a quick spray and wipe when I clean my glasses. This seems to do the job well enough for me.

I agree with you regarding the bracelet. Pictures of it don't do it justice (cliche, I know). I've found that the UX also looks great on myriad straps. Today, I've got it on a Sinn shark strap. I'm going to have to take and post photos of all the different UX/strap combos one of these days.

Well, here's one Q&D shot that I've posted before . . . UX w/brown Hirsch Leonardo Principe/Principal (gator grain):









Rob


----------



## Grey Uhu

Hi Ya'll!

The Forum didn't recognize my prior account (Grey Owl), so I had to re-register. I know I haven't been active on the forum, but I monitor it from time to time.

Anyway...on to the _*quick & dirty*_ review of my *U2* ownership:

I've owned my *U2* for approximately 1 year and six months (since Nov 2005). Yes, I got one of the first batch to the USA.

Problems: _NONE_
Accuracy: _Well within tolerable limits (+ or - 3 seconds day; worse + 5)_
NOTES: _Never used the supplied rubber strap; worn on grey ZULU 4 ring)_

Overall impression: _My favorite daily wearer; accurate, functional, and an attention getter...from mostly ladies, surprisingly._

Would I buy it again? _YES. If lost I'd replace it ASAP._

Anything else? _Nope. IF I had to have ONE watch, this would be it._


----------



## JesperF_DK

Hi All,

Well I'm getting close to my 1 year anniversary with my U2. Needless to say - especially in this forum ;-) - this watch is a keeper! 

I mainly use the metal bracelet but from time to time I switch to the rubberstrap for that authentic look. I've just ordered the black U2 leather strap with red stitching - just to add another combo. 

The U2 combined with business-suit and tie raises a few eyebrows - the watch has a special "presence" because of it's ruggedness and clean cut engineering.

Tried to capture a couple of pictures of watch. I wish to apologise in advance - I'm not a good photographer so bear over with me...

Problems: Nope, not really (see accuracy)

Accuracy: When worn consistently the accuracy is OK +/- 5-10 sec pr. day. But... when the watch has to rely on handwinding (because I'm using another watch) accuracy seems to deteriorate :-( It will then lose up to 30 secs pr. day. Guess it's trying to tell my something, eh? Keep the watch on the wrist and don't use others :think:

Overall impression: An excellent and imposing timekeeper with a unique ruggedness in combination with top of the line engineering. It doesn't just look like a mean workhorse - it actually is one...

Would I buy it again: If I lost it... hmmm... might want to try another divewatch from Sinn then. Maybe a 203 Arktis...

No further comments as of today.


----------



## ToddG

*Sinn UX at one week*

I've had my *UX* for eight days. It was purchased from a WUS member who bought it February from the original owner. The watch was originally purchased from Watchbuys in Dec'06. The COSC certificate (details included below) is dated Jan'06.

I find nothing to dislike about this watch. The dial is clean and easily read, and the "oblique angle readability" feature is one that has been discussed many times here. Nonetheless, I would have to agree with most of the UX owners that it's something you need to experience to understand. And while it is true the crystal smudges easily, the watch is so readable from so many angles that it's only a bother if you look for it. The harder-than-steel AR coating means you can use just about anything you want to wipe the crystal clean, too.

This particular UX does exhibit the "bouncing second hand" but just slightly. It happens when the second hand is sweeping up from 6 to 12 when the watch is lying dial-up, and it happens from 12 to 6 when the watch is dial-down. When the watch is more or less vertical -- like when I read it on my wrist -- there is no bounce.

The lume, while certainly not enough to read by, is adequate for bedside time checks at night if the watch gets a little charge before bedtime. I keep an Insight Typhoon on my nightstand, so that isn't a problem. The lume is also perfectly acceptable for spending a few hours in a movie theater, etc. Personally, I'm not a fan of blinding bright lume, so I'm happy with this.

The quality control on the watch is obviously very high. Construction is top notch. The only minor misalignments are that the second hand isn't perfectly aligned with the dial hash marks (common to all but the highest high-end quartz watches unless you're lucky) and the bezel seems to be off by about 3 degrees clockwise. Neither is noticeable when admiring the watch or reading the time, but if you look closely it's definitely there. I will most likely ask Sinn to adjust both of these when the watch goes back to Germany in a few years for a battery change. In the meantime, it isn't enough of a bother to think about.

The bracelet that came with the watch is of extraordinarily high quality, and the finish matches the tegimented bezel very nicely. Still, I've already managed to put a few marks on it and will probably get the new tegimented bracelets when they become available later this year. Sizing the bracelet is a snap with the included hex wrenches, and the hex head screws in the bracelet make it look particularly "tough" compared to most watches.

Swapping out the bracelet for a Sinn-signed rubber strap was equally easy. I do wish the rubber strap buckle had fine adjustments but it's summer now so hopefully the watch will continue to fit throughout the year. The rubber strap is quite stylish looking and much lighter than the steel bracelet. I can wear the UX on rubber strap while working out, running, etc. I also prefer the two-pusher deployant on the rubber strap to the foldover on the bracelet.

As far as timekeeping is concerned, it's only been eight days so one would expect a thermocompensated quartz to be perfect and my UX is. Set at 2200 (GMT-4) on Fr 22-Jun, the watch is still ticking precisely along with the US Naval Observatory atomic clock. This is no surprise, since the COSC certificate reports less than 0.01 second/day deviation for the watch:



> Day 1, 23 deg C, "Additional Mechanisms" ... M1: -0.00
> Day 2, 23 deg C ... M2: -0.01
> Day 3, 8 deg C, "Temperatures" ... M3: 0.02
> Day 4, 38 deg C, "Temperatures" ... M4: -0.04
> Day 5, 23 deg C ... M5: -0.01
> Day 6, 23 deg C ... M6: -0.00
> Day 7, 23 deg C, "24h Dynamic Rate" ... M7: -0.01
> Day 8, 23 deg C ... M8: -0.00
> Day 9, 23 deg C, "100 g Mechanical Shocks" ... M9: -0.00
> Day 10, 23 deg C ... M10: -0.00
> Day 11, 23 deg C ... M11: -0.01
> 
> Mean Daily Rate at 23 deg C: -0.00 (spec is +/- 0.07)
> Rate at 8 deg C: 0.02 (spec is +/- 0.20)
> Rate at 38 deg C: -0.04 (spec is +/- 0.20)
> Stability of rate in horizontal position: 0.01 (spec is 0.05)
> Effect of dynamic test on rate: -0.00 (spec is +/- 0.05)
> Temporary effect of shocks on rate: -0.00 (spec is +/- 0.05)
> Residual effect of shocks on rate: -0.00 (spec is +/- 0.05)
> Rate-resumption: -0.00 (spec is +/- 0.05)


My watch has been subjected to about 1,500 rounds of pistol shooting in the past week without any effect on accuracy. It hasn't really been challenged environmentally except for a few hot showers and the frigid blast of air conditioning. 

If I was put in charge of Sinn tomorrow, the only things I would change about the UX would be the addition of a perpetual calendar and a quick-set hour hand. A watch this accurate really shouldn't need to get hacked twice a year for Daylight Savings/summer time or when one travels across timezones frequently. There is a version of the UX's ETA Thermoline movement that has those features.

For the money, I would have to say this is the best watch I've bought. It has the same movement as the (half-again more expensive) Breitling Colt II Quartz I own. In fact, the Colt II will be going up for sale pretty soon now that I have the UX.

A great first Sinn, and I owe a lot to all the Sinners at WUS for this and similar threads helping me decide if and what to buy.

Stay safe!


----------



## feudallordcult

Got myself a U1 3 days ago and loving every moment of it. It's a shame that the clasp is not made of sub steel. then again, i guess cost constraint would be a factor. here's me being silly posing in complete darkness in the wee hours of a monday morning.

May i just ask where I could locate a tegimented bracelet? I have a hunch that it's gonna cost a limb at teh very least.

Will update every six months, cheers:-!


----------



## AH1

Well it's been a bit quiet on here recently so time for a new post.
I'd read and re-read all of the posts here and Tim Patrick's "tests" convinced me that the U2 was the watch for me.

My only concern was whether the watch would be too big for me.

The solution was to call the UK AD (Neil at Chronomaster) and arrange to meet him, no big problem as he is only an hours drive away.

So three weeks ago I became the proud owner of U2 number 1020.1061
I wanted it with the bracelet, but as Neil didn't have one in stock I took it with the rubber strap and arranged for the bracelet to be sent on.










The presentation box is very nice but I couldn't wait to get the watch set to the correct time and onto my wrist.

Initially I was unsure about the rubber strap, but it is just so comfortable, I've swapped it a few times with both the bracelet, a black leather strap and various NATO's, the rubber is my favourite by far.

So what are my thoughts on the watch, well it is extremely accurate, losing between one and two seconds per 24hrs.
Although it is heavy it is comfortable to wear.










Earlier I posted a thread about the fact that my watch has a red "1 minute marker" on the bezel, I have seen this on photos of other watches, although I don't know the reason for this.










Also I was disappointed to discover that the was no "SUG" engraving on my case at 6 o clock, that said it would usually be covered by the rubber strap or bracelet.










The lume is excellent fading quite quickly from its brightest but then remaining constant throughout the rest of the night. Only the slightest of natural light is needed to illuminate the watch face.



















The hands are the most beautiful white colour.
My GMT hand also lines up perfectly with the hour hand.
I also like the typeface used for the engraving on the back of the case.










There has been some discussion about the crystal's on U series watches showing up marks, my experience is that the U2 is reasonably smudge free and only ever needs a quick wipe with my shirt to clean it.

After three weeks the watch is as good as new with not a mark on it, its considerably tougher than the Sinn strap changing tool which lasted less than two weeks !!!!










So if you wondering whether to buy one or not my advice is an unequivocal yes and if you are from Sinn (or one of the AD's) and are reading this then I think you should be supplying Tim Patrick with free watches for life as I suspect his posts have sold an awful lot of U series watches.

Cheers Andy


----------



## ToddG

AH1 said:


> I think you should be supplying Tim Patrick with free watches for life as I suspect his posts have sold an awful lot of U series watches.


+1

If Sinn put some of Tim's stuff up on their website, they could probably stop production of all their other watches and just live off the flood of U2 orders they'd get.


----------



## suckerforblockhands

ToddG said:


> +1
> 
> If Sinn put some of Tim's stuff up on their website, they could probably stop production of all their other watches and just live off the flood of U2 orders they'd get.


Isn't that the truth. I'd seen pictures and comments of the U1 before, but it was Tim's U2 post and the dozens of pictures that put me over the edge. In the past year, he's probably accounted for 40% of Sinn's U-series sales :-d.

Ryan


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Thank you gentlemen, you are being way, way too kind. I tend to think that the qualities and attributes of the U2 as well as the other U series watches tell a clean and discernable story and basically sell themselves. I'm glad that my tests have eased many on the "is this technology just a marketing ploy???" front and I am very happy to have been able to get out and about in extreme weather with my U2 strapped on and get some posts up with pics and vids. Please look forward to another series of photos and vids this winter as we will no doubt receive another "Timmins" winter.

I will be heading out to the maritime provinces for a month or so in September and I will be bringing along my UX and U2 as well as my 103 ti ar and will be taking a bunch of pics and vids. The only thing left to expose my U's to is salt water and salt air. 

Anyway, after about 5,000 hours of wear time on my U2, it looks like new and is running about +5 sec./day. My c/s site glass is still the same color as it was when I first opened the box on Dec 31st, 2005. The only blemish is the ding on the bezel (see posts about this in this thread).

The UX is running fine and seems to be out about 12 seconds in the last 10 months. Still can't get over the extreme angle viewing thing on this ... outstanding and my friends think the cool factor on this is extremely high.

Ar coatings. Ok, here the skinny here. My U2 is absolutely fine and is the prime example of how good the inner/outer hard coating can be. It's hard to smudge and easy to clean and the dial just disappears. The UX on the other hand, with it's flat dial is very easy to smudge and hard to clean off nice. I think it's a matter of flat vs domed. The U2's don't seem to have the smudge problem, just the flat U1 and UX crystals. But after a full year of ownership of the UX, I just look at the dial in a quick haphazard fashion and don't tend to see the smudging. The dial is viewable from all angles and the smudging is only visible from regular viewing angles, it's not readily viewable from the extremes.

So, for you U2 guys out there, after 1 year and 8 months, everything is just fine!! b-) and I couldn't have had a better ownership experience and I vehemently stand by everything I have said about the U2. It is really that good and I would put it up against any of the competition out there.

Oh, by the way, I believe I have said this before but I wouldn't waste my money on the all tegimented case as the bezel seems to do a fine job of protecting the case. I have put mine through the paces and it's received it fair share of scrapes and blows and the case is pristine. IMHO, the tegimented case is unnecessary but it wouldn't hurt your ownership experience any to have it, it's just another insurance policy against scratches. Remember though, it will not make is scratchproof, just harder to scratch.

Hope this is helpful to you guys out there on the fence.

All the best,
Tim


----------



## zec

Good day to everyone.:-!
mine.


----------



## zec

:-d


----------



## lcheetec

Pics please! Yours sound like one of those professions that generate a lot of photo opps, unless they get you in trouble, of course.

daniel
Singapore
Boring desk job-type



zec said:


> Good day to everyone.:-!
> I've bought an U1 on Fr 09 june 2006, and now after 431 days and 10344 hours ALWAYS on my wrist, I think I can tell you my little experience.
> I came from a SD, payd 3900 euros in jul 2004, I've sold it on nov 2005 for 2450 euros
> I've lost 27,2% of money.
> SD is a very massive watch, but the case is made of surgical 316L SS, and it's very easy to sign it.
> I don't care my watches, and after 2 months of work the case of my SD was full of scratches.
> I was always on the run for find the watch that I can wear without problems and without care about bumps and scratches.
> Well nowadays I've found it, my U1.
> My work, during the last 9 years is based on the research of alternative fuels, energy and machines in my nation.
> I've worked on heavy oil burners, gas burners, solar cells, photovoltaic cells, biomass burners and boilers, geothermic pump, eolic and others.
> After 14 months on my wirst, I can assume that this watch is the only watch I can wear for this type of job without care of anything else.
> I splash my hands in heavy fuel tank, and said 'oh noooo my watch', I've bumped it on the SS steel of steam boilers, I've solder with it on my wrist, I've put my hands and my wirst on holes fulls of rock and sands during the control of the geothermic probe holes&#8230;.but my watch was always perfect.
> I remember a couple of hard situations.
> In south Italy during a tarature of an heavy fuel burner of 20 Mwatt, an high pressure flexible esplode in front of me, the heavy fuel at the pressure of 16 bars goes anywere on me and on my wrist and my watch was completely dipped from this black dense melt.
> I wash my self and my watch (the cellular phone was gone) with an hydro washing machine with detergent, at home I watch fine at my U1 and all was fine, no scratches no dirt and watch runs fine.
> During the last summer I've supervisioned a big r-410 a refrigerator, the internal units was made of very cutting sheets.
> In the morning, my left arm remained blocked between the fan and the sheets of one of the internal unit, I fall from the scale, and my 82 kg of weight cut in deep my wrist, i remained supported only from the wrist. After few minutes I was be able to unlock my wrist and my watch, full of grease and blood of mine. At home I've found a little scratch only on the superluminova seal of the bezel (the sheets had cut it), the rest of the watch was fine without any scratches, my wrist ouch what little deep cut, sigh:-x.
> The day after I was working on the external unit of the refrigerator; a copper welding over Copeland compressor (working c.ca on 75 °C) was brocken off and the r410 freon gas flood on me, my watch and me was full of freon and oil.
> Like always I was my self and the watch with hydro washing machine and industrial detergent and all was fine.
> But sirs, the most hard work on my U1 is when I go to beach with my 4 little boys, and they make me dig from the morning to the evening in the sand and in the salt water, all for 4 weeks a year with my tank on wirst. Silicio sands does anything on it.
> I can admit that I'll never waste my money on tegiment case, it hase no purpose, the bezel make this hard protection job very well.
> The unique thing I'm doing to change is the fantastic rubber bracelet with the ss.
> Now I've payed the U1 805 euros the 06 june 2006, in the last months Sinn Europe has increased the price till 1000 euros.
> 
> Finally I prefer this boot to a sd.
> -The price is 1/4
> -It's all made of boot stell, much harder then SD ss surgeon steel, believe me after 14 mobths always on my wrist it has no scratches at all.
> -The U-Boat stell is salt water resistent, I've passed 21 days on the beach with my little boys and I wash the watch only at 20.00 pm in shower, after 10 hours of sand-sea games.
> -The gaskets are made of viton, much more resistent to oil, grease and detergent,
> -The moviment is a solid eta 2 class, the rotor is more noisy respect 3135, but it's more resistent.
> -The bezel is tegimented, it protect all the watch, a tagiment case is a waste of money.
> -If I had made all of my experiment and job with a SD I definetively ruine it and I'm not be able to sell it not for 2450 euros.
> -It's my peace of sense watch, I definetively stop watchin on the net to find another best watch, simply it doesn't exist.
> I'll never sell It, it's a part of my life.
> Only one disappoint things, the flat crystal is very hard to clean.
> Nowadays I've changed job, fortunately now I sell this alternative energy products, now I work a lot with my head not with my arms.
> Maybe is the U1 that has carry me here?
> Who may tell this?
> Excuse my bad english a salute from italy
> zec


----------



## zec

here we go


----------



## lcheetec

Thanks for sharing!

I must buy an Italian car like Ferrari, no? Very nice pics, Zec.

daniel
Singapore


zec said:


> Hey man thank for the interest in my last job, nothing special.
> I've tons of DV films but least photos, sorry.
> These are those that I've found:
> photo1,2,3: a big dam in north italy that supplies energy to the valley by two turbine header, we were there to control the calibration of the gas system.
> photo4: a big tides system energy in middle italy.
> photo5:special heating product expo in Milano.
> photo6:big industrial engine burner head mounted in Ferrari for meld the sand stamps for the head engine of Ferrari and Maserati in Modena (Ferrari Experience)
> photo7:a Ferrari Enzo alu chassis
> photo8,9:Ferrari Enzo crash test, we have ours Burners There.
> cheers zec.


----------



## zec

cheers zec.


----------



## ksalous

Hi all,

I just became a proud owner of a Sinn U1 today! I want to take this opportunity to thank you all for helping me buy this great watch. Although I thought it's going to be a while to buy another watch after my IWC purchase last year. I could not resist the temptations. your passion overwhelmed me and is infectious. 
I need your help fitting the rubber strap to fit my 7" wrist size. I won't be able to read the CD until tomorrow morning since my MAC G4 powerbook does not take small CDs.

One final thought, Thanks to watchbuys who processed my order and I received the watch in just 29 hours to Canada.

thanks,

kas


----------



## Onkel C

Hi all, after 11 months of ownership of the UX, it's going back to Frankfurt today. Reasons are a beginning of tint of the dial and "the bubble". Timekeeping and user experience apart from above quirks were excellent so far, the watch has become my daily wearer.


----------



## PDR

zec said:


> -If I had made all of my experiment and job with a SD I definetively ruine it and I'm not be able to sell it not for 2450 euros.
> -It's my peace of sense watch, *I definetively stop watchin on the net to find another best watch, simply it doesn't exist.*
> I'll never sell It, it's a part of my life.
> Excuse my bad english a salute from italy
> zec


I do like that statement!

There are so many people endlessly searching for what they think is the best possible watch and getting side tracked by expensive jewellery like Rolex. They spend so much money, time and effort flipping and searching for that one perfect "tool watch" when all they really need to do is buy a Sinn U series.

I've had my Sinn U2 for over two months now and it is holding up very well to 24/7 daily wear.


----------



## travis

Team Sinn, 101 days of ownership with the 07' U1 with Rubber strap.
Here is what has happened and how I wear it

It has kept perfect time for my lifestyle. 
I do not know the +/- and not sure how to even check it or care to learn. 
I have worn it every day.
it has never not stopped running. ever.
It goes in the shower.
it has played frisbee,baseball,wrestled with girlfriend.
It has scratches on the buckle from hard use, working on things, riding motorcycles,partying,swimming, etc... I am a man not a hand model. 
the crown is still perfect as is the coating/crystal
The band is tough,comfy and no issues.
I need no other watch. I would consider trading it in on a U1 Chrono if Sinn takes trade-ins otherwise its on my left wrist working and having a great time being my friend,partner and time keeper.

-Travis


----------



## ToddG

75 days with my UX, worn 74 of those days.

It has lost one second (compared to USNO) in that time. It should be running better than +/- 5 seconds a year, which is quite good even for a TC quartz.

The only complaint I have is that both the bracelet and the rubber strap are so nice, I can never decide which to wear.


----------



## icemangrafx

Hello Sinners,

I'm one of the proud owner of U2. Bought it yesterday from a local AD here in Singapore. Left 1 piece and still brand new. Since it was a well sought after and not wanting to wait in the que, I grab that last U2 piece. Inspected everything and happy with the condition of the watch.

There was also 1pc of UX. Also last piece. The U1 already sold out and need a deposit. Since the U1 & U2 have a long que to wait, about 2~3mths. My thoughts on the U2: It is a simple watch with date, complications for the Dual time zone (GMT) with solid Submarine Metal Case,special oil to withstand -45degrees celcius, bright luminova at an entry level of a swiss made watch... What more can you ask for more? Easy and readable at a glance. only is that if the Superluminova can last a bit longer will be very useful. Why can't they used the tritium Gas tube?

Anyway, my U2 have not died on me as yet since today is the 2nd day. Everyday is a new adventurous day with the U2.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Bnl

Hi fellow sinners,

I got my first Sinn, a Sinn U1 after a rather surprise short wait. When I placed my prder and deposit for it, I was hoping and praying that I would be able to get it within a month... Guess wat, the AD called me yeaterday that they managed to squeeze one piece for me from the just arrived shipment and was I Delighted!!!

I was hooked on the U1 only recently, during the Tempus fair where my friend bought one. As always, I went online to search for more info and references. Read Dr Harry Tan review, watch magazines interview with the CEO and not forgetting the thoughts of Sinners here.

I love the look and design of the dial, esp the hands which is unique. I rarely like red, but the red hands stands out. As for the strap, I find the feel and fit of the straps comfortable. Looking forward to buying a black leather strap with red stiching. Anyone has any suggestion (esp those in Singapore)?

The U1 feels good on the wrist, no swaying about on my wrist. Many thanks to the AD for a good job in adjusting my strap to give me a perfect fit.

I must agree with many Sinners here that the AR coating is fantastic! I find myself staring at the watch on my journey home, amazed by the effect of the AR coating.

i look forward to visiting this forum and learn and share with all the fellow sinners.

Cheers from Singapore


----------



## Tendermoves

*My U1 - A little more "bling".*

Well, I got my U1 about a month ago. Had some problems with a loose bezel and decided to return it to Germany. Problem is, I CAN'T GET IT OFF MY WRIST! Seriously, I am love with this watch and find it hard to part with - even though it is temporary.

Previously I had my heart set on an IWC ingenieur. After reading all the comments on the forums I decided to get the U1 instead. No regrets at all (even with the bezel - provided they can fix it). I then tried on my friend's AMG Titanium Ingenieur and found it too light. Almost like plastic. My wrist got used to the weight of my U1. Next to the U1, the Ingenieur seems a tad small.

So I work near some marble countertops. The bracelet picked up some light scratches on the grey bead-blasted finish. I decided to polish the bracelet. While doing so I decided to polish most of the watch other than the bezel. Voila! My watch came out nice and shiny. Quite nice. A subtle shiny, but slighly matte finish. All with just a little work and some flitz and metal glo polish.

OK, so for the downsides to the watch:
- The bracelet is a little loose between the links, though I love the thickness of the links.
- The crystal is a tad hard to maintain due to the outside AR coating, though I love it when it is polished up.
- English instructions would be nice.
- Lume is pretty pathetic
- The white color of the hands is a different shade than the indices on the dial/face of the watch.
- Red enamel on the second hand is a tad uneven in the coating.

Despite all this, it's a great watch to have and much cheaper and better value for the money than an IWC. Now I am thinking with the money I have "saved" I just may get a Black 756! :-d


----------



## Rayrider

Bnl said:


> Hi fellow sinners,
> 
> I got my first Sinn, a Sinn U1 after a rather surprise short wait. When I placed my prder and deposit for it, I was hoping and praying that I would be able to get it within a month... Guess wat, the AD called me yeaterday that they managed to squeeze one piece for me from the just arrived shipment and was I Delighted!!!
> 
> I was hooked on the U1 only recently, during the Tempus fair where my friend bought one. As always, I went online to search for more info and references. Read Dr Harry Tan review, watch magazines interview with the CEO and not forgetting the thoughts of Sinners here.
> 
> I love the look and design of the dial, esp the hands which is unique. I rarely like red, but the red hands stands out. As for the strap, I find the feel and fit of the straps comfortable. Looking forward to buying a black leather strap with red stiching. Anyone has any suggestion (esp those in Singapore)?
> 
> The U1 feels good on the wrist, no swaying about on my wrist. Many thanks to the AD for a good job in adjusting my strap to give me a perfect fit.
> 
> I must agree with many Sinners here that the AR coating is fantastic! I find myself staring at the watch on my journey home, amazed by the effect of the AR coating.
> 
> i look forward to visiting this forum and learn and share with all the fellow sinners.
> 
> Cheers from Singapore


You probably can have a look at the leather strap on the link below
http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/vi...&idproduct=479

Its available at THG. List is S$190 but should be able to get a discount from the SE.
Cheers!


----------



## Bnl

Thank you for your recommendation and price guide, will enquire about it with THG. Cheers!


----------



## Todd5851

My Sinn U1 has been my everyday watch for about 6 months. Overall, I have been pleased with its performance and functionality. Certainly, the most ledgible watch I have owned. Accuracy has been very good +1-2 sec's.

I wear mine on the bracelet, which has picked up scrapes on the clasp area. I appreciate the bracelet design and use of hex screws. It would be cool if there was a tegimented U1 bracelet. 

The AR coating definitely improves visibility, although there is the much talked about "smudge" factor. I found two hairline scratches about 1mm in length in my outside AR coating. No big deal, but they are visible upon close inspection. 

The U1 wears comfortably for it's size. However, I can't get beyond thinking it looks a bit big on my 6.5" wrist. If only it was about 2-3 mm smaller it would be perfect for me.

My ownership experience is coming to an end as I found a new love in the 203 Arktis and will be parting with the U1 soon.


----------



## Malyel

After owning a U1 and UX previously I decided to buy a used U2. IMO, the U2's AR coating is much better than either the U1 or UX. I really like the U2 the best of the three. :-!


----------



## Varta

*Remarks on my new Sinn UX*

I've got my Sinn UX for a month now and I'd like to share the experience.
In brief:

My UX is very accurate, current extrapolated drift is about -1.0 second/year.
Its heavy, you really know you're wearing it.
Though I have small wrists, it's not a problem for me to wear a big watch the UX is. If you have small wrists, don't abandon big watches before trying them.
I bought it in a shop where they had two UX and I picked the better one (of course ).
Please see my UX buyer's checklist below.
The AR coating is rather sensitive to smudging, just like my AR coated sunglasses. I use the same glasses cleaning cloth for both.
The lume is rather weak, next to useless after 15 minutes or so. In particular the seconds hand is almost invisible in the dark.
Got a phone call from Lothar Schmidt in response to an email to Sinn with some questions concerning tinted hands. Exciting!
I'm prepared to get tinted hands but accept this. I hope that by the time this is to be fixed, Sinn has improved the lume as well.

Here's my UX buyer's checklist, compiled from various problem reports:
- Checking equipment: bright LED lamp, magnifying glass, blotting paper.
- Hands and indices should be as white as the inlay in the lunette.
- Crown should allow two rotations to screw/unscrew. Fewer is bad.
- Using blotting paper, check there's no oil smear from the glass nor the unscrewed crown.
- Check everything for scratches.
- Check dial for dark spots on the silvery border.
- Using the bright LED lamp, check for shiny debris floating in the oil, on the dial, under the glass.
- Check the seconds hand aligns with the index marks.
- Check the seconds hand is not scratching the inside AR coating of the glass.
- Check no air bubble visible.


----------



## Onkel C

Just got my UX back from Service and returning it tomorrow because the seconds hand is off around the whole dial by about half a second now


----------



## herboan

Just to participate in your discussion:
I have bought a Glycine Airman 7 and went to the local swimming pool, result:
Despite the reading 8ATM waterproof 60cm of water were enough to ruin the thing. The watch was literally flooded, but not like the U series with OIL but with H2O.:-(
So I brought it to the service and explained them the problem. They were very helpful and kept excusing, explaining that this should not happen to a 4 week old watch.
So after 3 weeks (last Monday) I got the thing back with a plastic bag of spares they had changed inside the thing and I put it back on my wrist and on Wednesday I went to the local swimming pool with the kids for a test.
So guess what happened. The 2,3 meters of maximum depth were enough to flood this thing again <|
So Thursday I
First went back to the Glycine dealer and asked him to ship this sh... back to Switzerland to either fix it properly or to remove the engraved WATERPROOF 8ATM and then, on the way back, I had to stop in SINN to get me the UX GSG9 because I got so used to a filled watch (be it water or OIL or Argon)

So I am now a happy owner of a TOOL because this watch seems very robust, precise, and moreover practical.
Put it on and forget about it.

So, another SINN in the collection and I think it will not be the last one


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Well, here's the latest installment of my U2 ownership experience. It's been a little over 22 months ago that I received my U2 and I have pretty close to 6000 hours of wear time with it now.

All is well, no problems whatsoever. It's getting easier to do this as the 'ole U2 just keeps on keeping on.

Of note, I went south to visit my brother the first week of October and we cut 6 cords of wood. It was already cut and limbed and dried over the summer. We cut the logs into blocks and then split it with a wood splitter, loaded, carted and piled it. Old faithful took a whole days worth of a husqvarna chainsaw and the associated vibration and came out running about 20 seconds fast. The next day, it was back to running about 5 seconds fast. Looks like the vibration caused it to jump a few seconds. To think of it, it took a helluva beating that day. I also smacked it pretty good last weekend on an aluminum stepladder while shoring up the house for winter. It's been around man and seen a lot and its running between 4 and 6 seconds fast depending on the usage and abusage! It's still looking like new. So far so good.

Winter's here now &#8230; right on time! Soon, we'll be snowmobiling and we'll see how this thing handles it's third winter. This winter is not like the last two wimpy ones, it's going to be a normal one, cold and lots of snow. We will definitely see quite a few below -40's.



Anyway, here's a vid of the U2 and 22 months of abuse. Looks pretty new eh??



Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Varta

Onkel C said:


> Just got my UX back from Service and returning it tomorrow because the seconds hand is off around the whole dial by about half a second now


This is rather sad. According to the date of your previous post, you had to wait more than two month to get your UX back from Sinn. I hope they give you priority this time.


----------



## Onkel C

Varta said:


> This is rather sad. According to the date of your previous post, you had to wait more than two month to get your UX back from Sinn. I hope they give you priority this time.


yup, should be back before christmas


----------



## topgann

Just joined the U series club, about 10.5 hours ago. Its a U1 no less and I know for sure the purchase of this engineer marvel is not due to a moment of weakness. And I am glad that I didn't have to wait too long to get it. Thanks to all the fellow SINNers, who provide the reviews and advices via PM that facilitate the decision. :thanks
I am sure I will enjoy this watch in the years to come...


----------



## sci70716

I bought a U1 Tempus in Sept and sold it away 5 days ago in Dec. Its AR coating was scratched less than 2 weeks after I bought it when I knocked against a display rack accidentally at a dept. store. Was utterly disappointed as I had not even a scratch on my 7 yrs old Tag Heur f1. I do like the heft and the look of the PVD coated watch. however, its workmanship just feels a bit amateurish and unrefine as compared to a Rolex. Its lume sucks too. does not last and i could never tell the time in the cinema after 30 min plus in the darkness. No residual lume to speak of.

In the end i succumbed and bought a rolex seadweller in late Oct and the U1 was not getting any wrist time. Hence I decided to sell it. 

I bought it based on the hype and the 'gd reviews' but decided it does not meet my expectations in terms of quality and look. 

Thats just my view.


----------



## qwerthor

Got my U1 end Nov from the AD in S'pore. Went swimming with it a few times and I just noticed that the AR is somehow affected. At certain angles, you see many patches that looks like water spot, like when you do not dry a window properly and let the water dries by itself leaving behind some marks. Very dissappointed. I never had such a problem with my 656. Looks like Sinn workmanship is going down the drain.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Well, time for another update on my U2. I have now owned it for over two years and have around 7000 hours of wear time. All is well and no scratches and/or blemishes to report. Anti/reflective coating is still perfect and accuracy is around the +5 seconds per day but I had a couple of days where the accuracy went up to +10 sec/day after enduring some rough abuse. 

The bracelet clasp has picked up a few scratches as did the links on either side of it. Yup, non-tegimented but it held out extremely well for the year and a half I have had it. I think those scratches show that it's been worn and used and I look at them as battlescars.

Winter is back and it's a normal one which means cold and windy with lots 'n' lots of snow.... and that means snowmobiling. I've worn my U2 again this year on the outside of my gloves while sledding in -20 celsius weather. This is my U2's third winter and I will be looking forward to doing another winter test or two once some really cold weather hits again.

I would put my U2 up against any watch out there. Two full years of hard abuse in extreme climates and under extreme duress has not affected this watch one bit.

My copper sulphate capsule site glass is still white. Probably a millishade towards the blue but pretty much unnoticeable. It handled the snowmobiling without fogging or condensing.

I still highly recommend this watch to anyone who wants an extremely tough, durable and reliable watch which can handle pretty much any climactic and environmental conditions you would like to expose it to. 

No need for photos as it looks exactly the same as all the other photos I took of it. It still looks new.

All the best,
Tim


----------



## Dieselgeek

I'd have to say this is a great watch. I am however disappointed in the AR coating. I have a few other watches that I rotate but I've been waring this one quite a bit. Yesterday I was soaking in the ol tub and had the U1 on. I turned on the water to rinse it off before I got out and the strap for some reason came loose and it fell in the water and sank to the bottom of the tub. Sure enough it now has a lil scuff on the AR. I guess I'm over it now, but for the first 4 hours every time I looked at the watch I could see nothing but that damn nick in the light. 

Other than that I love this watch.


----------



## Onkel C

*The ***** is back...*

So, the UX is finally back from the second service. In the meantime, Sinn has switched the filling to Teflon Oil which is way more brilliant and clear. Sinn also changed the hands completely on my watch. The seconds hand now hits the marks on the dial perfectly over all 60 seconds again. I'm finally satisfied.:-!

Greetings from Bonn,

Christian


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Re: The ***** is back...*



Onkel C said:


> So, the UX is finally back from the second service. In the meantime, Sinn has switched the filling to Teflon Oil which is way more brilliant and clear. Sinn also changed the hands completely on my watch. The seconds hand now hits the marks on the dial perfectly over all 60 seconds again. I'm finally satisfied.:-!
> 
> Greetings from Bonn,
> 
> Christian


Excellent stuff Christian. Interesting info on the teflon oil. Love to see some shots of the dial now to show the difference.

Thanks!!


----------



## Onkel C

*Re: The ***** is back...*



Timothy Patrick said:


> Excellent stuff Christian. Interesting info on the teflon oil. Love to see some shots of the dial now to show the difference.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Timothy, happy to oblige!:-!
Out of the Box (November 2006):









Summer 2007:

















This morning:









Greetings,

Christian


----------



## Edston

Picked up a U1, couldnt be happier. Right out of the box, was impressed with the quality and heft of my new (to me at least) U1. Have had it going on a month now and do not have any issues at all with it. I personally dont have any issue with the IR, when it gets smudged or water marked, I wipe it off. Its been my primary daily wearer since I got it, not a mark on it yet. I happen to like a little Wabi on my watches, and dont really care if they get banged up, I truely believe in "tool" watches, and if they get banged up, then when I send them in for service, I get them re-conditioned and put them back into service. My last daily wearer was a Muhle Glashutte SAR, and it been knocked around and used and abused and looks no worse for wear. Being active duty military, deployed, etc, I expect my watches to stand up to daily wear and tear. Looking forward to putting this U1 through its paces. Will report more later.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Re: The ***** is back...*



Onkel C said:


> Hi Timothy, happy to oblige!:-!
> 
> This morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Christian


Oh my. Very crisp and clean and bright. Thanks so much Christian.

My UX has been in my possession since Aug 2006 and I have not had any issues with it at all.

Everything I have said about this watch in the past is still true and unchanged.

I wear it a lot more now as I find it very appropriate for business meetings and for running around for my taxi company.

Did you guys ever end up sitting in a meeting and you really gotta get going because you have some place else to be and time is becoming a factor? Well, I don't like to glance at my watch when this is the case as I consider it rude so I appreciate a watch that has perfect clarity from extreme angles as I can camouflage my glance without any arm and wrist action. The UX is the most amazing time piece for these occasions. Also when driving as a quick glance gives me the time.

The a/r smudging problem is really no problem after you've had this watch for a while and you aren't googling and eyeballing this nice piece of eyecandy anymore but are more or less using it for what it was designed for, extreme clarity from any angles. When viewing it as I do the smudging is invisible. Only from direct close to 90 degree angles does the smudging become visible and to some a problem.

Nice to see that Sinn has been listening and has now taken the steps necessary to make the viewing easier. I wonder how the lume has improved with the new teflon oil?

All the best Christian and thanks.

Tim


----------



## Onkel C

You're welcome, Tim!:-!
The Lume itself hasn't changed at all, it's still decent but doesn't hold a candle to the EZM 3, the Seiko Marinemaster or the Orient 300m diver. Lume on the UX isn't as long lasting as on the aforementioned watches, either.


----------



## Dieselgeek

*Re: The ***** is back...*

Pretty sure this pic speaks for it's self.


----------



## roberev

Christian,

Thanks for posting about the oil change . . . and for your pics. My UX looks disgusting right now. I'm about to send it off for the same service.


Rob


----------



## sparky750

Long time no post guys some may know as bootneck from another forum i'm toying with getting a U1 to replace my SD as a daily beater keeping my SD for going out etc (after a much needed refurb 5 years of heavy abuse) i was wondering if anyone had comparison shots of the U1 with an SD so i can get a feel for it before pulling the trigger. i reckon i can give the watch the ultimate toughness test working in construction and on the oil rigs my watch takes some serious abuse only too evident on my SD so when i buy one i'll be sure to post up just how it fairs in these environments. Any help will be much appreciated also any knowledge of one going cheap :-!


----------



## qwerthor

Update on my U1 AR problem. After 2 weeks and a call to the AD, they finally told me that they have to send the watch to Germany as SINN would not allow anyone to change the crystal and the local AD is not able to test the high water resistance of the U1. And I have to wait up to 2 months. This after having the watch for just over a month. What a disappointment. Can anyone confirm that SINN would not allow anyone to replace the sapphire. I thought only U2 and similar model will have to be sent to Germany.

Thanks for reading


----------



## Dieselgeek

QWERTHOR... I was just told that 
RGM or what ever would do that for me. I'd call them $150 they said for a new crystal installed.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Recently, I took my U2, which is on its third winter, out with me snowmobiling. I strapped it onto the outside of my glove and went out for a big long ride. The temperature was around -22c when I left and around -31 when I came in. Quite the blizzard at times as the cold front blew in. Whipping blowing snow and speeds of approximately 100kmk/h at times were experienced. All in all, I put about 130kms on my sled and had a blast. The groomer had just done all the trails and the riding was wicked.

The U2 handled all as it did last year. No problems, no fogging, no condensation, which you would get with a normal watch when going off the sled into the Tim Hortons coffee shop for an hour or so to hang with the guys.

The Cochrane winter carnival is next month and I think I'll go up with the U2 and do a bit of polar dipping. (sitting in a big hot sauna on the frozen lake and having a brew or two and then running out and jumping into a big hole in the ice into the super cold water.) I'll wear the U2 and see how all that goes. I'm not worried. 

I walk around a local lake on a regular basis and this usually takes me about a half hour. I strap the U2 on the glove as with the snowmobiling and I have no problems. 

Third winter...still good to go.....and the c/s site glass is still showing white with just a hint of very light blue.

cheers.
Tim


----------



## sparky750

Tim no offense mate but will you bugger off i really can't afford a U2 along with the U1 i have incoming or the mrs will be wearing my gonads as earings:-( yet every time i read one of your posts i want to buy one sell up and move to canada so i too can do all that cool stuff with my watch also knowing my job is in demand out there doesn't bloody help so with all due respect sod off i can't afford it;-)


----------



## sparky750

Timothy Patrick said:


> Haha. Sorry mate.


:-d:-d


----------



## loobcom

*Deep Joy - The U1 Arrives*










Deep Joy










Deep, deep, joy!


----------



## sinndiver

hi all,had my U1 the other day.just used her on a 'prep' dive at 30 metres.
i'm getting ready for offshore work,but my departure date of next monday
may be put back due to a 'significant storm/low pressure area' coming in from the atlantic early monday morning.i was amazed at the clarity of the dial at various depths to 30 metres,the water was almost black.very impressed.had to wear the watch lower on the wrist than normal due to my bulky drysuit.this watch is truly a working watch.i shall post pics of her in action when i get the chance.on another point my 'uts' packed in at around 20 metres,for some reason it's now confined to non diving duties.
i got talking to a guy who works on one of the 'shell' rigs,he was saying a few of their 'commercial' divers wear seadwellers and there was one who also wears a sinn,not sure what one though.anyways guys,
talk soon,
andy


----------



## jt1000

Just received my U1. Better than I expected it would be. Stalked the Fed ex guy all day for this package. Really awesome functional watch for everyday use.


----------



## mavewave

What can i say.... well.. simply luv my U1... its just grow on you... leaving you ponder if you should get another one...

"" I wan another U series!!!!""


----------



## gmttoo

I simply have to agree..There is something really special about the U1

I have had mine for three weeks now and am having real trouble wearing anything else (I have 8 watches, that I love to wear).

It is truly a modern classic and seems to be loved by all that are brave enough to purchase (usually sight unseen)...!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Bloom

Got my first Sinn watch, the mighty U1 on bracelet three days ago, and it hasn't left my wrist once. I've been wanting a Sinn for a long time, and I finally pulled the trigger because of my birthday; honestly, it's one of the best decisions I've made regarding watches. As far as timekeeping goes, it's been perfect right out of the box, maybe losing half a second over a three day period; none of my other watches are that accurate. The crystal (when clean) just seems to vanish and makes the dial appear like it's "floating"; very cool almost 3D effect. I was initially worried that the lume would be weak, but I've been pleasantly surprised. Yes, there are brighter lumed watches out there initially, but the U1 holds a steady, readable glow all night well into the morning. The case and bezel are unbelievable; submarine steel and a tegmented bezel really set the durability factor for this watch at the top of the class IMO. You really do get what you pay for with a Sinn watch don't you??!! Lastly, the design is uber contemporary, sporting an almost Bauhaus inspired look. I know the design has been a topic of ongoing conversation, but for me, I find it to be absolutely killer.

All in all, I'm blown away with the U1. My only regret is that I waited so long to get one. Thanks all for your informative and inspiring Sinn posts; you helped make my decision that much easier. Also, many thanks to Rob at Watchbuys for answering all my questions and his patience. 

Cheers!!


----------



## qwerthor

Got my U1 back from Germany after 2 months in early Mar. Now, it looks like its on the way to Germany again. The "screw tube" (not sure if this is the right term) is detached from the case and I am not not able to screw in the crown. See the image and you will understand, hopefully. With the crown pull out, you should normally see a threaded tube, but what you see now is a smooth tube.

What is worse is that moisture got into the case. 

This will be my last SINN until someone convinces that they have improved their Quality Control AND QUALITY!


----------



## dbrad95

Just got the U2 in from FEDEX yesterday. Bought directly from Watchbuys and wanted to post a quick review.
First, thanks to Timothy Patrick, whose exhaustive reports on his U2 really convinced my to drop the $$ on this one. Second, hats of to Rob and Tim at Watchbuys. They were very helpful and endured my constant e-mails and phone calls as I was trying to decide on purchasing the U2. Excellent service from them.
In short, I love the watch and have been very impressed with it after the first day. It looks great and the contrast between the black dial, red accents and white hands and markers make it easy to read. It has been mentioned that the U2 crystal is so clear that it looks as if it is not there and I have to agree with that. Very cool. I immediately put the watch on a 22mm zulu strap as those are my preference and it is very comfortable. Not too heavy and well balanced. Finally...the lume. I am a lume nut and was concerned about the U2 as many have said the U series lume was not great. I though it was better than adequate and was easily readable all through the night after just a few minute charge with my flashlight. That's my quick review, here are a few pics. Thanks to the fourm for all of the great info...


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Sinn U2 after 2 ½ years of ownership

Those of you who have read through this thread know that I purchased my U2 in October of 2005 and took delivery of it on the last day of that year and have been periodically updating the membership of my ownership experience. It has been a little over 2 ½ years since I took possession of this most imposing and impressive timepiece and I must say that the feelings I have expressed over this time expanse have not faded or wavered in any way. I am still wearing my U2 regularly between the days that the UX and my ole trusty 1974 Seiko 6105 diver finds itself firmly attached to my wrist. It still commands the most time as my timekeeper of choice.

As to the abuse I have subjected it to, please read this thread and search through some of the old, old threads in the ISF and you will find detailed reports of its excursions in extreme climatic and environment conditions ranging from -35 celsius to 35 celsius and the banging and bashing that it has endured. This thing has taken everything I could throw at it and came through with flying colours. It's seen over 7000 hours of wrist time which includes about a total 25 hours strapped to the outside of my snowmobiling glove in temps hovering around the -20 to -35 celsius range for hours at a time. It's seen a ton of vibration as it went along for the ride as I cut many cords of wood with my ole trusty Husqvarna chainsaw and the chopping that ensued.

This spring, it has seen its toughest challenge as it took a severe blow. I was driving along a long lazy road at about 110km/h with the window down and my arm hanging lazily out (one of the first nice days of spring) and BAM, the ole U2 took a direct hit from a June bug. I was left with a big bruise on the top of my wrist and juice all over the watch. After cleaning and inspecting it, no sign of damage and more importantly to me, no damage to the movement or the accuracy.

I have worn my U2 without any concern or consideration for its well being. It just goes along for the ride. I do take it off when working on vehicles or other stuff where I know that its bulk will get in the way and/or it will most definitely receive damage that no watch could endure (welding slag and stuff like that). My 2008 wearing experience mirrors what was written over the last two years and the conditions it has seen were similar. I have in no way eased up with my lifestyle or have made any consideration for my U2.

Overall physical condition

After 7000+ hours of wrist time in pretty rough conditions, and other than the bezel ding that was discussed earlier in this thread, there is absolutely no blemishes in the the case, bezel or the crystal. The stainless steel bracelet which has been on for the last 2 years is scratched up a bit as it is not tegimented. I am most proud of the scrapes and scratches as I consider them battle scars and a constant reminder of all we have been through together. Alas, all I could do after all this time to the case or bezel or crystal is ding it on the masonry block (read this thread).

Crystal and outer a/r coating

The outer a/r coating is blemish free and is looking the same as it did when it came out of the box in Dec. 2005. It works perfectly and is hard to smudge and easy to clean. The crystal just disappears and is perfect for a guy like me who just flicks his wrist to get the time. 

Accuracy

It is running at an average of about +5 to 6 seconds a day taken over a weeks wearing. I have seen it run up to 10 to 12 seconds fast a day following extreme abuse but will return to its +5 to 6 after running down and getting wound up again.

The accuracy to me, again, is not an important thing. The big thing to me is that it survived what automatic watches could be excused for not surviving.

Stay dry / anti fog tech

The sight glass is still an off white. No blue tinge yet and the gaskets have seen their share of climactic shock.

Impression within my community

I live in a rough and rugged hard rock mining and logging town and associate with those who live a rigorous and outdoors lifestyle where Casios and Timexs are the norm. My friends and associates are most impressed with my Sinn U2 and UX. They are a little bit unimpressed with Rolexs and other shiny watches as they associate them with the movers and shakers of the financial and political and governmental people here. Nothing against Rolex or their owners, fine watches for sure and everything that the Rolex owners know them for but most up here in the crowd I run with do not care. The U2 is most impressive to them and commands much attention. 

I own a taxi company so I deal quite a bit with City hall and the Mayor and councillors and with the Timmins Police and the Police Services board which is made up from all the movers and shakers and during meetings they can not take their eyes off that massive hunk of submarine steel. I have been asked about it several times and once while in a by-law meeting. It is down in the minutes of the meeting. Went like this What is that thing on your wrist? It is a Sinn What is a Sinn? It is a small German company which produces professional technical watches full of the latest patented tech available for watches that are designed for prolonged use in severe climactic and environmental conditions Wow, must weigh a ton It wears well. Show it to me after the meeting

Is a U2 for you?

This watch is way, way overbuilt and is designed and filled with tech to make it survive conditions where automatic watches routinely fail. If you are a tech nut, this watch is for you. If you are using your watch the way I use mine, this watch is for you. If not, the U1 or UX will do just fine. If you flip watches regularly, the stay-dry tech will be useless as the longevity between servicing will not be realized by you. If you are an accuracy freak and can not live without having a watch fall with chronometer ranges, this might not be for you as this watch is all about surviving extreme conditions, not being a chronometer, although many U2s will achieve this rating. If your looking for the biggest, baddest and toughest automatic watch which is designed to survive pretty much everything you could possible expose it to for long periods of time and are looking to hold onto it for a long time and develop a relationship with it, well, go no further. Mr. Lothar Schmidt has designed your watch for you. 

I will try to get some pics for you but in all reality, except for the bracelet and clasp, it looks like all other pics I have posted in the past.

I could not possibly think of exchanging my U2 for anything else, we have bonded and it is universally known around here as my watch. It is what I wear when the going gets tough.

Please except the above in the spirit it which it was given. I have tried to be as objective as possible and I hope that all who read my U2 reports find them as objective and reliable.

My endorsement continues as before: Buy with confidence, it is worth the money.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## goneontheroad

hey all. have had my U1 for all 3 weeks, now. yep, still love it. it's running at +1-2 seconds a day, which is remarkable to me. 
i was wondering, though. is there a way to get service information through Sinn directly? by serial number say? 
like buying a used car and running the vin through the dealer.

i received the watch as a birthday gift, from my girlfriend who got it used. my only concern is...all this talk about indestructible cases, and this one has a pretty good ding in it. so it gets me thinking "what happened to this watch?? how does it affect it's WR and performance?" i want to start diving with it but am a bit reluctant to. (i'm 99% sure i've located the watch on HERE, on the sales forum (same ding, missing the tool...) but the unnamed member hasn't responded to any of my PM's, perhaps because i received it as a gift, and he'd rather not get involved which is understandable))

here's the damage from the sales forum... which i'm 99% sure is my watch. (i believe i ran the username by my girlfriend and she said that was where she got it)


i'm dying to know how it happened, and it's service history. though, i couldn't bear to part with it to send it in.

problems are the same as mentioned in the previous 14 pages. 
-smudgy. seriously, though. if this is our biggest complaint about the watch... wow. 
-lume. it works. fades quick, that's about all.


----------



## Altauprieten

Bloom said:


> Got my first Sinn watch, the mighty U1 on bracelet three days ago, and it hasn't left my wrist once. I've been wanting a Sinn for a long time, and I finally pulled the trigger because of my birthday; honestly, it's one of the best decisions I've made regarding watches. As far as timekeeping goes, it's been perfect right out of the box, maybe losing half a second over a three day period; none of my other watches are that accurate. The crystal (when clean) just seems to vanish and makes the dial appear like it's "floating"; very cool almost 3D effect. I was initially worried that the lume would be weak, but I've been pleasantly surprised. Yes, there are brighter lumed watches out there initially, but the U1 holds a steady, readable glow all night well into the morning. The case and bezel are unbelievable; submarine steel and a tegmented bezel really set the durability factor for this watch at the top of the class IMO. You really do get what you pay for with a Sinn watch don't you??!! Lastly, the design is uber contemporary, sporting an almost Bauhaus inspired look. I know the design has been a topic of ongoing conversation, but for me, I find it to be absolutely killer.
> 
> All in all, I'm blown away with the U1. My only regret is that I waited so long to get one. Thanks all for your informative and inspiring Sinn posts; you helped make my decision that much easier. Also, many thanks to Rob at Watchbuys for answering all my questions and his patience.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi, this quote serves me fine. Surprisingly... same story for me !
Finally The Honeymoon (or years, as ppl say) Has Begun !
The U1 struck again in Bucharest, Romania and is spreading
( all my colleagues are touched... )
Thanks for the help I feel I got from you via this forum - 
- I am not a Sinnderella anymore ( i.e a Sinn fan without 1 )

Warm HELLO from Bucharest, RO !


----------



## Spaniard

I just bought a Sinn U1 yesterday. Love the watch. Was actually thinking the Sinn 856 UTC S & U1. But decided to get the U1 instead as the 856 UTC is almost the same as my IWC Mark XV. No regrets.


----------



## ttomczak

Just got my U1 from a forum member, he bought it on 2/08...

I have both the rubber and the bracelet, I just changed it to the bracelet and really like it... Like most on here, I have wanted a Sinn for a while and finally traded one of my Doxa's for it...

The only thing is that it seems to be running really fast, up to 10+ seconds in a 12 hour period, don't know if that is really unusual or not...

Thanks!
Thomas


----------



## doctorrich

I've had a U1, gotten rid of it, and upgraded to a U2. In the last 6 months that I've had my U2, I've had the following observations:

1. It's my "beach and water" watch, even though I have two Doxas. The finish on the U2 is simply invulnerable. I like to do white water rafting in Maine every summer. The Kennebec River has eaten my old Suunto, but I took my U2 this last trip... still looks as new as the day I got it.

2. I like the face on the U2 better than the U1, partially because of the funky hands on the U1 and the fact that it wasn't too readable for me. Plus the GMT function is right down my alley.

3. My wife was in the ER for an emergency CT scan a month or so ago... she was laying on the gurney and saw my watch and smiled, then said, "U-Boat steel watch." Good memory for me.

As often as I flip watches, my U2 is a keeper. It goes where other watches fear to tread.


----------



## dbluefish

I got my U1 a while ago and at first i was very pleased with it and the bracelet it came on. I found the bracelet collected scratches too easily so I put it on the Sinn leather while awaiting an uncut rubber strap to go with the feployant buckle.

I noticed that the stem/drown were rather tight when screwing back in but thought this was normal. It seemed to get a little harder so I contacted this forum and foun that U1's were not supposed to do this and maybe the sten was cross threaded.

I stopped wearing the watch, contacted Sinn who referred me to their US repair facility, and i sent it in on or around 9/9/08. I made the mistake of sending the box also and thought that might get lost in the shop.

Heard back within a week and they since since it was warraty work, there was no charge but it could take 6 - 8 weeks. Pissed me off until I realized that they were probably busy and I would rather they do it right and take their time than working quickly and carelessly.

It arrived today with a note as to what was done(replave the whole stem assmbly) pressure tested it and it arrive back today. A little less than 8 weeks and it looks like new and the stem winds colsed smooth as silk.

I had heard some folks had less than good experiences but in my case they were friendly, professional and did the job right in a reasonable amount of time.

paul


----------



## gee1988

Is there a video of the U1?
I've been searching quite a time but couldn't find any at a decent quality.

I'm especially interested in seeing the big second hand move.
It would be great if someone could create a short video.

Thank a lot in advance,
gee1988


----------



## Singslinger

Hello everyone, this is my first post on this forum, hopefully with many more to come. I recently bought a Sinn U1000s (the black PVD version) and in my experience, there is no finer, better made and rugged mechanical chronograph available for the money.

As you all would know, the chrono functions can be activated underwater but to me, the most useful feature is that the minute subdial runs to 60 minutes instead of the more usual 30.

Negatives? The buckle should also be made of tegimented steel in black instead of the bland grey that is currently used.

Thanks for reading!:-!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Cheers all and Happy New Year!!

Time for the next instalment in my U2 ownership experience and this is the big one. 
*
The big 3 year mark.*

I've owned my U2 now for almost 37 months or, more exactly, 1,118 days and, as close as I can narrow it down to, a month or so of wearing shy of 10,000 hours of wrist time.

After all this time, the only visual difference since the day I first took it out of the box, back on December 31, 2005, is the previously discussed nick on the bezel from the drop on to the masonry block a few years back and a very slight bluing of the copper/sulphate site glass. Other than that, it's pristine. Not even a slight scratch on the outer a/r coating.

Now, if you've been around here for a while when I was a regular poster, you will recall that I'm sort of an outdoors guy and work a lot with my hands so you know that this U2 has seen its fair share of use and abuse and the odd scrape and scratch and bang. Over the years, it's seen a lot and been through a lot. It's seen temperatures as warm as 35C and as low now as -44C and actually tremendous windchills on the snowmobile when it was strapped to the outside of my glove. It's been through some rather torturous tests and rather rapid temperature extremes from being frozen solid to hot, hot water in seconds. (see the back threads)

So, what do I think? Well, it's still my favourite and my watch of choice, staying on my wrist for about 25 days a month with an average of about 12 to 16 hours a day. As mentioned before, I feel naked without it and don't leave without it. I don't sit and gaze and stare at it with love while drooling all over my Tim Horton's coffee but it's sort of, you know, there and a quick glance gives me the time at any reasonable angle with complete clarity.

Accuracy? I measure accuracy every Sunday night and I find that the time is out about 40 to 50 seconds a week, usually averaging around 45 seconds a week and that equates to about +6 to 6.5 seconds a day. Not bad for a three year old, heavily worn and abused watch I would say. Some of you accuracy freaks might be absolutely appalled at this but my life isn't so out of control that each day is made or broken by mere seconds. +6.5 seconds a day is good enough for the girls I go with.

The copper sulphate capsules have done their job very well as I have definitely exposed this watch for long times to extreme temperature and have forced it through extreme temperature changes in rapid time frames and no fogging or condensation. The site glass has a very faint bluish tinge to it, no where's near the point where a spa treatment is warranted.

I wear my U2 and my UX with the steel bracelet&#8230;exclusively!! The clasp is now smudged and scraped a bit and the lugs are now scratched up pretty good and that's just cool with me as it's now got some battlescars and a record of where it's been..(to hell and back!! Haha). I wouldn't swap it for a new one. To me, it's like my old Husquvara chainsaw!, it looks like it's been out and used!

Now this brings me to the question&#8230;.is this watch worth the money!! To me, you betcha!! I bought this to wear for the long run and all the tech that went into it to ensure that it survives what I was going to put it through worked perfectly!! From the sub steel to the argon gas and c/s capsules and the special oils, this tech was indeed not a gimmick for marketing purposes but practical and perfectly functional for introduction into and prolonged use in extreme environmental and climactic conditions&#8230;period!!

If you flip watches often, or won't be putting it through what it was designed for, the tech will be wasted and you will have spent a chunk of money for nothing, maybe for the next guy who buys it in the trading forum.

So, here goes&#8230;what do you want in an automatic watch? Durability, resilience, consistency and accuracy and a highly scratch resistant case and bezel? Good looks, a robust feel? Well, the only way to answer if a watch is all that is after a three year run of constant wear in all conditions and climates with more than it's fair share of abuse. If it handles that&#8230;well, what more do you want?

I would put up my U2 against any watch anywhere. It's been worn, tested and proven.

Thank you Mr. Schmidt. The U2 is all you could have imagined!! I am in your debt.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## DMurray

Tim, 
As ever, a great post! Keep us informed of your U2's progress.... mine spends lots of time in Africa sometimes up in the 50's, often in the 40's and usually in the 30's (C of course!) in baking sun and tropical rain and never misses a beat! Two years on and I'm averaging -1.5 seconds a day!

Derek M.


----------



## Ming Thein

Just joined the U club last weekend! I was supposed to get a 6000, but due to some internal politics and administrative mixups at the AD (long story, don't ask) I got a U1000 instead...Photos to come soon. 

Initial impressions: I think the sheer heft and solidity of the thing never left me when I first held one. My 756 S UTC makes everything else I own feel flimsy, but the U1000 is in another league altogether. It feels totally indestructible.

To all those with short wrists, and who can't get the small butterfly deployant, you can remove the divers' extension from the big clasp and get the equivalent of another two holes' adjustment range.

Quick question to the resident experts here: Does anybody know what the little 'diode' symbol (circle with a triangle and a line in it) on the clasp and caseback means?

Ming


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the club, Ming!


----------



## Ming Thein

Thanks Martin!


----------



## roberev

*Sinn UX Warranty Repair*

I sent my nearly 2-year-old Sinn UX back to the factory for repairs. The dial and hands had turned brown. I thought I'd post a substantive timeline of the process, for those who may be interested in the process.

*1/16/09:* I shipped the UX from my local Richmond, Virginia post office via EMS, even though postal regulations don't allow international shipment of watches via EMS and won't insure in the event of loss in transit. At $40 for Postal vs $120 for UPS, I rolled the dice and shipped USPS. (Disclaimer: Your risk tolerance may be lower than mine, so follow my lead at your own peril ;-)) I shipped following all of the other instructions found on Watchbuys.com's FAQ regarding shipping repair items to Sinn. I shipped only the watch head in a standard EMS envelope, after having wrapped the watch in bubble wrap. I included a detailed letter containing my contact & shipping information, the problems, and the requested repairs. I also included a photocopy of the warranty card.

*1/23/09:* The watch arrived at Sinn. Online tracking at USPS.com still shows that the German postal service "attempted" delivery on 1/22/09 (at 5:30 a.m.!?), but doesn't show actual delivery.

*1/26/09:* Sinn e-mails to confirm its receipt of the watch and that it will contact me after one its guys in the white coats inspects the watch.

*2/18/09:* Sinn e-mails a "Repair Confirmation Order" detailing and pricing the cost to replace the hands and dial, replace battery, and pressure test. Total cost to me: Zero. Total cost if not under warranty: 105.95 Euros.

Here is an excerpt of the Repair Confirmation Order, showing the price breakdown (Item 7 reflects the 105.95 EURO warranty credit):

"After thoroughly inspecting your watch we can now send you
the following order confirmation.
The works will be carried out on our general terms and
conditions.​
1 1 ak.prüf 0,00 EUR 0,00 EUR
Uhr/Werk gem. Kundenangaben prüfen
testimg watch according customers report
ölfärb,batt, dial+hands turned brown,battery, refill​
2 1 ZIF403.06 41,17 EUR 41,17 EUR
Zifferblatt ModellUX (EZM 2B)
dial​
3 1 ZEISATZ403.03 26,13 EUR 26,13 EUR
Zeigersatz
hands​
4 1 ak.ziff01 33,61 EUR 33,61 EUR
Austausch Zifferblatt/Zeigersatz
handcraft exchange dial and hands​
5 1 BATTCR2016 5,04 EUR 5,04 EUR
Batterie CR 2016
battery​
6 1 ak.wd02 0,00 EUR 0,00 EUR
Seite 2 von GARANTIEAUFTRAG 2901571
Wasserdichtigkeitsprüfung Hydro
waterresistance test​
7 1 gar403.030 - 105,95 EUR - 105,95 EUR"​
I am pleased and grateful that Sinn included sufficient English descriptors to allow me to understand the document without resorting to a German-English dictionary.​
*03/23/09:* Watch arrived at my doorstep via UPS, exactly two months after Sinn had received it from me. Replacement hands, dial, oil, etc. all look perfect. No oil bubble. Seconds hand lines up with the markers. I'm a happy WIS today!

Rob
​


----------



## LFCRules

*Re: Sinn UX Warranty Repair*

Another new member of the club :-!

Arrived this morning, will try to remember to keep this thread up to date as the months and years pass ;-)


----------



## p3l3r

mine will be comming 2 days time....


----------



## p3l3r

im very happy with my u1.

running +3 to +5 everyday.

very robust......
hmm looking forward for a u2 or u2s in the near future...


----------



## MrMilshark

I've been looking into this thread many times now. I have now decided to buy a U2,but i'm not sure what to choose for it-the rubber strap or the stainless steel bracelet? I've had the U1 with the rubber strap earlier and i was very satisfied with the rubber strap. I gave away my U1 to my cousin in a birthday gift last year,because he haven't had any watch for many years,so i thought it would be nice for him to have it. Now i have decided to buy the U2 instead,but i'm not sure what to choose,so could any of you U2-owners please help me what to choose for it,the rubber strap or the bracelet? I have read in here that it's very well built and everything,but all bracelets for watches tends either to be too tight on my wrist,or too loose. My wrist is about 18 cm around,i guess it's about 7 inches in american measures? Is there anyone here who have both the rubber strap and the bracelet that would be so kind and help me to decide what i should choose? I would be very happy to hear from all of you,your opinions on this subject,which i'm sure has been up for questions before this?

Thank you all in advance for helping me decide

Best regards 

Robert


----------



## DMurray

I have my U2 on the rubber strap ever since I picked up the strap from Sinn, my metal strap is stored away!

Both add great presence to an already impressive watch, I wear mine in hot climates like in Africa and find them both very comfortable, the rubber strap doesn't cause me to sweat and doesn't get too hot on the arm.

Not sure when I'll put the metal strap back on!

Derek M


----------



## searat

Sent my 2007 UX to Frankfurt 5 weeks ago, hopefully not much longer before I get it back. It was the well known problem of dial and hands turning brown, wasn't too bad but I wanted them changed while the watch was still under warranty. I'll post pics when it's back - my new Sinn 556 needs to meet its big brother.
Steve


----------



## shoebox rick

I've been wanting a Sinn for some time now. I almost bought an Arktis about a year ago but got sidetracked. Sunday night I couldnt sleep and started cruisig Ebay about 4 in the morning. I came across a U1. I struggled with buying it, only because I've been looking at Panerai's also, and a large number of them on Ebay appear to be counterfeit. I checked every resource I knew of but couldnt find any references to Sinn fakes. So I bought it. It arrived this morning. The pictures of the U1's online didnt do it justice, once I saw it in person. It hasn't left my wrist and wont for some time to come. It is the most striking watch I've ever owned. I can see a 103 in my future.


----------



## Nick M

I just got my U1 two days ago. What can I say but that it's an amazing watch. The U-Boat steel has such a nice matt grey colour and texture to it. The quality of the AR coating is outstanding (though I personally prefer not to have it). The dial is a deep dark velvety black and with the AR coating, it looks as if you could just touch the dial and the hands. I also love the size of the crown. Large and heavy but smooth on the threads. The silicone strap is comfy and the deployant clasp chunky and secure, closing with a reassuring solid "click". The build quality is excellent and I'm very, very pleased. This is one watch that's definitely a keeper. And if anything should happen to it, I will definitely get another one.


----------



## mattcantwin

Bought a U1 (watch head only) about a week or so ago.

I've been wearing it on a black Zulu and wondering why have
any other watches! :-!


----------



## dukerules

Have had my U1 SDR for just under 3 weeks now. Absolutely love it! Just need to decide if I'm going to spring for the bracelet, as I'm a bracelet lover, though the rubber strap is outstanding. Accuracy is really good so far, +3-5 sec/day. I'm very happy.


----------



## p3l3r

just got my u2.
its preowned but still in good condition.

so far is running + 5 second a day... not bad i guess.

comparing to my u1 the u2 is more toolish.

will get back with the update soon.

cheers guys.


----------



## SlipKid

Just picked up a U1 about 10 days ago, it's the best watch I have ever owned. It runs about -10sec/day, I can live with that.


----------



## sean6993

Soon to be a sinner,just ordered the U2 with a full tegimented case,case back,crown,depolyant clasp from Define watches in Brisbane.Thought about the UX but the second hand does not match up with the seconds markers on the dial which with the 7 year battery changes was a deal breaker for me.
Peter is very good to deal with and with the new service centre in Coffs Harbour i think its the right move also supporting the local AD.
Will post a picture when it arrives and tell of my experience.


----------



## Singslinger

The majority of posts before me are full of praise for Sinn and to be honest, it's mostly justified - Sinn probably make wonderful, infallibly robust watches. Or so I thought. I have to say my two experiences with the brand have been less than satisfactory. Here they are:-

1) Sinn 956 Rally Chrono, beige dial, green power reserve. Although the watch kept good time, the power indicator would stop mid-way on the dial when the power ran out. When fully wound, the needle would rise to the top but it would not fall to the bottom when the watch stopped - only halfway. To me, this is very annoying - you pay a premium for a power reserve indicator and it's disappointing when it doesn't work perfectly. Sent it in to be serviced twice, the problem persisted and so I sold it.

2) Sinn U1000s - I bought this watch because I wanted a 60 minutes subdial and I liked the left-handed layout. Also, I was impressed that this could well be the world's toughest mechanical chrono. After two months, the hand in the minutes sub-dial fell off inside the watch. Yes, you read that right - the hand fell off and could be seen floating around inside the watch. I have a desk job and I don't indulge in any violent sports and even if I did, I would not expect this to happen. Fortunately, the local AD replaced it with a new piece immediately. It's now been 6 months and I have no complaints - it's a great watch.

Despite these horrendous quality lapses, I believe Sinn is a good brand, certainly worthy of much of the praise you'll find in this thread and in this forum. The only thing I can think of to explain my experiences is that when it comes to chronos or relatively complicated movements, there is a slightly greater chance of something going wrong.


----------



## vampireondiet

I got my first Sinn U1 today !
Its simply stunning !!!


----------



## boostbutt

Just got my U1 from a local AD last week.

After one week. Amazing! I like the fact that the looks actually grows on you. I've wear it practically everyday (ok except when I'm out cycling or something cos its on leather now, too lazy to swap bands!) will continue to do so. I'm the type that will use something until it dies on me.

For the past 5 days, the watch have run consistently at +2/3 secs per day (synced it to an online atomic clock). Funny thing is I notice that the gain only occurs when I have the watch off the wrist (when I go to sleep at night, and leave the watch on my side table it gains the 2-3secs).

Now I'm strap-hunting. Think it will look great in tan leather! Only wished that the straps could be 24mm instead of 22mm...

Prior to my decision to get this, I was reading the posts over here as WUS, so, thanks guys! You've been really helpful and informative.

The thing that struck me was the factory tour pictures. I like the fact that 
- they do not mass produce (yet)
- their tables are pretty crampy, akin to artisan-like workshops (reminds me of my days as an engineer in a small company with equipment all around me!)
- that Lothar himself actually could use the equipment in the shop!

edit/ps : now I lusting for a regulateur, for those 'special occasions'. That watch is stunning!


----------



## roundel

I have been very happy with my Sinn U Black once I figured out why it arrived running 1 minute fast a day. I purchased the watch 2nd hand and after some fiddling I was able to determine that the watch was magnetized. I demagnetized it using a piece of string to twirl the watch and a rare earth magnet. It is not 3 or so seconds fast a day which I consider fine for any mechanical watch.

The U Black gets plenty of comments. I was worried it would not be very legible, but that is not the case. It is a very fun watch to wear.


----------



## Zidane

So how did you demagnetize the watch?


----------



## roundel

Zidane said:


> So how did you demagnetize the watch?


I have a flashlight that uses a rare earth magnet that slides back and forth through a coil to charge a capacitor. The magnet produces a nice strong magnetic field. I looped a length of thin string through the buckle of the strap and then wound the string like a rubber band for a toy airplane. Once I had the string tightly coiled, I let go of the watch to allow it to hang from the string as it unwound. The rapidly twirling watch was brought as close as possible to the magnet for 10 seconds or so then gradually pulled away. This process scrambles the magnetic polarity of the spring steel in the hairspring demagnetizing the watch. b-)


----------



## Zidane

roundel said:


> I have a flashlight that uses a rare earth magnet that slides back and forth through a coil to charge a capacitor. The magnet produces a nice strong magnetic field. I looped a length of thin string through the buckle of the strap and then wound the string like a rubber band for a toy airplane. Once I had the string tightly coiled, I let go of the watch to allow it to hang from the string as it unwound. The rapidly twirling watch was brought as close as possible to the magnet for 10 seconds or so then gradually pulled away. This process scrambles the magnetic polarity of the spring steel in the hairspring demagnetizing the watch. b-)


Very cool!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

47 month mini review

Well, what can I say, this is my primary outdoor, out 'n' about watch and has seen a lot of bush and water and all that I have written before still applies.

It's blemish free and the a/r coating is mint! It's running on average about 40 seconds fast a week, that's how I measure it. The site glass is a very light blue so there's lots of room to go in those capsules.

What can I say, it's as good now as it was in Jan 2006.

I put a ss bracelet on it in the summer of 2006 and it's scratched up pretty good, that and the clasp and I love it as it's got some battlescars and definitely can't be accused of being a desk diver.

I'd post up some pics but they would be the same as all the other pics I've posted as it's in the exact same condition but I'll see if I can get some pics up soon on the bracelet and clasp. Here's a couple I took a few weeks back while canoeing before the snow came. This should suffice I think.




























This winter I'm lending it to my friend, who's a diver, for winter training so he can test it out, 4 years on at depth. This summer he used it and had it down to 55ft in MacDonald Lake and said it was just as clear as his Seiko dive watch he uses. So, three years down the line, it's still a viable dive watch with complete integrity. Pretty good eh!!

all for now, the ownership experience continues......

tim


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I bought the ss bracelet for the U2 and the UX in the summer of 06 when they first became available and both have been on these watches since.

By far the U2 has been the watch of choice when I am out and about and this is what 1500 hours (ish) of HARD wear does to the bracelet and clasp.
































































All the wear is on the outside of the wrist part. Inside looks good.

Battlescars, I think it looks cool!! b-)

cheers,
tim


----------



## Singslinger

My recent post was about the Sinn quality lapses I've suffered. I was willing to give the brand a third chance when I bought a brand new U1 recently but sadly, all I can say is that once again, it failed to meet my expectations. The watch ran 3-4 minutes slow in 5 days, which works out to around 12 minutes in a month. Totally unacceptable, IMO. Sinn has serious quality issues that it needs to address.

Three strikes and Sinn is out for me. Never again will I buy one.:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## Redsnake

Singslinger said:


> My recent post was about the Sinn quality lapses I've suffered. I was willing to give the brand a third chance when I bought a brand new U1 recently but sadly, all I can say is that once again, it failed to meet my expectations. The watch ran 3-4 minutes slow in 5 days, which works out to around 12 minutes in a month. Totally unacceptable, IMO. Sinn has serious quality issues that it needs to address.
> 
> Three strikes and Sinn is out for me. Never again will I buy one.:rodekaart:rodekaart


I can somewhat relate to this. I have always loved the looks and style of the U1 and U2 watches... I recently picked up a 2nd Hand U2 at a price I was happy with. It came w/the SS bracelet but the rubber strap was too short. So I ordered a new rubber strap and got it sized and mounted up. I LOVE the way this looks on my wrist... I do however feel the new silicone straps are overpriced. They should be real RUBBER for the price being charged... just my opinion.

Back to the point... this watch consistently looses about 50-70 seconds every 24 hrs (weather being worn or not). Also, the watch is not charging while being worn. I have to manually wind the watch and even shake it a bit after winding to get the second hand to start at all. I took the watch off my wrist at 10 pm before going to bed last night and noticed the next morning the watch had stopped at 2 am. This is after wearing the watch around doing daily activity for almost 14 hrs...

Another complaint I have is that the crown and threaded tube seem to be 'gritty' for lack of a better term. I'm a bit leery of striping the threads on this one the way it feels. I have a German Stowa Pro-Diver and the way it works is SO MUCH smoother than the U2... crown, time keeping, lume, etc... at less than 1/2 the price.

I REALLY love the way this watch looks and the presence it has on the wrist... but I HATE to have to send this back to Germany for a service. I know my watch is still under warranty but had I known that it kept such lousy time I would've never purchased it. The transaction and deal went smooth... but I have to wonder if the seller didn't know how bad it kept time and just transfer that problem to me. :-s


----------



## hugel

I have big wrists 20cm. Will the U1 strap and bracelet extend to this size, or must I order a special strap when I order the watch ?

Thanks
hugel


----------



## Redsnake

hugel said:


> I have big wrists 20cm. Will the U1 strap and bracelet extend to this size, or must I order a special strap when I order the watch ?
> 
> Thanks
> hugel


If my conversion comes out right... that's close to the size wrist I have ( 7-3/4" ) ... so Yes, both the Uncut Silicone Strap and Bracelet would work for you on the U1/U2. |>


----------



## hugel

I've read a lot of the great posts about these watches and want a mechanical watch which rules out the UX (shame), and leaves the U1 or U2. I originally thought the U1 to be hideous styling , and a student's modern art exercise, but I am smitten by the uncoventional look and bold clear face. I tend to like Pilots watches (Fortis and Revue Thommen) so I was attracted to Sinn by their aero clock heritage. My plan was to get a 767UTC, but my interest has diminished in favour of the U1, U2 range...

So its going to be a U1 I think. If I go for the grey, it will be on bracelet, if I go for the black it will have an action-man velcro strap. For some reason I think the black bracelets cheapen the look of the whole thing...

Has anyone got any observation on the grey/black thang...?
I'm off to town in a minute to take a look, so I'm pretty excited.

hugel


----------



## hugel

I've now taken a look at the whole Sinn range and received their very posh catalogue...

My partner has take a _real _dislike to the U1 appearance, in preference to almost _any _watch from the Sinn range. So the question is: shall I save a bit longer and go for the pretty 900 Flieger or press-on, buy the U1 and ignore my partner's distain ?

I think I know the answer... (both)

hugel


----------



## CMSgt Bo

hugel said:


> I've now taken a look at the whole Sinn range and received their very posh catalogue...
> 
> My partner has take a _real _dislike to the U1 appearance, in preference to almost _any _watch from the Sinn range. So the question is: shall I save a bit longer and go for the pretty 900 Flieger or press-on, buy the U1 and ignore my partner's distain ?
> 
> I think I know the answer... (both)
> 
> hugel


Both. :-d


----------



## luk-cha

these are my 2 U1's - i love them both and wear them equally as much!


----------



## hugel

Thanks to everyone for their U1 experiences. I have just ordered a U1 SDR on bracelet. I'm not sure I will keep it on the bracelet, but I don't do rubber :roll:

The black bezel seems great form the picture and I found the metal bezel seemed a bit cheap looking...

hugel


----------



## smoz

I joined the club today, my white U1 arrived and looks marvelous, either on the supplied Sinn black rubber or on an olive green Rhino strap, my Sinn 356 flieger II is jealous of the attention the newcomer is getting.


----------



## smoz

My new addition; Mr White says hello to a copper friend:


----------



## Sponon

Great thread! Been reading here the last weeks, and had to get one myself.

Had Über high expectations, and the U1 delivered :-!

Only one thing, though: Why do not Sinn throw a hexacon tool with the watch? I need to go ´n get me one of the local hardware store on monday.

Bought the watch over at Chronomaster, and got _CLASS A_ customer service! Comes highly recommended :-!

A couple of shots of this ultimate beater b-)














































More pictures...


----------



## safetypro79

*Had U1 now UX*

I just purchased a UX and since it is new (Nov 2009) and filled with the newer Teflon oil I suspect I will not have any issues like with the previous models with clouding due to the type of oil. 

As far as sending back to Sinn every 7 years for 6-8 weeks for oil change new battery, I'm ok with that.

I did have a U1 new in 2005 but the hands seemed a bit too big :-( whereas the UX (non GSG9) has a cleaner looking dial. :-!


----------



## daywalker

Recently bought the U1 WHITE.

Just love the presence it commands on the wrist :-!


----------



## fellali

Got the Sinn U1 a few months back. Very nice watch indeed!


----------



## hugel

I just collected mz U1 SDR on bracelet. Impressions:

- it is a chunky weighty piece of engineering, and the blue-grey finish oozes purpose and quality. 

- the bezel is matt finish thankfully so it does not appear plastic from a distance

- the bezel movement is soft and springy in complete contrast to my Fortis Marinemaster which is far more clicky and metallic. I prefer the Fortis in this regard. I have concerns that the bezel will loosen over time and not retain its position accuracy...

- the contrast on the face is good and it is a very attractive watch.

- the date is so small as to be almost unreadable. Presumably this was added as an afterthought. Either leave it out or make it big enough to read!

- the sweep second hand is sweet, and looks great.

- the anti reflective coating smudges very easily, but I would rather have it than not.

- the luminosity is not that great, and decays quite quickly. I got up in the night (after about 4 hours in darkness) and could not read the time, whereas I could on my Fortis B42s (even the pilot professional with its slim hands).

Generally speaking I am very happy with it and it certainly is a statement watch !

hugel


----------



## ebnash

I bought the last U1000 and bracelet from watchbuys a couple weeks ago and I have been wearing it ever since. I have wanted this watch for a couple years and after all that time it has lived up to all the anticipation. It is big, heavy, thick and pretty much indestructible as I am really hard on my watches banging into .... every day. There are no marks on this thing!





































And here it is with it's Swiss cousin. I got these two within days of each other...


----------



## dennistwc

nice pic :-!


----------



## Redsnake

ebnash said:


> And here it is with it's Swiss cousin. I got these two within days of each other...


That's a heck of a nice pair to get so close together... :-!


----------



## dominichimself

purchased a U1 in Singapore around in March this year.
IIRC, roughly have reached around 800 hours wrist time only.
simply beautiful piece of watch to behold. i can simply find myself starring nonstop at the red seconds hand running around the dial without getting tired despite 3 months down the road.

however, i made a stupid mistake of wearing the U1 for beach volleyball.
performed some digs and maximum contact with sand, thereafter to my horror, plenty of scratches were found on the bezel and case, with one long horrific scratch across the crystal face o|

although certainly adds character to the watch, albeit this is one unfortunate incident which happened after i've painstakingly took care of the watch, careful not to bump into objects, or even shielding from other people's watches while in crowded places.

although not required of a tool watch, but i was thinking if any experts around here able to advice on how to remove the scratches on the case especially. :thanks


----------



## polishammer

dominichimself said:


> purchased a U1 in Singapore around in March this year.
> IIRC, roughly have reached around 800 hours wrist time only.
> simply beautiful piece of watch to behold. i can simply find myself starring nonstop at the red seconds hand running around the dial without getting tired despite 3 months down the road.
> 
> however, i made a stupid mistake of wearing the U1 for beach volleyball.
> performed some digs and maximum contact with sand, thereafter to my horror, plenty of scratches were found on the bezel and case, with one long horrific scratch across the crystal face o|
> 
> although certainly adds character to the watch, albeit this is one unfortunate incident which happened after i've painstakingly took care of the watch, careful not to bump into objects, or even shielding from other people's watches while in crowded places.
> 
> although not required of a tool watch, but i was thinking if any experts around here able to advice on how to remove the scratches on the case especially. :thanks


Back to Sinn for case blasting...


----------



## dominichimself

polishammer said:


> Back to Sinn for case blasting...


heh, that will sure take some time to complete though.
any idea that i can DIY? :think:


----------



## KookyKat

My Official First Post, to an Unofficial thread!

On my 40th birthday, instead of throwing me a party or going down to Atlantic City for a night- my wife took me out to a killer Italian restaurant for dinner (diMora) and gave me a special reserve bottle of my favorite bourbon (Blanton's). We aren't wealthy, nor do we blow out for each other on extravagant gifts. So, I figured this was a perfect way to celebrate. It was great.

But, it wasn't over. The waiter brought after-dinner drinks, Frangelico and a Napoleon with a candle...the place was packed, but after the wine guy, server and bussers were done butchering a chorus of 'Happy Birthday' - they presented me a giftbag. I looked at my wife and she was smiling.

In it, a familiar stealthy black box with a brand-spanking new Sinn U-1 on bracelet. 

How she knew? Who cares?!?! Good girl.

Her brother (manitoujoe) is a diver watch wonk. He educated me a bit. Referred me to this site where I have been lurking in the weeds. But my wife must have snooped on my google searches, eBay and explorer history. This was my Grail (As you folks call it - hee hee) and she 'chose wisely'. She got it from Watchbuys and said the gentleman was as nice as he was informative.

Anyway- the watch is awesome, accurate, thick and mint. I wear it every day. Still looks factory fresh. 

I wear it in shorts or in a suit. 

I do have a dressy Raymond Weil Parsifal for such occasions, but you never know when you have to change a tire or swim for safety!

Recently, I thought about accessorizing with a Zulu strap....nah!


----------



## Argabright

I'm guessing these are not TYPICAL results (and who knows if this is what I'll see down the road), but the watch is ACCURATE. To the tune of losing 1 sec. in four days! Better than my only COSC watch (a Breitling).

I received the U1 Thursday and it exceeded my extremely high expectations!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*The 4 year 8 month U2 ownership experience update*

Hey Sinners!!

Long time me no come by, but me never forget this place!

Time for the latest update on my beloved Sinn U2 ownership experience. Gotta admit, that these updates have become easier to do as pics really aren't required. If you scan back at the last pics I put up, well, the watch looks exactly the same, with no noticeable difference in appearance. Except for the aforementioned bezel bump of several years ago, my U2 looks pristine. The only difference is a slight bluing of the site glass but nothing really dark or foreboding and a warning to get a service done. Looks like it's got at least a year of wear ahead of it before it's time to look in that direction.

How much have I worn it since the last update?, well, gotta say it's got about another 100ish hours on it so it's gotta have close to 2000 hours (kind of losing track of the wear time :roll::roll of wear with about 1600ish on the steel bracelet. And, speaking of the bracelet, the links have taken a good kicking and is pretty much the same as I reported back in November 2009. Here's a link for the report and pics...>

https://www.watchuseek.com/2468797-post339.html

I haven't worn it as much as I used to as it shares time on my wrist with my old 1983 G-shock and my eco-drive promaster tough and my old 1970 Seiko 1605-8110 but I do wear it out in the canoe and occasionally out biking. It's been getting some wrist time of late and I can report that it's running 45 seconds fast a week which is pretty good for a watch closing in on it's fifth birthday....and having been highly abused!!! b-)

Crystal is still blemish free, and that includes the outer a/r coating.

Anyway, for those who really need a few pics, here's a link to the last update and the pics I put up there, really, the U2 is in the exact same condition, could have taken those pics yesterday!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/2466813-post338.html

So, what's it been through since then, Well, another winter for one and all that goes with it and some swimming this year and a lot of biking and canoeing. It really only received one really good bang (putting the canoe on the racks) and as usual, survived with no damage. Summer's not too good for the wear time for the U2, as I prefer to wear the lighter titanium eco-drive and the g-shock but as fall approaches, I start turning an eye in it's direction and it takes the lion's share of wear.

I'll keep reporting on the ownership experience as it will continue. This probably is the best documented U2 in existence as I've been reporting on it's ownership experience here in this thread since I bought it in December 2005. Any questions, put 'em up and I'll try to respond as quick as I can.

Anyway, all for now, see you

Tim, heading for my morning coffee before going canoeing on the Mountjoy R.
cheers, from Timmins, Ontario


----------



## smoz

I enjoy the updates Tim, was thinking recently that we hadn't heard from you about your U series watches recently.

I don't lead anywhere near as active a lifestyle as you but I managed to mark my U1W earlier this year, it picked up a ding on the bezel (by the 25 minute mark) and one of the lugs while I was on holiday, it seems that Portuguese lamp posts are made out of something even tougher than tegimented steel. The mark isn't too noticable, I haven't managed to take a photograph that shows it.


----------



## Willieboy

Count me in:


----------



## andrewj

Ive got a Sinn U2. I purchased when they were first released. Its been a total disaster. Firstly the strap clasp broke(6 months), ridiculously expensive to replace. Then it became unreliable at time keeping, gaining or losing time erratically, it fooled me a few times. It cost 300 Euro's to repair, I wore it for a few months and its broken again this time total dead.(5 months to repair) Its an expensive watch, and I use it for what I thought it was made for, its not up to the job, looks great and if you work in an office it may last, out here its just an expensive unreliable watch, I find the date hard to read, and its not a watch to trust your life on. I get the feeling that Sinn are doing well making good looking watches that look tough but believe me they are not. I got a box of bits from my first repair, they literally replaced the entire working mechanism. Its for posers.:---(


----------



## Willieboy

andrewj said:


> Ive got a Sinn U2. I purchased when they were first released. Its been a total disaster. Firstly the strap clasp broke(6 months), ridiculously expensive to replace. Then it became unreliable at time keeping, gaining or losing time erratically, it fooled me a few times. It cost 300 Euro's to repair, I wore it for a few months and its broken again this time total dead.(5 months to repair) Its an expensive watch, and I use it for what I thought it was made for, its not up to the job, looks great and if you work in an office it may last, out here its just an expensive unreliable watch, I find the date hard to read, and its not a watch to trust your life on. I get the feeling that Sinn are doing well making good looking watches that look tough but believe me they are not. I got a box of bits from my first repair, they literally replaced the entire working mechanism. Its for posers.:---(


Hmmm! Hope the rest of your day goes better.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Update on my update...pics*

Went to the park today on the bike and took the U2 with me to take a few pics to further illustrate its condition as described a few posts back.

Ok, this is with about 2000 hours of wear over 56 months and with about 1600 hours on the bracelet.




























And here's a pic of the site glass, note the coloring is a faint blue









Here's a couple of shots of the scratched up bracelet



















Now, keep in mind that the bracelet has been through hell, so I think it held up well, in any case, I really like a scratched up bracelet, sort of like showing off your battle scars.

Anyway, all is well with the U2. Very tough, very durable, very reliable.

cheers from a hot and hazy timmins,
tim


----------



## radarcontact

Terrific thread!!

Thank you all for shedding light about your personal experience with the Sinn U-series - now I am love with all of them. Currently I am craving the U1, although I was attracted first to U2, but the U1 slowly began to grow on me. I see that a lot of people who own the U1 and are happy with it were considering buying the U2...I hope that I will not regret my decision.

I realise the technological innovations in U2 are absolutely great...but there is something in the contemporary look of U1 that draws me in, the perfect tool watch! Thanks to your posts I am now much more confident in my choice.

Tim, very special thanks to you...  I see that your ecellent experience with the U2 is featured at the official Sinn webpage: 
Sinn Uhren: Tim Thompson |>


----------



## slivver71

i got my sinn u1 about 2 wks ago. it's a 2007 model and i was a bit reluctant to get one this old. the previous owner stated it was his daily wear for about 2 years. well let me tell you, the thing still looks brand new! i've fallen in love with this watch and it's definately a keeper (forbidding any family emergencies,etc :-(). it runs at about +3 sec/day and has excellent wrist presence. i got it w/ the rubber strap and even though i like the look if the strap, i ended up selling it since it's gonna sit in the box and never be worn. i heard about some of the qc issues a few other owners have had w/ the u series, but i wanted to check one out in person. so far, no regrets :-!!


----------



## radarcontact

Congrats on your new watch - wear it in good health! I had ordered mine U1 brand new from Germany 2 days ago .... and constantly keep track of the progress of the shipment. The watch is still in Austria... so I have to be patient at least 2 more days... I wish I had upgraded my UPS service.....


----------



## slivver71

radarcontact said:


> Congrats on your new watch - wear it in good health! I had ordered mine U1 brand new from Germany 2 days ago .... and constantly keep track of the progress of the shipment. The watch is still in Austria... so I have to be patient at least 2 more days... I wish I had upgraded my UPS service.....


congrats to you as well!!! post a pic when you receive it :-!!!!


----------



## arrenegado

Hello Sinn maniacs :-!

This is my experience, after a failed attempt to buy a U1 through the official store for Spain and Portugal, went into official contact with Sinn in Germany and spent four days my Sinn was in my hands.

The experience of buying a watch that had never seen only in photographs and by reports in forums went well, I was well attended and people from Sinn in Germany are of great sympathy.

Now a picture of my new Sinn U1.



Regards

J Vargas


----------



## MrMilshark

Hi everyone!

I've cashed in for a new Sinn U1 on the stainless steel bracelet. I've had this watch on the original silicon-strap earlier, but gave it away to my cousin because he hadn't had any watch in many,many years. Now i have sold out the most of my collection of watches, except three pieces, because i had just too many watches, and didn't use more than a few of them. I came back for a new U1 on another round, it's the only watch i've earlier had, that i've regret to sell or give away, and therefore i had to retrieve it;-) I've been looking into this thread so many times and some others with fantastic pictures of the U1. The piece i now have arrived on friday, and has been on my wrist since, keeping very good time, +5 sec. in three days, that's more than accurate enough for me :-! The bezel is very tight and nice, not to much movement back or forth at all. I think from now i will rather buy new,different straps to swap instead of complete watches, because this will defenitely be my watch-to-go and daily beater for a long time. I've had both the U1 and U2 earlier, great watches both of them, but for me the U2 was a little overkill with all its specs, but the U1 is just like i want a watch. It is a very clean-looking design, tough and robust and very testosteron-bombb-) For me the U1 has become an iconic piece already, a cult watch from Sinn, and i really like a watch every watch-fanatic can refer to as "the U1" or "the U2" :-! That's something cool that makes this watches so special and unique for my part. Thank you Sinn

best regards

Robert


----------



## jeremysan

Dear all, 

New to the forum. 

Need help on whether to choose U1, U2 or UX. Do they all come in 44mm only?

Does Sinn do 46mm watches? if Sinn does..what are the model numbers? can't seem to find it in the website.

thanks!


----------



## HR F1

jeremysan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> New to the forum.
> 
> Need help on whether to choose U1, U2 or UX. Do they all come in 44mm only?
> 
> Does Sinn do 46mm watches? if Sinn does..what are the model numbers? can't seem to find it in the website.
> 
> thanks!


The U1, U2 and UX all come in 44mm but there was a limited edition U series called the "Ultimate U" that came in a 47mm and was made for The Hour Glass:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-ultimate-u-47mm-u-series-331210.html

Other than the Ultimate U, I don't think Sinn makes any other watches in that large of a diameter.


----------



## rockmastermike

bought a pre-loved ('06) recently just a few days ago. the rubber strap is just a comfortable as everyone says, but the U1 looks great on strap, Zulu, leather, pretty much anythign you can throw at it.

the bezel has a little play in it, but she is 4 years old. solid clockwise, but has a little play going counter-clockwise.

AR coating has not been an issue for me. this is my 1st double AR so I'm probably still in the honeymoon phase of looking at the dial and feeling like I could touch the hands.


----------



## TBD

I have finally realised the killer feature of the U1 (beyond it rugged case, tough styling): it is the long and end-weighted sweep second hand. I've been looking at a number of (mechanical) watches and some appeal subliminally. It is those that have a long second hand so the smoooooth sweep is clearly apparent. Those without or with a stunted, subdial or very narrow second hand feel less exciting to me somehow. Mind you a mechanical watch without the giveaway smooth sweep of a second hand may as well be a quartz.....:rodekaart

TBD


----------



## mebiuspower

Just got the tegimented clasp (for the rubber strap) from Watchbuys tonight. Definitely think this is what the watch should've come with.


----------



## shingo

After wanting one for a long time, I just bought a U1. I have a waterproof sinn strap, a rubber sinn with deployment strap, but wanted to see what it would look like on a Zulu. Let me know what you think.


----------



## dnslater

The U1 has been my grail for a long time, but I never thought I could see myself spending over $500 or $600 on a watch, let alone over $1k. After acquiring a small collection of affordable automatic divers (the usual Seikos and a few micro brews), I decided that while I liked all my watches, I didn't like the fact that they each got only a few days per month of wrist time, and started to think it might be nice to downsize the collection, and maybe have one nice watch that I could wear most of the time. On impulse, I bought a pre-owned U1 on the sales forum the other day at a great price and it showed up yesterday. I had three of my divers sold by the time the watch showed up yesterday, and I love it so much, I might even sell more, as I don't see other watches getting much wrist time. Haven't owned it very long, but I thought I would at least give my initial impressions, and can update after more wear.









*Impressions:*
After owning a variety of nice Micro Brews in the $300-$500 range I often wondered if watches costing two or three times that price were much of an upgrade. I still maintain that my $550 Halios Bluering is the best sub $600 value that there is, and was a bit of a skeptic that a watch costing twice that could be that much better. I have to say that the U1 is definitely better, although there is not one specific aspect or reason why. The superiority is through the intangibles. Everything is just much better thought out than the Chinese cased micros. Some of the boutique divers are very nice, although there is not a lot of R&D or up front testing, and little issues tend to crop up, such as minor issues with the dials or bezels. Sometimes there are issues with the fit of the bracelet. The U1 seems well executed in every way. My first impression was to be surprised at the weight. I have owned heavier watches, but the U1 is surprising because it looks relatively compact, especially on rubber. 
*








Dial:*
As an Architect, the modern German design of the dial and hands was a major selling point. Unique from anything else out there and really stands out. The AR coated sapphire is amazing. My wife and a coworker both noted how clear the glass was as their first comments. I was curious how the Lume would be as I have heard mixed reviews. While it is no match for my Seiko divers or my Bluering, it really isn't that bad and it if functional. The good thing is that it is pure white, which is important to the design. C3 would look bad with the greenish tint in daylight. BGW9 might be an option for them in the future, I'm not sure if it is as nice of a white as the C1 that Sinn uses though. I was a little surprised that the lume on the minute hand wasn't very evenly applied.
*








Case/Bezel:*
Case really has to be seen in person to be appreciated. A really nicely designed chunk of steel. Love the dark tint the sub steel has. I like that although it has a 1000m rating, it is not overly thick and will fit nicely under a shirt sleeve. Overall the watch wears closer to the 42mm of my Orange Monster. Bezel clicks very firmly and is well dampened. The lugs are narrower than they look in photos, which I really like. Sub Steel is amazing, especially the tegemented bezel. I am the third owner and it looks brand new. Not a single scratch. I am not overly anal, however I love the fact that I can wear the watch everyday and not worry about the normal scratches. My Orange Monster will still humbly serve beater duties for risky situations (cooking, playing with the kids and yard work is about a risky as it gets for my typical day), as I can't afford to risk scratching a diver that I spent this much on.

*Strap:*
Being a bracelet guy, I was also surprised at how much I love the watch on rubber. I even think I prefer rubber to the bracelet as it makes the watch head pop, and the rubber matches the velvety black dial perfectly. Clasp is enormous, but does seem to balance out the watch head nicely, and is a good bit of engineering.

Overall, the watch is my grail, and I couldn't be more pleased. Looked and felt even better in person.

Edit, hasn't left my wrist in 4 days and the watch is -2 seconds total.


----------



## 1greenthumb

Time to start the ticker. It's been 3 day now since I've received my U1. Got it on Wednesday 1/5. I much prefer the bracelet over the rubber strap, we'll see.
Greg
Va Beach


----------



## spvwolfy

*The U1 has also been a Grail of mine for a long time. I was FINALLY able to get one. I did a trade with a friend. I LOVE this watch. The rubber strap is very comfortable. I have small (6 1/2) wrists, and this watch feels great on my wrist. I love everything about this watch. *


----------



## jomppeli

just got mine this morning. very nice, just the right size (small 6,5 inch wrist at the thinnest part).

people who normally don't notice watches said it looks very nice and ended up staring at it for long times.

hasn't lost/gained a second yet. absolutely love this piece, i had my doubts while waiting for delivery but it is simply the nicest watch i have ever handled.

will post back in a week or two with pics and report if its keeping good time and staying in shape! thanks for the thread sinners, this was the last push i needed to splurge.


----------



## rgrcollier

> After wanting one for a long time, I just bought a U1. I have a waterproof sinn strap, a rubber sinn with deployment strap, but wanted to see what it would look like on a Zulu. Let me know what you think.


Shingo, that is one good looking watch/strap combo! I am a Damasko owner and was trolling through the Sinn forum and I must say WOW!
The color matches up NICE!


----------



## Aramith

hugel said:


> - the date is so small as to be almost unreadable. Presumably this was added as an afterthought. Either leave it out or make it big enough to read!


Yes, but IMO thats a good thing - after all, U1 is a superb diving watch, and the idea behind making the date window small is not to distract the diver from being able to easily read the time, while submerged.


----------



## bishop

Shingo - This is fantastic photo and strap combo. When I get my U1, I will have to order this Zulu strap.


----------



## tha1000

I've had my SDR for about 3 months now and I am having a difficult time avoiding the slippery slope that leads to becoming a U watch collector.... I want one of every variant.


----------



## Hooraybeers

to all the sinn u1 owners who purchased the zulu strap.. what size (20mm, 22mm, 24mm) fits the best?? and what buckle 2 or 4?


----------



## jbsf3

22mm fits perfect, I prefer the 2 buckle.


----------



## Hooraybeers

jbsf3 said:


> 22mm fits perfect, I prefer the 2 buckle.


Thank you.. i was thinking about getting both the 2 and 4 buckle. there pretty cheap compared to oem sinn straps.


----------



## neil1970

here's mine - about 4 months old now, still lovin' it


----------



## TBD

Still loving min U1 SDR especially the bracelet it came with. To put it on a strap would dilute the bauhaus feel of the thing. Considering buying my wife a U200 for the style (which she loves) but it is just tooo thick.

TBD


----------



## raonull

This thread shall not die!
So another U1(-T) up here in the great white north. Had just over a week. So yes I got the fully tegimented version (on bracelet). Ordered and shipped with in a week from watchbuys as I happened to time it well for both a this (considered an SE so limited availability-preordered for September-got it in August and they are all gone) and it looks like Sinn is doing *another price hike this* *September* so I beat that too. phew!

Anyway here is how I got there.
-I got inspired after buying wedding rings and frothing over the mechanics of the Concord CI (mega expensive) in store. I got thinking-
"I hate batteries (and the maintenance that goes with them) in my watch-I want something that don't need em."

-I thought I could compromise with an automatic Welder or U-Boat (the most interesting were too expensive) as they reminded me of the Concord. But they seemed a bit too delicate. AKA Luxury watches. On forums both seemed to get scatched up really easily.

-For toughness I started checking out the divers watch forums. But the Rolex-typical dive watch just bores me (as great as they may be). My previous watch a Citzen Navigator just seemed too cluttered with stuff I stopped caring about. So did most of the dive watches out there. Then I saw a Kobold (Soarway) at twice the price(of the Sinn) that ticked a lot of boxes. But they also mentioned Sinn in the same forum so I checked them out.

-Then I found it. I saw the UI and fell in love. Right price. Simple, uncluttered design (like the Kobold).
Then the u-boat steal factor was the clincher. I wanted something that wouldn't damage easily-I was thinking titanium (or some other tough metal-my wedding ring is tunsten and platinum) but is not much more scratch resistant than steal. If anyone else did u-boat steal it would be some LE (but the price of a car). And fully tegimented as an option? Well really if I want to spend a good amount of money on a 'tough watch' if there is a less compromised option for just a bit more-well why not?!

So thats what I did. Love it.


----------



## Kaiser J

I've been wearing an Omega Seamaster for over ten years now, but while it was being serviced I bored of the digital watch serving in its stead. Suddenly I became interested in watches again, but was looking for something different - one day while standing on line at lunch I noticed two other Omega Seamasters... 

I came across the Sinn U1 (actually the limited edition all-black stealth model) and became very interested in the brand. I spent some time in Germany and always have had a passion for German automobiles (especially Audis), and Sinn's technological innovations appealed to me. When I discovered that Sinn and Audi had collaborated, my interest deepened. 

Though I haven't dived in some time - and dive computers have reduced dive watches to secondary or tertiary devices at best - I expect a dive watch to perform as advertised. Unfortunately I've owned a high-end dive watch that showed condensation in the casing after a dive in a swimming pool...the U1 appeared able to deliver the performance I expected.

The upcoming price increased was enough to get me off the bench and to purchase a U1 from Watchbuys.

So far I'm very happy with my purchase. After two weeks, the watch runs just under six seconds fast per day - well within acceptable parameters. I had been concerned that the 44mm case wouldn't fit well on my 6.5" wrist, but the U1 wears terrific. I'll voice some disappointment with the rubber strap - I found that it never looked clean and seemed to attract dust and lint like a magnet. I've already replaced it with the Sinn bracelet and consider it much improved - the bracelet matches the matte gray steel perfectly. I hope to dive with it in the next year, but so far it has survived a few trips to the pool with no problems.

I doubt this will be the last Sinn I purchase...


----------



## smc77

Been wearing my new U1 for a week now. It is built like a tank! I was looking for a quality watch to wear while at work (I am in construction) that could take a bit of a beating. The tegementing process makes this watch incredibly durable (got it on a tegemented bracelet). The second day I had it I turned around quickly and accidentaly whacked the bezel against a poplar wood door jamb. Put a big dent in the door jamb with not even a scratch on the watch! It is fantastic to have a watch brand that foregoes the all too common marketing and paid celebrity endorsements for investments in technological advancement. I also really appreciate that the styling is modern while maintaining a distinct utilitarianism. No over-stylized bling, just a genuine tool watch who's striking looks also happen to be purely functional. 

The AR coating is smudge prone, but I am a nerd and carry a microfiber cloth in my pocket that keeps the crystal nice and invisible. 

As for the movement... running around 8sec fast, hopefully it'll cool down a bit in the coming weeks. Not at all unhappy with accuracy though. Well within an acceptable range for me. 

Overall, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Kaiser J

smc77 said:


> As for the movement... running around 8sec fast, hopefully it'll cool down a bit in the coming weeks. Not at all unhappy with accuracy though. Well within an acceptable range for me.


About 3 weeks in now - my U1 started about +6 seconds fast per day. Now it is running +3.5 seconds fast. Couldn't be happier. Curious to see where it eventually settles.


----------



## Odin43

I am a few weeks in on my U1 SDR which I picked up from a forum member. My friend has a 757 UTC that became my introduction to the brand. I didn't want to get the same watch as him but I wanted a Sinn for sure. I was thinking about the 857 until I saw the U1 SDR. The black bezel really caught my attention so I started looking for one and this one magically appeared on the sales forum.

I have the bracelet, the rubber, a nato and a nice leather strap. I've tried and liked each but love the bracelet so that's what it wears.

It runs about 10 seconds fast per day which is a little high but I am monitoring it. It seems to run faster when I am not wearing it so I am experimenting with different positions. Face up seems fastest.

All in all I am very happy with the watch.


----------



## subdiver

.http://www.sinn.de/en/Joerg_Knillmann_on_a_special_tour.htm


----------



## subdiver

.http://www.sinn.de/en/Joerg_Knillmann_on_a_special_tour.htm


----------



## subdiver

*New experience report*

There is a new experience report on the Sinn-Website about the U2.

Sinn Uhren: Jörg Knillmann on a special tour


----------



## Zidane

*Re: New experience report*



subdiver said:


> There is a new experience report on the Sinn-Website about the U2.
> 
> Sinn Uhren: Jörg Knillmann on a special tour


Awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## raonull

Odin43 said:


> It runs about 10 seconds fast per day which is a little high but I am monitoring it. It seems to run faster when I am not wearing it so I am experimenting with different positions. Face up seems fastest.
> 
> All in all I am very happy with the watch.


Interesting. I also tend to leave my watch (a UI) face up when I take it off at night and I'd say it has lept ahead in time a bit.
Still loviing this watch! Not a stickler for that time exact thing. But it has taken a direct hit (accidentily of course) with a heavy stick from my now 4 year old-but I bet you can't prove it happened in court-as the U1 shrugged it off. No issue.

But I am curious has anyone here tried the Sinn 757/857 teg steel bracelet with a U series? Apparantly it works (according to Watchworks).
My watch (fully T) is flawless except for the clasp area as other have reported. Is the clasp istself fully Teg'ed on the ( 757/857 )?
Seems so trivial - I know - but the rest of the setup is so bullet proof-why not go all the way if you can? :-d


----------



## JonesAndrew

Hello all.
I'm looking at a U1W (or the SDR).
I want to wear it 24/7 otherwise I'm not interested. Can anyone tell me how their watch faired, whats the lume like and it's readability at night?
How is it on the wrist? (every day that is?) I'm going to wear it everywhere and it's going to have a hard life at work.
Any other thoughts or opinions would be helpful.
Thanks & have fun,
Andrew


----------



## Kaiser J

I've been experimenting a bit lately to see which overnight position most benefits my U1's accuracy. So far, I've found when left on the side, I can expect a gain of +5 seconds per day. 

Since resetting my U1 for daylight savings time, I've been leaving the watch face down at night. So far, it has been running +2 seconds per day when consistently left in this position. I'm very pleased with this level of accuracy.


----------



## TheRegulator

U2S arrived yesterday. My second Sinn. Very excited.


----------



## Kaiser J

My U1 really seems to like the dial down position at night. After two weeks since DST, it has gained +21 seconds - approximately +1.5 seconds per day. Really pleased with this level of accuracy.


----------



## bravoecho

Hi guys,

1- I'm about to pull the trigger on U2 SDR (tegimented case & clasp), but need to clarify a point. All diving watches have He gas release valve, but U2 does not.. 

Is this related to low pressure technology or there is something else to balance pressure and release He gas at -2000m depth?

2- What is service interval for U2 and how much it costs in average?

Thanks for replies.


----------



## Kein Unsinn

Just want to say its 5 years old now and still running good and strong. No service so far. :-! Keeps acceptable time. I adjusted it - kept time perfect - danged into a concrete pole - it lost 10 secs/day - adjusted again - ran on spot for 3 months - danged into metal - -7. I havent bothered to adjust it since.

Sits perfect on my small arm. Love it and wear it almost daily. Doublesided AR is wonderful. Normal cleaning is saliva + the sweater and you can hardly see it has a glass! 

I am mostly a desktopdiver so its not encoutering any hardship but some saltwater which is easily flushed off.

If you want something not worn by everyone, like the looks and is OK with ETA 2824 - U1 is a good option.

Best Regards


----------



## subseasniper

I have just had a positive experience with 'Chronomaster' who is one of the official SINN resellers in the UK. Part of the clasp on my Sinn U1 SDR rubber strap with large deployant broke. I emailed them and, as my watch was just within its warranty they asked me to send the strap to them.

I got it back two days later with a brand new clasp, which I noticed, has had a slight redesign since I purchased my watch and the wetsuit extension sits much tighter.

Very happy with this level of service, couldn't ask for more.

Oh, the U1 is still going strong after two years of contstant wearing in all conditions and subject to mega abuse.

SINN watches rule


----------



## mrscary

hello everyone, newbie here,just got a u1000, love the watch but i have 1 question has anyone had their ar coating stained? the crystal appears to have light water marks that will not clean off. i wear the watch 24/7 and have not spilled any chemicals on it,just normal wear, pool ,shower etc. anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Yogi bear

Mate
I'm a newbie as well got the GSG9.....Love it thou not very good experience with Australian importer...need to send back to Germany!!!
The markings on Tegimented bezel do not line up with face markings!!!! Not happy!!
Anyone got same drama?


----------



## metatime

My UX is just over two years old now and my AR has been scratched for a while (I can't remember when). I managed to get a couple of good shots of the scratch today so I'm posting them up:

















The scratch is quite evident between the 3rd and 5th markers. There's actually another scratch, more like a ding, near the edge between the 9th and 10th marker - you should be able to make out the spot on the second photo.

The scratched AR was annoying at first but I've learnt to ignore it. I still love my UX though and think it looks good... I probably won't do anything about it till it is time for a service. I will ask for the AR to be removed then.


----------



## opusx

hi Guys

Owned my Sinn U1 since 2006 or 2007 I can't really recall as it has been a while. I bought my Sinn U1 when i was working in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Bought it for a really good price too. Although i can't recall how much already.

Been my main beater/everyday watch. I own several other watches but the Sinn is my go to watch. 12 months ago i changed the strap to the 4.8mm Mesh Style by Staib. Now the watch feels like a tank (i love heavy watch) at 240 grams (weighted by my $10 scale). I like to wear my watch like a bracelet, with slight movement on the wrist. But not so much until the watch can rotate around the wrist under normal usage. Yes it is an obsession of mine getting the bracelet length just right.

The submarine steel & crystal has been holding up excellent with no scratch/rubbing mark in sight. Lume is still excellently bright.

Anyway here is a pic with the Staib mesh bracelet.


----------



## chriswild

Hi all,

I have been lurking on this forum for a while and recently purchased a Sinn U2, mainly thanks to the reviews here.

I'm an IT consultant who is into diving and mountaineering in my spare time, and I was initially looking for a watch that would look good with a suit, but that would be also at home in the outdoors. I thought I had found my ideal watch about 14 months ago when I purchased a Doxa Sub750 GMT Sharkhunter, however things did not go well. After about two months of very light usage (worn with the suit only), here was the result:









Basically the orange lettering from the bezel had dropped off on the letter T.

I returned the watch under warranty to Doxa expecting a bashful apology and cost free fix, only to be told that this was normal wear and tear, and that the bill for repair would be £254 plus postage both ways, which ended up being another £100 after import duty was paid. I posted to the Doxa forum on this site, expecting support form my fellow Doxa owners, only to be told that the watches look better with the odd 'war wound'. My post and it's replies have since mysteriously been deleted.

Since then my Doxa has been relegated to a piece of jewelary that looks great with a suit but that I can't trust in the outdoors, and a couple of months ago I decided to try and find a second watch that would be tough enough to wear when I'm not at work without me worrying about it. I found this site, and the rest is history  My U2 arrived on Friday and I absolutely love it.

To be honest the build quality makes the Doxa feel like a child's toy. The Bezel in particular has a superb feel to it that screams German engineering.

I was worried about it looking too big on my wrist, but it wears much smaller than I expected - I'll post some wrist shots at the weekend but it is comparable in size to the Doxa.

Thanks again to all the active members of this forum for helping me to decide to buy the U2, and I'll be checking in regularly


----------



## CMSgt Bo

subseasniper said:


> I have just had a positive experience with 'Chronomaster' who is one of the official SINN resellers in the UK. Part of the clasp on my Sinn U1 SDR rubber strap with large deployant broke. I emailed them and, as my watch was just within its warranty they asked me to send the strap to them.
> 
> I got it back two days later with a brand new clasp, which I noticed, has had a slight redesign since I purchased my watch and the wetsuit extension sits much tighter.
> 
> Very happy with this level of service, couldn't ask for more.
> 
> Oh, the U1 is still going strong after two years of contstant wearing in all conditions and subject to mega abuse.
> 
> SINN watches rule


Congrats on your new U1. BTW, Neil at Chronomaster has a reputation for superior customer service and satisfaction.


----------



## mebiuspower

2 great Us!


----------



## Schmed

Added this U1 SDR to the watch box. My UX has been one of my favorites of all time, so I've been hunting for this one for a while.


----------



## migdeluxe

Fellow Sinn devotees: am hoping I can draw on your experience of Sinn repairs before sending my 4 yr old UX 2B to Germany. It has always kept excellent time up until the past few months so I think the battery is on the way out, though the second hand has yet to start jumping in 4-second intervals as the manual says it should. But whilst I'm sending it over I may as well see if they can address 3 other issues (well, at least 2, the other may not be an issue) at the same time. I wanted to ask you about these before I contact Sinn.

1 - The lume has gradually changed colour over the years and is now an unpleasant light brown, and a bit patchy at that. Is this something others have experienced, and if so can Sinn fix this?

2 - I have managed after pretty much daily wear to accrue 2 very small scratches on the face (surprisingly one of which came from a cat's tooth - beware!). Can Sinn get rid of these?

3 - Since the day it arrived the second hand has had the weirdest behaviour. It does two things which I've always thought curious. Firstly every time it moves forward a second it 'goes too far' and then slowly (1/2 sec?) bounces back a short distance to the correct position before then moving forward again. The guy I bought it off said this is standard for the oil-filled watches... Secondly the other thing it does is (after it has settled in its final resting place before moving on to the next second) not perfectly point at the minute marker on the face underneath. Oh yeah and for both of these oddities it only does them some of the way round each minute, i.e. neither are consistently present. So my question re both of these is again have others the same experience and if so can Sinn fix them?

Thanks, hopefully


----------



## CMSgt Bo

migdeluxe said:


> Fellow Sinn devotees: am hoping I can draw on your experience of Sinn repairs before sending my 4 yr old UX 2B to Germany. It has always kept excellent time up until the past few months so I think the battery is on the way out, though the second hand has yet to start jumping in 4-second intervals as the manual says it should. But whilst I'm sending it over I may as well see if they can address 3 other issues (well, at least 2, the other may not be an issue) at the same time. I wanted to ask you about these before I contact Sinn.
> 
> 1 - The lume has gradually changed colour over the years and is now an unpleasant light brown, and a bit patchy at that. Is this something others have experienced, and if so can Sinn fix this?


Yes, Sinn will replace the dial and hands and will refill the watch with a new, non yellowing oil. You can read more about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-ux-hydro-vs-u1-cost-maint-389377.html



migdeluxe said:


> 2 - I have managed after pretty much daily wear to accrue 2 very small scratches on the face (surprisingly one of which came from a cat's tooth - beware!). Can Sinn get rid of these?


If you specify this in your request, they'll replace the crystal.



migdeluxe said:


> 3 - Since the day it arrived the second hand has had the weirdest behaviour. It does two things which I've always thought curious. Firstly every time it moves forward a second it 'goes too far' and then slowly (1/2 sec?) bounces back a short distance to the correct position before then moving forward again. The guy I bought it off said this is standard for the oil-filled watches... Secondly the other thing it does is (after it has settled in its final resting place before moving on to the next second) not perfectly point at the minute marker on the face underneath. Oh yeah and for both of these oddities it only does them some of the way round each minute, i.e. neither are consistently present. So my question re both of these is again have others the same experience and if so can Sinn fix them?


That is normal, it's called the UX bounce. You can read about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-ux-gsg-bounce-alignment-523652.html


----------



## migdeluxe

Immensely helpful reply CMSgt. Have looked at the other threads you cite and am now massively better informed. Never bothered to go on any forums before as had no problems but now I see I've been missing out. Thanks


----------



## CMSgt Bo

migdeluxe said:


> Immensely helpful reply CMSgt. Have looked at the other threads you cite and am now massively better informed. Never bothered to go on any forums before as had no problems but now I see I've been missing out. Thanks


Welcome to the forum, we have a bunch of knowledgable and helpful folks here. But be forewarned, hanging around here can be dangerous to your wallet. ;-)


----------



## SwissTony

I bought a Sinn 556 about 4 months ago and while it is a lovely piece to wear and looks terrific, I must say I'm not too impressed by its performance. First of all a nasty scratch appeared on the front sapphire crystal only couple of weeks after getting it. I have absolutely no idea where and how it might have got there, because I've been very gentle with it the whole time. I have a strong feeling that it's not an actual sapphire crystal at all.

The other issue is the power reserve. It's never more than 8 hours. Usually about 6-7 hours. I wear the watch 16-18 hours every day and only let it sit on its back during the night. In other words I have to wind it every morning. I'm fairly new to the world of mechanical watches but still automatics shouldn't behave like this. When it's up and running it does keep time very well.

Also a minor issue is the weak, almost nonexistent lume, but I can live with that.

Is it possible that these issues mentioned are merely features, not problems? How easy it is to scratch a sapphire crystal? How many rounds do I have to wind the watch to get longer power reserve? Only couple of hours more would do.

Thanks!


----------



## roachjl

It's been 7 years since Tim posted about his U2. I wonder if he still has the watch? Or if its been serviced? If you are still around, I'm sure we would love to hear.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

roachjl said:


> It's been 7 years since Tim posted about his U2. I wonder if he still has the watch? Or if its been serviced? If you are still around, I'm sure we would love to hear.


Tim last signed into WUS on September 29th, 2010. Chances are he'll never see this.


----------



## DanielW

Hey all, what a wonderfull threat about this wonderfull serie of watches! 

im turning 30 next year my wife said I should get another watch for my birthday (she is getting Longines Conquest Classic automatic for hers this year). I own a 2007 2254 Seamaster allready which I adore, the simplicity yet the fan-tas-tic waved dial was the real deal for me together with the closed swordhands which I like more than the open Bond style hands. The watch is presently send back to Omega for a full check up and I deerly miss it. 

I'm sure the next one should also be a diver, tho I don't go any further than the swimming pool I still like the rudged and sturdy look of it. It fits my regular style of clothing, though my Omega is also great with shirt an tie. I did some investigation and got a tip from my brother (which has also some watches of one is a splendid Oris Swiss Hunter limited) I should look at a Sinn 756. After checking the website I directly knew I want a diver from Sinn, I like the U1 the most. I discussed allready with my wife to go to Frankfurt (4 hour drive from where we live) and check out some models. 

Just a few questions; 

- Planning on getting it with the steel and rubber band with the large clasp, how sturdy is the clasp? I ride a motorcycle a lot, so it should be able to get a beating regarding vibrations.
- I see on the website the clasp is more of a brushed style. The only downside from my Omega is the clasp scratches VERY easy, as it is all smooth. What's the experience with Sinn clasps?
- How usefull is the TEGIMENT coating when used normal, I have a office job, so I dont work with heavy tools like Tim does 
- I dont see a lot of ppl wearing there U's with a nato or zulu strap, is there any particulair reason? 

Thanks for your replies . 

BR,

Daniel


----------



## jbbusybee

My U1 had a great vacation on a WUS F71 NATO.









Also have a look at my video, it did a lot of miles of my Ducati 749 and never let me down.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/my-f...-u1-then-now-review-after-7-years-852087.html


----------



## DanielW

Hey JB, good to hear it does hold well on your motorcylce. As I ride a Triumph 3 cylinder I suppose it will hold up well if it can endure the violence caused by that Ducati (I love the 749S btw) 2 cylinder. Yours looks splendid btw, im also not that carefull so thats good to know.


----------



## GSOguy

Just wanted to comment on the black U2 that I've been wearing for 4 months now. Overall, loving it. Size and weight is perfect. Legibility, awesome. Everything that moves feels top-quality (bezel, crown, bracelet, clasp). But first week, it got some very minor scratches on the bezel and case lugs from normal, light wear that had me worried. Nothing more since then from some harder wear and that makes me think the earlier ones were kind of freak happenings. We'll see. But the rate deviation is truly amazing. Less than 1.5 seconds a day. I've never owned a mechanical watch close to that accurate.


----------



## GSOguy

I'm new to this forum, this issue may have been addressed somewhere else.... but just got NATO straps for my Sinn 857 and U2. The 857 is NOT NATO strap friendly. Clearance between the spring pin and case is minimal, maybe 1mm. Not enough for a quality strap to clear without bending the pin. But the U2 case is carved away slightly between the case lugs, just enough for a quality nylon strap to clear. Nice detail actually.


----------



## GSOguy




----------



## CombatMarine

SwissTony said:


> I bought a Sinn 556 about 4 months ago and while it is a lovely piece to wear and looks terrific, I must say I'm not too impressed by its performance. First of all a nasty scratch appeared on the front sapphire crystal only couple of weeks after getting it. I have absolutely no idea where and how it might have got there, because I've been very gentle with it the whole time. I have a strong feeling that it's not an actual sapphire crystal at all.
> 
> The other issue is the power reserve. It's never more than 8 hours. Usually about 6-7 hours. I wear the watch 16-18 hours every day and only let it sit on its back during the night. In other words I have to wind it every morning. I'm fairly new to the world of mechanical watches but still automatics shouldn't behave like this. When it's up and running it does keep time very well.
> 
> Also a minor issue is the weak, almost nonexistent lume, but I can live with that.
> 
> Is it possible that these issues mentioned are merely features, not problems? How easy it is to scratch a sapphire crystal? How many rounds do I have to wind the watch to get longer power reserve? Only couple of hours more would do.
> 
> Thanks!


Where did you acquire this watch? I have had Sapphire crystal watches going on 26 years now, and have never put a scratch on any of them? As for the power reserve, if you are a sendentary person who doesn't move around much, the watch will not get wound enough to last through the night. A brisk 15 minute walk should be enough to charge up any automatic watch. If that doesn't work into your lifestyle, either buy a watch winder or hand wind the watch 20-30 turns before going to bed.

If you have non-existent lume on your watch, it is probably a fake or a real old model, perhaps some one else can tell us exactly when Sinn came out with the 556 and did the early models have mineral or acrylic crystals


----------



## lawrence3434

Hello, I'am a french man, so sorry for my english. 
Interested to purchase a SINN U1, I have two questions of it. 
- What is the lug to lug of this watch - *length *case (in mm) ? 
- What is a *crystal diameter* ? 
Thanks
Laurent


----------



## Hoppyjr

lawrence3434 said:


> Hello, I'am a french man, so sorry for my english.
> Interested to purchase a SINN U1, I have two questions of it.
> - What is the lug to lug of this watch - *length *case (in mm) ?
> - What is a *crystal diameter* ?
> Thanks
> Laurent


It is approximately 50mm lug-to-lug, crystal is approx 31mm if I recall correctly......


----------



## jeepie

Funny story about my Sinn U1.

I'm six weeks into the ownership experience and must say I'm completely elated with the Sinn U1. I agonized about the size and weight of it as I've puny wrists and do a lot of sport, but the watch wears so well on the silicon strap with the large deployant that it's completely comfortable to wear all day for any activity. I work in a casual office environment and do sport so it's just the perfect everyday hard wearing watch, but it still looks fabulous.

Anyway, I was chatting to my 5 year old son whom we've just bought a watch. He loves numbers and telling the time. He also likes to do races so we got him a digital ladies Timex Ironman sports watch and he can go through the modes and use the stopwatch. It's also waterproof and fairly bullet proof. My youngest son who's 3 then wanted a watch so we got him/found (I've no idea where it came from) a ridiculously oversized bling compass to wear on his wrist which looks a bit like a watch and, given the small proportions of my three year old's wrist, very much in the status bracket for a watch i.e. check out the massive gauche watch I'm wearing, but not altogether different from the Sinn U1 in terms of wrist presence*. *In the case of the U1 of course this is complimentary. However, in the case of his massively oversized luminous yellow, orange and lime green compass it's not.

I was explaining to my eldest that his watch, the Ironman triathlon watch, was like mine in that both the Sinn U1 and the Timex Ironman could take a bashing and they'd still be great. Since he did a lot of sport, and I did, we needed a similar watch that we could bash and not worry. However, my youngest's compass watch was fragile and couldn't be submerged, so we emphasized the difference between the boys' two watches. One was a beater; one wasn't.

I'd got in the habit of asking the boys the time and my five year old would correctly read out the digital display whereas my three year old would always say - 22 past, oddly. After the time telling success we'd "*****" our watches gently to acknowledge the correct time reading and the general appreciation of having a nice watch to wear. I am really not sure why I got into this habit but it seemed harmless as the "*****" was very gentle and reminiscent of "chinking" a pint of fine ale with a close friend. It gave me a good warm feeling.

Some weeks later my eldest with the Timex, and me with the Sinn, are discussing the difference between the watches we owned and the luminous compass monstrosity of my youngest, when my eldest declares that our watches are different from the compass in that they can take a real beating. He then proceeds to perform the "*****" operation against my Sinn U1 but this time it's not a ***** it's a whack as hard as a five year old could - certainly sufficiently hard to break a pint glass. What's more my eldest is elated to discover no damage to his £15 Timex! Superb!

Horrified I carefully check over the Sinn U1 and find not a blemish. After a few deep breaths and smiles of encouragement regarding my son's scientific enquiry, and confirmation that his Timex is fine, I announce guardedly that "I think I'd rather not do that again".....

Full marks to the Sinn U1 so far!


----------



## rosborn

I just became the proud owner of a gently used, pre-owned, UX S. In fact, I just put the watch on for the first time at 17:15 today; so, my assessment may be a bit pre-mature.









I love this watch and am already convinced that the two year wait I went through was well worth it. I am also convinced that I will never, ever, sell or trade this watch.

I sold a Tag Heuer 300M Quartz Aquaracer in order to purchase the Sinn UX S. Though they are both considered diver watches there is a clear difference between the two. The Aquaracer is a beautiful watch with excellent fit and finish. However, the UX S is just more substantial and hearty. The UX S is a very rugged and weighty watch. So much so that I was surprised at just how heavy it is. That being said, the fit and finish of the UX S is just as nice as that of the Aquaracer - in a different way. How different? Well, the Aquaracer is more of a dress diver watch and really not reminiscent of a true dive/tool watch. It is flashy and more elegant than the UX S. Very nice but the Sinn has a presence all its own. Without being flashy in the least, it has a very masculine wrist presence that doesn't allude to any real elegance at all. In fact, it is simple. Yet, it is a technical wonder. The more I read about the UX S, the more I an fascinated about it and the story behind it. Truth be told, I will never push it to the extremes that it is made to withstand but it is REALLY cool to know that it would be able to take that and keep on ticking.

In short, I am extremely happy with my choice of the UX S and I anticipate that the honeymoon will last for quite some time. I have been wearing it for about 4 hours now and I am still looking at it in amazement. Yeah, that's not long but this watch is more than I expected it would be and I consider myself fortunate to be able to wear it.

I will update this post with time.


----------



## AndiS




----------



## rosborn

AndiS said:


> View attachment 1263188


Andi,

Nice watch!

Rob


----------



## Desert

rosborn said:


> I just became the proud owner of a gently used, pre-owned, UX S. In fact, I just put the watch on for the first time at 17:15 today; so, my assessment may be a bit pre-mature.
> 
> View attachment 1261328
> 
> 
> I am also convinced that I will never, ever, sell or trade this watch.
> 
> The Aquaracer is a beautiful watch with excellent fit and finish. However, the UX S is just more substantial and hearty. The UX S is a very rugged and weighty watch. So much so that I was surprised at just how heavy it is. That being said, the fit and finish of the UX S is just as nice as that of the Aquaracer - in a different way. How different? Well, the Aquaracer is more of a dress diver watch and really not reminiscent of a true dive/tool watch. It is flashy and more elegant than the UX S. Very nice but the Sinn has a presence all its own. Without being flashy in the least, it has a very masculine wrist presence that doesn't allude to any real elegance at all. In fact, it is simple. Yet, it is a technical wonder. The more I read about the UX S, the more I an fascinated about it and the story behind it. Truth be told, I will never push it to the extremes that it is made to withstand but it is REALLY cool to know that it would be able to take that and keep on ticking.
> 
> In short, I am extremely happy with my choice of the UX S and I anticipate that the honeymoon will last for quite some time. I have been wearing it for about 4 hours now and I am still looking at it in amazement. Yeah, that's not long but this watch is more than I expected it would be and I consider myself fortunate to be able to wear it.
> 
> I will update this post with time.


Hi Rosborn, really identified with your comments here. Very well written too and it is posts like these which really help me decide on what to purchase myself, given I cannot see these watches due to where I live. So happy you are devoted too and loving your new U2 watch. What a time piece to be hold... Congradulations!!!

Yes indeed, I agree Sinn U2 offers masculine wrist presence, simple yet technical with every bit excellence of fit and finish as an aquaracer. Fascinating German engineering.

Having a puny, but flat wrist circumfrance of only 6.5", I initially dismissed anything with a face diameter of more than 40mm. I am also starting to become more accepting of the tool translates to elegance attitude exuded by tough tool watches. Something I believe James Bond started with the classic Rolex submariner.

Well given these considerations I am reviewing my previous decision to buy a traditional tool/ pilot military style watch. I initially wanted a Damasko DA36 however I am now considering the Sinn U series, particularly future classic beckoning (as some have stated) U1. I am also interested in the quartz versions. I initially wanted EZM3 for its size and cover the field features, but there is somthing about U-Boot Stahl that sounds so sexy. Isn't there!? Heres hoping the girls will agree. Ha haaa...!


----------



## peksii

Love my Sinn U1. Been using it almost a year with rubber strap and now noticed that Finnish authorized dealer has started selling bracelets for price 175€ so had to order one  Waiting for it to come next week.


----------



## balzebub

This is my 3rd week of ownership of the U2, I must admit that it has been a mixed experience.

I bought the U2 to be my dual time beater that i can wear anywhere and do anything in. So far in this respect i am more than satisfied- it flies below the radar which is important for me as i do travel to some not so nice places for work. Durability wise, to date not a single scuff or scratch on any part of the watch, not even the normal stainless steel clasp. I wear it without having to baby it like the rest of my collection and the dual time function works flawlessly.

It also wears smaller than i expected on my 6.5" wrist, is comfortable on the stock rubber strap, i forget that it's on my wrist sometimes. Aesthetics wise, it's a beautiful watch in a simple way, stark white hands and makers makes telling time easy even for my aging eye sight. Bezel action is the best I've experienced so far.

Now for the not so good part about my exprience...Lume wasn't as good as i thought it would be, it's actually dimmer compared to all of my seikos and my Omega SMP 300, but it is sufficient to last through the night till morning. Manufacturing tolerances not as tight when compared to some of my other watches (bigger lug holes on bottom lugs causing stock springbars to wiggle in the lug hole). Accuracy is underwhelming, sometimes +5s per day all the way to +12s per day, depending on how i wear it, but averages to around 6-9s per day over the 3 weeks that i've had it. Any other U2 owners want to chip in on their watch accuracy?

Oh forgot to add, when ever i pull out the crown and turn it to adjust the 12 hour and minute hands, the second hand will move/jump a little as well, is this normal?

Overall still quite happy with it and i do feel that after years of wear, the watch should still look more or less the same as it does now.

IF only i can fix the accuracy issue and i will be a happy man!


----------



## b'oris

I've been watching from the sidelines for some time now and feel like I've turned up to a party a little late;-)

Having said that, this forum gave me the confidence for the first time to buy unseen.....Many thanks for that.

Finally, and believe me it has been quite a process, I have committed to a U1 SDR and having given myself a budget that was some way above the Sinn, I am absolutely delighted with my watch and can't help but think that Sinn represent some of the best value for money around & it great to have underspent on a watch that seems to over-deliver on all levels.

I love avoiding the clichés and I feel like I've really hit the spot with the U1.... Subtly unique and unmistakeable, beautifully engineered and styled it is just a thing of beauty from every angle and I love the fact that I am wearing something that people in the know, know about and those that don't, ask! And no disrespect to Tag, Omega & Rolex owners/fans on one of my first posts, but here in the UK, there are so many real & fake Carrera's, Seamasters & Submariners being wafted around it gives me a slightly smug/warm feeling inside just to wear my U1 and be a little different. I'm not a fan of paying for a brand for the sake of it.

I was quite a fan or Oris but am for now, firmly in the Sinn camp.

Emotive stuff apart.....(not my game really this sort of stuff but) +3 seconds a day so far, impressed by 'all night' lume, tight bezel, super smooth crown to hands action, rubber & bracelet strap quality & comfort.

Thought I'd just sneak a shot in.....although you guys have covered every conceivable angle already with some style!


----------



## dvsrtns

A couple of years after learning about Sinn and their diving watches, I decided that my 30th birthday was the right moment to reward myself with one of their pieces.

Right from the start I knew it was going to be a watch from their 'U' series. I like dive watches and the Sinn U series seems to be build capable to withstand almost anything. The UX was the first one I scratched of my list, because of my preference for mechanical pieces. Even though I really like the U1000, it was second to go because it houses the same Valjoux 7750 movement as my Hamilton. Also I already have two chronographs. This left me to choose between the U1 and the U2.

I ended up choosing the U2 S for several reasons. For one, the U1 is not available with the case, bezel and bracelet in Black Hard Coating. I like the second timezone indicator. The Sinn U2 is still available with the ETA movement.

Below some pictures of my trip to Lapland where the watch is about one week old.

Ice fishing:


----------



## Striky

.


----------



## akitadog

Well, that is why I switched to all Quartz watches, and now a Sinn UX SDR. Can't complain about accuracy any more. Love that fact, and all the other UX benefits.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada



balzebub said:


> This is my 3rd week of ownership of the U2, I must admit that it has been a mixed experience.
> 
> I bought the U2 to be my dual time beater that i can wear anywhere and do anything in. So far in this respect i am more than satisfied- it flies below the radar which is important for me as i do travel to some not so nice places for work. Durability wise, to date not a single scuff or scratch on any part of the watch, not even the normal stainless steel clasp. I wear it without having to baby it like the rest of my collection and the dual time function works flawlessly.
> 
> It also wears smaller than i expected on my 6.5" wrist, is comfortable on the stock rubber strap, i forget that it's on my wrist sometimes. Aesthetics wise, it's a beautiful watch in a simple way, stark white hands and makers makes telling time easy even for my aging eye sight. Bezel action is the best I've experienced so far.
> 
> Now for the not so good part about my exprience...Lume wasn't as good as i thought it would be, it's actually dimmer compared to all of my seikos and my Omega SMP 300, but it is sufficient to last through the night till morning. Manufacturing tolerances not as tight when compared to some of my other watches (bigger lug holes on bottom lugs causing stock springbars to wiggle in the lug hole). Accuracy is underwhelming, sometimes +5s per day all the way to +12s per day, depending on how i wear it, but averages to around 6-9s per day over the 3 weeks that i've had it. Any other U2 owners want to chip in on their watch accuracy?
> 
> Oh forgot to add, when ever i pull out the crown and turn it to adjust the 12 hour and minute hands, the second hand will move/jump a little as well, is this normal?
> 
> Overall still quite happy with it and i do feel that after years of wear, the watch should still look more or less the same as it does now.
> 
> IF only i can fix the accuracy issue and i will be a happy man!


----------



## akitadog

dvsrtns,

Excellent choice. That is a good looking watch. Hope you hooked some fish during your Ice fishing outing.

Akitadog, from the WET coast* of BC Canada*


----------



## Kid_A

amazing picture....should be in Sinn catalogue I guess


peksii said:


> View attachment 1292314
> 
> 
> Love my Sinn U1. Been using it almost a year with rubber strap and now noticed that Finnish authorized dealer has started selling bracelets for price 175€ so had to order one  Waiting for it to come next week.


----------



## rinkel

i used to own a U1 and loved the watch.
i dont know why, but flipped it and felt regret ever since. So last year when i was on a businesstrip in KL i saw one in a shop, didn't hesitate a second a bought it again.
This is one watch i'll never sell again. It is incredibly well built. Also the rubber strap and clasp are the best i have ever seen.


----------



## avrvmadrid

New owner here, very happy so far with my fully teg'd U2. First Sinn, though probably not the last. Much better looking in person, love the grayish tone of the metal


----------



## zeljko

Congratulations!!!


----------



## madridgeback

I have just placed my order with page & cooper so hopefully I will have my u1 by the werkend he threw in a free leather strap aswell


----------



## jeepie

Great. Are you getting any other straps in addition to the leather one Jonathan threw in? Rubber? Bracelet? Waterproof leather?


----------



## madridgeback

For now just the leather as i baught it on the bracelet & i got a couple of NATO's that will fit


----------



## madridgeback

The anticipation is killing me


----------



## cadeallaw

My U1 arrived today- pretty damn awesome and I will say that it exceeds my previous expectations (hang in there madridgeback). I still need to do adjustments to the strap and bracelet, but i'll probably take it to a jewelry store later today. My first Sinn & only second watch- (first watch was a Mondaine Automatic that I bought a few months ago). Thoroughly happy with my purchase


----------



## madridgeback

Cheers cadeallaw hopefully it will be this week as coming from Germany I can't wait


----------



## madridgeback

Well here she is what a watch chunky heavy but somehow light on the wrist & I like the fact that only a true wis will know what it is


----------



## madridgeback




----------



## madridgeback

Does anyone know what the little bottle is for? Oil I presume


----------



## cadeallaw

What does it taste like?


----------



## madridgeback

cadeallaw said:


> What does it taste like?


Not really the answer i was looking for it came in the box, and i don't really intend tasting it lol


----------



## heebs

madridgeback said:


> Not really the answer i was looking for it came in the box, and i don't really intend tasting it lol


It's loctite for your bracelet screws.


----------



## madridgeback

***** said:


> It's loctite for your bracelet screws.


Thanx for that I am glad I didn't taste it now


----------



## cadeallaw

Boom... See, if you would have said that it tastes like "limestone with a hint of anti-freeze", I would have gotten Loctite in a second


----------



## heebs

madridgeback said:


> Thanx for that I am glad I didn't taste it now


I hear it's delicious tho...


----------



## madridgeback

I had fun taking out a link as you have to use both alan keys I got there in the end tho


----------



## Boaters

It is a real pain trying to size a bracelet after that has been applied. I have never had a problem as long as the screws are tightened properly.


----------



## antjama

ups. wrong thread


----------



## b'oris

So, that's 12 months with my U1 & I've just pulled out of a possible sale, for the second time!

It hasn't missed a beat and with the bracelet, red & black rubber & 2 GasGasBones straps, it re-invents itself on a regular basis, undoubtedly draws more attention on the wrist than anything I wear (not just watches) and overall gets a solid 10/10 from me.

Thanks to this forum for making me aware of Sinn in the first instance & Merry Christmas all.

Regards


----------



## madridgeback

b'oris said:


> So, that's 12 months with my U1 & I've just pulled out of a possible sale, for the second time!
> 
> It hasn't missed a beat and with the bracelet, red & black rubber & 2 GasGasBones straps, it re-invents itself on a regular basis, undoubtedly draws more attention on the wrist than anything I wear (not just watches) and overall gets a solid 10/10 from me.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for making me aware of Sinn in the first instance & Merry Christmas all.
> 
> Regards


Only 3 months in but I absolutely agree with you on that point & I will never sell my u1


----------



## plose55

My new U1, great watch but honestly too heavy for my small wrist.


----------



## robdad

plose55 said:


> My new U1, great watch but honestly too heavy for my small wrist.


If it's too heavy try it on a strap. I have large wrists but don't like bracelets because they always add too much weight.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## psedillo

After spending the better part of four years lusting after a U1, I finally pulled the trigger. I was fortunate to find a Sinn U1 W (white limited edition) at a reasonable price and am glad that I made the purchase. One of the first things I did was switch out the white band that it comes with to a black rubber band. While the white is a nice band is a nice touch, it would be dirty within a month. Since I've never owned a Sinn or a U1 for that matter, I was unsure how it would sit on my wrist. Happy to say that it is just the right amount of heft and size that works for me.

While it took four years, glad that I waited for just the right U1.


----------



## Thunderbear

Throwback to Tim P. who convinced me that the U series was tough as nails and could handle Alaska.









Sinn U2 EZM5 on bead blasted coyote NATO over Mountain Hardwear Heracles glove over Outdoor Research PL100 liner gloves, Mountain Hardwear Sub Zero jacket.


----------



## peksii

Picture from last summer. Love my Sinn U1, definitely a keeper!


----------



## wellyite

Got this today and love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

At home in the bush.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markwil

Huge Thread but it's worth it! My U1 from 2008, lost in a trade and returned through an even more complicated trade. At last it's back home looking none the worse for wear! Somewhere down the line I picked up a Tegimented Buckle for the bracelet, and after all these years I see only a few signs of desk diving, on some links of the bracelet!
Another hour and it will be March 1st 2015!!


----------



## DaveandStu

Credit to my son Stu for the pic...my only U..hard to see this one leaving,given the flogging it gets....Dave


----------



## MrMilshark

Ordered my new Sinn U2 directly from the factory outlet in Frankfurt and got it by last wednesday. Have had both the U1 and the U2 earlier. Have flipped them both to finance other watches,but after coming back here and reading all of Tim's fantastic stories of him and his U2 i felt i got to get another U2. First of all i got to say i love the size and the feel of the watch. Though it's 44 mm it doesn't feel like this big on the wrist at all,as many others mention in every review. My watch is running about 4-5 seconds fast a day,which is perfect for me. Probably it will come closer to zero when it breaks in as you call it. I get facinated by this watchbrands technology and the specs of this specific watch. I love it,once again and i think for this time i will keep it and have it as my daily beater. I will try to have some pics posted soon.

best regards Robert


----------



## Semper Jeep

Yesterday I decided I wanted to put my U1 on a NATO so I went to take the bracelet off and one of the spring bars just fell apart right in my hand. o|


This isn't the first time I've switched between the bracelet and a strap but it's definitely the first time anything like this has happened. Oh well. I've called the shop and some new spring bars are on their way to me. No biggie, but I just wanted to gripe.


----------



## Quotron

Semper Jeep said:


> Yesterday I decided I wanted to put my U1 on a NATO so I went to take the bracelet off and one of the spring bars just fell apart right in my hand. o|
> 
> This isn't the first time I've switched between the bracelet and a strap but it's definitely the first time anything like this has happened. Oh well. I've called the shop and some new spring bars are on their way to me. No biggie, but I just wanted to gripe.


How old are the spring bars? Have you ever changed them before?


----------



## Semper Jeep

Quotron said:


> How old are the spring bars? Have you ever changed them before?


I've had the watch a bit less than 2 years and these are the original spring bars. I have removed them on occasion to go from bracelet to NATO and back but never replaced them.


----------



## madridgeback

And they are about £15 a pair which I think is a bit extortionate but luckily I baught a leather strap as an extra with my u1 so I used them when I lost one


----------



## dvsrtns

It's been just over a year now that I got my black U2 S. When I bought it, I knew there is a possibility the black PVD (Physical Vapour Deposition) layer will show the bare metal underneath if damaged. Even though the quality of the layer is good, one of the forum members has shown that the tegimented case underneath is actually harder and therefore more scratch resistant.

(https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/real-test-sinn-u2-s-construction-pvd-test-198493.html)

Because of this, from day one I've been waiting for the moment I will discover a scratch on the case which shows some of the bare metal underneath. This is something I expected to happen and I've accepted it before I even made the purchase.

So sometime this month the moment I anticipated arrived. There was a small scratch on the rotating bezel between 1 and 2 o'clock. I knew I knocked the watch against the metal buckle of my belt, and checked it immediately. And took a picture:









At first I thought the metal underneath was showing. But when I had a closer look I noticed that the color of the scratch looks more like the buckle of the belt than any pictures of U2 watches without PVD coating I could remember.

Which gave me some hope that it was only a surface scratch. So I decided to give it a good wipe with the following result:









The scratch disappeared completely. Caught a lucky break there.

So I decided to give the whole watch and bracelet a good luck. I noticed that after a year of good use wearing it mostly on weekends when performing various activities and on trips and vacations. The PVD coating and the watch as a whole is still in pristine condition.

There is only one small part where I did notice some wear.
The bracelet has a clip which comes in contact with other parts of the bracelet when putting on and taking off the watch. Where the clip touches the bracelet it shows a little bit of wear which can be seen on the next picture.








I can definitely live with that.


----------



## Thunderbear

130 miles of brutal moguls, overflow and corn snow... not a hiccup. Hat tip to Tim P.








edit: edit your photos, kids, resizing is fundamental!


----------



## cadeallaw

sorry if old news, but just came across this on the internetz...B
Badger & Blade give the Sinn U1 'Watch of the Year' honors:
2014 Badger & Blade Awards - Watches - Badger & Blade


----------



## wellyite

cadeallaw said:


> sorry if old news, but just came across this on the internetz...B
> Badger & Blade give the Sinn U1 'Watch of the Year' honors:
> 2014 Badger & Blade Awards - Watches - Badger & Blade


Great article, thanks for posting it. I got to try on a $12750 (NZ) watch the other day. It was a great watch but after a while on my wrist I thought 'I prefer my U1'. Can't wait to take it diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadeallaw

wellyite said:


> Great article, thanks for posting it. I got to try on a $12750 (NZ) watch the other day. It was a great watch but after a while on my wrist I thought 'I prefer my U1'. Can't wait to take it diving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fun article... makes some pretty bold claims, which I of course agree with 100%, but couldn't the photographer get just one picture of the dial sans glare? It is such a striking dial, yet the only thing I can focus on is that damn glare


----------



## rosborn

Nice article. Unfortunately, the writer must not have had access to the UX. <smile>


----------



## akitadog

A SINN in the house once again. Had a Sinn UX SDR, but foolishly sold it to help fund some renovations. Oh well, that's life. Now I bought a used Sinn UX, silver bezel version. I prefer the SDR version, with it's black bezel, but this will have to do for now. I inquired into the price of a black UX bezel and found it very expensive. About $350.00 US plus shipping. OUCH!!!!

So for now, silver bezel it is.However, it is a Sinn UX, and tough and accurate. The case has some marks on it, so I assume it is not Tegimented. Likewise for the bezel. For a weekend outdoor watch it will do. As far as I know, it should not require a service / battery change until 2020,and this is all I could afford at this time. A new one is out of the question for the next while, especially now that I am retired, with no real income other than my pension.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## wellyite

A few different strap options. Love the rubber but this watch is really comfy on the NATO. The 3 ring Zulu not as good as the watch needs the locking ring to prevent it sliding on the wrist but it looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

It looks mint on that Grey Nato strap. I need to get one in that color, love it. Here is my newly acquired U on an "olive/brownish" nato.


----------



## akitadog

A nice strap for the Sinn UX is the Hirsh "Robby" Red and Black sailcloth pattern. This is a nice strap when you want a different style, and a thinner strap. All synthetic so no problems in the water diving.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## safug

Have any of you thought that the pins of the watch UX in my case are exposed to corrosion , rust?


----------



## akitadog

Safug

I never really let that worry me. The same problem exists for all watches that you take into salt water. Once out of the salt water, rinse your watch in fresh water. I change straps quite often, just to have some variety and at that time always check thi pins to insure that the ends go in and out smoothly and that the spring is functioning properly. If I suspect a problem, I change the pins for a new set. Not that expensive really, and I have not had to change too many over the years.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## robdad

I have read various posts from people over the years where there is a concern that cases with drilled lugholes are somehow more susceptible to rust, but when you think about it it just isn't logical. Salt water will get to into the lug holes whether they are drilled or not, all you need to do is rinse your watch after salt water exposure. Drilled holes might actually be better as they are easier to rinse and there is nowhere for the salt water to hide.


----------



## WatchMeWork

I've been wearing mine for a week now and I absolutely love it. I have a 7.5" wrist and am a fairly solid build. The size is perfect for me and I don't mind the weight on bracelet at all.

It's a U1-T SDR. Can't wait to wear the crap out of this thing, but judging by the pictures it might get the best of me over the years!


----------



## wellyite

Switched to NATO for diving in Fiji. Was in the sea everyday. Despite the weight it was actually really comfortable to wear all day for a week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## ghia94

100% Germany today !


----------



## jkid1911

I find the "U" series Sinn watches as very mechanical, technical, simple, very functional and unique all at the same time. Simple elegance with a very purposeful twist. I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Split-Personality

ghia94 said:


> 100% Germany today !


Love Canyon bikes too! Good work!

I have just 'completed' this mammoth thread, in what was three sittings. I echo people's sentiment about just how good these threads are for would be buyers to get to know the watch before they buy it.

I have a 36mm Omega SM AT Railmaster on the bracelet, my first ever proper watch. My wonderful girlfriend then got me a 39mm Tissot Visodate Heritage (white dial, smooth lugs, OEM leather strap) it was in choosing that beauty that I learnt the value of the owner threads like this one. So much information can be had, both technical and personal. I have tiny wrists at just under 6.5 inches, so was pleased to see a fair few people posting that the watch wears small and works on their similar sized wrists.

Enough background, I am after the U1, had initially preferred the SDR bezel but after going through the thread, think I will go standard finish. I already have the Omega running the metal bracelet, so believe I will opt for the rubber strap as I wish this watch to be a stark contrast to my other more dressy watches. Even quite like the look of it on the loud and proud red Sinn rubber strap. So that just leaves the Tegimented quandary. To be honest, I'm a desk diver at best and I take my watches off whilst cycling (my main sport) or working on the car etc. So I am not sure I need the hardened version, given that I baby my watches. So will probably just go for the T bezel as sold on the standard watch.

I have read about getting T clasps for the rubber straps, that is of interest, are they available from Sinn directly then?

And a final thanks to the OP, what a great thread he started. Seems a shame that he may well have gone, perhaps I should send him a PM and try and coax him back for an update!

A couple of wrist shots from my current range...


----------



## Split-Personality

Update - The OP was actually on WUS just recently, dropped him a PM to thank him for this thread and ask if he fancied another update from his good self.


----------



## Dslack3

After owning several examples of the 556, I took the plunge and purchased the U1. Sinn's beautiful, simple design placed in an extremely rugged and capable package. Well deserving of the hype.


----------



## Driv3r

Do you still own the 556s?


----------



## Dslack3

Driv3r said:


> Do you still own the 556s?


No, I had the 556i and the jdm cream face, but sold both of them. I do plan to restock the stable with sinns in the future, as I am a huge fan of the brand.


----------



## Driv3r

Thats very cool that you had a cream face 556i, I remember seeing a couple of them for sale.


----------



## Teo Lian Hee

sinn U1


----------



## eric76

*Sinn U2 SDR*


----------



## Mtwilliams80

*Re: Sinn U2 SDR*









Just arrived today - my Sinn U1-T.

This is my first Sinn, and I can tell you that this watch will stay in the rotation for a long, long time (if not permanently); VERY IMPRESSED. I recently flipped a 45.5mm 8500 PO because it proved to be too large and heavy when worn continuously, so I was slightly hesitant when I ordered this bad boy...but...this thing fits very conservatively for a 44mm watch. Size aside, the quality/finish is simply awesome. Definitely a 'sinner' for life.


----------



## rbob99

*Re: Sinn U2 SDR*

I had a U212 and I loved everything about it but the size. At 47 mm I just couldn't wear it. If it came in a 42 mm version I would snap it up.


----------



## DVC

I got turned on to Sinn about 2 years ago when I was looking for the "perfect" pilot watch, and discovered the 900 Flieger GMT. It's such a great watch, that it wasn't long before I wanted to add a Sinn diver to the collection; I pored over pictures of various U series watches for quite a while. I even almost bought a U2, but at the last minute held off... the reason being that I stumbled upon pictures of the U212 SDR. 
The U212 SDR was exactly what I was looking for, but of course by the time I found out about it in early 2014, they were long since sold out. (It was a limited edition in 2012, and only 212 were made). I resigned myself to hold out to see if I could get lucky and get one in good condition pre-owned. Well, after patiently waiting for about a year and a half, I FINALLY found someone selling one, and in mint condition no less. Needless to say, I bought it immediately... pictured below (on my 7" wrist) is my U212 SDR #98


----------



## rabbit3001

Hey guys,

I got a U1t coming in and I was curious what strap you'd recommend me to get. The tegimented bracelet, the silicon strap with tegimented clasp or an Isofrane. I ordered it on leather with the intention to upgrade later on. I have no experience with either of those straps and usually only wear natos. So please enlighten me


----------



## wellyite

The silicon strap is great and I love how it hugs the case. It sits perfectly on the wrist as well so that would be my choice but I haven't tried the bracelet as not generally a fan of them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001

Thanks wellyite! While I love the looks of this strap on the U1 I think I'm not the guy for the deployant clasp. I prefer it when I can freely adjust the strap on the go, like with my beloved Zulus. That's why I was rather looking at the Iso... 
I sometimes switch throughout the day from wearing my watch on my wrist to wearing it over the jacket I'm currently sporting. Isn't the Sinn silicone strap an issue then?


----------



## robdad

I have a U1T - I bought it on the leather, tried an Isofrane, various NATO's - even bought the bracelet, which I don't really like much - too heavy and I find the dull steel a little too bland. I now wear mine on a red stitch dimodell chronissimo (with the Sinn buckle fitted) and it is the perfect match.


----------



## DVC

robdad said:


> I have a U1T - I bought it on the leather, tried an Isofrane, various NATO's - even bought the bracelet, which I don't really like much - too heavy and I find the dull steel a little too bland. I now wear mine on a red stitch dimodell chronissimo (with the Sinn buckle fitted) and it is the perfect match.


Pics please : )


----------



## rabbit3001

Mine arrived earlier than expected!










Im loving it so far!

Just one one thing I've noticed: mine has some slight bezel up and down play. Like a fraction of a mm. When I press on it, it makes a metallic clicking sound when the bezel touches the case. 
Anyone else have that? Other than that: AWESOME!


----------



## robdad

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160122/1d7695b77c0ea0fa890635e1e542b84c.jpg[/IMG
There you go!


----------



## robdad




----------



## rabbit3001

I hope its okay to post a link to my latest started thread. I think it might be interesting for some potential buyers.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-u1;-bezel-play;-should-you-worry-2821346.html#post25103810


----------



## Ticktocker

Double post?? for some reason....


----------



## Ticktocker

Very informative and great photos, Three001. I received my U1 yesterday and noticed that bezel play. I can't really say it bothers me. Hopefully it will not be annoying enough for me to want to do something about it. There is even play on all sides and it's not deal-breaking play. I will take the bezel off later and see what's going on.
Besides the bezel play and what looks like sloppily applied lume (although it does last throughout the night)........ this really is one fantastic watch. Fits me as if it were custom made for my wrist. Right size, weight, colors, fit and feel. I can tell it's going to be one of those watches that I will never flip.


----------



## bay

Ticktocker said:


> Very informative and great photos, Three001. I received my U1 yesterday and noticed that bezel play. I can't really say it bothers me. Hopefully it will not be annoying enough for me to want to do something about it. There is even play on all sides and it's not deal-breaking play. I will take the bezel off later and see what's going on.
> Besides the bezel play and what looks like sloppily applied lume (although it does last throughout the night)........ this really is one fantastic watch. Fits me as if it were custom made for my wrist. Right size, weight, colors, fit and feel. I can tell it's going to be one of those watches that I will never flip.


Mine is a 2012 ETA model and has no up/down bezel play whatsoever. When I am turning it, it does go a millimeter or so past the "click", but then it returns to the correct position. I wonder what they changed in the design of the newer watches that has made this an issue?


----------



## rabbit3001

I finally found the post I was looking for! Another forum member pictured the older bezel mechanics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f438/guide-sinn-u-series-bezel-544426.html
It's the spring pin system I was referring to. Didn't know how to describe it any better. Anyway, I would have definitely prefered this system over this cheap feeling spring ring we got now. I'm guessing that's where the play is coming from.'
But like I mentioned in my linked thread, maybe it's designed to be like that. You often read about the U1 being a professionals tool and it's well known that German special forces actively use it. They need a bezel that is operable with one thumb only and it must be easy to clean as well, e.g. after usage in the desert with sand in the mechanics. I'd guess that the current spring ring is also easier to replace in case of failure. The former pins look harder to clean and harder to replace. 
But it's just me guessing here.


----------



## mindaddy

Does anyone know if Sinn designed the bezel to have the high amount of play? I've seen ones with tremendous play in bezel turn (0.5 min at least) and position (almost like its floating). 

I'd feel a lot better about Sinn if there was some technical reasoning and not just laziness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVC

bay said:


> Mine is a 2012 ETA model and has no up/down bezel play whatsoever. When I am turning it, it does go a millimeter or so past the "click", but then it returns to the correct position...


My c.2012 U212 SDR is the same way... I think having that small amount of rotational "play" is actually a good thing (not up/down movement of bezel - mine's rock solid in this regard). A little rotational play contributes to being able to turn the bezel in a smooth, progressive manner. It's harder to readily adjust a bezel precisely when it takes full effort to move it at all...as opposed to progressively ramping up effort to give feedback as you turn.


----------



## bay

DVC said:


> My c.2012 U212 SDR is the same way... I think having that small amount of rotational "play" is actually a good thing (not up/down movement of bezel - it's rock solid in this regard). A little rotational play contributes being able to turn the bezel in a smooth, progressive manner. It's harder to easily adjust a bezel precisely when it takes full effort to move it at all, as opposed to progressively ramping up effort to give feedback as you turn.


Good point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001

I asked Sinn as well as the AD I bought the watch from about the up and down play. They assured me it's designed like that but they didn't specify for what exactly. The only logical thing however is what I stated earlier. It's designed to function perfectly in all types of conditions. Sinn probably didn't care about us snobs worrying about some play. With this up and down play they surly achieve that the bezel doesn't get stuck that easily. With a tighter tolerance in that regard, this can happen quickly. Imagine a bezel with just a fraction of a mm gap between the bezel and the case. If e.g. a sand particle gets in between there it 
a) can block the entire mechanic and
b) cannot get out by itself. 
With some up and down play and a bigger gap you eliminate that. 
Also the bezel is built simple. This allows for quick cleaning all by yourself. 
I would never ever get the idea to mess with that on a Sub. With Sinns however it just feels right. It feels like the watch/ the bezel is designed just for that. 

It might sound strange but once you accept the idea of a bezel that is actually designed to function in the first place instead of one that's just designed to feel good, you start loving this striking functional concept. 

In in the end, it's all about a bezel that 
a) is usable even in the muddiest water with all kinds of debris without the worry of it getting stuck,
b) an extremely bright luminous marker that works even for night dives,
c) a bezel that always stays where you put it,
d) a bezel that is operable with even the thickest gloves on.

the rest, like some play is just cosmetic. This isn't too important for a bezel as long as it's secure. (At least in the way a bezel was designed to be)
If you worry about play however and it's a deal breaker for you it's also fine. But it's not what a bezel has to be like. 

But all that is, as always, just my 0.02.


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## tintin1610

mindaddy said:


> Does anyone know if Sinn designed the bezel to have the high amount of play? I've seen ones with tremendous play in bezel turn (0.5 min at least) and position (almost like its floating).
> 
> I'd feel a lot better about Sinn if there was some technical reasoning and not just laziness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a long Q&A with Peter at Direct Watches (AU) about the U1 and I was curious about the re-designed bezel.

Here's his response:
The patented Sinn bezel comes with the spring ring since about 4-5 ​years as it turned out to be the better option in order to avoid salt ​crystals to build up under the bezel and makes it easier to rinse with ​fresh water after use in salt water. This was certainly an improvement ​and Sinn does have the best turning bezel technology worldwide.
​


----------



## rabbit3001

Very interesting! I also feel that this technology is pretty good with all the thinking that went into it and I also think it's extremely secure but the feel of it isn't the best I honestly have to admit. However, a bezel needs to be secure in the first place so I guess anyone complaining about the play is just too picky.

thanks for forwarding his response!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## tintin1610

Three001 said:


> Very interesting! I also feel that this technology is pretty good with all the thinking that went into it and I also think it's extremely secure but the feel of it isn't the best I honestly have to admit. However, a bezel needs to be secure in the first place so I guess anyone complaining about the play is just too picky.
> 
> thanks for forwarding his response!


I was deciding between a Sinn U1 SDR fully-teg'd and an Oris Depth Gauge. It was Pater's knowledge of Sinn watches plus his patience and readiness to help with all my questions that swayed me to buy the U1. It's great to have local presence/representation of the brand in Australia and an onshore service centre (UX servicing excluded).


----------



## robdad

I have had my U1T for about a year now, and the only thing I don't like is the bezel action. Mine doesn't have any vertical play, it is just looser than I prefer (and looser than any dive watch bezel I've ever owned). My watch has even been back to Sinn and they say it is normal - but it just feels too loose to me. I don't think it is a clever technical feature, it is just loose!


----------



## Hoppyjr

robdad said:


> I have had my U1T for about a year now, and the only thing I don't like is the bezel action. Mine doesn't have any vertical play, it is just looser than I prefer (and looser than any dive watch bezel I've ever owned). My watch has even been back to Sinn and they say it is normal - but it just feels too loose to me. I don't think it is a clever technical feature, it is just loose!


Does it move on its own or when you wiggle it? I ask because the U series bezel virtually always has some play when you manually move it (I believe to allow for better self-cleaning in hard use conditions). It should not move on its own and it is held on by screws, so it's not going anywhere.


----------



## robdad

It has some play, which isn't the issue, but it can occasionally move on its own. I have no concerns about it falling off - as you say the screws are there, but I understand that adjusting these won't tighten the bezel? - it's actually pretty minor and doesn't really bother me - but the bezel has the loosest AMD least satisfying feel of any watch I've ever owned, from cheap citizens and Seiko's all the way to Seadwellers and Seamasters (mind you the seamaster was so slippery in the water the bezel was impossible to turn!)


----------



## Folkvisor

I'll be wearing my Sinn EZM10 today. It is one of my favourites.

Dave


----------



## Folkvisor

Does the bezel have adjustment screws on it? My EZM10 has 4 adjustment screws every 90 degrees that can be adjusted.

Dave


----------



## CTSteve

My U1

View attachment 7543082


----------



## AndiS

Sinn U2c - Limited (50):


----------



## GrahamCombat




----------



## Jerome Riptide

I've only had this for three days now and I can't take it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Big congrats !
Awesome watch.

I bought mine in February this year. And I love it.

One of my favorite watches in my collection. This one is so close to the perfect watch.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

exc-hulk said:


> Big congrats !
> Awesome watch.
> 
> I bought mine in February this year. And I love it.
> 
> One of my favorite watches in my collection. This one is so close to the perfect watch.


Thank you!!!

Yours is super rad!!!

I literally can't take this watch off. I wore my Seamaster a few days ago just to give the Sinn a little break. Big mistake! The second I got home the U2 went back on!

Some more shots...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster1145

Had my UX since September of last year. Close scrutiny shows about -10 seconds per year. Had to go back to Germany for warranty service in November, which was a pain. But it came back perfect, and has run great so far.


----------



## Devin Kyle Williams

My u1 has been the best watch i have ever owned. However, you guys know how it is. On to the next one!


----------



## Hoppyjr

I've enjoyed the many U1's I've owned, but my favorite U is the UX.


----------



## georgy

U1! My work-watch when I was china for almost 2 years. Robust and dependable.










Cheers.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU2001

Killing me man....if one ever comes up for sale!!!!


----------



## jstawasz

I bought my U1 in November of 2010, so in 3 months I'll have owned it for 6 years. While I haven't had the wild experiences that Tim has had, I haven't babied it. I don't take it off to mow, weed whack or perform maintenance on my mower. I swim, shoot and work my dogs. I don't subject it to sub zero weather, but it does get exposed to 100degree F. with Florida humidity. The case and bracelet are non-teg. It's running within COSC specs. I'm a satisfied Sinner and it's a permanent part of my rotation. I also love the Sinn rubber as well as wearing on a Zulu and canvas. If I had to choose just one, it would be near the top of the list.


----------



## jstawasz

mindaddy said:


> Does anyone know if Sinn designed the bezel to have the high amount of play? I've seen ones with tremendous play in bezel turn (0.5 min at least) and position (almost like its floating).
> 
> I'd feel a lot better about Sinn if there was some technical reasoning and not just laziness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My six year old U1 has the same amount of play as when I bought it. Zero!!! It's solid as a rock and is one of the things I like about it. The clicks are clean with zero play. It's even better than my Doxas, which is saying a lot. I'm posting a side picture which I hope illustrates what I mean.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## gaoxing84

just got my preowned U1, only issue for me is the external AR and subpar lume.
other than that, awesome watch with some weight. love it!

glad i have purchased a sinn u1


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

The Big Dog


----------



## richappa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhchaffee

Just got back from a trip to Frankfurt, where I picked this up at the factory.

I really like the weight of the U1, and the rubber strap is way more comfortable than I thought it would be.

Very very pleased with this.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964

I picked this one up when last in Hamburg. Really pleased with it. What a tank!


----------



## 41Mets

What do you think about the pvd hardware paired with the steel and sdr watch? Yay or nay?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My new baby....


----------



## Maddog1970

Bracelet arrived....


----------



## Mtb81

Hi people,

I like the U2 and UX, they're very nice and worth considering. The UX has HYDRO technology, U2 has Ar-Dehumidifying technology. I read pros and cons about AR technology. I wonder wether you have tips, advice between these two models? Any pros and cons between U2 and UX? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mtb81

Mtb81 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I like the U2 and UX, they're very nice and worth considering. The UX has HYDRO technology, U2 has Ar-Dehumidifying technology. I read pros and cons about AR technology. I wonder wether you have tips, advice between these two models? Any pros and cons between U2 and UX? Thanks in advance.


Further, the UX has:
ETA 955 652
7 bearing jewels

And U2:
ETA 2893-2
Self-winding mechanism
21bearing jewels

Thanks.


----------



## Cadmito

Just wanted to add my experience here. I've had a U1 for two years and its been awesome. I have the non-tegimented version but the thing still takes a beating and never shows signs of wear. Even on the clasp (on rubber) which is usually a disaster within days there are only a few noticeable marks after a bunch of use. Really for a little over a grand I can't imagine getting a better value.


----------



## prometheus

Discovered the brand in 1997. Loved them ever since. The tool-aesthetic and purpose driven design of many of their models really struck a chord with me. Have owned many since, but the U1 remains my most worn and current favorite. The U1 has been all over the world with on land and underwater. :-!

Wish they would offer the EZM3 with a 4 o'clock crown. ;-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Jedi_2112

Love my U1. Very happy with the experience so far.


----------



## sebgreen

After a week of ownership I'm in love. It gets more wrist time than any of my other watches.

Have it on a isofrane at moment, but tempted to get the Sinn black rubber strap or the leather one. Opinions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL

41Mets said:


> What do you think about the pvd hardware paired with the steel and sdr watch? Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I like it!


----------



## StephenRL

This is my new acquisition, the Sinn U1 SE! This is the second U1 I've owned, I loved the first one so much, that I had to replace it wi this one!!


----------



## daffie

StephenRL said:


> This is my new acquisition, the Sinn U1 SE! This is the second U1 I've owned, I loved the first one so much, that I had to replace it wi this one!!


Fantastic!

Congrats...


----------



## vanquish

Swimmin wit da fishes!


----------



## vanquish

Reposting this at the end so it easier to find.

Swimmin wit da fishes!


----------



## army scope jockey

U2 was a bit of a boat anchor almost similar to a rolex Deepsea/sea dweller. The EZM series seem to fit me much better.


----------



## vanquish

Some new kicks for the U1.


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

vanquish said:


> Some new kicks for the U1.


Great looking combo. After seeing your pic I'm gonna get that strap. Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDiep

Haven't seen one with those colors before - NICE!


----------



## K1M_I

My first Sinn! I've had it for a month now, this one is a keeper.


----------



## vanquish

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 11856098
> 
> 
> My first Sinn! I've had it for a month now, this one is a keeper.


Congrats on a fine purchase!


----------



## TripleCalendar

This thread wouldn't be complete without some U1 Professional pics


----------



## K1M_I

U1 Professional looks great! Too bad you can only get it U.S...

So, a question about my U1 SE and accuracy. First it was running fast, like 4sec/day and then slowed to 1-2sec/day which is normal. Then I noticed that it started to get slower and checked it with a app. Now it's been about a week and I been setting data points every 12 hours. It is about 6sec/day slow from 24:00-12:00 and the about 11sec/day slow from 12:00-24:00. This is kind a new, as my previous watches with ETA 2824.2 have been around +/-3sec/day and not different depending on the night/day. I been wearing it same way all the time, once I left it on over the night and got slowest so far -16sec/day. I know the total is inside the specs, -9sec/day. Any similar experiences?


----------



## rabbit3001

For anyone interested, in the review section I just posted a review of my U1.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/sinn...derstand-about-sinn-4402650.html#post42682330


----------



## Bendodds360

K1M_I said:


> U1 Professional looks great! Too bad you can only get it U.S...
> 
> So, a question about my U1 SE and accuracy. First it was running fast, like 4sec/day and then slowed to 1-2sec/day which is normal. Then I noticed that it started to get slower and checked it with a app. Now it's been about a week and I been setting data points every 12 hours. It is about 6sec/day slow from 24:00-12:00 and the about 11sec/day slow from 12:00-24:00. This is kind a new, as my previous watches with ETA 2824.2 have been around +/-3sec/day and not different depending on the night/day. I been wearing it same way all the time, once I left it on over the night and got slowest so far -16sec/day. I know the total is inside the specs, -9sec/day. Any similar experiences?


Wow. That's a lot of time spent watching, time... a watched clock never tics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Hah, yea I know, still kinda new to mechanical watches and a bit perfectionist character...I had a couple of ETA 2824-2 watches and they were really accurate, so as I bought a bit more expensive watch I was expecting at least the same accuracy. But yea, as this is the experience thread and I have a couple of months with my U1, couple of thoughts. Absolutely love the watch, it feels and looks great. Very comfortable to wear, have it now on silicone strap, will try leather at some point. Build quality and details are amazing. Have been planning to sell the other watches as this one gets all the wrist time.


----------



## TripleCalendar

U1 Professional


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## lontonsaivat

Hi guys, I've just got my 1st Sinn U1. And so far I have some concerns, would be great if you guys can help me with them :

- Mine only last 10-12hrs after I take it off my wrist. Is that normal ? 
- Do i have to hand wind for it to reserve more power?

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

lontonsaivat said:


> Hi guys, I've just got my 1st Sinn U1. And so far I have some concerns, would be great if you guys can help me with them :
> 
> - Mine only last 10-12hrs after I take it off my wrist. Is that normal ?
> - Do i have to hand wind for it to reserve more power?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


It all depends how long you wear it for before taking off and how active you are.


----------



## lontonsaivat

Bradjhomes said:


> It all depends how long you wear it for before taking off and how active you are.


Hi Bradjhomes,

I wear it during working hours, around 8-10hrs.Usually I take it off at 6pm, wear it again at 8am next morning and it stopped at 6am-7am.

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

How active are you while wearing it? Do you have other automatics that build up a full power reserve with similar wearing?


----------



## lontonsaivat

Bradjhomes said:


> How active are you while wearing it? Do you have other automatics that build up a full power reserve with similar wearing?


Not really active Brad ( can I call you Brad?). Most of the time I'm doing office work. My last watch is an Orient Blue Mako, and it last at least 18hrs without being on my wrist.

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Of course you can call me Brad. 

First thing to try in this situation is to check the power reserve. Give it a full wind by hand (you can't overwind it so just keep going for 80 or 100 turns, nice and slow). Then leave it on the side without wearing it and see how long it lasts. Hopefully you're getting something around 40 hours from it. 

If it stops well before that then the issue is with the power reserve - it just isn't capable of storing enough power. It should be sent back if under warranty. 

If the power reserve is around 40 hours then you'll need to see if you aren't being active enough to fully charge it. Wear it for a full day - even when at home - and try to walk around plenty with it on. Then see how long the power reserve lasts. 

Some movements are more efficient at being wound by the rotor than others, and I don't recall how Orient compare.


----------



## lontonsaivat

Wow, thanks a lot Brad. I didn't know that I could hand winding. Mine is a 3 years old watch from my friend, and afaik, he wore it quite recklessly. But surprisingly there's not even a scratch. 

I'll do some test as you suggested and get back with the result later. 

Thank you a gain, Brad. Have a good day. 




Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

Just got my U1 Professional a few days ago. It's a perfect weekend watch and I love the subtle changes to the standard u1.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

ericfeuer said:


> Just got my U1 Professional a few days ago. It's a perfect weekend watch and I love the subtle changes to the standard u1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just got mine on the silicone strap. #98/100, how bout you?

Just to quickly share.. This being my first Sinn and therefore my first U1, I'm a little underwhelmed by the supposed "tegiment" process. Wore the watch all day making sure to watch every wall, corner, ect to find a scratch on the clasp by the end of the day. The watch was listed as fully tegimented and I'm almost certain the clasp is included in that. Being that it's on the clasp and not the watch itself is obviously a relief but I'm worried how the case is gonna hold up in comparison.


----------



## ericfeuer

Yes that clasp is tegimented per the triangle logo. I have worn mine for a week straight and the clasp on my bracelet shows no marks at all so not sure there 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeMan

This is one of my favourite threads! I always admired the hard use Timothy gave his watch.


----------



## SnakeMan

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 11856098
> 
> 
> My first Sinn! I've had it for a month now, this one is a keeper.


I really like this model. I wanted to ask, how do you find the legibility in low light compared to say the white hands of a "normal" U1 or a U2? 
I hear the lume is good in the dark.


----------



## K1M_I

I can't really compare as this is my first Sinn, haven't seen other models in the flesh. If I compare it to my Squale which has a orange minute hand, it is much more legible in low light. But for me U1 SE is still totally fine. Would be interested to get another model, got my eyes on the Professional, too bad it was only sold in states...


----------



## Doulos Christos

U1 is a must have.
Picked up one that was about 8 months old and am very satisfied. 
Nice heft, solid construction. Versatility of straps less than the 856 IMHO but am very happy with the OEM rubber strap.
Didn't expect to get back into a real dive watch but am glad I did.
Also, was a bit uncertain about the block-like hands before it arrived but quickly grew to really like them.
With the lack of AR gas or oil (Hydro) this iconnic piece also can be expected to cost less for servicing.
If you don't own one, do yourself a favor and pick one up.


----------



## lawrence3434

U1 is a beautiful watch but it as a large dial opening i thing


----------



## lawrence3434

very very nice in black case


----------



## 0seeker0

This thread has certainly turned me onto Sinn, where is a reputable place to acquire the line? Tons of watch shops online to sort through. Now I just need to free my collection for funds.


----------



## JDCfour

0seeker0 said:


> This thread has certainly turned me onto Sinn, where is a reputable place to acquire the line? Tons of watch shops online to sort through. Now I just need to free my collection for funds.


In the US....Watchbuys.com. In the U.K...Pageandcooper.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

JDCfour said:


> In the US....Watchbuys.com. In the U.K...Pageandcooper.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Baumaxe

U1 - Love it so much. Next on the list ist the SE to wear with vintage leather straps. Here is my line up














































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## semiotech

Recently sold my u200. Kind of regret it now. One can never have too many watches. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto

U1 SE on Baseball-Strap


----------



## Rale




----------



## Rale




----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

My first Sinn U1, the "Dune" Singapore limited edition. I bought it on my latest trip to Singapore.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

I've owned my U1T for over 5 years now, and it's been a TANK!
I wear it doing everything without a worry that I am going to damage it in a terrible way.
The case is still spotless, looks just as good now as the day that I received it.

I typically wear it on a zulu strap for comfort, but would switch it over to the bracelet when I need to be more formal. The U1 on bracelet can get a bit heavy after a while, so I dont like to leave it on for a long time.

Even tho the watch is a bit big on my 6.5" wrist, I've loved the way it looks and feels.

The only issue or feature i'd change is to remove the top surface anti reflection coating. It scratches too easily. I know it can be removed, but it shouldn't need to be if it was more durable.

I might regret this later on, but now i am looking to sell the U1T and starting a new relationship with another Sinn. My experiences with the U1 will definitely keep me in the Sinn family for a long time to come.


----------



## Split-Personality

I posted in this thread back in 2015 about my interest in the U1 but never got round to getting one. My other half that also bought me a Tissot Visodate Heritage let slip the other day that she has got me a U1 for my birthday in March.

So how better to prepare myself for the impending arrival than going trough this thread from the top, has taken me 3 days of sneaking a look in my office. I had even forgotten I had already posted back in the thread around page 50!

Anyways, totally buzzing to finally have one. Funnily enough, my tastes have changed a bit and I find myself preferring the look of the normal large clasp. Just hope my puny 6.5" wrist can pull the mighty U1 off. Think I will be needing the red strap though! Pics to follow!


----------



## Bendodds360

Split-Personality said:


> I posted in this thread back in 2015 about my interest in the U1 but never got round to getting one. My other half that also bought me a Tissot Visodate Heritage let slip the other day that she has got me a U1 for my birthday in March.
> 
> So how better to prepare myself for the impending arrival than going trough this thread from the top, has taken me 3 days of sneaking a look in my office. I had even forgotten I had already posted back in the thread around page 50!
> 
> Anyways, totally buzzing to finally have one. Funnily enough, my tastes have changed a bit and I find myself preferring the look of the normal large clasp. Just hope my puny 6.5" wrist can pull the mighty U1 off. Think I will be needing the red strap though! Pics to follow!


Congrats mate! I wish my better half would buy me one... looking forwards to your pics. Also your 6.5 wrist will look great with the U1. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

She’s a keeper, a Tissot Visodate and now this! She despises the U1 by all accounts though.

Thanks for the vote of confidence regarding my wrists, she can wear my watches they’re so small.


----------



## Steve Allen

AndiS said:


>


A truly magnificent view! 
(The mountain isn't too bad either)


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## champ13

nice


El Gerto said:


> U1 SE on Baseball-Strap


----------



## USAFiredawg

My U1000 in with the Damasko.


----------



## ht_pro

I own a Sinn and bought it at the factory in DE !!! Frankfurt


----------



## ohtrythis

Doulos Christos said:


> U1 is a must have.
> Picked up one that was about 8 months old and am very satisfied.
> Nice heft, solid construction. Versatility of straps less than the 856 IMHO but am very happy with the OEM rubber strap.
> Didn't expect to get back into a real dive watch but am glad I did.
> Also, was a bit uncertain about the block-like hands before it arrived but quickly grew to really like them.
> With the lack of AR gas or oil (Hydro) this iconnic piece also can be expected to cost less for servicing.
> If you don't own one, do yourself a favor and pick one up.


I agree with you completely. As an owner of SLA017, MM300 and Tuna, Sinn U1 definitely surpassed my expectations. I love it so much to the point where I'm thinking about selling my Seiko watches.... I have the U1 fully tegimented model, and I love its gun metal like finishing. Only thing I don't like about is that the watch becomes quite heavy with its bracelet.


----------



## Topdude

Maybe someone can help.

I'm in the process of deciding between the U1 and the UX.
Yes, I know the difference between mechanical and quartz and the technical stuff that needs to be known.
Currently own only one Sinn watch, and of course it is the 104 St Sa I.

I have read through this thread and there are wonderful reviews about the U1. A bit less about the UX.
Also I have found that many U1 watches were or are on the second hand market.
Does this mean people are not too happy with this watch?

How practical/versatile is the U1/UX on a day to day basis, for example wearing it around the office?
Does it scream "toolwatch" too much in such circumstances?

Of course it will come down to my own decision, but hope I someone can "sell" me either watch.


----------



## freeman4ever

Topdude said:


> Maybe someone can help.
> 
> I'm in the process of deciding between the U1 and the UX.
> Yes, I know the difference between mechanical and quartz and the technical stuff that needs to be known.
> Currently own only one Sinn watch, and of course it is the 104 St Sa I.
> 
> I have read through this thread and there are wonderful reviews about the U1. A bit less about the UX.
> Also I have found that many U1 watches were or are on the second hand market.
> Does this mean people are not too happy with this watch?
> 
> How practical/versatile is the U1/UX on a day to day basis, for example wearing it around the office?
> Does it scream "toolwatch" too much in such circumstances?
> 
> Of course it will come down to my own decision, but hope I someone can "sell" me either watch.


While I don't own a U1, I do own a U2. This choice is a no brainer - UX all day, every day. The UX will be more accurate, has a better WR rating (FWIW), the case is thinner and lighter, the face is easier to view at extreme angles due to being oil-filled, it is a Sinn "mission timer", and most importantly: has *swords *for hands - not *legos* (no disrespect to those who prefer legos).

There are drawbacks to the UX: the UX will need to go back to the mothership after 6 or 7 years, as you cannot take an oil-filled watch to your local jeweler...and from what I understand, the wait for UX service will be a bit longer than other models (due in part to the oil filling requirement). Also, I've read anecdotally that the seconds hand of the UX may not "hit" all the indicated seconds hash marks perfectly on the dial face.

The UX is the only quartz watch I'm itching to purchase...

My $.02.


----------



## nodnar

I only have the UX for over a year now. Obvious differences with the U1 is quartz and oil filled. 

Quartz hopefully will last 7 years and allows the grab and go without setting. The UX has a high accuracy quartz and mine runs just over 20 seconds a year slow. I set it 10 seconds fast at the time change. 

Oil filled means I absolutely have no fear going from snow to hot tub with it. The UX has a piston built into the back that allows the oil to expand or contract. Meaning that the UX case does not resist pressure changes but rather equalizes internal and external pressure and the watch innards are able to take it. Also the oil filled face soaks up ambient light very well. Such that I can read it in very dim light regardless of lume charge. And the oil filling keeps the face "wet" inky black even in direct sunlight. 

Yes some have noticed that the seconds don't snap dead on to the markers, however if I hold my watch at an angle as on my wrist rather than straight on, the date and seconds seem to line up better. (I have to say this my just be my old eyes and bifocals tricking me, so don't take this as fact). 

One downside I've never seen mentioned is that the piston on the back of the case has a very small gap all around that once and a while will grab a wrist hair. Not very often, but if that would drive you crazy it could be a factor. 

All that said, I love my UX, but if someone broke into my house and swapped it for a U1... I would not shed a single tear. 

-------
Edit to say the innards are able to take the pressure. I do not think the quartz movement has any special pressure capable design features, it is just inherently pressure resistant. Solid bits. I believe the battery is the "weak" link, not good below 5000m. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

freeman4ever said:


> the case is thinner and lighter,
> 
> Also, I've read anecdotally that the seconds hand of the UX may not "hit" all the indicated seconds hash marks perfectly on the dial face.
> 
> The UX is the only quartz watch I'm itching to purchase...


Thanks for your reply.

First time I've read that the case is lighter and thinner. Being a big watch I think thinner is a good thing.

Yes, I know about the "bounce" effect and to be perfectly honest, I'm kind of OCD when it comes down to alignment issues.
Maybe that's why I've never come near any Seiko dive watches. 
Indeed, the UX is the only quartz I'm considering.



nodnar said:


> Quartz hopefully will last 7 years and allows the grab and go without setting.


Grab and go, yes indeed!


----------



## Steve Allen

Topdude said:


> Maybe someone can help.
> 
> I'm in the process of deciding between the U1 and the UX.
> Yes, I know the difference between mechanical and quartz and the technical stuff that needs to be known.
> Currently own only one Sinn watch, and of course it is the 104 St Sa I.
> 
> I have read through this thread and there are wonderful reviews about the U1. A bit less about the UX.
> Also I have found that many U1 watches were or are on the second hand market.
> Does this mean people are not too happy with this watch?
> 
> How practical/versatile is the U1/UX on a day to day basis, for example wearing it around the office?
> Does it scream "toolwatch" too much in such circumstances?
> 
> Of course it will come down to my own decision, but hope I someone can "sell" me either watch.


The Sinn UX is probably the ultimate, luxury, tool watch in the world today. As you know, this over-engineered, oil-filled, unique timepiece from Sinn, the UX can go to any depth (the movement is limited to 5,000m, but the case will survive any depth on earth!); but we all know that none of us will ever go near that (not even U1 owners , but to me one of the biggest 'pluses' about the oil-filled case is that you ALWAYS know that your watch is waterproof! (unlike every other watch - even the U1 - where you never quite know, and technically you should get it tested every year to be on the safe side). If the UX ever lost its water-resistance you would know immediately because air bubbles will suddenly, and permanently, appear.

Don't worry about the 7 year battery life; the costs of the service is comparable (and cheaper than) most other high-end watches, and the time spent away for servicing it is also comparable with service times of other high-end watch companies. It's part of its uniqueness 

Another advantage of the UX over the U1 (and every other mechanical watch) is that it is WAY more Shockproof!
You NEVER have to take it off to hammer nails, ride a mountain bike or motor bike, chop wood, play golf, play tennis, play goalkeeper, play your drum kit, Cajun or Djembe, etc., etc., etc. - you can even shake your wet hands dry like crazy and NEVER ONCE have to worry about all those tiny cogs or springs or the rotor!

And, amazingly, it's only 13mm thick, so it fits under a cuff as well 

The UX can be dressed up very easily. It looks REALLY classy with the Chronissimo black leather strap with the white stitching. It also looks cool with various coloured NATO straps. It also looks 'classy tough' on the Sinn bracelet.

Fun fact: I've had two people in the last week ask if my UX was a 'Smart Watch'!
Because of the stunning clarity and the amazing crystal-clear viewing at impossible angles, they thought it had a 'digital' screen! They were genuinely stunned that it was an analogue watch! (It also gave me the opportunity to go though all it's features 

For the money, there's nothing better IMHO.

Go for the UX!


----------



## Topdude

Thank you Steve Allen!

You've almost sold it to me! ;-)

Only thing keeping me from going for it right now, besides the financial aspect, is the series of posts I've come across about quality issues with this particular watch. 
Mostly from earlier years, but I can't help wondering if the tecnique used, especially with the oil filling, isn;t prone to bubbles under the crystal.
Unfortunately, I don't know anyone owning a UX and Frankfurt is too far away for me, since there are no dealers in The Netherlands.


----------



## Fantasio

I've also read about the bubble issue, but don't have any personal experience. I've had mine about four years now, never seen even a tiniest of bubbles. Some posters have also stated that bubbles might come and go with temperature changes. I still think that it's not a common feature of UXs.

I had an U2,but changed it to UX beacuse I wanted a carefree and rugged grab'n'go beater, so figured quartz is the way to go. No regrets whatsoever, oil filled case gives crazy legibilty even with extreme angles.



Topdude said:


> I can't help wondering if the tecnique used, especially with the oil filling, isn;t prone to bubbles under the crystal.


----------



## Topdude

Deep black dial is ubercool!


----------



## nodnar

I've never had a bubble, but if my UX did get one I'd chalk it up to character. Who knows, on a bad day I might even use it to double check which way is up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

Topdude said:


> Thank you Steve Allen!
> 
> You've almost sold it to me! ;-)
> 
> Only thing keeping me from going for it right now, besides the financial aspect, is the series of posts I've come across about quality issues with this particular watch.
> Mostly from earlier years, but I can't help wondering if the tecnique used, especially with the oil filling, isn;t prone to bubbles under the crystal.
> Unfortunately, I don't know anyone owning a UX and Frankfurt is too far away for me, since there are no dealers in The Netherlands.



No worries, Topdude 

You are quite right to notice that all the posts relating to oil issues, bubbles, etc., are old. 
(and remember that on the internet/in forums all over the world, it's only the few people who have had issues - with any product - who bother posting! The vast majority of people don't bother posting 'positives' because they are simply enjoying their watch, car, TV set, camera, etc!)

The UX's being sold now have had all those earlier issues sorted. Mine has no bubbles - the oil is completely invisible. It's spectacular!

Also, you get a 3 year warranty from Sinn, so if anything ever did go wrong, they'd fix it.

If money is tight, ask your family and friends to chip in some money to help you buy the UX instead of buying you socks and deodorant for your next birthday 

I recommend buying the non-tegimented UX with the non-tegimented bracelet (the tegimented steel can not be reconditioned if it gets a scratch on it, which does happen).
Then buy the black with white stitching Chronissimo leather strap (I bought mine on eBay *https://tinyurl.com/chronissimo *- I bought the 'Short' version which fits a 7" wrist perfectly. The Long version is for really large wrists only! BTW...This is the same strap that Sinn sells but with 'Sinn' written on the buckle).
Then buy a selection of NATO straps.
This way you'll have lots of wonderful of options to wear your UX - a strap for every occasion and mood.

You'll love it!


----------



## Steve Allen

I'll post some photos of the UX 'division' at Sinn HQ.
They will show you just how much 'engineering' goes into these watches...


----------



## Steve Allen

I'll post some photos of the UX 'division' at Sinn HQ.
They will show you just how much 'engineering' goes into these watches...

Photo #1...


----------



## Steve Allen

I'll post some photos of the UX 'division' at Sinn HQ.
They will show you just how much 'engineering' goes into these watches...

Photo #2...


----------



## Steve Allen

I'll post some photos of the UX 'division' at Sinn HQ.
They will show you just how much 'engineering' goes into these watches...

Photo #3


----------



## Steve Allen

I'll post some photos of the UX 'division' at Sinn HQ.
They will show you just how much 'engineering' goes into these watches...

Photo #4...


----------



## Topdude

Wonderful pics! Thanks! 

Did you visit the Sinn HQ? 

Good thing you mentioned not to buy the tegimented. I sort of figuered this non-fixable steel could have this downside to it. 

To be safe, I'll order the srtap right away!


----------



## AndiS




----------



## Topdude

Some time ago I got the oppurtunity to try on a U1 for size. The watch looks so much better in real life than on any pictures, I must say.
However, I opted for the UX. 

I don;t know how these Sinn guys have done it, but the 44 size wears actually smaller. I was worried for the 44, but I can pull it off. Happy about it too.
Now wait for the arrival of my UX on steel bracelet.


----------



## Topdude

Some time ago I got the oppurtunity to try on a U1 for size. The watch looks so much better in real life than on any pictures, I must say.
However, I opted for the UX. 

I don;t know how these Sinn guys have done it, but the 44 size wears actually smaller. I was worried for the 44, but I can pull it off. Happy about it too.
Now wait for the arrival of my UX on steel bracelet.

by accident placed twice, but no idea how to delete this one.


----------



## nodnar

AndiS said:


>


Is that your 900? How do you like it? I don't see those often on English forums. (Off topic I know...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Topdude said:


> Some time ago I got the oppurtunity to try on a U1 for size. The watch looks so much better in real life than on any pictures, I must say.
> However, I opted for the UX.
> 
> I don;t know how these Sinn guys have done it, but the 44 size wears actually smaller. I was worried for the 44, but I can pull it off. Happy about it too.
> Now wait for the arrival of my UX on steel bracelet.


I predict you'll love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiS

@ NODNAR:

Yes, the 900 ist mine, it was my 1st Sinn. I started my Sinn-addiction with the 900 about 8 Years ago.
I like the 900 and I tryed a lot of bracelets, now I just use the silicon. Nothing else.
If you are strong enough for 44mm - BUY IT !


----------



## AndiS

@ NODNAR:

Yes, the 900 ist mine, it was my 1st Sinn. I started my Sinn-addiction with the 900 about 8 Years ago.
I like the 900 and I tryed a lot of bracelets, now I just use the silicon. Nothing else.
If you are strong enough for 44mm - BUY IT !


----------



## Topdude

Yes! It has arrived!


----------



## Fantasio

Congrats and welcome to the club! You got yourself a real tank. |>



Topdude said:


> Yes! It has arrived!


----------



## nodnar

AndiS said:


> @ NODNAR:
> 
> Yes, the 900 ist mine, it was my 1st Sinn. I started my Sinn-addiction with the 900 about 8 Years ago.
> I like the 900 and I tryed a lot of bracelets, now I just use the silicon. Nothing else.
> If you are strong enough for 44mm - BUY IT !


Thanks for the reply, I've just ordered my 900.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar375

Topdude said:


> Yes! It has arrived!


Nice! Kinda wish I would have gone with a UX over my U2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar375

AndiS said:


>


Did you use the Sinn tool to switch those out? I scratched up the screws and ended up buying new ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

Ragnar375 said:


> Nice! Kinda wish I would have gone with a UX over my U2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U2 is also a very nice and cool watch full with wonderful engineering.
Enjoy it! It's great!


----------



## dr.sphinx

Since you guys have been talking about the 900: I gotta say I did not have a good experience from a technical standpoint.

When I picked it up new, chronograph friction seemed toast (erratic chrono seconds). Also, the bezel action was a little loose and there was a noticeable rough gear action in one spot.

Then I got it back, the chrono seconds issue was fixed, the bezel action was fixed (tight and precise - made me wonder why it wasn't OK in the first place, oh well, can't expect good QC from anyone these days). There was one extra though - a scratch on the case between the lugs. Bummer with tegiment. Anyway, I let that slide, figuring I was going to get the bracelet anyway. Shouldn't have.

In a couple of weeks, the watch sometimes stopped when the chrono was running. Also, the hour counter was ahead of the minutes, so I had, say, 20 min on the minutes, full hour on the hour counter.

To Frankfurt it went (I presume). When I got it back, the above issues were resolved, but - you guessed it - the chronograph friction was toast AGAIN.

Rinse and repeat. Misaligned counters part deux.

Then I ran out of patience and returned it (gotta thank my local AD for their sympathy, much as these borderline issues are vexing for the owner, they are no less vexing for the vendor). As a goodwill gesture, I decided to pick up a 556 on bracelet just to make the return easier on the AD.

Guess what: the 556 just blew my mind. I also used to have the 103 A Sa B and the 6068NK which I let go - nice going, dr.sphinx <|. The 556 is perfect. And I would have never known if it hadn't been for my 900 experience. All is well that ends well.








Stowa mesh.

Note: I don't mean to knock on Sinn in general, but the title of this thread (ownership experience) made me think it isn't entirely irrelevant. The morale of the story: stay alert, no matter what brand.


----------



## _Ferdia_

dr.sphinx said:


> Since you guys have been talking about the 900: I gotta say I did not have a good experience from a technical standpoint.
> 
> When I picked it up new, chronograph friction seemed toast (erratic chrono seconds). Also, the bezel action was a little loose and there was a noticeable rough gear action in one spot.
> 
> Then I got it back, the chrono seconds issue was fixed, the bezel action was fixed (tight and precise - made me wonder why it wasn't OK in the first place, oh well, can't expect good QC from anyone these days). There was one extra though - a scratch on the case between the lugs. Bummer with tegiment. Anyway, I let that slide, figuring I was going to get the bracelet anyway. Shouldn't have.
> 
> In a couple of weeks, the watch sometimes stopped when the chrono was running. Also, the hour counter was ahead of the minutes, so I had, say, 20 min on the minutes, full hour on the hour counter.
> 
> To Frankfurt it went (I presume). When I got it back, the above issues were resolved, but - you guessed it - the chronograph friction was toast AGAIN.
> 
> Rinse and repeat. Misaligned counters part deux.
> 
> Then I ran out of patience and returned it (gotta thank my local AD for their sympathy, much as these borderline issues are vexing for the owner, they are no less vexing for the vendor). As a goodwill gesture, I decided to pick up a 556 on bracelet just to make the return easier on the AD.
> 
> Guess what: the 556 just blew my mind. I also used to have the 103 A Sa B and the 6068NK which I let go - nice going, dr.sphinx <|. The 556 is perfect. And I would have never known if it hadn't been for my 900 experience. All is well that ends well.
> 
> View attachment 13233437
> 
> Stowa mesh.
> 
> Note: I don't mean to knock on Sinn in general, but the title of this thread (ownership experience) made me think it isn't entirely irrelevant. The morale of the story: stay alert, no matter what brand.


Oh my god I've not seen that mesh on the 556 before, it could be the tasteful lighting / decent macro focus, but I think I might like that better than the H-Link.. even though it's far less toolish looking of course

Basically the perfect strap to dress this watch up a bit. Might have to get one 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

Oh God I only noticed the U in the thread title now, how dense of me. The H-link is quintessential Sinn though, it spends a lot of time on the the mesh but I would never want to not have the H-link too. Sorry again about the massive 2-post spanning OT. Should hire a reading teacher.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional #70 checking in 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Professional #70 checking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool!
How long have you had it and how's the bezel holding up in terms of scratches?


----------



## dougieb

Those U1 professionals are fantastic. Much prefer them to the standard, especially the black hands and all white markings on the bezel. Ace


----------



## Ragnar375

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Professional #70 checking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the best looking U series hands down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur

Where from you have white pointers


----------



## ulfur

for the first time I met with them.


----------



## jarlleif

ulfur said:


> Where from you have white pointers


Are you asking about the U1 professional above? It was a limited edition sold by Sinn's North American distributor WatchBuys


----------



## WWJCD

Newly acquired Sinn U2 S. Solid watch and loving it so far:


----------



## umarrajs

I purchased my first Sinn around 2013..............soon after I had started browsing WUS forum and figured that Sinn U series was the best under the radar sports watch.
Since then, have rotated through several Sinn's.................but the U2 and UX are the ones I liked best. Both U2's keep excellent time and the black coating has almost no scratch.
[Timekeeping of UX is in a different league compared to mechanical's obviously]. If I had liked chronographs, the U1000 would have been my top pick:


----------



## dr.sphinx

WWJCD said:


> Newly acquired Sinn U2 S. Solid watch and loving it so far:


OT: Is that LAMY 2000? One of my favorites. And complements your U2 perfectly :-!


----------



## Salt_Water

I went through a metal detector today with my U-1 on and it did not trigger a search... Can anyone confirm whether the anti-magnetic U-Boot-Stahl regularly defeats such things? Major time saver in my line of work...


----------



## Steve Allen

Great question!
I'd love to know the answer and would love to know if the same thing happens to UX owners?


----------



## Steve Allen

Topdude said:


> Yes! It has arrived!


We'd love to get an update of your 'user experience' with the mighty UX!


----------



## Salt_Water

Steve Allen said:


> Great question!
> I'd love to know the answer and would love to know if the same thing happens to UX owners?


Well, looks like I'll need to start logging the trips through the metal detector to collect data for a quasi-scientific study on this.


----------



## Salt_Water

Steve Allen said:


> Great question!
> I'd love to know the answer and would love to know if the same thing happens to UX owners?


Well, looks like I'll need to start logging the trips through the metal detector to collect data for a quasi-scientific study on this.


----------



## Topdude

Steve Allen said:


> We'd love to get an update of your 'user experience' with the mighty UX!


Ok then, long overdue!

So far the watch has been great! It has become my daily beater. But in the best possible meaning of the word.
Interestingly enough, I have seen many people look at it, but not comment on it. 
I assume because they generally have no idea whether this would fall in the category cheap-ass-50-euro-watch, or expensive-stuff-watch.
Some considered it to be a smartwatch, because of the highly legible dial.

As far as accuracy is concerned: simply incredible. I got the watch in May and now it's running plus 2.
So far it's been a joy to wear it.

Now I'm thinking of getting an extra bezel, obviously the SDR style.
I've got the metal bracelet, my favourite, although making it a quite hefty combination, a leather/rubber Hirsch Paul waterproof strap and a Chronissimo black leather strap.
Next on the list is a custom made leather strap for winter. Also the rubber straps in black and red (summer) are on my wishlist.
All this making it a highly customizable watch.

The UX is my second Sinn watch. I started off with a 104 st sa I.

My third watch Sinn watch could possibly be a U1 S E
Or, totally different, a 903

Anyway, I'm a happy customer and the UX is highly recommended.

And now some watchporn:






















View attachment 13553247























Sorry for the dustparticles. It was a quick job.

Here a link to the Hirsch strap:

https://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/hirsch-performance-straps/products/hirsch-paul-alligator-embossed-performance-watch-strap-in-honey-0925028075?variant=1317537940

I think it fits the watch for this time of year, plus being waterproof makes sense for the UX as well.

Are there more happy UX afficionados out there?


----------



## Salt_Water

Ok, had another trip through the metal-detector without incident. Last time, I went through with hand held high. This time I went through with hand held low. So this would now appear to be the whole point of antimagnetic steel. This particular machine goes off if I wear my LumiNox.

I will use a different detector next time to see if I can validate the "study."


----------



## jarlleif

Topdude said:


> Ok then, long overdue!
> 
> So far the watch has been great! It has become my daily beater. But in the best possible meaning of the word.
> Interestingly enough, I have seen many people look at it, but not comment on it.
> I assume because they generally have no idea whether this would fall in the category cheap-ass-50-euro-watch, or expensive-stuff-watch.
> Some considered it to be a smartwatch, because of the highly legible dial.
> 
> As far as accuracy is concerned: simply incredible. I got the watch in May and now it's running plus 2.
> So far it's been a joy to wear it.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of getting an extra bezel, obviously the SDR style.
> I've got the metal bracelet, my favourite, although making it a quite hefty combination, a leather/rubber Hirsch Paul waterproof strap and a Chronissimo black leather strap.
> Next on the list is a custom made leather strap for winter. Also the rubber straps in black and red (summer) are on my wishlist.
> All this making it a highly customizable watch.
> 
> The UX is my second Sinn watch. I started off with a 104 st sa I.
> 
> My third watch Sinn watch could possibly be a U1 S E
> Or, totally different, a 903
> 
> Anyway, I'm a happy customer and the UX is highly recommended.
> 
> And now some watchporn:
> 
> View attachment 13553239
> 
> View attachment 13553241
> 
> View attachment 13553245
> 
> View attachment 13553247
> 
> View attachment 13553249
> 
> View attachment 13553251
> 
> View attachment 13553253
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dustparticles. It was a quick job.
> 
> Here a link to the Hirsch strap:
> 
> https://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/hirsch-performance-straps/products/hirsch-paul-alligator-embossed-performance-watch-strap-in-honey-0925028075?variant=1317537940
> 
> I think it fits the watch for this time of year, plus being waterproof makes sense for the UX as well.
> 
> Are there more happy UX afficionados out there?


I'd really like to see a wrist shot with the UX on that Hirsch.


----------



## Topdude

jarlleif said:


> I'd really like to see a wrist shot with the UX on that Hirsch.


Here you go:






















Nothing fancy, just a few iPhone pics.


----------



## Steve Allen

Topdude said:


> Ok then, long overdue!
> 
> So far the watch has been great! It has become my daily beater. But in the best possible meaning of the word.
> Interestingly enough, I have seen many people look at it, but not comment on it.
> I assume because they generally have no idea whether this would fall in the category cheap-ass-50-euro-watch, or expensive-stuff-watch.
> Some considered it to be a smartwatch, because of the highly legible dial.
> 
> As far as accuracy is concerned: simply incredible. I got the watch in May and now it's running plus 2.
> So far it's been a joy to wear it.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of getting an extra bezel, obviously the SDR style.
> I've got the metal bracelet, my favourite, although making it a quite hefty combination, a leather/rubber Hirsch Paul waterproof strap and a Chronissimo black leather strap.
> Next on the list is a custom made leather strap for winter. Also the rubber straps in black and red (summer) are on my wishlist.
> All this making it a highly customizable watch.
> 
> The UX is my second Sinn watch. I started off with a 104 st sa I.
> 
> My third watch Sinn watch could possibly be a U1 S E
> Or, totally different, a 903
> 
> Anyway, I'm a happy customer and the UX is highly recommended.
> 
> And now some watchporn:
> 
> View attachment 13553239
> 
> View attachment 13553241
> 
> View attachment 13553245
> 
> View attachment 13553247
> 
> View attachment 13553249
> 
> View attachment 13553251
> 
> View attachment 13553253
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dustparticles. It was a quick job.
> 
> Here a link to the Hirsch strap:
> 
> https://www.hirschstraps.com/collections/hirsch-performance-straps/products/hirsch-paul-alligator-embossed-performance-watch-strap-in-honey-0925028075?variant=1317537940
> 
> I think it fits the watch for this time of year, plus being waterproof makes sense for the UX as well.
> 
> Are there more happy UX afficionados out there?


They are AWESOME photos, Topdude! Thank you!


----------



## Steve Allen

Salt_Water said:


> Ok, had another trip through the metal-detector without incident. Last time, I went through with hand held high. This time I went through with hand held low. So this would now appear to be the whole point of antimagnetic steel. This particular machine goes off if I wear my LumiNox.
> 
> I will use a different detector next time to see if I can validate the "study."


Thanks for doing this, Salt_Water. You may well be adding yet another great reason for people to buy the Sinn 'U' watches - no need to take them off at airports! That removes one potential area to lose your watch - not to mention the hassle of taking them off and putting them back on again. This is a terrific 'experiment'! Could you clarify which watch you were wearing - U1 or UX?


----------



## jarlleif

Topdude said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 13555325
> 
> View attachment 13555327
> 
> View attachment 13555329
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy, just a few iPhone pics.


Thank you! I was looking at the same strap in either gold brown or honey for my EZM 13 but thought it might clash for some reason. I really like it in your pictures though so I'm more confident now. Hirsch really makes some nice straps.


----------



## Topdude

Thanks! Very kind!


----------



## Salt_Water

Steve Allen said:


> Thanks for doing this, Salt_Water. You may well be adding yet another great reason for people to buy the Sinn 'U' watches - no need to take them off at airports! That removes one potential area to lose your watch - not to mention the hassle of taking them off and putting them back on again. This is a terrific 'experiment'! Could you clarify which watch you were wearing - U1 or UX?


Apologies for not getting back to you on this earlier... It's a 2018 vintage U1. I have logged yet another trip through the metal detector with it on the wrist. As my confidence level increases, so does my pace through the machine  (there is no longer a need to raise my hand over my head to alert security that my watch is about to set their machine off, or stand there watching the guard for a nod of approval). I believe that makes 3 trips so far. I think I need 15 or so for statistical validity?


----------



## Steve Allen

Salt_Water said:


> Apologies for not getting back to you on this earlier... It's a 2018 vintage U1. I have logged yet another trip through the metal detector with it on the wrist. As my confidence level increases, so does my pace through the machine  (there is no longer a need to raise my hand over my head to alert security that my watch is about to set their machine off, or stand there watching the guard for a nod of approval). I believe that makes 3 trips so far. I think I need 15 or so for statistical validity?


One more question... What strap/bracelet is the watch on? 
I'm wondering if the metal on your strap is also Submarine steel, and therefore also anti-magnetic? If it's a NATO, then why don't the stainless steel keepers set off the machine? If the bracelet is not made of anti-magnetic Submarine Steel (ie isn't tegimented), then it should just be made out of bead blasted stainless steel, which should trigger the machine? If it's on a Silicone Strap, again, it should depend if the clasp is tegimented (anti-magnetic) or just blasted Stainless Steel? 
Intriguing!


----------



## Salt_Water

Steve Allen said:


> One more question... What strap/bracelet is the watch on?
> I'm wondering if the metal on your strap is also Submarine steel, and therefore also anti-magnetic? If it's a NATO, then why don't the stainless steel keepers set off the machine? If the bracelet is not made of anti-magnetic Submarine Steel (ie isn't tegimented), then it should just be made out of bead blasted stainless steel, which should trigger the machine? If it's on a Silicone Strap, again, it should depend if the clasp is tegimented (anti-magnetic) or just blasted Stainless Steel?
> Intriguing!


It's on a tegemented bracelet. It says "edelstahl" inside the clasp, but the rest of the bracelet is not marked. I believe that means stainless steel in German. So the bracelet also seems to be antimagnetic, despite the fact that it is not designated "U-Boot Stahl." So, Sinn must have thought of this and the whole thing is antimagnetic. Someone posted something in the watchmaking forum about the availability of antimagnetic stainless, so perhaps that is what they used? At some point, I will ask Sinn to see what they say about this.

I am also pleased to report two additional trips through two separate metal detectors today. That makes 5 trips total through 3 different metal detectors without triggering the alarm.


----------



## MDTudor

Hi all,

Firstly i would like to thank everyone on this Forum for helping me decide upon a Sinn UX S (with a GSG9 case). So I took the plunge 6 months ago and went for the watch, and i have to say the watch itself is very impressive. However the ordering process was less than fun!

I ordered from an authorised dealer here in the UK and i wanted a customised Sinn UX GSG9 without the insignia on the dial - so basically a UX S dial, with the rest being a GSG9. This went very smoothly, however it did take Sinn 6 months to make the watch, and a lot of chasing to the authorised dealer (who i'm not going to name, as i don't believe the problem lied with them). When the watch finally came, unfortunately it wasn't correct - it was basically a UX S with a GSG9 case (I wanted the GSG9 second hand as well - which was the incorrect piece). Seeing the watch in the flesh however and it was instant love.

Things i like about the watch
- Presence on the wrist, i have a 6.75 inch wrist and it fits perfectly, and is a very comfortable all day watch. Yes it's a big watch, but simply put it's very comfortable.
- It feels like it's built like a tank, and will last forever
- I personally love the stealthy black coating.
- I think you 'know' when something is right and this watch just feels right.

Things i dislike
- The AR coating attracts all fingerprints, water marks, basically anything that comes in contact with it
- The bracelet, whilst very comfortable, the clasp does feel a little cheap.
- Obviously the wait for the watch

I hope this insight has helped a few people. But even after the long wait the watch is simply amazing, and i would recommend one to anyone.


----------



## nodnar

MDTudor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly i would like to thank everyone on this Forum for helping me decide upon a Sinn UX S (with a GSG9 case). So I took the plunge 6 months ago and went for the watch, and i have to say the watch itself is very impressive. However the ordering process was less than fun!
> 
> I ordered from an authorised dealer here in the UK and i wanted a customised Sinn UX GSG9 without the insignia on the dial - so basically a UX S dial, with the rest being a GSG9. This went very smoothly, however it did take Sinn 6 months to make the watch, and a lot of chasing to the authorised dealer (who i'm not going to name, as i don't believe the problem lied with them). When the watch finally came, unfortunately it wasn't correct - it was basically a UX S with a GSG9 case (I wanted the GSG9 second hand as well - which was the incorrect piece). Seeing the watch in the flesh however and it was instant love.
> 
> Things i like about the watch
> - Presence on the wrist, i have a 6.75 inch wrist and it fits perfectly, and is a very comfortable all day watch. Yes it's a big watch, but simply put it's very comfortable.
> - It feels like it's built like a tank, and will last forever
> - I personally love the stealthy black coating.
> - I think you 'know' when something is right and this watch just feels right.
> 
> Things i dislike
> - The AR coating attracts all fingerprints, water marks, basically anything that comes in contact with it
> - The bracelet, whilst very comfortable, the clasp does feel a little cheap.
> - Obviously the wait for the watch
> 
> I hope this insight has helped a few people. But even after the long wait the watch is simply amazing, and i would recommend one to anyone.
> 
> View attachment 13709639
> 
> 
> View attachment 13709641


Very nice! Too bad about the white seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

Über-Cool watch! 

Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Steve Allen

MDTudor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly i would like to thank everyone on this Forum for helping me decide upon a Sinn UX S (with a GSG9 case). So I took the plunge 6 months ago and went for the watch, and i have to say the watch itself is very impressive. However the ordering process was less than fun!
> 
> I ordered from an authorised dealer here in the UK and i wanted a customised Sinn UX GSG9 without the insignia on the dial - so basically a UX S dial, with the rest being a GSG9. This went very smoothly, however it did take Sinn 6 months to make the watch, and a lot of chasing to the authorised dealer (who i'm not going to name, as i don't believe the problem lied with them). When the watch finally came, unfortunately it wasn't correct - it was basically a UX S with a GSG9 case (I wanted the GSG9 second hand as well - which was the incorrect piece). Seeing the watch in the flesh however and it was instant love.
> 
> Things i like about the watch
> - Presence on the wrist, i have a 6.75 inch wrist and it fits perfectly, and is a very comfortable all day watch. Yes it's a big watch, but simply put it's very comfortable.
> - It feels like it's built like a tank, and will last forever
> - I personally love the stealthy black coating.
> - I think you 'know' when something is right and this watch just feels right.
> 
> Things i dislike
> - The AR coating attracts all fingerprints, water marks, basically anything that comes in contact with it
> - The bracelet, whilst very comfortable, the clasp does feel a little cheap.
> - Obviously the wait for the watch
> 
> I hope this insight has helped a few people. But even after the long wait the watch is simply amazing, and i would recommend one to anyone.
> 
> View attachment 13709639
> 
> 
> View attachment 13709641


Hey nodar - I'm so glad you like the UX. It's an epic timepiece.
Yes, the AR coating can be annoying with fingerprints, but when it's clean the clarity is stunning. 
(I wonder if Sinn would remove it, if asked,
when it's in for a service?)
Enjoy!


----------



## Salt_Water

I finally found a metal detector that could detect my U1. The watch set off the detector at the federal courthouse with the very expensive metal detectors and serious security concerns. It went off twice actually, on both trips through.

So, it appears there are limits to how stealthy the watches are. My assumption here is that the spring bars are not antimagnetic and the detector is sensitive enough to sense those.

This is reassuring at some level...


----------



## Steve Allen

Salt_Water said:


> I finally found a metal detector that could detect my U1. The watch set off the detector at the federal courthouse with the very expensive metal detectors and serious security concerns. It went off twice actually, on both trips through.
> 
> So, it appears there are limits to how stealthy the watches are. My assumption here is that the spring bars are not antimagnetic and the detector is sensitive enough to sense those.
> 
> This is reassuring at some level...


Thanks for the update!
Out of curiosity...What strap were you wearing?


----------



## Salt_Water

Tegimented bracelet. Lots of hardware in there...


----------



## Steve Allen

Salt_Water said:


> Tegimented bracelet. Lots of hardware in there...


Yes, given that the Tegimented steel is anti-magnetic, the spring bars must be the culprit!


----------



## danielmewes

Do metal detectors actually use magnetism? I always thought they were relying on the electric component, but I could be wrong. If they rely on magnetism, couldn't you just get any titanium knife through them?
(also, while the case made from submarine steel is amagnetic, the movement and battery inside the UX probably are not - not just the spring bars)


----------



## Steve Allen

danielmewes said:


> Do metal detectors actually use magnetism? I always thought they were relying on the electric component, but I could be wrong. If they rely on magnetism, couldn't you just get any titanium knife through them?
> (also, while the case made from submarine steel is amagnetic, the movement and battery inside the UX probably are not - not just the spring bars)


Fair call about the internal components. 
I've got no idea how the screening machines work either!
The plot thickens!!!


----------



## epetrillo

Hi everyone,

I have a U1 SDR coming soon and have a question. I was thinking about getting a bracelet (after my wallet recovers) and was wondering if anyone has seen the SDR on a black bracelet? I'm thinking the two tone look might be cool but not sure. What do you think?


----------



## dr.sphinx

I would approach that with caution. I wouldn't want to risk that, say, the finish on the case and on the bracelet wouldn't work together.

Just a blast from a recent past - only let go of it to pursue a complete folly. Don't think there'll be too many in Europe, either. 







Might have reached my limit regarding how much tooley I want some of my watches to be. No rubber, just a tegimented bracelet (not the first owner). Wait - what? Yes, it turned out it was a 757 one (indicated on the endlinks).

One thing that in retrospect may have been annoying me more than I expected: the fancy clasp for the rubber (bought both later). I find it hard to accept how "dumb" the clasp is, especially in proportion to its gargantuan width and non-negligible cost. Not even a single microregulation hole! It's actually quite strange that Sinn - who put technology at the heart of their brand identity - currently don't make a proper (read: not just single-position) diver's extension at all. 








Otherwise, what a kick-ass diver. Kind of made me lose my appetite for any other Us. Wait, the U2 is still kind of neat


----------



## DimitrisCSD

Funnily enough, the smaller butterfly clasp has micro adjustment holes!


----------



## dr.sphinx

No sh**! I had no clue and assumed too much.


----------



## makak

Hi all,
My first Sinn was my 103 SA B E and I love it, apart from the cheap feeling clasp. Am now looking at a U1 S with the black tegimented bracelet and am keen to hear feedback on how tough the bracelet is. Does it scratch easily, and if so, so you see lighter colours through the marks?
TIA


----------



## TheHorizon

Just bought my first Sinn, a U2 EZM 5, fully PVD on bracelet. It gets delivered Wednesday. I plan for it to be my go-to adventure/travel watch and replace my trusty TAG Professional 1000 for that duty. Very excited. Will likely put a leather strap on it for daily use then switch to bracelet for travel.

Looking forward to officially joining the Sinn family!


----------



## TheHorizon

Any U2 owners able to recommend a watch tool set that will help me swap straps? Have never done that before (have honestly never wanted to until now), but don’t want to waste time or money on a set that can’t do the job. Thanks!


----------



## Spring-Diver

TheHorizon said:


> Any U2 owners able to recommend a watch tool set that will help me swap straps? Have never done that before (have honestly never wanted to until now), but don't want to waste time or money on a set that can't do the job. Thanks!


Bergeron 6767-F
I've been using one of these forever. It works great 

https://www.amazon.com/Bergeon-6767-F-Watch-Spring-Tool/dp/B001IZT8R2


Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

TheHorizon said:


> Any U2 owners able to recommend a watch tool set that will help me swap straps? Have never done that before (have honestly never wanted to until now), but don't want to waste time or money on a set that can't do the job. Thanks!


The drilled lugs make removal easy. A large paper clip can do the job. Installing the spring bars is a bit harder. I was afraid of scratching the lugs with a tool. So I use a chopstick. 

















That tool in the picture is a Bergeon 6111 from Otto Frei and it works great on my watches w/o drilled lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

TheHorizon said:


> Any U2 owners able to recommend a watch tool set that will help me swap straps? Have never done that before (have honestly never wanted to until now), but don't want to waste time or money on a set that can't do the job. Thanks!


Fitting the rubber band (the original U series gapless one) is a real pain, no matter what tool you've got. You've been warned


----------



## RagnarsHeir

I have had my U1 SE on the bracelet for 9 months. I do not baby this watch. It has no scratches. When it has made contact with metal, a bit of the other metal leaves a mark on the clasp. I can remove the mark easily with some water or solvent and a cloth. There are "smooth" spots where the locking latch is used to lock the clasp and on the first link next to the clasp, but nothing has penetrated the coating.


----------



## RagnarsHeir

makak said:


> Hi all,
> My first Sinn was my 103 SA B E and I love it, apart from the cheap feeling clasp. Am now looking at a U1 S with the black tegimented bracelet and am keen to hear feedback on how tough the bracelet is. Does it scratch easily, and if so, so you see lighter colours through the marks?
> TIA


I have had my U1 SE on the bracelet for 9 months. I do not baby this watch. It has no scratches. When it has made contact with metal, a bit of the other metal leaves a mark on the clasp. I can remove the mark easily with some water or solvent and a cloth. There are "smooth" spots where the locking latch is used to lock the clasp and on the first link next to the clasp, but nothing has penetrated the coating.


----------



## Steve Allen

Spring-Diver said:


> Bergeron 6767-F
> I've been using one of these forever. It works great
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bergeon-6767-F-Watch-Spring-Tool/dp/B001IZT8R2
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


The new model is 7767-F
Same, same...but different.
New body design


----------



## TheHorizon

First shot of my U2 EZM 5 in full PVD on bracelet! LOVING it so far.
More to come.


----------



## Topdude

Great! Keep us posted as to how the coating holds up over time.


----------



## Topdude

Salt_Water said:


> I finally found a metal detector that could detect my U1. The watch set off the detector at the federal courthouse with the very expensive metal detectors and serious security concerns. It went off twice actually, on both trips through.
> 
> So, it appears there are limits to how stealthy the watches are. My assumption here is that the spring bars are not antimagnetic and the detector is sensitive enough to sense those.
> 
> This is reassuring at some level...


Dusseldorf Airport (Germany) update for my UX: Undetected! I had to remove my belt when the machine started beeping. Did so and then walked through a second time. UX tucked under my cuff and no beep!
So, the antimagnetic steel seems to work!


----------



## Topdude

Salt_Water said:


> I went through a metal detector today with my U-1 on and it did not trigger a search... Can anyone confirm whether the anti-magnetic U-Boot-Stahl regularly defeats such things? Major time saver in my line of work...


UX on steel bracelet: confirmed!


----------



## Steve Allen

Topdude said:


> UX on steel bracelet: confirmed!


Thanks for the update, Topdude!
Is the steel bracelet Tegimented or just the bead blasted stainless steel version?


----------



## Topdude

Standard bead blasted bracelet. 

So for air travel I will now take my UX. it’s far better and gives more peace of mind knowing I don’t need to take it off and put my watch in a box to send it through the X-ray machine. 

A few years ago while travelling wearing my Breitling Blackbird I had to take it off. I told the guard to keep an eye on it and a few seconds later I was just in time to save my watch from being snatched away by some ....... who thought to grab it. Then the guard did and said nothing.


----------



## Steve Allen

Topdude said:


> Standard bead blasted bracelet.
> 
> So for air travel I will now take my UX. it's far better and gives more peace of mind knowing I don't need to take it off and put my watch in a box to send it through the X-ray machine.
> 
> A few years ago while travelling wearing my Breitling Blackbird I had to take it off. I told the guard to keep an eye on it and a few seconds later I was just in time to save my watch from being snatched away by some ....... who thought to grab it. Then the guard did and said nothing.


Taking your UX with you when you travel sounds like a great idea! You NEVER have to worry about it (not even at the airport!). You can also go for a swim without even thinking about it while you're away from home. What a watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

Love my U1....oldest watch in my collection...have considered flipping many times, but each time I put it on I remember why I love it.....

So much so, that I just snagged a German grail of mine, in a trade with another WUS......Sinn U1 SE!

Lusted after this since it was released in 2016, but what with Watchbuys squeeze on North American Sinn sales, and the lack of realistically priced pieces on fleabay, my itch went unscratched....

Until now, but boy was it worth the wait!














With its cousin....







And what the view of my wrist will be for sometime!


----------



## Topdude

Great watch! I’ve lusted after it for a while now. But since I already own a UX, I’m not sure to get this one also.


----------



## Topdude

Tell me your thoughts on this please:


----------



## Steve Allen

UX- The KING of diver's watches!


----------



## Topdude

The thing is: Do you think it's aligned properly, or am I an obsessed freak?


----------



## nodnar

Topdude said:


> The thing is: Do you think it's aligned properly, or am I an obsessed freak?


Off just a bit. I've got one like that, I'll ask them to be more careful at its next service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.sphinx

The thing is that with all the oil good alignment is even more of a challenge than it normally is. I hear you, but if I were you I wouldn't press charges (and this is coming from a person that is nitpicky enough to have had several Grand Seikos serviced under warranty for misalingnment and suchlike).


----------



## nodnar

dr.sphinx said:


> The thing is that with all the oil good alignment is even more of a challenge than it normally is. I hear you, but if I were you I wouldn't press charges (and this is coming from a person that is nitpicky enough to have had several Grand Seikos serviced under warranty for misalingnment and suchlike).


True all true. However I was noticing the hour hand a smidgen off, as is mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

@Maddog1970
Can you say something about the durability of the black coating on the watch, or is it too early to tell? 
I know it’s tegimented underneath, but I’m just interested to know how it’ll hold up in every day wear.


----------



## Maddog1970

Topdude said:


> @Maddog1970
> Can you say something about the durability of the black coating on the watch, or is it too early to tell?
> I know it's tegimented underneath, but I'm just interested to know how it'll hold up in every day wear.


Wellllllll......

Yes, to early, but so far so good......it sits quite flat on my wrist, so haven't cranked it off anything yet....I do have a 3 1/2yr old mouthy American Akita who will (gently) tug on your wrist/hand when she wants something...she also likes to wrestle, which results in more mouthing....

what I am basically saying, is that while I baby my watches, they sometimes end up in my dogs mouth

Mouth/werewolf in question....


----------



## Maddog1970

Would only let me add 1 pic to my last post....hmmmmm, that's a new one!......

so here's my U1 Se....

its a about a year old, with me the 2nd owner, but the thing is spotless!

.....so I have high hopes about the durability....eg I a am the original owner of a 2015 non-teg U1, and outside a couple of "dots" on the external AR coating, it's case and bracelet are spotless!


----------



## dr.sphinx

The sharp edges on the bezel are definitely vulnerable, had the black come off in tiny spots there.


----------



## Steve Allen

Topdude said:


> Tell me your thoughts on this please:
> 
> View attachment 14060189


The iconic 'UX Bounce' through that amazing oil, tends to make the second hand move around a bit, but it more often than not ends up lining up. The UX Bounce, IMHO, is just one more thing that makes the UX unique in the world. It can be quite mesmerising! The UX is so far above 'ordinary' quartz watches (and mechanical ones too!) that these things all add to its awesomeness.


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHorizon

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Professional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish my U2 lume looked that good


----------



## Spring-Diver

TheHorizon said:


> I wish my U2 lume looked that good


The U1 Pro uses BGW9. The initial glow is pretty intense but it dies off in 10 minutes or so. However it's still readable at 6:00am. But yes, Sinn needs to up their lume game. I would gladly spend the extra $ for Seiko/Rolex quality lume. Grade A+ SLN should be standard on all Sinn's, Damasko....etc.



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHorizon

Spring-Diver said:


> The U1 Pro uses BGW9. The initial glow is pretty intense but it dies off in 10 minutes or so. However it's still readable at 6:00am. But yes, Sinn needs to up their lume game. I would gladly spend the extra $ for Seiko/Rolex quality lume. Grade A+ SLN should be standard on all Sinn's, Damasko....etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I would pay the extra too!


----------



## dr.sphinx

Rolex lume isn't all that great, especially if you're spoiled by Seiko. I agree that Sinn should do better though - I'd happily trade some of their technology extras for a killer lume.


----------



## Happy_Jake

My black U2 refuses to show wear on the regimented finish

It is pretty amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

Happy_Jake said:


> My black U2 refuses to show wear on the regimented finish
> 
> It is pretty amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Show us a photo, Jake!


----------



## TheHorizon

First posting of my newest acquisition, a U2 fully PVD with a leather strap from Barton Watch Straps here in Austin, TX.

This U2 is my new adventure travel watch, replacing my trusty TAG Pro1200. I make photo essays of my family's travel adventures. This watch marks the completion of 12 essays about 24 adventure activities with 1,200 photos and 24,000 words to honor the time zones of the world, reflected by the dual time zone of the EZM5.

https://themanasas.exposure.co/

This watch is basically invincible and will last many generations of essay writers in my family when they take over that duty and achieve the above milestone.

Love my Sinn!


----------



## Happy_Jake

I know how to do it via Tapatalk on my phone. What is the best way using the computer?


----------



## Happy_Jake

Spring-Diver said:


> The U1 Pro uses BGW9. The initial glow is pretty intense but it dies off in 10 minutes or so. However it's still readable at 6:00am. But yes, Sinn needs to up their lume game. I would gladly spend the extra $ for Seiko/Rolex quality lume. Grade A+ SLN should be standard on all Sinn's, Damasko....etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I was told by a Sinn factory person that Sinn Lume is formulated to last a very long instead of being intensely bright

For what its worth

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

Happy_Jake said:


> I know how to do it via Tapatalk on my phone. What is the best way using the computer?


Just hit 'Reply With Quote', then look for the 'Insert Image' icon (just above where you'll be typing) and then you can tell it where to find your photo/s. I hope that helps


----------



## Happy_Jake

Thanks!


----------



## Maddog1970

My U1SE on an Uncle Seiko tropic....


----------



## Topdude

Great watch. Still considering it. It’s just I already own the UX. and a 104, but that’s a different style of watch.


----------



## Topdude

Great watch. Still considering it. It’s just I already own the UX. and a 104, but that’s a different style of watch.


----------



## Jay46

As the UX was my very first Sinn purchase, I have to say that it has become the go to watch in my rotation. I am still in the newlywed stage, but damn, I find I grab her all the time no matter what the function I am attending is. With that being said, I just purchased the Sinn 103 Ti Diapal and I cannot wait for it to arrive. 

The quality and technology that is offered for the price is quite amazing for those that are considering a Sinn as a 1st purchase.


----------



## Jay46

As the UX was my very first Sinn purchase, I have to say that it has become the go to watch in my rotation. I am still in the newlywed stage, but damn, I find I grab her all the time no matter what the function I am attending is. With that being said, I just purchased the Sinn 103 Ti Diapal and I cannot wait for it to arrive. 

The quality and technology that is offered for the price is quite amazing for those that are considering a Sinn as a 1st purchase.


----------



## Steve Allen

Jay46 said:


> As the UX was my very first Sinn purchase, I have to say that it has become the go to watch in my rotation. I am still in the newlywed stage, but damn, I find I grab her all the time no matter what the function I am attending is. With that being said, I just purchased the Sinn 103 Ti Diapal and I cannot wait for it to arrive.
> 
> The quality and technology that is offered for the price is quite amazing for those that are considering a Sinn as a 1st purchase.


The UX will always be your first love 
It truly is a stunning watch.
Enjoy!


----------



## Big_Red

I bought this one new last year. This particular piece spoke to me because I wasn't a fan of the standard red/white hands.

There have been no issues and it is a solid piece. I'll miss the unique style of Sinn and might be back to the brand, but for now I'm moving this one on as it rarely gets worn.

Some of my favorite pics during time of ownership.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTed

Have a U1, tegimented bezel, originally purchased in 2013. It’s been rock solid, incredibly accurate, and remarkably comfortable on bracelet. I often wear it in a professional/business setting and despite its heft it fits under shirt cuffs. I love the simplicity and legibility of the dial, the matte finish all around, and the hands. Great watch, highly recommend for someone looking for a solid diver in the $2k range.


----------



## Steve Allen

CaptTed said:


> Have a U1, tegimented bezel, originally purchased in 2013. It's been rock solid, incredibly accurate, and remarkably comfortable on bracelet. I often wear it in a professional/business setting and despite its heft it fits under shirt cuffs. I love the simplicity and legibility of the dial, the matte finish all around, and the hands. Great watch, highly recommend for someone looking for a solid diver in the $2k range.


A typically happy Sinn owner! 
How is it holding up in terms of scratches after 6 years of wear and tear?
(Any photos?)


----------



## scvg009

My new purchase of the u2 Crown bite very tight, I feel it in Wear, is this normal?


----------



## scvg009

I newly bought a u2 watch 。
When I adjusted the time, I found that tightening or loosening the crown, the crown bites very tightly. It takes a little effort to do this. Is this normal?


----------



## Big_Red

Just three weeks after selling my SE/black/green U1 (just a few posts above) I've purchased another. Well that didn't take long... my small collection just had to have a U1!

I started with the SDR, then the SE, and now I've come full circle back to the original design.

Here she is, arrived on the final day of the decade. Sinn U1-T.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

My recently purchased U1-Tegimented has become the watch that I wear the most. The first time I saw one it caught my eye and in a moment of weakness, bought one from a member on this website... This is my second Sinn and I've become a huge fan of the brand. I find the stark, at-a-glance readability, it's best feature and in spite of it's size, the watch wears very well. It's also keeping great time. If you want a watch with awesome personality, wear a U1. I currently have mine on an Erika's.


----------



## Kubricksmind




----------



## krpdm

Sinn 757 Diapal by jppellet, on Flickr

One of the last ones sold


----------



## Tickythebull

No regrets.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

This thread has gone very quiet, here’s my new addition, not the best pics but will add as we move along.


----------



## Batchelor22

Well, here’s a better pic, this replaces the Diapal 757 I sold to krpdm in the above post and regretted pretty shortly after. Glad to see he is still enjoying it, I plan to enjoy this U1BT !


----------



## jjmc87

Man you guys are killing me, I'm practically drooling over the U1 pics!

I'm just waiting for the new releases in a couple of weeks before I pick up a fully tegimented version


----------



## jjmc87

Man you guys are killing me, I'm practically drooling over the U1 pics!

I'm just waiting for the new releases in a couple of weeks before I pick up a fully tegimented version


----------



## duc

I hope no one gets sick of familiar watches. I don't:


----------



## Maddog1970

U1se....still one of my faves.


----------



## MikeR2

The SE editions ARE nice .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

I'm selling a ton of Seiko to buy a different version of the U1 but it's an all-time favorite for me. I'm sure I'll snag a U50 also to complete a trio but to me, the U1 is THE U.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

WatchOutChicago said:


> I'm selling a ton of Seiko to buy a different version of the U1 but it's an all-time favorite for me. I'm sure I'll snag a U50 also to complete a trio but *to me, the U1 is THE U*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more!!  The blocky hands and overall design and materials just does it for me.

I got a U1-ST nearly a year ago. At the time, I had a real hard time deciding between it and the standard U1 w/red hands and black dial.

Now with all the talk of the U50, I felt it was time to get my OTHER U1. And now I have two! :-!


----------



## nimzotech

On a slightly larger than 7" wrist I removed 2 links from the bracelet. I fiddled with the micro adjustments on the clasp but could not get it to close.

Anyone else with similar sized wrist - how many links did you remove?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

Love the UX with a grey suit


----------



## duc

All week so far:


----------



## nimzotech

nimzotech said:


> On a slightly larger than 7" wrist I removed 2 links from the bracelet. I fiddled with the micro adjustments on the clasp but could not get it to close.
> 
> Anyone else with similar sized wrist - how many links did you remove?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks already adjusted. No one in U1 experience thread with a 7" wrist? 
-Aaaaamaaazin'

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## dpn

WatchOutChicago said:


> ... I'm sure I'll snag a U50 also to complete a trio but to me, the U1 is THE U.


I agree with WatchOutChicago wholeheartedly; the U50 looks great, but the U1 is the U paragon.

I'm on the cusp of ordering my next Sinn*, and I'm having a really difficult time deciding between the U1 and the U50.

*Does anyone have a side-by-side photograph comparison between the U1 and a Seiko Monster (SKX779 / SKX781) that they wouldn't mind sharing?*

In width, the U1 is 44mm, the Seiko is 42mm, and the U50 is 41mm. I love how the Seiko looks and feels on my 7.25" wrist; it's a big watch, but its size feels right and good. I suspect that the U1 will wear well, and that I might be disappointed by the U50's size. That said, if anyone had a photo showing a 1:1 comparison between the U1 and a black monster, or a U50 and a black monster, I'd love to compare the two. It's also fun to see how tastes have changed; I registered at WUS and followed a lot of threads in 2011. At that time it felt to me like size was king; everyone was crazy about the 2011 refresh of the 45.5mm Omega Planet Ocean.

* I actually ordered a U1 a few weeks ago, but had to cancel my purchase. I've agreed to wait to order my next Sinn until I reach a specific weight. I've already lost 13.6 pounds since mid-May, and I have 22.4 pounds to go to earn my Sinn. I gotta say, this has been the best weight loss motivation I've ever found!


----------



## roberev

Are quick and dirty pics of a Sinn UX and an Orange Monster on my 8-inch wrist close enough? U1 and UX sizes are the same.


----------



## dpn

roberev said:


> Are quick and dirty pics of a Sinn UX and an Orange Monster on my 8-inch wrist close enough? U1 and UX sizes are the same.


You're the man! Thank you!

I think I'm going to go for the U1 over the U50. It's cheaper, I think the size is going to be just fine for me, and I can return it if it doesn't work out. I think if I went with the U50 without trying out the U1 first, I would always have a nagging suspicion that the U1 would have been better.

Now, I've just got to get this damn weight off!


----------



## dpn

If anyone is curious, I also received this 1:1 comparison between a U1 and a Seiko Monster from another forum. I'm 100% confident I'm going to like the U1 better than the U50 based on this picture and how the Seiko Monster fits on me.


----------



## carlhaluss

nimzotech said:


> On a slightly larger than 7" wrist I removed 2 links from the bracelet. I fiddled with the micro adjustments on the clasp but could not get it to close.
> 
> Anyone else with similar sized wrist - how many links did you remove?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is 7.25in and I also removed 2 links, one from each side of the clasp. Of course, it fits a bit tighter than yours does, but still comfortable in all temperatures without having to do a micro adjustment in the clasp.


----------



## carlhaluss

After almost 3 weeks enjoying my first Sinn, the U1. Over 10 years ago, I was on a bus and the friend I was with pointed out the watch a guy across the aisle was wearing. Of course, the first thing that caught my eye was the unique "Lego" style of the hands and markers. After that, I spent quite a bit of time researching the model, and also most of the other Sinn models. I wanted to have a watch that I thought was the most "toolish" of any watch, but wanted to wait until I found out we have an AD in Canada. So now we do!
This is also the heaviest watch I have owned, and also the first where I can actually feel the weight of the watch on my wrist. What might be a complaint to many, is a joy to me. And mine is the full tegiment with bracelet. I love watches of all shapes and sizes, and often alternate the Sinn with one of my JLC Reverso pieces on the same day. I can't say that the U1 is my favorite watch, maybe never will be, but I think it will always be part of my collection. I will never find anything more robust or better built.
I won't ramble on, as I did a review on this forum 18 days ago, here is the link:








Sinn U1 Fully Tegimented: Incoming and First Impressions


My obstinate refusal to acquire this watch until we had an Authorized Dealer in Canada caused me to wait over a decade. During that time, I eagerly learned what I could about the watch. In the meantime, I had numerous dive watches, and have sold all but one. Offering 2 versions: U1 with...




www.watchuseek.com














Sincerely hope all of you are getting as much pleasure out of your Sinn as I do mine!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Just arrived - first Sinn U-series buy the UX has been my tool-Watch ultimate dream for years.

SDR version but upgraded to completely tegimented.

Works surprisingly well on my 6.75" wrist!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## BlackrazorNZ

For an 11km rated case it sure fits nicely under a jacket cuff.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## ProphetPeden

Hi, I'm new here and I just put my deposit on a U50-T SDR. I know the SDR signifies that it's the version with the black bezel; however, I'm curious if the SDR is actually an acronym. Can anyone provide further info? Sorry if this is readily known. I was unable to find any info at Sinn or Watchbuys.


----------



## nodnar

Schwarzem drehring...translated it's the black turning ring. 

I knew I’d seen the answer, its in a post by CMSgt Bo. 

I couldn’t figure out how to find a good link to his post from google to tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProphetPeden

Ahhh, got to love the Germans and their way of describing things very literally. 

I suppose the U50 S is just s for schwarz


----------



## nodnar

Yes S for all black case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpaciolla

Finally arrived today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeR2

Owned two U1's over the years. Jumped up to a U212 and then added an Ultimate U. I loved them all but the 47mm 212 and Ultimate are right where I prefer my watch size to be.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProphetPeden

Came today from WatchBuys. They offered to send this version with the silicone strap and I could buy the bracelet later at a discount. Unfortunately the silicone was just barely too big at the smallest adjustment for my 7cm wrist.

This is my first Sinn and I'm extremely impressed with everything.

Anyone know if the bracelet will accommodate someone with wrists as small as mine?


----------



## shyong

ProphetPeden said:


> Came today from WatchBuys. They offered to send this version with the silicone strap and I could buy the bracelet later at a discount. Unfortunately the silicone was just barely too big at the smallest adjustment for my 7cm wrist.
> 
> This is my first Sinn and I'm extremely impressed with everything.
> 
> Anyone know if the bracelet will accommodate someone with wrists as small as mine?


The bracelet will work for your wrist size. The H-link bracelet is very accommodating to smaller wrists. Have no worries.

I did the same thing as you on taking the rubber strap with the discount on the metal bracelet. I'll probably mainly wear it on the NATO like how you have it. The Tegimented is great, already banged it a couple times with no marks. It really shows the scratch resistance when you do the strap changes when pulling the spring bars. No marks whatsoever.


----------



## ProphetPeden

shyong said:


> The bracelet will work for your wrist size. The H-link bracelet is very accommodating to smaller wrists. Have no worries.
> 
> I did the same thing as you on taking the rubber strap with the discount on the metal bracelet. I'll probably mainly wear it on the NATO like how you have it. The Tegimented is great, already banged it a couple times with no marks. It really shows the scratch resistance when you do the strap changes when pulling the spring bars. No marks whatsoever.
> 
> View attachment 15374099


Yes!

This is my first modern sport watch that isn't a Seiko (my only other comparison is a breitling aerospace from 1996). So far I think I'm very impressed with the quality. It just feels solid.

Also, I was not expecting the tegimented steel to feel so much harder than 316L.


----------



## shyong

ProphetPeden said:


> Yes!
> 
> This is my first modern sport watch that isn't a Seiko (my only other comparison is a breitling aerospace from 1996). So far I think I'm very impressed with the quality. It just feels solid.
> 
> Also, I was not expecting the tegimented steel to feel so much harder than 316L.


My third Sinn (556i, 358, U50) and I've always been satisfied with my purchases. Very rugged watches with great simple designs. I'm just glad Sinn finally shrunk down the U1 to a manageable size. I too have small wrists and would never dare to wear the U1. Congrats on your first Sinn.


----------



## ProphetPeden

shyong said:


> My third Sinn (556i, 358, U50) and I've always been satisfied with my purchases. Very rugged watches with great simple designs. I'm just glad Sinn finally shrunk down the U1 to a manageable size. I too have small wrists and would never dare to wear the U1. Congrats on your first Sinn.


Do you have a picture of all three side by side? I'd like to see how the U50 compares. Especially in thickness.


----------



## shyong

ProphetPeden said:


> Do you have a picture of all three side by side? I'd like to see how the U50 compares. Especially in thickness.


My 556 is being serviced currently. I'll try to get you a picture of the 358 vs U50 later today. U50 is really not that thick at all. My 358 is a good deal thicker than the U50.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## shyong

ProphetPeden said:


> Do you have a picture of all three side by side? I'd like to see how the U50 compares. Especially in thickness.


----------



## ProphetPeden

shyong said:


> View attachment 15376051
> View attachment 15376052
> View attachment 15376053


Thanks for sharing. The U50 really is tiny. I'm pretty interested in the 356, I'll have to see if it's the same movement as the 358. I think the U50's new movement is the reason they were able to get it so slim.


----------



## JohnHartford

shyong said:


> View attachment 15376051
> View attachment 15376052
> View attachment 15376053


This is great. I really like these 2 watches. The black bezel on the U50 speaks to me a little more than the steel one. I'm going to try attempt to acquire both sometime over the next 12-18 months along with a GMT of some sort. Lofty goals for myself but that's the 3 watch collection I'm shooting for. I've really come to enjoy the make and build quality of a few Sinns within the past few months. Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## sonyman99

Thought I'd post a pic of my U1. Absolutely love this watch. I really like the way you are hard pushed to see that there is a glass/crystal on the watch.


----------



## shyong

JohnHartford said:


> This is great. I really like these 2 watches. The black bezel on the U50 speaks to me a little more than the steel one. I'm going to try attempt to acquire both sometime over the next 12-18 months along with a GMT of some sort. Lofty goals for myself but that's the 3 watch collection I'm shooting for. I've really come to enjoy the make and build quality of a few Sinns within the past few months. Can't wait to get my hands on one.


Yes, black bezel does give it a little pop. I'd say you got a good rotation with what you're wanting. I think Sinn's in the process of another price increase this month. I think Watchbuys does a layaway if you're wanting to lock-in a price, that's if you're going to purchase new. Good luck on your collection.


----------



## brookview

ProphetPeden said:


> Came today from WatchBuys. They offered to send this version with the silicone strap and I could buy the bracelet later at a discount. Unfortunately the silicone was just barely too big at the smallest adjustment for my 7cm wrist.
> 
> This is my first Sinn and I'm extremely impressed with everything.
> 
> Anyone know if the bracelet will accommodate someone with wrists as small as mine?
> View attachment 15371163


Did you try the silicon and clasp without the divers extension?


----------



## triz

@shyong

Thx for this pic. The 356 has been on my list for a long time but it really does look quite fat. Maybe I will just have to get a U50..


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## roberev

UX


----------



## JoshuaMelara

Kubricksmind said:


> View attachment 14816199


The bracelet is the perfect way to wear the U1! It helps to manage the proportions of the case really well


----------



## JoshuaMelara

MikeR2 said:


> The SE editions ARE nice .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Arabic numerals at 6 and 12 are a nice surprise. And I always love tan lume


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Steeldog

I've been eyeing a Sinn UX for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neiko0501

Does anyone have feedback they would like to share about the new U50 bracelet? I love the one that came on my 856. Is it similar in any way? Eg. Is it tapered, what’s the thickness of the links, is the clasp the same, etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Neiko0501

Hi, Any takers on this question? Very much appreciative of any info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barghest

Well, after lusting over the U1 since 2013, a desire that only intensified when they released the blue one, I have now have my own:








Literally had to use every link that came with the bracelet to have it fit my wrist.

Have already moved it onto some other straps:




















The elastic MN strap is as comfortable as I hoped, will probably leave it on that while its warm.

Yes, I was weak and bought another diver rather than the pilot/sports watch I had intended.


----------



## aabikrman

shyong said:


> "The Tegimented is great, already banged it a couple times with no marks. It really shows the scratch resistance when you do the strap changes when pulling the spring bars. No marks whatsoever."
> 
> The Tegimented wears really well but I would caution anyone to be particularly careful around bricks or masonry. I managed to scratch my Tegimented clasp pretty badly with a minor "graze" against some small pavers in my backyard. Completely my fault as I was repairing a sprinkler next to some pavers, my hands were dirty and I didn't want to take the time to wash the mud off my hands in order to remove my U1. Big mistake on my part even though I was being careful. I very lightly brushed against one of the pavers as I was slipping the pvc joint into place and that resulted in two nasty scars across the clasp. It surprised me how nasty the scratch is especially since I've made contact with the clasp fumbling around in the garage doing other things and some of those "impacts" were much, much, harder. I suspect it was the ceramics in the paver that did the damage because I've made accidental contact with metal and the tegimented steel has been otherwise impervious....
> 
> Take a look :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That U50 sure looks good !
> 
> View attachment 15374099


----------



## kdtri1

Just received my U50-T today.

Its my first time owning a Sinn and I'm pretty pleased with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppo

A pic from yesterday, got the U1 last week and has been perfect. Before I was a bit worried about the weight but this far I think it's a pro almost. And the ETA has been keeping the time perfectly since I set it three days ago, haven't used the app to measure yet but I set it 5 seconds before the desktop time and it's gained not more than 2 seconds. (Serviced in June)


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Just got my U1 last week, have been lusting after this watch for many years and finally in a position to buy one (-;


----------



## cameltoejockey

It may take awhile but the U1 is definitely on my list


----------



## buckets

i've been looking at getting a Sinn myself lately


----------



## USAFiredawg

From a HazMat the other night.
Still want to field test athe FireFighter one to see how it actually holds up.


----------



## Matcoman

carlhaluss said:


> After almost 3 weeks enjoying my first Sinn, the U1. Over 10 years ago, I was on a bus and the friend I was with pointed out the watch a guy across the aisle was wearing. Of course, the first thing that caught my eye was the unique "Lego" style of the hands and markers. After that, I spent quite a bit of time researching the model, and also most of the other Sinn models. I wanted to have a watch that I thought was the most "toolish" of any watch, but wanted to wait until I found out we have an AD in Canada. So now we do!
> This is also the heaviest watch I have owned, and also the first where I can actually feel the weight of the watch on my wrist. What might be a complaint to many, is a joy to me. And mine is the full tegiment with bracelet. I love watches of all shapes and sizes, and often alternate the Sinn with one of my JLC Reverso pieces on the same day. I can't say that the U1 is my favorite watch, maybe never will be, but I think it will always be part of my collection. I will never find anything more robust or better built.
> I won't ramble on, as I did a review on this forum 18 days ago, here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn U1 Fully Tegimented: Incoming and First Impressions
> 
> 
> My obstinate refusal to acquire this watch until we had an Authorized Dealer in Canada caused me to wait over a decade. During that time, I eagerly learned what I could about the watch. In the meantime, I had numerous dive watches, and have sold all but one. Offering 2 versions: U1 with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15324341
> 
> 
> Sincerely hope all of you are getting as much pleasure out of your Sinn as I do mine!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you for your review,very informative I am in the process of ordering a u1!


----------



## carlhaluss

Matcoman said:


> Thank you for your review,very informative I am in the process of ordering a u1!


Thank you and hope you get much pleasure from your U1!


----------



## Tom Littlefield

My two month old U1 on a Sinn vintage style strap w/red stitching..


----------



## Scout308

barghest said:


> Well, after lusting over the U1 since 2013, a desire that only intensified when they released the blue one, I have now have my own:
> View attachment 15438844
> 
> Literally had to use every link that came with the bracelet to have it fit my wrist.
> 
> Have already moved it onto some other straps:
> View attachment 15438849
> View attachment 15438851
> View attachment 15438852
> 
> 
> The elastic MN strap is as comfortable as I hoped, will probably leave it on that while its warm.
> 
> Yes, I was weak and bought another diver rather than the pilot/sports watch I had intended.


the strap with the white line is sweet on that watch


----------



## barghest

Scout308 said:


> the strap with the white line is sweet on that watch


Yep, but sadly the low quality elastic is poor choice for such a chunky watch. Gonna buy myself a nicer one for Christmas


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Like many, I've been waiting on the bracelet for my U50 to come stateside. In the meantime it's been an opportunity to try the watch on natos. On a grey crown and buckle nato the watch comes to life and has been hard to take off.


----------



## JV_M

Is it truly confirmed that Sinn will sell black/steel u50 bezels as standalone products?


----------



## bobbj22

JV_M said:


> Is it truly confirmed that Sinn will sell black/steel u50 bezels as standalone products?


Jon at WatchBuys told me they'd be offered after Sinn catches up on bracelet demand.


----------



## duc

The tegimented bezels fetch a premium price. When I had my U2 in for servicing, I though about getting a second bezel. If I recall, the estimate was north of $400. It seemed exorbitant, so I took a pass.


----------



## sweets

My latest Sinn, and I am back up to 2 of them.
My EZM1 is going nowhere, I think it is Sinn's best chronograph.
Having got that, I have struggled a lot to find what I consider to be the best of the Sinn divers, for me.
The EZM2 had ugly hands and poor lume, the UX was too big, a 657 was fine but a little too plain (and not really a diver, even if it was dive-capable).
However, this is it, I think - the Sinn U200, which I bought recently and have been wearing a lot since.










It has taken a while to get used to wearing a watch that looks like this (quite modern) but is so modestly sized (37mm diameter).

But it works for me. My wrist is about 7 1/4" and for its diameter this does sit tall, but not very, and certainly less than many of my chronos. The 2000m WR is bound to give the case some depth.

The main point is that it is light, and it suits a perlon or NATO (though at 18mm the choices are fewer than at 20mm), and I find these hands so much ncer than the U1 (or newer U50) alternative.
The fact that the date is nice and symmetrical at 6 also helps make it attractive, I think.

I also think that the SDR (black bezel to you and I) makes this look a more fitting dive watch than the plain steel alternative that the U200 was also offered with. As it is black, it is also tegimented, which helps its durability.

So there you go, Sinn's best (for me) diver.

Dave


----------



## Always Forward

Does anyone have a recommendation for an entry- or mid-level Sinn diver or similar harder use Sinn watch? I've never owned one but am attracted to the style and look of their watches. I tend to wear my watches pretty hard and want something durable, that I'm not afraid to take to the outdoors (running, biking, hunting, etc.) and that works on a Nato/Erika's MN strap type set up. I figured posting the question here was a good way to narrow the search. Regards, James.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

The U1 and U50 are obvious first choices, they’re the most popular and well known. Definitely check them out for a first Sinn diver.


----------



## Always Forward

Frequent_Flieger said:


> The U1 and U50 are obvious first choices, they're the most popular and well known. Definitely check them out for a first Sinn diver.


Thanks. Those are two I've been looking at. There are quite a few versions out there, especially of the U1. Any thoughts on the readability of the various faces or bezel types? I think I'd be inclined to go U1 SDR or U1 S, but not sure how easily the black finish will wear. Also, I really like the UX model. So many nice options.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Always Forward said:


> Thanks. Those are two I've been looking at. There are quite a few versions out there, especially of the U1. Any thoughts on the readability of the various faces or bezel types? I think I'd be inclined to go U1 SDR or U1 S, but not sure how easily the black finish will wear. Also, I really like the UX model. So many nice options.


How big is your wrist, the U1 U2 and UX are great for bigger wrists. The black dials are super legible in the dark, but just find the color that resonates with your personal style the best and buy that. U50 is the only model that is good for the 7in and under wrists, I have one and it's my everyday watch, nothing else comes close. All those models are available tegimented which is a smart addition (it makes the watch much more tough and also increases the resale value).
If you want to go black, Sinn is the brand you want to buy. Their black PVD combined with Tegiment treatment are the toughest black watches in the business. I have one I beat up daily and the wear is extremely minimal. I'm glad I found a black watch that I can daily without any reservations. My U50S is a beast.


----------



## Always Forward

Frequent_Flieger said:


> How big is your wrist, the U1 U2 and UX are great for bigger wrists. The black dials are super legible in the dark, but just find the color that resonates with your personal style the best and buy that. U50 is the only model that is good for the 7in and under wrists, I have one and it's my everyday watch, nothing else comes close. All those models are available tegimented which is a smart addition (it makes the watch much more tough and also increases the resale value).
> If you want to go black, Sinn is the brand you want to buy. Their black PVD combined with Tegiment treatment are the toughest black watches in the business. I have one I beat up daily and the wear is extremely minimal. I'm glad I found a black watch that I can daily without any reservations. My U50S is a beast.


Thanks for the feedback. Sinn with Tegiment it is! My wrist stands at about 7.125". I feel like it's squarely in the "medium" category and I can go with both larger and smaller watches within reason. I wear a Garmin 945 regularly as my go-to prior to deciding to get a nice "real" watch, and that is 47mm. It felt huge at first, and still feels a little on the larger size, but I've gotten used to the size and could live with something up to that size. The important piece there is that it's light, however, being made primarily of plastic. 
Cheers and thanks again for the comments.


----------



## roberev

UX on 8" wrist


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

New Sinn owner here. I've looked at this watch from afar for a number of years, and was able to finally grab one about a month ago. It is living up to my expectations and then some!


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

duc said:


> The tegimented bezels fetch a premium price. When I had my U2 in for servicing, I though about getting a second bezel. If I recall, the estimate was north of $400. It seemed exorbitant, so I took a pass.


Duc, are you in the US? Where do/did you send the watch for service? And could you add a bit about how you shipped it - US mail, Fed Ex, etc?


----------



## duc

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> Duc, are you in the US? Where do/did you send the watch for service? And could you add a bit about how you shipped it - US mail, Fed Ex, etc?


High Sean, In the US, Watchbuys is the sole distributor and as far as I know, RGM is the sole authorized repair center:

Repair - RGM Watch Co. (rgmwatches.com)

I don't recall how I packed my watch. I think when you contact them, they provide details. Either way, it wasn't complicated. If left to my own devices, I would have used USPS Priority and insured my watch for the estimated value.

The one thing I do recall from reading here and there, RGM can't do oil filled cases. So if that's what you have, it will have to go back to Germany.

Lastly, I'm wearing my U2 today and have noticed the bezel doesn't have an insert. The assembly that would be a bezel and insert on many watches, is a single piece of tegimented steel on the U2.


----------



## Tom Littlefield

My U1 on Sinn leather..


----------



## sean374

Always Forward said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for an entry- or mid-level Sinn diver or similar harder use Sinn watch? I've never owned one but am attracted to the style and look of their watches. I tend to wear my watches pretty hard and want something durable, that I'm not afraid to take to the outdoors (running, biking, hunting, etc.) and that works on a Nato/Erika's MN strap type set up. I figured posting the question here was a good way to narrow the search. Regards, James.


I am in the same boat looking to find my first sinn


----------



## sean374

Tom Littlefield said:


> My U1 on Sinn leather..
> View attachment 15640303





Tom Littlefield said:


> My U1 on Sinn leather..
> View attachment 15640303


I like the leather strap, how are strap changes on these?


----------



## Tom Littlefield

sean374 said:


> I like the leather strap, how are strap changes on these?


The U1 has drilled lugs so it is very easy...


----------



## nodnar

sean374 said:


> I am in the same boat looking to find my first sinn


UX, U1, U50, and I know this is the U thread, but look at the EZM 3 also. 
The UX being quartz is arguably the "toughest", but I wouldn't be afraid of any of them. Also if you want, there are versions of some with tegimented cases that will resist nicks and dings better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean374

nodnar said:


> UX, U1, U50, and I know this is the U thread, but look at the EZM 3 also.
> The UX being quartz is arguably the "toughest", but I wouldn't be afraid of any of them. Also if you want, there are versions of some with tegimented cases that will resist nicks and dings better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Just in from the sales forum - the U50. What an incredible watch. It's everything I wanted the U1 to be on my 6.7" wrist. So light and thin. I flipped a SBDC101 for it and have no regrets. This is _way_ more comfortable.


----------



## boatswain

Urs Haenggi said:


> Just in from the sales forum - the U50. What an incredible watch. It's everything I wanted the U1 to be on my 6.7" wrist. So light and thin. I flipped a SBDC101 for it and have no regrets. This is _way_ more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 15663748
> 
> 
> View attachment 15663747
> 
> View attachment 15663749


Looks great!


----------



## Jim L

A Christmas gift from my wife. My first Sinn.

View media item 15252728


----------



## duc

Jim L said:


> A Christmas gift from my wife. My first Sinn.
> 
> View media item 15252728


That's about as nice a Christmas present as I can think of.

Serious question; how did she know what to buy you? I've had conversations with my wife about her buying me watches. Basically, she just wouldn't have the confidence to select something for me, and we have 38 years of marriage under our belts.


----------



## Beach_Bum

7" fresh snow since lifts stopped last night, another few inches after getting on the lifts. First tracks at the 9am start time. Guess the resort for extra kudos. Hint it's in the Midwest.


----------



## Jim L

duc said:


> That's about as nice a Christmas present as I can think of.
> 
> Serious question; how did she know what to buy you? I've had conversations with my wife about her buying me watches. Basically, she just wouldn't have the confidence to select something for me, and we have 38 years of marriage under our belts.


I had taken her to a WatchBuys roadshow two years ago. She remembered how I reacted to the U1 B, took a picture of it then checked my boxes and winders to see if I had already bought one. I was blown away with her surprise. It was the first gift from her in 22 years that I've enjoyed for more than a few minutes...


----------



## nvrp813

A little late to the party but really enjoying the U1 (only two days old). Love the heft and matte finish and look forward to many years of memories.


----------



## Jim L

nvrp813 said:


> View attachment 15679130
> 
> 
> A little late to the party but really enjoying the U1 (only two days old). Love the heft and matte finish and look forward to many years of memories.


Congrats! They are beautiful watches!


----------



## ironcastle

Previously, many years ago, when I was new in this hobby, I was looking for my first expensive watch and came across the brand Sinn. Lots of value for money, and the estetics of the U-series attracted me.
I am no fan of the Lego-hands, for me the sword hands are definitely preferrable.
Hence the UX should have been the one to look for. But that was a quartz watch. So I neglected it for some years.

Today, when I have way more experience in the watch world, I don't see it that way anymore. A nice quartz watch can be just as nice as any automatic watch. I mean, take a GS for example. They have really taken the quartz movement to the next level.
But also Sinn has nice movements like in the UX.
So today, the UX is all that is left of Sinn in my collection. It is such a nice watch with all its technique.
For me, its without any doubt the best of the U-series. I had the U2 as a substitue for a while, but it didn't do it me. Too bulky and heavy, and with a too occupied dial.
No, with the UX, that's where I've found my favourite.


----------



## xian

Beach_Bum said:


> 7" fresh snow since lifts stopped last night, another few inches after getting on the lifts. First tracks at the 9am start time. Guess the resort for extra kudos. Hint it's in the Midwest.


I made an account just to reply, as I usually lurk, but is that Chestnut?


----------



## Beach_Bum

xian said:


> I made an account just to reply, as I usually lurk, but is that Chestnut?


LOL thanks for joining you win! Thought it was a lost cause. It was a great day that day.


----------



## xian

Beach_Bum said:


> LOL thanks for joining you win! Thought it was a lost cause. It was a great day that day.


Sweet! Every time I rode that lift up I thought about sending it off of those rocks but never worked up the courage, so that view has engrained itself in my mind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean374

I got my first sinn the ez3 today!


----------



## Beach_Bum

xian said:


> Sweet! Every time I rode that lift up I thought about sending it off of those rocks but never worked up the courage, so that view has engrained itself in my mind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. It's actually a really good launch spot and landing but it's closed off. That would be open all day out west, wish it was here but with a lift pole and snowmaking stuff right there they can't.

I haven't seen tracks on it since maybe two seasons ago but people have skied it. Problem now is they have tall grass or weeds and stuff shooting up on the launch area. Would suck to slip up because of a branch and fall down rock haha.

I go there in the summer usually once and I think I'm going to bring trimmers and cut those down next September!


----------



## xian

Beach_Bum said:


> Ditto. It's actually a really good launch spot and landing but it's closed off. That would be open all day out west, wish it was here but with a lift pole and snowmaking stuff right there they can't.
> 
> I haven't seen tracks on it since maybe two seasons ago but people have skied it. Problem now is they have tall grass or weeds and stuff shooting up on the launch area. Would suck to slip up because of a branch and fall down rock haha.
> 
> I go there in the summer usually once and I think I'm going to bring trimmers and cut those down next September!


My thoughts exactly, you'll have to let me know if you ever end up taking those weeds down. If so I'll have to make another trip out to test out your handiwork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

My head: "It's too big for your spindly wrist."

My heart: "It's a [email protected]$$ watch. Wear it!"


----------



## fenian

The Professional.


----------



## Jim L

Just received the camo.


----------



## EekTheCat

Been using the 556 for a bit and am curious about the U series, but having 2nd thoughts as I'm wondering about the servicing requirements for these more tool-ish pieces. Do they need to be sent back to Sinn for servicing (owing to specific tech restorations like Ar, humidifying capsule, what not?) or can it be done by any reputable watch repairer?


----------



## Tom Littlefield

If you stick with the U1 none of those will be a concern...


----------



## nodnar

The UX has to go back to Germany due to the oil fill. And as I recall the U1000 crystal has to be replaced in Germany. Not sure about that, I searched and couldn’t find that post. 
If you’re eyeing a UX, U2, or U1000, best to check with them. 
That said, last I read here is a full UX service at Germany was $350-ish and 3 months, all in including shipping. (Again I can’t find that post). 
So I have a UX and will be ok with that every 7 years or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Jim L said:


> Just received the camo.
> 
> View attachment 15722613
> 
> 
> View attachment 15722615


EPIC!!! How is the black lume? Please tell me it is good


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

So I've had my U1 SDR a few months and noticed it appeared to run slow. This was after it ran out of power reserve on two occasions while it was off during the time I was sleeping - 8 hours max.

So I set the watch at 07:16:15 AM on Saturday morning with the Colorado atomic clock. Sunday, I called the atomic clock and when my watch reached the 07:16:15 AM mark, the atomic clock called out 07:17:00 AM. Loss of 45 seconds. This morning, again when my watch passed the 07:16:15 AM mark, the atomic clock called out 07:17:46 AM. Loss of _anothe_r 46 seconds.

The folks at WatchBuys (and as understand it) tell me that this watch uses the _chronometer equivalent grade_ of the SW200-1.

I know this is not the most accurate way to check the watch's performance, but do you agree that this watch seems to run 45 +/- seconds slow each day? Is the power loss I experienced twice and the loss of time in 24 hours abnormal for this movement?

Friday night the watch sat stem-up while I slept. Last night it sat face-up while it was off during sleep.

Any other way to check the watch outside of buying a timegrapher?


----------



## Jim L

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> EPIC!!! How is the black lume? Please tell me it is good


If you're wanting a lume monster this would not be it! It's black lume. Not that great.


----------



## duc

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> So I've had my U1 SDR a few months and noticed it appeared to run slow. This was after it ran out of power reserve on two occasions while it was off during the time I was sleeping - 8 hours max.
> 
> So I set the watch at 07:16:15 AM on Saturday morning with the Colorado atomic clock. Sunday, I called the atomic clock and when my watch reached the 07:16:15 AM mark, the atomic clock called out 07:17:00 AM. Loss of 45 seconds. This morning, again when my watch passed the 07:16:15 AM mark, the atomic clock called out 07:17:46 AM. Loss of _anothe_r 46 seconds.
> 
> The folks at WatchBuys (and as understand it) tell me that this watch uses the _chronometer equivalent grade_ of the SW200-1.
> 
> I know this is not the most accurate way to check the watch's performance, but do you agree that this watch seems to run 45 +/- seconds slow each day? Is the power loss I experienced twice and the loss of time in 24 hours abnormal for this movement?
> 
> Friday night the watch sat stem-up while I slept. Last night it sat face-up while it was off during sleep.
> 
> Any other way to check the watch outside of buying a timegrapher?


Simple question but needs to be asked: Are you sure the watch is properly wound?

I have at times shaken an auto wind watch a few times to get it started, set it and forgot to wind it more fully. Overnight I've had them stop on me if I did all that too close to nightfall.

If you confirm it is properly wound, and it is behaving the way you describe, it is clearly not right and needs professional attention.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

duc said:


> Simple question but needs to be asked: Are you sure the watch is properly wound?
> 
> I have at times shaken an auto wind watch a few times to get it started, set it, and forgot to wind it more fully. Overnight I've had them stop on me if I did all that too close to nightfall.
> 
> If you confirm it is properly wound, and it is behaving the way you describe, it is clearly not right and needs professional attention.


*Duc, can you give me some guidance on determining if the watch is properly wound?* Sounds basic I know, but I've read that accidental excessive winding on the watch can cause problems like the ratchet wheel teeth breaking off. So I read that and shied away from manual winding. Any suggestions on how to properly wind the watch? I have a watch winder, but WatchBuys said do not use the Chinese-made winders as they contained magnets that could damage the watch.


----------



## duc

My method is pretty unscientific, but here it is: I wind (back and forth without releasing the crown) about 40 times. One back and forth is a one count. I've never had a problem and its the same method I use with my Speedmaster. The only difference is, the Speedy gets tighter to indicate its fully wound. 

I have always been led to believe automatic wind watches have a system that prevents over winding (something starts slipping instead of transferring the rotational motion to the mainspring). I haven't studied it and don't claim it is the same for every watch, but if you think about it, it makes sense. Otherwise an auto wind watch might routinely overwind a watch.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

duc said:


> My method is pretty unscientific, but here it is: I wind (back and forth without releasing the crown) about 40 times. One back and forth is a one count. I've never had a problem and its the same method I use with my Speedmaster. The only difference is, the Speedy gets tighter to indicate its fully wound.
> 
> I have always been led to believe automatic wind watches have a system that prevents over winding (something starts slipping instead of transferring the rotational motion to the mainspring). I haven't studied it and don't claim it is the same for every watch, but if you think about it, it makes sense. Otherwise an auto wind watch might routinely overwind a watch.


So a forward wind provides the same stored power a backward wind? Clearly, I am a neophyte. .So unscrew the crown, DON'T pull it out to any of the positions, and wind one forward and one back. Got it. Can I ask how often I can/should wind it like this?

And thanks for the help Duc. Is that a mountain dog or a big sheltie in your pic?


----------



## Tom Littlefield

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> So I've had my U1 SDR a few months and noticed it appeared to run slow. This was after it ran out of power reserve on two occasions while it was off during the time I was sleeping - 8 hours max.
> 
> So I set the watch at 07:16:15 AM on Saturday morning with the Colorado atomic clock. Sunday, I called the atomic clock and when my watch reached the 07:16:15 AM mark, the atomic clock called out 07:17:00 AM. Loss of 45 seconds. This morning, again when my watch passed the 07:16:15 AM mark, the atomic clock called out 07:17:46 AM. Loss of _anothe_r 46 seconds.
> 
> The folks at WatchBuys (and as understand it) tell me that this watch uses the _chronometer equivalent grade_ of the SW200-1.
> 
> I know this is not the most accurate way to check the watch's performance, but do you agree that this watch seems to run 45 +/- seconds slow each day? Is the power loss I experienced twice and the loss of time in 24 hours abnormal for this movement?
> 
> Friday night the watch sat stem-up while I slept. Last night it sat face-up while it was off during sleep.
> 
> Any other way to check the watch outside of buying a timegrapher?


My U1 which I have had for nine months or so runs about 2 seconds fast per 24 hrs. It has the same movement, so it if yours is properly wound there is defiantly an issue with it


----------



## duc

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> So a forward wind provides the same stored power a backward wind? Clearly, I am a neophyte. .So unscrew the crown, DON'T pull it out to any of the positions, and wind one forward and one back. Got it. Can I ask how often I can/should wind it like this?
> 
> And thanks for the help Duc. Is that a mountain dog or a big sheltie in your pic?


Ha! Hey Sean, man's best friend is an Aussie Shepherd. His name was Dundee and sadly he left us a few years ago. He was a great character. I have some memories of him I'll always remember.

As for winding; once it is charged the first time, my watches don't require manually winding when I wear them. The only time my autos get the hand wind treatment is when I change to one and its stopped.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Ok update, there is something seriously wrong with this watch.

FYI - I have never wound the watch - after the initial winding. So this morning, following Duc's instructions, I wound the watch in one direction, ten times, and snugged down the crown. I set the watch at 8:00:00 EST with the colorado atomic clock. At 1:20pm eastern on the microwave in the office kitchen, I look at my watch and it shows 12:40pm, and it is running. I take it off, and when I move the watch in my hand I feel a "clunk" with the rotor. When manually move the watch around, I can physically feel the rotor making contact with the inside of the case. Not happy. . I called Watchbuys and they asked for the watch to be sent to RGM. Wonderful.


----------



## duc

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> Ok update, there is something seriously wrong with this watch.
> 
> FYI - I have never wound the watch - after the initial winding. So this morning, following Duc's instructions, I wound the watch in one direction, ten times, and snugged down the crown. I set the watch at 8:00:00 EST with the colorado atomic clock. At 1:20pm eastern on the microwave in the office kitchen, I look at my watch and it shows 12:40pm, and it is running. I take it off, and when I move the watch in my hand I feel a "clunk" with the rotor. When manually move the watch around, I can physically feel the rotor making contact with the inside of the case. Not happy. . I called Watchbuys and they asked for the watch to be sent to RGM. Wonderful.


While not what I would call a nicer watch, I've had rotors loosen in the past and behave like you are describing. It isn't a difficult fix. It sounds like your watch has a manufacturing flaw that slipped by the QC process. Sinn will make it right, but I'm sure it will leave you with a negative impression. I would give them a chance to make it right and hold them accountable for the watch performing properly once it returns. In the long run, it is merely a watch and we shouldn't let these episodes sour our enjoyment of them.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

duc said:


> While not what I would call a nicer watch, I've had rotors loosen in the past and behave like you are describing. It isn't a difficult fix. It sounds like your watch has a manufacturing flaw that slipped by the QC process. Sinn will make it right, but I'm sure it will leave you with a negative impression. I would give them a chance to make it right and hold them accountable for the watch performing properly once it returns. In the long run, it is merely a watch and we shouldn't let these episodes sour our enjoyment of them.


You have a fantastic perspective Duc, and I will change mine based on what you wrote there. I was admittedly frustrated with the situation, given the impression I had of Sinn prior to my purchase. But **** happens... It is what it is.

I will see how the folks in PA handle it. The woman I spoke to today at RGM was extremely helpful in setting me straight with how to send it back. UPS charged me $98 to get insured the watch for $2500. The total ground shipping charge via UPS was $113 to RGM in PA. . I love the watch, a perfect fit, and heft. Hope to have it back working soon.


----------



## Recoil Rob

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> You have a fantastic perspective Duc, and I will change mine based on what you wrote there. I was admittedly frustrated with the situation, given the impression I had of Sinn prior to my purchase. But **** happens... It is what it is.
> 
> I will see how the folks in PA handle it. The woman I spoke to today at RGM was extremely helpful in setting me straight with how to send it back. UPS charged me $98 to get insured the watch for $2500. The total ground shipping charge via UPS was $113 to RGM in PA. . I love the watch, a perfect fit, and heft. Hope to have it back working soon.


 I came here looking for info on U50's and saw this post.

First, I'm shocked that you would have to incur the cost of shipping an obviously defective watch that you just purchased back for repair. MAking me reconsider my purchase plans.

Secondly I'm shocked you paid that kind of money to UPS to ship it. I assume from your avatar you're in the US. I estimated Priority Registered Mail from San Francisco to RGM with an insured value of $3000, cost $29.00.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Recoil Rob said:


> I came here looking for info on U50's and saw this post.
> 
> First, I'm shocked that you would have to incur the cost of shipping an obviously defective watch that you just purchased back for repair. MAking me reconsider my purchase plans.
> 
> Secondly I'm shocked you paid that kind of money to UPS to ship it. I assume from your avatar you're in the US. I estimated Priority Registered Mail from San Francisco to RGM with an insured value of $3000, cost $29.00.


Rob, I do not use the US postal service to ship a watch, with the value that Sinn carries. I deal in custom knives approaching that value, and the post office can't be relied on, IMO. And if you have to send the watch back to Germany, the US postal service can't directly deliver the package, they have to hand it off to a 3rd party as the watch leaves the US. WatchBuys recommends not using the USPS for this.


----------



## Recoil Rob

We'll have to agree to disagree. USPS Registered Mail is the way most dealers ship watches and jewelry. It has to be signed for every time it changes hands, the insurance is a fraction of UPS and the USPS will pay if it doesn't make it intact, something UPS is woeful at.
I have shipped many high end shotguns over the years, Registered Mail is the only way.
YMMV.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

You're not disagreeing with me regarding what I said about shipping the watch internationally, Watchbuys has this on their website.

But I had a $1,000 knife sent to me registered mail, from outside the US, and while I am eating lunch at home knowing the time the mail usually comes, I get an update to the tracking that the item has been delivered. Say what? I'm looking at the mailbox, and the mail hasn't even arrived. I call the post office annex, and I am lucky enough to get a supervisor who finds the box and says I'll hold it here for you. When I get there I ask him why the item was marked as delivered despite it requiring a signature. He says the driver erroneously indicated that the item was delivered and left it at the annex for pick up. Oh really? Remember, this was registered mail, to be signed as it switches hand. Clearly, that didn't happen. Lucky for me my mail is not a thief.

Update: RGM has my watch, and per their email to me "_As soon as WatchBuys validates your warranty, your watch will be moved into the priority service queue. Turnaround time is 5 weeks, so long as we do not have to order parts". _Pray they don't have to order any parts...


----------



## Recoil Rob

OK, to each his own. But in the case of your knife, if it was sent to you from outside the US then it wasn't USPS Registered Mail but rather the service of the originating country. Although, without your signature they would probably still be responsible. 
My remarks only applied to US Registered Mail.


----------



## itguy61

Recoil Rob said:


> I came here looking for info on U50's and saw this post.
> 
> First, I'm shocked that you would have to incur the cost of shipping an obviously defective watch that you just purchased back for repair. MAking me reconsider my purchase plans.
> 
> Secondly I'm shocked you paid that kind of money to UPS to ship it. I assume from your avatar you're in the US. I estimated Priority Registered Mail from San Francisco to RGM with an insured value of $3000, cost $29.00.


You are taking a serious risk right now shipping anything this expensive via USPS. They are in a total cluster and for saving $60 you may put yourself through some serious stress when it is 2+ weeks late getting to the repair shop.


----------



## Recoil Rob

You're missing the point. If it gets lost USPS will pay. UPS will do everything they can to avoid paying.

There's a reason the Jewelry industry recommends USPS Registered Mail...

ship jewelry ups vs registered mail


----------



## Doulos Christos

Not sure if this point has been mentioned but...
I have my watches covered on my homeowner’s insurance. Updating frequently as watches come and go...🙄
So, when I ship to RGM, costs me about $10 via USPS Priority Mail & <$70 via FedEx to Sinn in Germany.
If you bought from Watchbuys and it is still under warranty, doesn’t Watchbuys pick up the shipping costs?
I’ve always dealt directly with Sinn & RGM. (I’m too manic to work with the ‘middle man’.🤓)
Never had a problem with USPS btw.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Watchbuys does not pick up the cost of shipping a watch for warranty service to RGM. From watchbuys website:

_The costs of warranty repairs with RGM as well as the return FedEx shipping to you will be invoiced to WatchBuys, so you are not responsible for these charges. You are responsible for shipping the watch to RGM and for maintaining insurance on your watch at all times._
So they will pick up the return shipping from RGM.

RGM just let me know the watch is on the way back. Here is what the problem was:

_One of the movement screws had worked loose. We reinstalled/tightened that screw, and checked all other movement screws to make sure they were secure. Your watch was also regulated and water tested. It is now running very well and tested with a power reserve of 37+ hours_.

It arrived at RGM on 2/26 and I should have it tomorrow. Not a bad turn-around.


----------



## MrMilshark

Timothy Patrick, where are you these days? It’s been a long time since i myself have been active on this forum and i’m curious about how things are with you? I miss reading of your great, enjoyable updates on your Sinn watches😊


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

So the watch is back on the wrist. Running at 1/2 second +/- per day after 24 hours of running time. This seems more in line with everyone else experiences with their Sinn U1. Duc I wanted to thank you for providing some perspective on the issue, that **** happens, and don't let the experience sour me on the reason we pursue these endeavors - the enjoyment of the watch. And this has not soured me in the least. I noted something odd when talking with RGM. They suggest not using Fed Ex to send the watch to them, as Fed Ex won't insure for more than something like $1500. But they return the watch to me via Fed Ex. Odd. I do have a separate insurance policy on the watch, the same policy insures my finances engagement ring. So regardless of the insurance I place on the watch in a situation where I need to ship it, the 3rd party insurance I have informed me that it is insured for the purchase price if it is lost in shipping. That is moot at this point, I have the watch back in my hands.

I'll let everyone know how the performance continues as I wear it.

Thanks to everyone who provided guidance and support - Duc, Tom Little, Recoil Rob, Doulus


----------



## parsig9

On a new MN Vintage.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

So the bloom is off the rose so to speak, lol. I picked up a watch timing tracking app, and after winding the watch 40+ times as per the Sinn manual, I began to check the rate of the watch at regular intervals, roughly every 12 hours, sometimes only once every 24 hours. It was hovering at -8.4 spd over 4 days.

During this time period of measurement, I placed the watch on a winder at night, for anywhere between 6 and 8 hours a night. I have the winder set at 864 TPD. The winder does not have any magnets in it, I took it apart and checked it top to bottom. I have a device the checks for magnetism on my AR15 bolt and I used the same device to check the winder after I took it apart. So I believe I have eliminated magnetism from the equation.

Last night, I fell asleep at around 10 pm with the watch on. I woke up to my 5:30 am apple iphone alarm, got punched in the ribs by my fiance for not hearing the alarm for a few minutes, and got up. I looked at the U1 and it had stopped at 5:02 am. So despite starting with a full winding on Monday morning, putting it on the winder Monday night and Tuesday night, wearing it all day Wednesday, the watch lost all power during the night while I slept. Something is not right here. Recall that I already sent this 3-month old new watch back to RGM a few weeks ago because a movement screw had come loose. They said they secured the movement screws and checked all the other screws, regulated the watch, and measured the power reserve at 37+ hours before sending it back to me.

I have a desk job, but I am up and down and walking /moving all day like any average office job. It's not like my job is testing mattress comfort by taking naps. Watchbuys suggested I wind the watch every few days to avoid power loss. Really? This would be the first automatic watch that I've owned that daily wear did not build up an adequate power reserve to keep it running accurately and powered overnight while sitting. Is a Sinn U1 designed to be would every few days to keep the power reserve topped-off even while wearing it daily? The manual says after the initial winding of 40+ turns of the crown, that should be sufficient to keep the watch powered with daily wear. I am not getting that.

*Can anyone diagnose why this watch is running as slow as it is and losing power sitting overnight with no movement?*


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Something is not right, I have had a U1 for six months now and no issues.

Watchbuys I believe gives a two year warranty on Sinn watches, have you asked them to just replace it?


----------



## itguy61

parsig9 said:


> On a new MN Vintage.
> 
> View attachment 15777646


That looks good! What brand is that band?


----------



## itguy61

Did you buy it from Watchbuys? I would inquire about getting it fixed, something wrong there. My U1 is most second most accurate watch after an old Tag Quartz watch I have. More accurate than either my Seamaster or Black Bay which are both chronometers. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Tom Littlefield said:


> Something is not right, I have had a U1 for six months now and no issues.
> 
> Watchbuys I believe gives a two year warranty on Sinn watches, have you asked them to just replace it?





itguy61 said:


> Did you buy it from Watchbuys? I would inquire about getting it fixed, something wrong there. My U1 is most second most accurate watch after an old Tag Quartz watch I have. More accurate than either my Seamaster or Black Bay which are both chronometers. I guess I got lucky.


 I did buy it from WatchBuys, in December I believe.Itguy, I already had to send it back to RGM for repair once already in March, when the rotor came loose. One of the movement screws had come loose.

The watch goes on a non-magnetic winder at night, set for 800 turns per day. I attended a 2-day self-defense course this weekend, what we call an empty-handed skills course. So you can't wear a watch or any jewelry due to all the grappling going on. Saturday class started at 10am, so I took the watch off and it stayed off until right about 5pm, and I put it back on. I decided to check the accuracy at that time and it had gotten to -14.2 SPD, up from what was averaging -6.5 SPD. I put it on the winder that night and went to the 2nd day of class on Sunday. The watch came off at 9:30am, and class ended at 5pm sharp. I went to my car, took the watch from the glove box and it had stopped at 4pm. So despite putting the watch on a winder each night, it lost all power sitting idle for 7 hours on saturday, going on the winder overnight, and sitting idle for 6.5 hours (at which time it stopped) on Sunday. I believe the watch starts to lose more and more time as it loses power, hence I jumped from -6.5 SPD to -8.9 SPD to -14.2 SPD from Thursday, to Friday to Saturday.

I am going to reach out to watchbuys, but I don't think asking for another watch is going to go over well with these guys. When I initially had issues with the watch losing time, they suggested winding it every few days. Really? Sinn manual says wind it 40-42 times and that should be sufficent to power the watch in perpetuity with repeated daily wear. I wear the watch for 16 hours minimum each day, and I move around all day. And I still cant get this watch to stay powered over the span of a week without a winder. And even with a winder it still lost power taking it off for less than 8 hours for two consecutive days.


----------



## watchoveryouhq

fenian said:


> The Professional.
> View attachment 15712176


You lucky dawg. I would kill for one of these. Alas, I have to settle for the U1-DS. I LOVE the crown at 10 o'clock and those monochromatic hands!


----------



## 152067




----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

patte said:


> View attachment 15877441


Pairs well with that strap - what is the strap by the way?


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

So I reached out to watchbuy's and they were very receptive to my concerns. They did offer one suggestion before we got into talking about their taking back the watch and issuing me a new one. 

They said wind it 60 times (not 40-42 as per the Sinn manual) and see how much power reserve I get out of it. So I did that, and I am getting 40.5 hours of power reserve. 

So they said after I do that, wind it again 60 times and wear it and see if my daily wear is enough to perpetually power the watch, including taking it off at night while I sleep. So I did that on Monday 5/10 night at 8:45 pm - wound it 60 times. Wore it until about midnight, and set it down to go to bed. 

I was up on Tue 5/11 at 6 am and wore the watch all day, going to bed around 11 pm that Tuesday night and setting the watch down to go to bed. 

Back up Wednesday at 6 am and the cycle repeated, wore the watch all day, took it off at 11 pm to go to bed. 

At 4:20 am Thursday morning the watch ran out of power and stopped. When I got up at 6 am I see that the watch had stopped. 

So despite winding it 60 times and powering it up for what I know is a 40+ hour power reserve, and my wearing the watch every day for at least 16 hours a day, I could only get 55+ hours of power out of the watch before it died. So while I wore the watch for that time, I only added 15+ hours of power to the watch. The watch will not stay powered on its own with regular daily wear. I have an office job, but I am up and about all day from my desk, and in hindsight, this is the only automatic watch I have ever owned that did not stay powered with daily wear.

So I have beat a dead horse here, I will call WatchBuys on Monday, tell them I did what they asked, with no resolution to the problem, and I will respectfully ask them to take the watch back and replace it with another. 

Dead horse beater, signing off.🐎


----------



## swsc

patte said:


> View attachment 15877441


Wow! Looks really good on that strap. I have the same watch on the bracelet, what strap is that? Looks like it may be elastic?


----------



## Goblin77

May I ask the guys with a U50 a very specific question?
I'm struggling with me to get a U50 on the silicone strap, together with the big folding-clasp.

My wirst circumference is about 16cm (6.3inches).
Did anybody know, if the silicone strap can be shortened that much?
I preferred a snug-fit of the watch+strap on my wrist.

I'll be glad for every information about that.
Thanks a lot


----------



## btaw

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask the guys with a U50 a very specific question?
> I'm struggling with me to get a U50 on the silicone strap, together with the big folding-clasp.
> 
> My wirst circumference is about 16cm (6.3inches).
> Did anybody know, if the silicone strap can be shortened that much?
> I preferred a snug-fit of the watch+strap on my wrist.
> 
> I'll be glad for every information about that.
> Thanks a lot


I would recommend the smaller butterfly clasp for your wrist size. The large buckle will take up a good amount of strap real estate if you get what i mean. I have the red sinn strap on butterfly with a wrist maybe even slightly smaller than yours. There is plenty of adjustment left to go


----------



## nvrp813

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> So I reached out to watchbuy's and they were very receptive to my concerns. They did offer one suggestion before we got into talking about their taking back the watch and issuing me a new one.
> 
> They said wind it 60 times (not 40-42 as per the Sinn manual) and see how much power reserve I get out of it. So I did that, and I am getting 40.5 hours of power reserve.
> 
> So they said after I do that, wind it again 60 times and wear it and see if my daily wear is enough to perpetually power the watch, including taking it off at night while I sleep. So I did that on Monday 5/10 night at 8:45 pm - wound it 60 times. Wore it until about midnight, and set it down to go to bed.
> 
> I was up on Tue 5/11 at 6 am and wore the watch all day, going to bed around 11 pm that Tuesday night and setting the watch down to go to bed.
> 
> Back up Wednesday at 6 am and the cycle repeated, wore the watch all day, took it off at 11 pm to go to bed.
> 
> At 4:20 am Thursday morning the watch ran out of power and stopped. When I got up at 6 am I see that the watch had stopped.
> 
> So despite winding it 60 times and powering it up for what I know is a 40+ hour power reserve, and my wearing the watch every day for at least 16 hours a day, I could only get 55+ hours of power out of the watch before it died. So while I wore the watch for that time, I only added 15+ hours of power to the watch. The watch will not stay powered on its own with regular daily wear. I have an office job, but I am up and about all day from my desk, and in hindsight, this is the only automatic watch I have ever owned that did not stay powered with daily wear.
> 
> So I have beat a dead horse here, I will call WatchBuys on Monday, tell them I did what they asked, with no resolution to the problem, and I will respectfully ask them to take the watch back and replace it with another.
> 
> Dead horse beater, signing off.🐎


How did it go? Did WB replace the watch?


----------



## bobbj22

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask the guys with a U50 a very specific question?
> I'm struggling with me to get a U50 on the silicone strap, together with the big folding-clasp.
> 
> My wirst circumference is about 16cm (6.3inches).
> Did anybody know, if the silicone strap can be shortened that much?
> I preferred a snug-fit of the watch+strap on my wrist.
> 
> I'll be glad for every information about that.
> Thanks a lot


I would stick with the standard big clasp. My wrist is 6.75" and I have 4 adjustment holes left. The weight of the head is balanced out by the weight of the clasp so it feels more comfortable like a fitted bracelet and less like a paperweight strapped down. I've tried to throw it on a NATO but that head wants to rotate too much.


----------



## Goblin77

bobbj22 said:


> I would stick with the standard big clasp. My wrist is 6.75" and I have 4 adjustment holes left. The weight of the head is balanced out by the weight of the clasp so it feels more comfortable like a fitted bracelet and less like a paperweight strapped down. I've tried to throw it on a NATO but that head wants to rotate too much.


That sounds great. For me the big clasp looks awesome. I'm a total fan of such technical gadgets if I could described it that way.

May I ask for some pictures of the big clasp on you wrist?

I'm still undecided which way to go - silicone strap with smal or big clasp or the bracelet.

Best regards


----------



## neatokino

U50 on silicone with small clasp. My wrist is around 6 3/4". I love this combo, both in white and red-- it's not like any other watch I own. I find the small clasp to be comfortable, unobtrusive and elegant. The bracelet, btw, is also terrific, looks and wears great, just not as much fun or distinctive as the colorful silicones.


----------



## Goblin77

Yesterday I had the opportunity to watch the U50 live at Frankfurt. My plan was to decide between the U50S and the U50SDR based on a live impression. I also wanted to clarify whether silicone-strap or steel-bracelet.

Of course, things went differently on site than planned. One of the limited U50S mother-of-pearl was also available for viewing.
The previous pictures on the WWW hadn't addressed me at all. Live I was so flashed by the watch that the SDR and the normal steel-colored U50 no longer received any attention.
It also quickly became clear to me that it would definitely go with the bracelet.
The silicone band should have been squeezed into shape quite rigidly with my small wrist circumference.

*The question now is which of the two black variants it should be. U50S vs U50S MOP?*

In addition to the bracelet, I would like to switch to a nato-strap very often. I could also imagine an anthracite-colored one at the MOP.

With the U50S, the contrast between the handset and the dial, in conjunction with the lume, offers enough readability for me even in the evening / at night when working / studying.
In my opinion, this is only possible during the day with the MOP because of the probably bad lume.

The MOP, on the other hand, looks absolutely harmonious to me in this color scheme, while with the U50S the white is already very noticeable and stands out.

Do you think the term tool watch is still used at MOP?
Could the MOP get a keeper?
*May i ask you for a few thoughts?*


----------



## cwik

Goblin77 said:


> Yesterday I had the opportunity to watch the U50 live at Frankfurt. My plan was to decide between the U50S and the U50SDR based on a live impression. I also wanted to clarify whether silicone-strap or steel-bracelet.
> 
> Of course, things went differently on site than planned. One of the limited U50S mother-of-pearl was also available for viewing.
> The previous pictures on the WWW hadn't addressed me at all. Live I was so flashed by the watch that the SDR and the normal steel-colored U50 no longer received any attention.
> It also quickly became clear to me that it would definitely go with the bracelet.
> The silicone band should have been squeezed into shape quite rigidly with my small wrist circumference.
> 
> *The question now is which of the two black variants it should be. U50S vs U50S MOP?*
> 
> In addition to the bracelet, I would like to switch to a nato-strap very often. I could also imagine an anthracite-colored one at the MOP.
> 
> With the U50S, the contrast between the handset and the dial, in conjunction with the lume, offers enough readability for me even in the evening / at night when working / studying.
> In my opinion, this is only possible during the day with the MOP because of the probably bad lume.
> 
> The MOP, on the other hand, looks absolutely harmonious to me in this color scheme, while with the U50S the white is already very noticeable and stands out.
> 
> Do you think the term tool watch is still used at MOP?
> Could the MOP get a keeper?
> *May i ask you for a few thoughts?*


Dang, the variance in color of the dial on the MOP is not what I expected at all. I thought there'd be more of a rainbow effect, but it appears to be just shades of blue. Very cool.

While not a traditional dial material, a tegimented (whether entirely or just the bezel) 500m dive watch qualifies as a tool watch in my books.

I'd ask yourself what hole this watch is trying to fill. Only you can answer which one is the right one to go with, but even if you choose the wrong one, you've still got quite the watch


----------



## Goblin77

Exactly this is what I was thinking, when I saw the watch. The shade of dusk-blue looks pretty cool.

Meanwhile, I agree with you. The standard U50S with black dial does look more like a tool-watch. Also it should look good on much more different nato-straps.
In the end, the U50S has more PROs for me which is leading me towards this one.


----------



## nvrp813

Sinn U1 on Barton Elite silicon strap - color Cool Grey. I really like this combination for the summer.


----------



## Docrwm

Just ordered a used U1 Tegimented on bracelet from Toppers.  That's what I get for coming back to WUS and visiting this forum (plus, I'm missing my 757UTC while its at RGM)!

Now I am waiting on two Sinns! 










I've put my Fortis and Mido Chronos up on the sales forum to try to be revenue neutral....here's hoping.


----------



## Peter Lewis

Does anyone have recommendations for a Sinn U50 red rubber strap alternative to the expensive Sinn version?


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Isofrane?


----------



## Goblin77

Peter Lewis said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a Sinn U50 red rubber strap alternative to the expensive Sinn version?


It seems that some of the rubbers which are actually made for the tudor 58 does a quite good job.
As I'm writing this I can mot confirm, because I need to wait serveral weeks for my incoming U50.


----------



## Peter Lewis

Goblin77 said:


> It seems that some of the rubbers which are actually made for the tudor 58 does a quite good job.
> As I'm writing this I can mot confirm, because I need to wait serveral weeks for my incoming U50.


Thanks, Peter


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

nvrp813 said:


> How did it go? Did WB replace the watch?


Watchbuys seems to be bending over backwards to avoid focusing on the issue I have. I spoke to a very nice gentleman and we talked at length about the issue.

After explaining my experiences, he went on to say to me that the rotor on the U1 doesn't rotate as freely as other Sinn models, say for instance the 836. He said this to explain to me why my normal daily activities of moving about during the day are not providing sufficient motion to propel the rotor and keep the watch powered. I don't know if what he said was true, but regardless I pointed out that the Sinn manual states "_Under normal circumstances, simply wearing the watch every day should suffice to keep the self-winding mechanism wound. The power reserve allows you to take off your watch overnight without having to re-wind it_".

I said maybe I should send it to RGM for repair? He thought this issue something they more than likely can't diagnose, as RGM did fully wind it on its last repair visit and confirm a power reserve of 37+ hours. That's great for confirming the power reserve but means nothing for maintaining a continuous power supply. He then suggested I give the watch some "extra" movement while wearing it, or even occasionally re-wind it, or even take it off and oscillate it by hand to build up the power supply each day. ? Currently, I place it on a watch winder at night, and while monitoring it for 30 days, taking 33 data points, it was averaging -6.5 seconds per day. It stays powered sufficiently while keeping it on a winder.

We ended the call with the gentleman telling me to try some of the suggestions he mentioned, and not to worry as I was only 6 months into my warranty period so replacement is still a viable option.

I think I have entertained their suggestions enough, and I honestly think it is outside the norm to tell me that the operation of this watch includes the wearer periodically gyrating about in order to actuate the rotor. I am going to document the timeline from fully wound, daily wear, and eventual loss of power one more time, and let them know I want a replacement (assuming the watch will not stay powered).


----------



## Tom Littlefield

You should get a new one, this is out of the norm for a $2000+ watch to behave this way


----------



## Docrwm

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> Watchbuys seems to be bending over backwards to avoid focusing on the issue I have. I spoke to a very nice gentleman and we talked at length about the issue.
> 
> After explaining my experiences, he went on to say to me that the rotor on the U1 doesn't rotate as freely as other Sinn models, say for instance the 836. He said this to explain to me why my normal daily activities of moving about during the day are not providing sufficient motion to propel the rotor and keep the watch powered. I don't know if what he said was true, but regardless I pointed out that the Sinn manual states "_Under normal circumstances, simply wearing the watch every day should suffice to keep the self-winding mechanism wound. The power reserve allows you to take off your watch overnight without having to re-wind it_".
> 
> I said maybe I should send it to RGM for repair? He thought this issue something they more than likely can't diagnose, as RGM did fully wind it on its last repair visit and confirm a power reserve of 37+ hours. That's great for confirming the power reserve but means nothing for maintaining a continuous power supply. He then suggested I give the watch some "extra" movement while wearing it, or even occasionally re-wind it, or even take it off and oscillate it by hand to build up the power supply each day. 😱 Currently, I place it on a watch winder at night, and while monitoring it for 30 days, taking 33 data points, it was averaging -6.5 seconds per day. It stays powered sufficiently while keeping it on a winder.
> 
> We ended the call with the gentleman telling me to try some of the suggestions he mentioned, and not to worry as I was only 6 months into my warranty period so replacement is still a viable option.
> 
> I think I have entertained their suggestions enough, and I honestly think it is outside the norm to tell me that the operation of this watch includes the wearer periodically gyrating about in order to actuate the rotor. I am going to document the timeline from fully wound, daily wear, and eventual loss of power one more time, and let them know I want a replacement (assuming the watch will not stay powered).


What a load. Return it. The Sellita SW200 has known rachet wheel issues. And yes, even the "redesigned" SW200-1s. When the teeth break off it can cause erratic behavior in the movement. 








Sellita Caliber SW200-1 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


Manufacturer Sellita Caliber Number SW200-1, SW-200-1 Base Caliber SW200 Type Automatic Lignes 11 1/2”’ Diameter 25.6mm Height 4.6mm thick Jewels 26 Power Reserve 38 hours Lift Angle 50 degrees Vibrations Per Hour 28,800 bph, 4Hz Hacking? Yes Hand-Windable? Yes Quickset Date? Yes Rotor Style...




calibercorner.com


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

I'm calling the folks at watch buys today to ask for a replacement.

I got home later than usual last night from work, and laid down and dozed off for a few hours. I awoke and looked at my U1 and it said it was 9:10 pm. I went into the kitchen and the clock on the stove said it was 10:40 pm. So in just a few hours of no movement, the watch ran out of power... I don't believe I laid down until 6:45 pm. So the watch was only holding 2.5~ hours of reserve. This is despite putting the watch on a winder each night for 6 - 8 hours and wearing it all day. And I agree Doc, what a load it is.

Something else I wanted to make mention of. At the suggestion of the watchbuys agent, I have been gyrating the watch in such a way as to engage the rotor to spin and wind the watch. I do this periodically. The movement of the rotor is fairly obvious, i.e. it is noisy, despite the case of this watch being so thick. I've wondered if this is a symptom of that ratchet wheel issue. For any other automatic I have (Bell and Ross 03-92, Fortis Marine Master, Seiko SKX007) the rotor movement is barely noticeable.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

I thought I made a post about speaking with the folks at WatchBuys, but I don't see it. I didn't get any pushback from WatchBuys, they agreed that the watch may need to be replaced. They said before that happens, they want me to humor them and send it back to RGM one more time. So I did send it to RGM on July 16, it was received by RGM on July 18. I got an email on Aug 2 from RGM that they had repaired the watch and were returning it to me. That was just a hair over 2 weeks turnaround on repairs. I will have the U1 back in my hands tomorrow, Thursday. RGM said they replaced the oscillating weight ball bearing, but I'll know more details when I see the repair work order they ship with the watch. RGM claims the watch is "now running very well".


----------



## duc

Good luck. If it winds up being fixed, you'll forget about this episode pretty quickly.


----------



## Docrwm

Good luck. I hope it’s in top form when you get it.


----------



## 152067

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> Pairs well with that strap - what is the strap by the way?





swsc said:


> Wow! Looks really good on that strap. I have the same watch on the bracelet, what strap is that? Looks like it may be elastic?


The Watch Steward - 20mm Poly Strap - Minimalist grey ;-)


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

duc said:


> Good luck. If it winds up being fixed, you'll forget about this episode pretty quickly.





Docrwm said:


> Good luck. I hope it's in top form when you get it.


So far so good. The watch arrived without power of course, so I performed a full wind and off we went. I can tell right off the bat that when the watch is gyrated to force the rotor to move, it is not as "loud" as it was prior to the repair. So perhaps replacing the rotor bearing was the right move. I set it on my nightstand when I went to bed, and.... it was still powered and running this morning. All is right in the world. 

Thanks Gents


----------



## Tom Littlefield

Glad to hear that you finally got it sorted out (-;


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Update - the watch is running like a top . As I said I got the watch back from RGM last Thursday, 8/5. It arrived without power and I gave it a full wind of 50+ (WatchBuys gave me this instruction) complete turns of the crown. That was roughly at 3pm. Wore it all day and placed it on the dresser when I went to bed at roughly midnight. I was powered and running in the morning. 😱I've worn it daily, with no time on the watch winder, and laid it down on my dresser each night when I went to bed. I am pleased to say that it has been 135+ hours since I fully wound the watch, and she is still staying powered and running without any supplemental manual winding or machine winding. Lo and behold the watch is staying powered with daily wear. So the replacement of the rotor bearing seems to have been the issue that needed to be addressed, and RGM did that. I am getting a run rate of -3.1 SPD after tracking the watch over the last 36 hours.

I am not a watchmaker, but it would make sense to me that a trashed rotor bearing would affect the ability of the rotor to move effortlessly when wearing the watch. It would seem to me that the watch would not have the ability to restore power through rotor movement if the rotor was unable to move as it is designed.

PS - While digging around on the YouTubes I found a recent (May 2021) video of a gentleman discussing the Sellita SW 200 rachet-wheel-broken-teeth issue. That was not my problem, but I recall it being mentioned in an earlier post here. It is an interesting video. I know the Sinn has the Sellita SW 200-1, but I understand this issue persists in both movement models.


----------



## yangmang617

In case anyone needs a reference. U50 silicone bracelet on a 6" wrist (tight measurement)
This is as small at the bracelet can be adjusted without drilling your own hole into the strap.
It's fits very snug, but as my wrist expands when it's hot or though physical exertion, the silicone just flexes to accommodate.










The retaining pin/springbar on each strap is placed on the inner most hole. For the strap on the outer circumference, there is no need to cut the excess. There is enough pliability in the strap that you can just shove the excess in, and have it retained on the innermost hole. That way, you can still have the option of making the bracelet larger later, just not on the fly. Also, the lack of a groove for the snap cover on the bracelet, does not prevent it from snapping shut properly.


----------



## cwik

Not that you're wrist will likely expand enough, but I think you cut off 2 unneeded sections. With a 6.25" wrist, I too have to wear it on its smallest setting, but you can still retain a lot more of the rubber.

Sinn's documentation says to put the longer bar in the second last hole, not the last one, presumably to leave some more rubber inside of the clasp. With more rubber after the long bar, it will probably wiggle less from side to side. Regardless, that door does a really good job of holding it in place.

Here's a picture with 2 extra sections left in, but still closing on the last groove (I should have taken the picture with the rubber bottomed out against the door hinge, but it can still go in another 1mm or so). The dotted red line is where the long bar is.










Cut this way, you have 2 looser settings still.










Sinn recommends you have your ideal setting in the middle, allowing 1 looser and 1 tighter setting, but us smaller-wristed folk don't have that luxury! Might as well have 2 looser settings if you can.


----------



## yangmang617

You're not wrong! What I did was extreme and likely unwise.

The position I wanted didn't have a groove for it to lock into (it would slip out when it hot and I could feel how loose the position was), so I made the [rash] decision to make the cut. using the last hole for the retaining pin, rather than let it slide around. This easily could've been bad! But I lucked out and I haven't regretted it. Plus I could fall back on the bracelet, which I originally had, so the stakes were low in my mind.


----------



## cwik

Oh, I completely misread what you did, I had no idea you could shut the door beyond the last groove. I'm glad I don't have to rely on that, but I'm sure that's good news for others.



yangmang617 said:


> You're not wrong! What I did was extreme and likely unwise.


If it fits, that's all that matters! You're braver than I am to try that out, glad it works.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Got my shipping notification from WatchBuys!

Should have my U50 by Monday....


----------



## AndrwTNT

Aaaaand it’s here!


----------



## AndrwTNT

Some more pics..


----------



## Rodentman

Stole someone's idea and put the U1 on a Hirsch Robbe strap. Very nice.


----------



## REPPIN

U212 SDR LE on a brand new Sinn rubber strap! 

Im in love with this thing!


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

AndrwTNT said:


> Some more pics..
> 
> View attachment 16201603
> 
> 
> View attachment 16201600
> 
> 
> View attachment 16201601


Love the coloring of the tegimented steel


----------



## Floppy47

Some pics of a U50-T SDR after ~6 months of wear in a hospital setting. Most of the wear on the bracelet is from the Formica or whatever all these old school laminated MDF desks are made from. Only the one side of the bracelet that rubs against the desk looks like the that, the other side has minimal wear. It’s not really noticeable by me since it’s the side of the watch I don’t often look at.


----------



## Mauric

Floppy47 said:


> Some pics of a U50-T SDR after ~6 months of wear in a hospital setting. Most of the wear on the bracelet is from the Formica or whatever all these old school laminated MDF desks are made from. Only the one side of the bracelet that rubs against the desk looks like the that, the other side has minimal wear. It’s not really noticeable by me since it’s the side of the watch I don’t often look at.
> View attachment 16266207
> 
> View attachment 16266205
> 
> View attachment 16266206
> 
> View attachment 16266208


I'm starting to think that I should have gone for the non tegimented version. Seems useless...


----------



## Floppy47

Mauric said:


> I'm starting to think that I should have gone for the non tegimented version. Seems useless...


I don’t know about useless, it definitely scratches in a different way. It gets more of a rubbed look than individual scratches. But yeah, it’s not going to look new forever as some would have you believe.


----------



## cwik

Mauric said:


> I'm starting to think that I should have gone for the non tegimented version. Seems useless...


The non-tegimented version after that kind of use:


----------



## Mauric

cwik said:


> The non-tegimented version after that kind of use:
> 
> View attachment 16273251


I already bought the U50 full tegimented. I have to wait some few weeks to have...

Still I have my doubts about how useful could be. With Sinn 556 I only need to pass a scotch fiber to clean all the scratches and I always get like my clasp.

Does anybody have tried to use the scotch fiber with a tegimented clasp?


----------



## yangmang617

Regarding the tegimented finish:

This is anecdotal, but I've worn my U50T on the silicone bracelet everyday and all day since August when school started (this included packing, moving, unpacking, going to drill, etc.), and the entire watch and clasp has yet to show anything. Only "scratch" is on the lugs, where i slipped when using the Sinn supplied tools. And even then, it was less a scratch (no depth) and more a polish on the tegimented finish. That said, anywhere where metal contacts metal, there will be wear marks (i.e., polished areas where the satin finish clearly abraded away), this is especially acute all over the metal bracelet.

In contrast, I wore my SMPc on its bracelet for less than a week two weeks ago (it was pristine when I put it on, I normally use a beater STAIB mesh bracelet) and there are weird marks all over the clasp now (not scratches, but it is clearly abrasion on the brushed finish).

IMO I think the tegiment is a bit (severely) over-hyped, but I do like the color a lot.


----------



## yangmang617

Mauric said:


> I already bought the U50 full tegimented. I have to wait some few weeks to have...
> 
> Still I have my doubts about how useful could be. With Sinn 556 I only need to pass a scotch fiber to clean all the scratches and I always get like my clasp.
> 
> Does anybody have tried to use the scotch fiber with a tegimented clasp?


I just tried it out on a hidden portion of the clasp. Unfortunately the tegiment doesn't hold up to a scotchbrite pad (then again, according to 3M it uses silicone carbide... so of course). And since the cases are bead blasted, you can't rebrush the finish like you could with your 556.


----------



## Floppy47

yangmang617 said:


> Regarding the tegimented finish:
> 
> This is anecdotal, but I've worn my U50T on the silicone bracelet everyday and all day since August when school started (this included packing, moving, unpacking, going to drill, etc.), and the entire watch and clasp has yet to show anything. Only "scratch" is on the lugs, where i slipped when using the Sinn supplied tools. And even then, it was less a scratch (no depth) and more a polish on the tegimented finish. That said, anywhere where metal contacts metal, there will be wear marks (i.e., polished areas where the satin finish clearly abraded away), this is especially acute all over the metal bracelet.
> 
> In contrast, I wore my SMPc on its bracelet for less than a week two weeks ago (it was pristine when I put it on, I normally use a beater STAIB mesh bracelet) and there are weird marks all over the clasp now (not scratches, but it is clearly abrasion on the brushed finish).
> 
> IMO I think the tegiment is a bit (severely) over-hyped, but I do like the color a lot.


Yeah, tegiment has got to be the most overhyped thing about Sinn watches. The brand never claims it is invulnerable, but there seems to be this lore on the internet that it will magically look new forever, which isn't true. The satin finish rubs/polishes away quite readily with metal on metal contact as you mentioned. It also rubs away on fiberglass reinforced synthetic surfaces like the formica/melamine desks that I rub my watch on all day long.

I'd still get the tegiment again because I also like the color and it does a very good job at resisting gouges/deep scratches which I have almost none. The only ones I have are from grazing a piece of sandpaper while fixing a wall in my apartment. Now I take the watch off when doing any projects with true abrasives like that. But otherwise, the watch never leaves my wrist and I'm excited to see how beat up it'll get over the next decade or so. It's a tool for telling the time after all.


----------



## cwik

I like the idea that hairline scratches shouldn't show up on the tegimented lugs when changing straps.


----------



## Mauric

yangmang617 said:


> I just tried it out on a hidden portion of the clasp. Unfortunately the tegiment doesn't hold up to a scotchbrite pad (then again, according to 3M it uses silicone carbide... so of course). And since the cases are bead blasted, you can't rebrush the finish like you could with your 556.


Thanks for trying. 

I remember when I bought my Sinn 556 anniversary, that is also bead blasted. To my eyes looks like satin or brushed surface. It shines beautiful, but not like a polished surface and you cannot see the pattern like in the brushed surfaces. When I pass the fiber, the pattern appears, but I try to diminish by applying less force at the end and moving a little bit the direction of my movements. Every time I do the my bracelet looks like new.

I don't know that I will be able to do this with the U50, because it seems to be less shiny that the 556. 

I ended up buying the Tegimented because I wanted to match the tone of the bezel with the case and bracelet. And I never have any Tegimented watch before, so it will be good to check the real functionality in person.

Once my bracelet or clasp start to show those polish marks, I will try to vanish them with very the scotch. I hope that will take quite a long time to happen.


----------



## parsig9

On the Eliot Brown rubber strap.


----------



## Gargamel35

I finally joined to the Sinn family with one of their less known offerings.


----------



## brianmazanec

Does anyone have the U50 (or any other U...) on the Sinn white rubber strap? Thinking of getting one and curious how it might look...


----------



## Dead Lume

cwik said:


> The non-tegimented version after that kind of use:
> 
> View attachment 16273251


This made me smile.

Surprised at the wear on that Sinn, I have a Damasko on their steel bracelet and it still looks brand new in the same area.

I am currently considering a Sinn U50 S but if the black coating wears anything like the above it will look terrible.


----------



## Calumets

I love my U50 on bracelet, but wanted red rubber too, until I saw how much Sinn wanted for it... In the meantime, this £10 version from Duk Straps on Etsy works fine by me.


----------



## Goblin77

Calumets said:


> I love my U50 on bracelet, but wanted red rubber too, until I saw how much Sinn wanted for it... In the meantime, this £10 version from Duk Straps on Etsy works fine by me.
> View attachment 16552056
> 
> View attachment 16552057


This looks quite good and seems a perfect fit 

Does it really fit without any problems? I'm looking for a strap with curved ends that fit the U50, for a long time


----------



## Calumets

Goblin77 said:


> This looks quite good and seems a perfect fit
> 
> Does it really fit without any problems? I'm looking for a strap with curved ends that fit the U50, for a long time


Yeah, it fits fine, though I had to buy curved spring bars. I too tried different options before I found this. A case in point (different strap):


----------



## Fantasio

How much do they charge at the moment? I bought several directly from them years ago, when they were 50€ a piece. Got myself a couple of spare blacks plus red and white ones.

I think Sinn OEM straps are brilliant, I wear my UX only with them.













Calumets said:


> I love my U50 on bracelet, but wanted red rubber too, until I saw how much Sinn wanted for it...



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Calumets

Fantasio said:


> How much do they charge at the moment? I bought several directly from them years ago, when they were 50€ a piece. Got myself a couple of spare blacks plus red and white ones.
> 
> I think Sinn OEM straps are brilliant, I wear my UX only with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


£300 with the larger, tegimented clasp... crazy! They look great, but £300 great?


----------



## Fantasio

The clasps are pretty expensive, but just the silicone straps are in my opinion reasonable for the quality they are. The fit and comfort are brilliant.

It’s not exactly reasonable to compare prices of OEM strap with Tegimented folding clasp and third party straps with simple pin buckle.



Calumets said:


> £300 with the larger, tegimented clasp... crazy! They look great, but £300 great?



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Fantasio

And just for a reference, about tennyears ago I asked a quote for a butterfly buckle for my Zenith El Primero. That was 500€ for just a delicate buckle, no strap included.

So 300€ for Sinn is much, but not crazy. I’d go for it, since the Tegimented buckle will last for several lifetimes as the watch itself.

Just my 0,02€. 



Calumets said:


> £300 with the larger, tegimented clasp... crazy! They look great, but £300 great?



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Calumets

Fantasio said:


> It’s not exactly reasonable to compare prices of OEM strap with Tegimented folding clasp and third party straps with simple pin buckle.


I didn't compare them at all, only you've done that. I said it was too expensive for me at the moment and I got this one in the meantime...


----------



## Fantasio

Sorry, didn’t mean to correct you. It was more of a general observation. And I agree they are expensive, luckily you found a good looking alternative. Great combo! 



Calumets said:


> I didn't compare them at all, only you've done that. I said it was too expensive for me at the moment and I got this one in the meantime...



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Goblin77

Question for the community:
Hopefully you can help me out. 
After wearing my U50s for half a year on the bracelet and nato-straps I do play with the thought to update for the Sinn-rubber with the big folding clasp. The clasp would be the newer one, which is a little bit shorter and comes with fast-adjustment.

However, by having a small wrist, I'm not sure if the rubber could be shorten enough to fit to my 6.3inch (16cm) wrist.
If the rubber can be shorten down to a snug fit wearing, I would be very grateful.

Have any of you had any experience in this regard?


----------



## yangmang617

Goblin77 said:


> Question for the community:
> Hopefully you can help me out.
> After wearing my U50s for half a year on the bracelet and nato-straps I do play with the thought to update for the Sinn-rubber with the big folding clasp. The clasp would be the newer one, which is a little bit shorter and comes with fast-adjustment.
> 
> However, by having a small wrist, I'm not sure if the rubber could be shorten enough to fit to my 6.3inch (16cm) wrist.
> If the rubber can be shorten down to a snug fit wearing, I would be very grateful.
> 
> Have any of you had any experience in this regard?


I have 6' wrists, and the sinn rubber bracelet on its absolute shortest setting (where the last setting has no channel to lock in the rubber), fits. So, you would be fine. You would be able to wear it securely on a setting that would fit you, with two extra adjustments left over. Each adjustment length on the bracelet is 5mm.


----------



## Rodentman

I just got this Sinn SI-707 strap for my U50 MOP...


----------



## Goblin77

yangmang617 said:


> I have 6' wrists, and the sinn rubber bracelet on its absolute shortest setting (where the last setting has no channel to lock in the rubber), fits. So, you would be fine. You would be able to wear it securely on a setting that would fit you, with two extra adjustments left over. Each adjustment length on the bracelet is 5mm.


 Thank you so much for this information. I'm glad that it will work 

The Sinn customer service recommended me to go with the smaler butterfly clasp at this wrist size. It should be looking more harmonic...

Some years ago I owned the U50 with bracelet and also the sinn rubber with the big folding calsp.
The big folding clasp was an absolute stunner for me due to the look and feel.

May I ask if you would go with the bigger clasp again, if you've to choose again?


----------



## yangmang617

Goblin77 said:


> Thank you so much for this information. I'm glad that it will work
> 
> The Sinn customer service recommended me to go with the smaler butterfly clasp at this wrist size. It should be looking more harmonic...
> 
> Some years ago I owned the U50 with bracelet and also the sinn rubber with the big folding calsp.
> The big folding clasp was an absolute stunner for me due to the look and feel.
> 
> May I ask if you would go with the bigger clasp again, if you've to choose again?


I would go with the clasp, but then again, I have a preference against butterfly clasps for tool watches.

I think the main difference between the butterfly clasp and the divers clasp, is that the former will not be adjustable.

The clasp is pretty chunky though. But I haven't been bothered by it, and no one has told me that it looks ugly =).


----------



## blakekurtzman

yangmang617 said:


> I would go with the clasp, but then again, I have a preference against butterfly clasps for tool watches.
> 
> I think the main difference between the butterfly clasp and the divers clasp, is that the former will not be adjustable.
> 
> The clasp is pretty chunky though. But I haven't been bothered by it, and no one has told me that it looks ugly =).
> View attachment 16560044


I second this. Even on my 6.75" wrist, the look, feel, and adjustability of it the bulky folding clasp is just too good.


----------



## Goblin77

@blakekurtzman @yangmang617 thanks for the reply 
Seems that everything is speaking for the silicone strap with the big clasp.
May I ask for an additional favor? Can you give me the weight of the clasp (+strap)?

For me one of the biggest advantages of the U50 is the low weight, which quickly is destroyed by the steel bracelet because of its weight.


----------



## vsh

Calumets said:


> £300 with the larger, tegimented clasp... crazy! They look great, but £300 great?


For comparison the silicone straps are €230 for the 206. (finelink bracelet is €320) 
It isn't exactly what I consider cheap, but form fitted ends means custom molds and those cost a fair bit to make.


----------



## Hmh

Rodentman said:


> I just got this Sinn SI-707 strap for my U50 MOP...
> 
> View attachment 16559217
> 
> View attachment 16559216


very nice!


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Calumets said:


> £300 with the larger, tegimented clasp... crazy! They look great, but £300 great?


Tegemented and PVD - will cost you $420 USD


----------



## deepsea03

The U50 Pro has re-ignited my love affair with Sinn
Since acquiring this one I have been lucky to purchase 2 more Sinn


----------

